# 14 NIGHTS SAPPHIRE FALLS...MARDI GRAS-MINIONS-HARRY & MORE...MARCH 2019 TR



## schumigirl

*TO MARCH 2019 TRIP REPORT
FROM TOM & CAROLE*



























​

*let the good times roll indeed...…..*​


*WHO WE ARE*


​*I suppose there are some folks who haven't come across us before......but of course many here do.....but introductions all the same are only polite for anyone who is new to our little reports...….so, here`s just a little bit about us...….*

*We are Carole and Tom...…..and this is us on our December trip last year at the Mall at Millenia....one of our favourite places in Orlando...……*









​

*I am a very happy homemaker....or stay at home mum as I do like to think of myself still......yes, our boy is now 25 but still...….it`s a good job to have. Being a mum is my biggest success in life, although Tom says being the greatest wife is also an accomplishment  ......yes.....anyone who wants to leave now as it`s too schmaltzy can do of course...…..there is more...….lol...….I`m very lucky and never forget it......I`ve been a lady of leisure for many years now and the desire to ever go back into the rat race of work has never crossed my mind.*


*Tom retired early almost two years ago from his business and since then we have happily travelled to America often......being retired suits us down to the ground...….we do spend almost waking and sleeping minute together and love every second of it......we very rarely row and if we do it`s over something simple like "you can`t be watching sci fi again" but, we have a good giggle together and laugh a lot......which helps anything.*

*We pass our time when not travelling with many things.....spending time with friends is important to us and we enjoy helping out at church events and charities local to us.....not as much as we`d like, but do what we can. We love having days out anywhere even if it is walks along the beach, we love doing things to the house and we managed a lot last year, most of it done while we were away which was lovely......and sometimes, yes, we do sit in and simply watch tv *


*This trip we are missing our wonderful son Kyle...….he was with us in December of course, and anyone who read the trip report knows he was poorly at the end.....but didn't take away from the fact we had a wonderful trip together. We do miss him when he`s not with us....but he has his own life and we genuinely love the fact he still wants to travel with us at the age he is. Some friends would love their kids to go on a trip with them...and of course some wish their kids would stop coming with them!!!! Even when he`s married we hope they’ll still come with us...….*

*This was us on our December trip...…….*










*
WHEN AND WHERE ARE WE GOING*​







​*
And it does feel like home.....*

*We love Florida......not just Orlando, but we adore Universal Orlando Resort and everything it has to offer us......amazing parks and hotels all make it the perfect location for us...…*

*We stay exclusively onsite here and spend quite a bit of time in the parks......we also always have a car and travel around Florida, usually within a journey of two and a bit hours or so.....anything else we would stay overnight...…*

*There is so much to see around and outside the bubble of the parks...…*

*We never spend all day in any park, or very rarely.....our trips won`t suit everyone, but for us they`re perfect.....we can spend a few hours in the morning going round one or both parks, picking and choosing what we ride. Then we can go get changed and head out somewhere for the afternoon......or go spend a whole day away to somewhere like St Augustine where we do plan to visit this time again.....so we are spoiled for choice for places to go and things to do. *

*One thing I am always asked.....why don't you go to Disney. I agree most brits do come over here for Disney, but we last went over 10 years ago.....not knocking Disney, it just doesn't have anything we want to see......although the new SW stuff has certainly piqued Tom`s interest as he is a massive fan of that type of genre and would love this. But, crowds like that aren't fun......so no plans to go and see it....although I think we would consider booking the hotel at some point to at least experience some of it.....other than that, I can`t see us going back to Disney anytime soon. *

*We may however visit Disney Springs as we have no clue what`s there now as we last visited in 2008....so I know lots has changed and we`ve been told there are some very nice restaurants now....so a visit may be on the cards this time. *



*So this year we are fortunate to have four trips to Orlando planned......and this is the first of two and a bit stays at Sapphire Falls...…..*












*I say two and a bit as we have this upcoming March trip for 14 nights, we are back in May at Sapphire Falls for another 14 nights, then September we will enjoy a slight split stay.....around 24 nights at RP, then move over to Sapphire for the last 5 nights or so as we do enjoy it here...….December will be fully at RPR...…so, that's the two and a bit part...….*


*This hotel will be three years old this year and still looks as beautiful as the day it opened in July 2016.......Although we had exclusively stayed at RP up till then, we knew we would stay here at some point and after we were given a tour of the whole property we thought it was just lovely.....it is a very warm and welcoming hotel with wonderful facilities.....and the staff are again, wonderful. *











































*As to exactly when, we will arrive on March 9th and stay till the 23rd...….we went at the same time last year for 10 nights and just found it wasn't long enough to do everything we wanted to do.....although I guess no stay would ever be long enough for us!!! *

*We travel on the 8th up to Manchester Airport, staying again overnight at The Radisson which is attached to the terminals by the Skywalk...….very convenient and we always seem to stay here as it is so handy. *












*
The grooved windows up top are the Executive Lounge which we have booked again this trip.....*























*It`s a nice way to start the trip off......sometimes we can`t get it booked as it`s full, but we still enjoy our overnight even if we don't book the lounge......there is a very nice restaurant downstairs which we always enjoy too. And there is a very nice lounge bar to sit and pass the time. *

*There are snacks out from 5pm and complimentary wines, beers and liquor too. The snacks are alright but not great, but they are fresh and replenished often......the alcohol is help yourself.....yep, genuinely, even the bottles of hard liquor you can take as much as you like. *

*We have some wine, but that`s it......I couldn't imagine having more than a few glasses the night before a long flight…….but you do see some folks really.....help themselves. *

*We don't have to worry about car this time......we have decided to use a car service to take us too and from the airport on this trip and again in May......it`s more expensive than car parking costs, or coming on the train, but, the peace of mind of knowing we don't have to make the journey home with Tom trying to stay awake is a nice thought...….we were almost 4 hours last time and with the added issue of us all being poorly, it wasn't pleasant. So, we thought this was the most convenient thing to do. I hope it`s a success......it`s a local firm to us who have started doing airport runs, even airports that are so far away. We like to support local businesses where we can. *

*And again, we fly out to Orlando with Virgin Atlantic....probably our favourite airline and our favourite style of plane too..…..*

*I`ve said before......I like 4 engines!!!! It is a long flight...….. 

There is something so sleek, beautiful and elegant about such a massive and impressive plane...…*








​

*
I think the Jumbo Jet will be missed by so many when they start to exchange for another aircraft......and the Virgin one to me, has always been the most attractive of aircrafts......*

*We booked this flight in April last year, as soon as we knew we wanted to go back in March this year....and we were pleased we managed to get Premium seats on the row opposite to where we were last year upstairs in what`s known as The Bubble...….so the two empty seats below are where we`ll be this year...…only have the pilots in front of us here...…*

*Premium is good whether it`s upstairs or downstairs......it can be quieter up here depending of course on who your travel companions are. But, we were happy we got these seats booked. *









​


*With Virgin Atlantic, all food and drinks are complimentary......sometimes we fly with Thomas Cook and on there you pay for everything separately, but it`s not a great expense and TC flights can sometimes be hundreds of pounds cheaper......even a thousand pounds lower at times. *

*We fly with whoever suits us at the time with flight times and dates. TC for example don't fly every day in December and have varying flight times throughout the year. As long as we get there, either one suits us. *

*The food is usually decent especially in Premium, and we haven't ever had a meal we couldn't eat.....and a few little mini bottles of wine after the glass of sparkly when you enter the seats is very nice...….*

*It`s around a nine hour flight and it passes surprisingly quickly......we watch a few movies, of which there are plenty to choose from, we have food and then again we have afternoon tea.....and before we know it we are coming in to land. And as long as there`s no inclement weather we should be on time. *


*After the flight we have the rental car experience...…..*






​



*To be fair, with Alamo we don't really have any issues......well, not for many years....but we have had "that" guy who we were definitely disturbing by expecting him to serve us and get our car as quickly as possible...….*

*I think we have a note on our account now with them not to try and sell us upgrades or the extra unnecessary insurance they usually try and sell you......and sometimes we have heard them use less than honest tactics……*

*We book and pay for our car months ahead and we do make sure everything we need is on there.....at times they tried to tell us we didn't have two drivers on it and would need to pay extra.....then we can show them our copy to say we have paid for two drivers......it`s a little unfair and I`m sure they manage to make a profit out of many who are maybe first timers, you`re tired after a long flight where you`ve maybe been awake 18 hours. So, it can be stressful.....but fingers crossed last few years we haven't experienced that at all. All we want is to quickly get out of the airport and begin our trip...…*


*Coming up...…..*

*What ideas we have for this March trip...…..we don't usually plan, but there are places we like to visit and enjoy......and even manage to meet up with some folks this time again...…..I really hope anyone who reads this enjoys it, and love to hear your comments on the way along......*






​


----------



## I-4Bound

Hooray, let's go! Looking forward to reading along again. I'm so sad we will just miss you by one day, but reading along will just get me excited for our trip!


----------



## disneyAndi14

I’m here and so jealous, lol! I want to sneak away to Florida in March. I am still trying to put something together for the end of March! 3/9 will be here before you know it, yay, for you and Tom!!


----------



## lebeau

We will be going at the end of March, so we'll miss you by a week from the sound of things.  Definitely looking forward to our first Universal Mardi Gras.


----------



## macraven

_I’m in for the read!_


----------



## angryduck71

The Daniel Craig meme.... HAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Raeven

Following along!


----------



## J'aime Paris

New TR!!!!  Following as always!
Yay!!


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

I shall be here following along, Rob and Jackson will be looking over my shoulder


----------



## keishashadow

Pulling up a chair   Love how you’ve decorated the place!


----------



## tink1957

Yay! 
I can't wait to read about your latest adventures


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  A new trip report.  Getting a cup of tea ready.


----------



## luvdisdogs

So happy to see your March trip report started already!  Looking forward to reading about your adventures!  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Tink2Day

YAY a Mardi Gras Trip!  The purple suits you so well......
Can't wait to read more, love the airline food  I know, I'm odd.


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Hooray, let's go! Looking forward to reading along again. I'm so sad we will just miss you by one day, but reading along will just get me excited for our trip!



YAY.........you`re first!!!!! 

*WELCOME* to you Andrea...…

I know, I`m gutted we miss you again......one of these days......but you have so much to look forward to with this trip coming up.....and I found someone who loves BMG!!!! Turns out my nephew thinks it`s the best show ever......lol.....and I think he`s quite fussy, so I reckon you`ll have a good night...…

Glad to have you along again...…..


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> I’m here and so jealous, lol! I want to sneak away to Florida in March. I am still trying to put something together for the end of March! 3/9 will be here before you know it, yay, for you and Tom!!



*WELCOME* Caroline...…..

Oh you need to get planning that trip right now!!!!! It`s so close...….you`ll do it I`m sure.....and have a blast I`ll bet too......think of all that sunshine as opposed to the cold of right now...….

Yep, just around the corner...….glad to see you here too...….


----------



## schumigirl

lebeau said:


> We will be going at the end of March, so we'll miss you by a week from the sound of things.  Definitely looking forward to our first Universal Mardi Gras.



*WELCOME *Lebeau………

This is your first MG!!! Excellent...….I have to say we didn't know what to expect last year, but we loved it.....so much fun and so many beads!!!!

Your kids will love it too..…..we miss a few people this trip....quite unlucky!!!

Nice to have you along too...…..hope you enjoy it....


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I’m in for the read!_



*WELCOME* to you too mac...…..

Always glad to see you here too...…

I really hope this one is as much fun for you too......it`s come around so quickly......


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> The Daniel Craig meme.... HAHAHAHAH!



*WELCOME *Alice...…..

I swear the counter guy even looked like the jerk we got about 5 years ago.....lol...…

Daniel is easy on the eye too...….wished they`d had a Capt Jack one though...….

Glad you made it along again too, and hope it`s a fun read......


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> Following along!



*WELCOME *along too Raeven…….

Nice to see you on this one too...…

I always look forward to your input ......and hope it`s a fun read for you...….


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> New TR!!!!  Following as always!
> Yay!!



And another big *WELCOME* to J`aime Paris...……

Always glad to see you post here......and you get to be in this one too!!!! 

Looking forward to that......but, hope you enjoy it....and nice to know you`re trip is almost here too!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> I shall be here following along, Rob and Jackson will be looking over my shoulder



Oh a big *WELCOME *Matt.…...with Rob and Jackson too...….

It`s a shame we won`t see you this year, but hope to see you post a lot here and enjoy the report!!! Look forward to that......


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Pulling up a chair   Love how you’ve decorated the place!



Huge *WELCOME* to Keisha...….

I did try with the opening décor......you know me.....a little flamboyant at times...…

Another one we won`t see this trip.....but I always enjoy your comments and thoughts on here.....hope you like it.....

(and hope the hand heals quickly )


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Yay!
> I can't wait to read about your latest adventures



And another *WELCOME* to my mate Vicki...……

Hoped you`d make it along today...….I thought I`d make a start as time is short when we get back......but again, hope you like this one too.....always nice to see you post along...….


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Woot!  A new trip report.  Getting a cup of tea ready.



Another *WELCOME *to you Lynne...….

Nice cup of tea is always welcome......especially with your weather right now...…

Glad to have you along for this one too......hope you like it...….


----------



## schumigirl

luvdisdogs said:


> So happy to see your March trip report started already!  Looking forward to reading about your adventures!  Have a wonderful trip!



WELCOME to you too luvdisdogs……

I`ve just realised I`ve read your name wrong all this time!!!! Now I see it correctly I can`t remember how I read it lol...…

Glad to see you here too.…..decided again to give myself a bit of a head start...only 7 weeks between March and May trips......so thought I`d get a wiggle on...….

Thank you, we`ll try our best and hope you enjoy it too...….


----------



## jump00

Carole and Tom - So excited for your next trip - love the airplane pics of First Class/ Premium  - 747's are my favorite as well. What a beautiful plane!!!!!
Have a wonderful time.

Brenda


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> YAY a Mardi Gras Trip!  The purple suits you so well......
> Can't wait to read more, love the airline food  I know, I'm odd.



*WELCOME *Tink2Day...….

Not weird at all....I said to Tom today when I looked at previous pics, we had to take better pictures of the food on offer on the planes......lol......he didn't look like it was a weird request.....so, yes, we`ll get pics of the food..

Isn`t purple just the best colour!!!! Gotta love Mardi Gras...…..

Glad to have you along too....I truly hope you enjoy it......


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> And another big *WELCOME* to J`aime Paris...……
> 
> Always glad to see you post here......and you get to be in this one too!!!!
> 
> Looking forward to that......but, hope you enjoy it....and nice to know you`re trip is almost here too!!!!



Always happy to read your TRs Carole!  You and Tom put so much effort into the photos and writing posts.  It certainly shows!

26 more days until Orlando...and I'm definitely counting it down!  We just got another 10 inches of snow today...schools are all cancelled and the roads are treacherous....yuck!

Looking forward to meeting you and Tom, and being in a TR, lol!  I'll feel a bit like a celebrity guest on one of your famous installments!!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Huge *WELCOME* to Keisha...….
> 
> I did try with the opening décor......you know me.....a little flamboyant at times...…
> 
> Another one we won`t see this trip.....but I always enjoy your comments and thoughts on here.....hope you like it.....
> 
> (and hope the hand heals quickly )



Thanks, i haven’t given up on finding a last minute great rate


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> Carole and Tom - So excited for your next trip - love the airplane pics of First Class/ Premium  - 747's are my favorite as well. What a beautiful plane!!!!!
> Have a wonderful time.
> 
> Brenda



Another warm WELCOME to jump00.....

Always love to see you here too...…yes, we are already excited to go on this trip......

Isn`t that plane just beautiful!!! I do love it, and genuinely will be sad when it disappears from the skies one day....I think they are already phasing new aircraft in.....but we have them for a while yet...…

Hope you enjoy this one and thank you, we`ll do our best...….


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Always happy to read your TRs Carole!  You and Tom put so much effort into the photos and writing posts.  It certainly shows!
> 
> 26 more days until Orlando...and I'm definitely counting it down!  We just got another 10 inches of snow today...schools are all cancelled and the roads are treacherous....yuck!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you and Tom, and being in a TR, lol!  I'll feel a bit like a celebrity guest on one of your famous installments!!



lol....you make me blush!!!! 

Oh your weather sounds truly dreadful!!! 10 inches!!! Time to stay home...…and count down to the sunshine!!! 

Yes, you`ll definitely be in it.....and thank you again for the kind words....I appreciate it......


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Thanks, i haven’t given up on finding a last minute great rate



Oh keep searching!!!!! 

We`ll have that date night at The Palm yet...….


----------



## angryduck71

schumigirl said:


> *WELCOME *Alice...…..
> 
> I swear the counter guy even looked like the jerk we got about 5 years ago.....lol...…
> 
> Daniel is easy on the eye too...….wished they`d had a Capt Jack one though...….
> 
> Glad you made it along again too, and hope it`s a fun read......



You know Daniel is in Star Wars:Force Awakens....    Granted, he's in a storm trooper outfit so you can't see him... but, I'm trying to help Tom out here....  LOL


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

You didn’t think I was gonna miss this did ya!!!!!!!!





Hello Carole!


----------



## chicagoshannon

I just finished your December report.  Thought I'd read along and maybe comment on this one.


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> You know Daniel is in Star Wars:Force Awakens....    Granted, he's in a storm trooper outfit so you can't see him... but, I'm trying to help Tom out here....  LOL



lol.....I didn't know that.....but then, I know very little about any of them!!!! 

It`s a lost cause Alice with me I`m afraid...... unless SW comes up with Hugh Jackman and a few others it just won`t attract me at all......I know I know...….


----------



## schumigirl

[


----------



## schumigirl

chicagoshannon said:


> I just finished your December report.  Thought I'd read along and maybe comment on this one.



A very warm *WELCOME* to you chicagoshannon…….

Delighted you`ve posted!!! I`m happy to hear you enjoyed the December trip report...….and really hope you enjoy this one too...…

And I see you have an Anniversary trip coming up!! Lovely......are you doing the Universal parks while you`re there too...….that's a May trip isn't it? Oh my it`s just around the corner too...….time flies past so quickly!!!

Again, nice to see you here...….


----------



## chicagoshannon

schumigirl said:


> A very warm *WELCOME* to you chicagoshannon…….
> 
> Delighted you`ve posted!!! I`m happy to hear you enjoyed the December trip report...….and really hope you enjoy this one too...…
> 
> And I see you have an Anniversary trip coming up!! Lovely......are you doing the Universal parks while you`re there too...….that's a May trip isn't it? Oh my it`s just around the corner too...….time flies past so quickly!!!
> 
> Again, nice to see you here...….



Yes, we will be going just the two of us this trip.  We will be staying at Royal Pacific for the first time.  May 15-21.  We're very excited about our no kids trip!


----------



## schumigirl

chicagoshannon said:


> Yes, we will be going just the two of us this trip.  We will be staying at Royal Pacific for the first time.  May 15-21.  We're very excited about our no kids trip!



Oh that’ll be lovely........a no kids trip for an anniversary is special! We adore RP a whole lot! 

We may see you....or you may see us as we do pop over to RP a few times while we’re there.......please say hello if you do see us in the hotel or the parks......we’re there till the 22nd in May


----------



## angryduck71

schumigirl said:


> It`s a lost cause Alice with me I`m afraid...... unless SW comes up with Hugh Jackman and a few others it just won`t attract me at all......I know I know...….


  Sigh.... I love you anyway!


----------



## NancyLuvsMickey

I'm here!!!   And can't wait to go on another adventure with you and Tom!!! Thanks for letting us come along with you!!! My life would be boring without all your adventures!!!


----------



## Tygerlilly

Following along!


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> Sigh.... I love you anyway!



Lol.......don’t give up.....you never know I might just take an interest one day....... but maybe not......

Oh I found that half an email I had thought I’d lost sending you......lol.......


----------



## schumigirl

NancyLuvsMickey said:


> I'm here!!!   And can't wait to go on another adventure with you and Tom!!! Thanks for letting us come along with you!!! My life would be boring without all your adventures!!!




*WELCOME *Back also to NancyLuvsMickey.....


Yay.......so glad you made it here too........oh you did make me laugh there....

I really do hope you enjoy this one too.......we have even made a plan already for this trip.....something we don’t usually do.......I still wouldn’t consider myself a planner by any means!!! 

Look forward to your posts and comments.........


----------



## schumigirl

Tygerlilly said:


> Following along!




*WELCOME *to  Tygerlilly 


Lovely to see you here.......and I hope you enjoy this one and look forward to your comments too......always love to read them all.....makes me feel I’m not talking to myself.........

Nice to see you here........


----------



## Nsaudra

We are going at the same time as you, we are changing it up a little. We are volunteering at give the kids the world  and we bought a orlando go pass I really liked the unlimited attractions, dinner magic shows go carts  and traveling to miami to see a  whale show etc.   Let's hope for nice weather.  Where I live it's been cold for way to long  ice storms and  blizzards


----------



## schumigirl

Nsaudra said:


> We are going at the same time as you, we are changing it up a little. We are volunteering at give the kids the world  and we bought a orlando go pass I really liked the unlimited attractions, dinner magic shows go carts  and traveling to miami to see a  whale show etc.   Let's hope for nice weather.  Where I live it's been cold for way to long  ice storms and  blizzards



*WELCOME *Nsaudra

Nice to have you along...…..yes, lots of bad weather around this year for so many....hopefully we`ll all have some lovely weather in Florida...….

Hope you enjoy this one.…….


----------



## Pumpkin1172

following along   I love your trip reports.  Thank you for doing them!!!!!  They are a lot of work...but I know that sure appreciate reading them.  We have been experiencing quite a bit of very cold weather, so I was enjoying seeing your pictures of sunshine and warmth.  Mother Nature has been nasty to us here in Canada this year.  We have lots of record snowfalls along with record breaking cold snaps.  We are currently on day 15 of -40 C or colder with the windchill  It is just nasty and not letting up any time soon from the looks of it.  So I will live vicariously through your trip reports...and hope for warmer days


----------



## Nsaudra

So what's tough fave american food or activity when you get here. When we were eating at three broomsticks talking to a nice family from England. They said it was fun but they were not impressed cause it looked just like home....
 We are only there from march 11th to the 16th  we can not wait to hit the beach. I like to go to the gulf side the Atlantic is a little green.


----------



## KathyM2

I just finished your last TR so I'm glad there's another one in the works!!!



schumigirl said:


> this is us on our December trip last year at the Mall at Millenia....one of our favourite places in Orlando...……



You are giving me so many ideas lol. I rarely have a car since we usually stay onsite at Disney and not really for long enough to do a lot of exploring, but I really hope to be able to see all that the area has to offer one day!!



schumigirl said:


> There is so much to see around and outside the bubble of the parks...…



Exactly...so many different areas and things to do. Funny how exploring is that much nicer when it's warm and sunny too, everything is just that much better!



schumigirl said:


> whole day away to somewhere like St Augustine where we do plan to visit this time again.....s



LOVE St. Augustine, what a cute town.



schumigirl said:


> We may however visit Disney Springs as we have no clue what`s there now as we last visited in 2008....so I know lots has changed and we`ve been told there are some very nice restaurants now....so a visit may be on the cards this time.



OMG yes! I have seen how much you love trying restaurants, and there are SO many good ones at DS. I always have such a hard time deciding.



schumigirl said:


> .although I guess no stay would ever be long enough for us!!!



I hear you on this!! But you must have some kind of loyalty and perks at the Universal resorts!!


----------



## Minnie17

Looking forward to another report!  Hoping you will make it to review some of the Disney Springs restaurants.  Always appreciate the pictures and your honest commentary, looks like we’ll be at Disney before we make it to Universal again.....have a wonderful trip.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> following along   I love your trip reports.  Thank you for doing them!!!!!  They are a lot of work...but I know that sure appreciate reading them.  We have been experiencing quite a bit of very cold weather, so I was enjoying seeing your pictures of sunshine and warmth.  Mother Nature has been nasty to us here in Canada this year.  We have lots of record snowfalls along with record breaking cold snaps.  We are currently on day 15 of -40 C or colder with the windchill  It is just nasty and not letting up any time soon from the looks of it.  So I will live vicariously through your trip reports...and hope for warmer days



And a very warm *WELCOME* back...….

So, glad to see you here too!!! 

Oh my goodness!!!! I would never survive that cold especially for so long......how do folks deal with that day in day out? Of course you`ll be prepared for it in Canada I suppose...….we often ask our Government how does countries like Canada and the other countries that get so much snow and ice cope, when we fall to bits when a few flakes fall at times!!!! But, of course we never get the extremes you do......I don't think I`d ever leave the house in winter!!! 

I sure hope I can post lots of blue skies pictures on this trip...… Will certainly try......and I`m sure warmer days are just around the corner.....

Glad to have you here again...….


----------



## schumigirl

Nsaudra said:


> So what's tough fave american food or activity when you get here. When we were eating at three broomsticks talking to a nice family from England. They said it was fun but they were not impressed cause it looked just like home....
> We are only there from march 11th to the 16th  we can not wait to hit the beach. I like to go to the gulf side the Atlantic is a little green.



Wouldn't eat breakfast in there.....the British option looks nothing like what I would recognise as British....beans disgust me at the best of times, but for breakfast no. Many do though. 

We like the Gulf coast too.


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> I just finished your last TR so I'm glad there's another one in the works!!!
> 
> You are giving me so many ideas lol. I rarely have a car since we usually stay onsite at Disney and not really for long enough to do a lot of exploring, but I really hope to be able to see all that the area has to offer one day!!
> 
> Exactly...so many different areas and things to do. Funny how exploring is that much nicer when it's warm and sunny too, everything is just that much better!
> 
> LOVE St. Augustine, what a cute town.
> 
> OMG yes! I have seen how much you love trying restaurants, and there are SO many good ones at DS. I always have such a hard time deciding.
> 
> I hear you on this!! But you must have some kind of loyalty and perks at the Universal resorts!!




*WELCOME* back again KathyM2...…..

So glad to see you post on here too 


Yes, St Augustine was a real revelation to us.....so many years visiting and couldn't believe we hadn't gone before.....but although we`ve only been twice, we absolutely love it and it is in our plans for this trip, if not will definitely go in May......and may consider an overnight in September to do the ghost tour and enjoy the nightlife there. But, we will try and visit it at least once a year from now on, hopefully more. 

There really is so much to do around we could fill 6 months easy!!!! But, I agree if you`re onsite at Disney, it`s hard to leave all the fun you have there too......I can see why though. Disney is an amazing place. 

Yes, I think we`ve decided to definitely go to Disney Springs. I was asking a friend and he was telling us about the changes and it does sound much nicer than it was all those years ago...

Yes, the sunshine makes it easier to roam around and wander...…

Glad to have you along for this one too......hope you enjoy it...….


----------



## schumigirl

Minnie17 said:


> Looking forward to another report!  Hoping you will make it to review some of the Disney Springs restaurants.  Always appreciate the pictures and your honest commentary, looks like we’ll be at Disney before we make it to Universal again.....have a wonderful trip.



WELCOME Minnie17...…

Yes, absolutely have Disney Springs on our plans this visit.....will have to look and see what`s actually there, as I haven't even checked it out for so many years. I`m going to Google some pictures this weekend and see what restaurants are there for lunch......I expect I`ll see some changes as our friend told us we won`t recognise it!!! 

Do you have your next Disney trip planned?? it`s always nice to know we have plans set in stone.....

Thank you for joining in again, always happy to see you here and sincerely hope you enjoy it......and thank you we`ll certainly try our best......


----------



## JaxDad

Hey @schumigirl! I will follow along the best I can. Please PM me if and when you will be going to St. Augustine. I'd love to meet you guys! Sadly, it will be during Lent, and I always give up alcohol, but I will be glad to toast your visit with some iced tea!


----------



## smiths02

Ok, I just saw this meme and it reminded me of you saying you were a woman of leisure

Catherine Cudney, occupation "does as she pleases"


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> Hey @schumigirl! I will follow along the best I can. Please PM me if and when you will be going to St. Augustine. I'd love to meet you guys! Sadly, it will be during Lent, and I always give up alcohol, but I will be glad to toast your visit with some iced tea!



Oh we absolutely will!!! 

Once we know our plans roughly, will send you a PM and we can arrange a day that suits us both.....is there anytime that would suit you better or any time you absolutely couldn't make it?? 

Nothing wrong with iced tea!!!


----------



## schumigirl

smiths02 said:


> View attachment 382299
> Ok, I just saw this meme and it reminded me of you saying you were a woman of leisure
> 
> Catherine Cudney, occupation "does as she pleases"



lol.....I love that!!!! 

Tom says that often of me...…. 

I may need to change the Tag on my avatar...….


----------



## KathyM2

schumigirl said:


> Yes, I think we`ve decided to definitely go to Disney Springs. I was asking a friend and he was telling us about the changes and it does sound much nicer than it was all those years ago...



I still think Downtown Disney is a better name, but other than that I like most of the changes. Though I do wish they'd put in a Target lol


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> I still think Downtown Disney is a better name, but other than that I like most of the changes. Though I do wish they'd put in a Target lol



Yes, we still call it Downtown Disney........although I still call what ever it’s called now MGM Park lol......

I still haven’t looked up what is there yet, have heard of a Boathouse restaurant, but don’t want to go anywhere we need to make a reservation for. 

Target.....love it!!!


----------



## buteraa

Hi Carole,

So excited for another trip report. I will also be in town the 9-12th.  My husband works for Harley Davidson and he will be working Daytona Bike Week, so I am using the opportunity to check out flower and garden at EPCOT and also a little shopping at Disney Springs so maybe I'll see you guys!

Sorry I don't post very much (I'll try to do it a little more), but please know I so enjoy reading your reports!

Alesia


----------



## buteraa

schumigirl said:


> Yes, we still call it Downtown Disney........although I still call what ever it’s called now MGM Park lol......
> 
> I still haven’t looked up what is there yet, have heard of a Boathouse restaurant, but don’t want to go anywhere we need to make a reservation for.
> 
> Target.....love it!!!


There are so many options now like Polite Pig (BBQ) and Deluxe Burger is a favorite of ours as well.


----------



## Minnie17

schumigirl said:


> Do you have your next Disney trip planned?? it`s always nice to know we have plans set in stone.....



We do, very excited! The last week in July we really enjoy heat, crowds, and rain LOL.  I dream of going during the cooler times, but we’ll take what we can get.  Have 1 reservation at Disney Springs for Homecomin’ but considering many others: like Morimoto, Boathouse, and Raglan Road and others.

Love your reports!  Please continue


----------



## schumigirl

buteraa said:


> Hi Carole,
> 
> So excited for another trip report. I will also be in town the 9-12th.  My husband works for Harley Davidson and he will be working Daytona Bike Week, so I am using the opportunity to check out flower and garden at EPCOT and also a little shopping at Disney Springs so maybe I'll see you guys!
> 
> Sorry I don't post very much (I'll try to do it a little more), but please know I so enjoy reading your reports!
> 
> Alesia



*WELCOME *Alesia...….lovely to have you join us again......don't worry about not posting, I`m just glad to know you enjoy reading....although I do love to see you post!!!

Nice you have a trip coming up......didn`t  you go in December for a trip too??? Or am I thinking of someone else... I imagine the flower and garden display will be beautiful...….I hope you have a fabulous time there....

If you see us at Disney Springs give a holler out to us....would love to say hello...….



buteraa said:


> There are so many options now like Polite Pig (BBQ) and Deluxe Burger is a favorite of ours as well.



I`m really going to have to do a little research here.....Polite Pig I haven't heard of, I do like bbq and we like burgers too...….Boathouse I have heard of and like the look of the menu, and I believe you can eat at the bar without a reservations which would suit us better than making a reservation.....

Maybe this weekend I`ll look into them...….

Lovely to see you here again, and hope you enjoy this one too......


----------



## schumigirl

Minnie17 said:


> We do, very excited! The last week in July we really enjoy heat, crowds, and rain LOL.  I dream of going during the cooler times, but we’ll take what we can get.  Have 1 reservation at Disney Springs for Homecomin’ but considering many others: like Morimoto, Boathouse, and Raglan Road and others.
> 
> Love your reports!  Please continue



Oh absolutely ......many folks survive the summer heat......at least you`re there!!! We went in July once in 2012 when Kyle was waiting to have back surgery in the August, we survived!!! I`m sure it`ll be an amazing trip whenever you go....

Ok, now I need to Google Morimoto and Homecomin'…...those are new names to me too!!!  I think we`re going to have our work cut out choosing one place for lunch at DS!!! 

Thanks, I`m so glad you enjoy them......thoughts on our plans I`ll post on the weekend hopefully...….


----------



## JaxDad

schumigirl said:


> Oh we absolutely will!!!
> 
> Once we know our plans roughly, will send you a PM and we can arrange a day that suits us both.....is there anytime that would suit you better or any time you absolutely couldn't make it??
> 
> Nothing wrong with iced tea!!!


Hi @schumigirl! At this point, it would be difficult to come up with a best day and time--my work and my kids always seem to have pop-up commitments--and I wouldn't want you planning around that.  Once you know when you guys will be in St. Augustine and PM me, I will do my best to meet you there at your convenience!


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> Hi @schumigirl! At this point, it would be difficult to come up with a best day and time-my work and my kids always seem to have pop-up commitments--and I wouldn't want you planning around that.  Once you know when you guys will be in St. Augustine and PM me, I will do my best to meet you there at your convenience!



No problem......will do...…

We`re terrible for making last minute plans...but once we`re there we`ll have a better idea of what we`re doing and when......


----------



## pattyw

Checking in to your TR!! We'll be in Orlando 3/16-3/20 for Troy's spring break. We're offsite this time as we are bringing my mom along. So, probably no Universal parks then. But fun in the sun- definitely!

Always look forward to reading about your adventures!!


----------



## schumigirl

*As anyone who has read these reports will know we are notorious for not making plans......we have been known to just wake up and decide what to do on the spur of the moment...…*

*But, this March trip is going to be a lot of Mardi Gras...…..*











*
Universal Orlando does put on an amazing show for this event...….last year was our first ever Mardi Gras and we loved it!!! We don't have anything to compare it too as we have never experienced such a thing before.....Mardi Gras isn't a huge thing in the UK......occasionally bars and pubs will have an evening with MG as  a theme....but it`s very low key...….*

*So, enjoying this was very new to us...…*

*The atmosphere is very much party!!!! And before the parade every day there are stilt walkers who will dance and involve as many folks as possible.....and it was lovely to see loads of folks dance and really get into the mood of the event...……*





















*

We made the mistake last year of not trying too many culinary items they have specially made...….we did have a shrimp po boy between us and one other thing, but it must have been forgettable as neither of us can remember what it was!!!! *

*So, this year we have decided we want to try more than last time......it looks quite good so far with Crab Etouffee top of our list to try...….and the cocktails too of course...….*

*The parade itself was so much fun......and I recall it being pointed out I might be a little more competitive than I realised……. who knew plastic beads meant so much to me!!! And yes, I became very competitive with the folks surrounding me…….we eyed each other up surreptitiously, to decide who would be the victor of yes, these amazingly shiny, coloured but ultimately very cheap plastic beads!!!! *









































*
We plan to see the parade a few times this year......hopefully......it was a huge amount of fun and I discovered I can jump higher than I ever knew!!!! *

*And of course you have to keep your beads...….although we did give a load away to a couple of little girls who hardly had any......they were delighted!!! You wouldn't credit it...…..*











*
So, that`s the main purpose of our visit...….along of course with many more things to do...…*


*Coming up.....other places we`ll hopefully visit and we will research Downtown Disney...….yes, I know it`s Disney Springs.....but as we haven't been there in 10 years.....it`s still DTD to us...….*

*Will definitely look forward to some suggestions as to restaurants...….it`ll be a lunchtime meal...….*

*Yep.....it was that long ago we were there...….throwback picture here...….2007*










*More thoughts to come...…..*


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Checking in to your TR!! We'll be in Orlando 3/16-3/20 for Troy's spring break. We're offsite this time as we are bringing my mom along. So, probably no Universal parks then. But fun in the sun- definitely!
> 
> Always look forward to reading about your adventures!!



*WELCOME* Patty...…

Glad to have you along...…

I hope you enjoy this one too......we are certainly looking forward to some much needed sunshine this year with all our trips...….we need it!!! 

Nice to see you here again...….


----------



## tink1957

Carole...here's a pic of Morimoto's rib appetizer and saki sangria from our fall trip.  Both were excellent and you probably wouldn't need a reservation.


----------



## AprilDreamsOfDisney

Yay! So glad you've started your next report - I am so looking forward to reading along and enjoying living vicariously through you and Tom for another wonderful trip!


----------



## tammy

I would suggest Homecomin at Disney Springs.  It's my favorite!!  I have gone at lunch time and found plenty of seats at the bar area.  Check out their menu, they are known for the fried chicken and huge portions oh and the Hummingbird Cake is outta this world!!


----------



## jacksdadcan

Following!  

I think I'm like most people here, really interested to hear your perspective on Disney Springs.  Maybe you'll make it more than once?


----------



## J'aime Paris

What a flashback at DTD!  The photo of Tom and Kyle, so sweet!
Was Kyle maybe 13 then?   I love looking at our trip pix from years ago...it's unbelievable how quickly our "littles" are now adults!


----------



## KathyM2

My fave DS restaurant is the Polite Pig. I have also heard good things about the food at Jock Lindsey's Hanger bar, and I hope to get there on my upcoming trip!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Carole...here's a pic of Morimoto's rib appetizer and saki sangria from our fall trip.  Both were excellent and you probably wouldn't need a reservation.View attachment 382557



Oh I like the look of that Vicki!!! Never even heard of saki sangria........intriguing........Tom likes saki, so I guess he’d enjoy it.......

And like the sound of not needing a booking........Thanks Vicki.........


----------



## schumigirl

AprilDreamsOfDisney said:


> Yay! So glad you've started your next report - I am so looking forward to reading along and enjoying living vicariously through you and Tom for another wonderful trip!




*WELCOME *April........

So glad you found this one too!!!

Decided again to start early to give me a head start........and I have a bit of spare time before we leave.......so I really hope you enjoy it.......nice you’re here again........


----------



## schumigirl

tammy said:


> I would suggest Homecomin at Disney Springs.  It's my favorite!!  I have gone at lunch time and found plenty of seats at the bar area.  Check out their menu, they are known for the fried chicken and huge portions oh and the Hummingbird Cake is outta this world!!




*WELCOME *  back to tammy


Oh I found that menu today!! We love fried chicken and there were several dishes that caught our eye!! 

I do like the sound of a bar area........ I did see the cake.......it sounds lovely, except........I hate bananas...... I always wanted to eat Emerils banana cream pie as it looked so good......except the bananas.....lol......

I’m so glad you’re here for this trip report too.......hope it’s a fun read for you.......


----------



## schumigirl

jacksdadcan said:


> Following!
> 
> I think I'm like most people here, really interested to hear your perspective on Disney Springs.  Maybe you'll make it more than once?



And a very warm *WELCOME*  to you again jacksdadcan

You know it’s been so long since we were there I barely even remember it, and haven’t seen any pictures of it since it’s been revamped......except the occasional parking garage picture when it’s being built......so I am looking forward to seeing it all changed........and enjoying some lovely food!!

We may visit once in March and if we like it go back for a visit in May too. 

Glad you made it along too.........


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> What a flashback at DTD!  The photo of Tom and Kyle, so sweet!
> Was Kyle maybe 13 then?   I love looking at our trip pix from years ago...it's unbelievable how quickly our "littles" are now adults!



Yep, he was 13.....and such a young looking 13!!! He does seem so young!! And adulthood appears with slippers on.....it creeps up on us! 

Yes, we love looking back on old pictures from then.............I agree with you it’s so much fun, but scary at the same time


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> My fave DS restaurant is the Polite Pig. I have also heard good things about the food at Jock Lindsey's Hanger bar, and I hope to get there on my upcoming trip!



I do like the sound of the Polite pig.........we do like bbq food a lot.......never heard of the other one, so will Google it......we do love looking at menu’s

Hope you enjoy it if you do get there......and thanks for the suggestions!!


----------



## buteraa

schumigirl said:


> *WELCOME *Alesia...….lovely to have you join us again......don't worry about not posting, I`m just glad to know you enjoy reading....although I do love to see you post!!!
> 
> Nice you have a trip coming up......didn`t you go in December for a trip too??? Or am I thinking of someone else... I imagine the flower and garden display will be beautiful...….I hope you have a fabulous time there....
> 
> If you see us at Disney Springs give a holler out to us....would love to say hello...….




Yes, we were there over Christmas.   I take any chance I can to go down Orlando (especially when its winter in Wisconsin).  I really enjoyed Universal but I can't handle the screen ride very much so we tend to go to Disney.  

I will look out for you at Disney Springs!


----------



## schumigirl

buteraa said:


> Yes, we were there over Christmas.   I take any chance I can to go down Orlando (especially when its winter in Wisconsin).  I really enjoyed Universal but I can't handle the screen ride very much so we tend to go to Disney.
> 
> I will look out for you at Disney Springs!



Oh I don't blame you!!! We have a friend who now lives in Arizona and she comes from Wisconsin.....had lived in Orlando for many years though, but she spoke of how bad the winters are there...…

Yes, screen rides can be rough on some folks.....I`m ok with most except for the Simpsons and Transformers.....strangely I`m fine with Spiderman and can do all coasters.....so I can understand you giving it a pass...….

I`ll probably pop online at some point and if we`re going to be at DS when you`re around I`ll let you know......would be nice to say hello...….


----------



## schumigirl

*So, food is a huge part of our trips to America...….*

*We enjoy a lot of different types and styles of food so the melting pot that makes up Orlando and surrounding areas, suits us.*

*I guess a lot of people look down their noses and say chains are dreadful and only certain places are worth a visit, well, I agree some chains are better than others...….but when you don't have any of them in the UK, we try to give them all a bash at some point. Most are cheap and cheerful, like Orlando Ale House on Kirkman......amazing food at ridiculously low prices for what you get......others we tried we hated, like Olive Garden (so sorry if you`re a fan) I found the food to be very artificial and plastic, so we wouldn't go back there again.*

*I`ll leave the hotel options to another post as they deserve a post all to themselves, but this trip we plan to try a place we haven't been in years...…..Kobe...….*

*We loved it when we used to go regularly and Kyle always enjoyed the show......this was where he first tried teriyaki sauce when he was around 13......he always thought he wouldn't like it and never tried it......but the rather overpowering chef with the huge cleaver chopping up his chicken in a very elaborate way, convinced him with a smile he`d love it...….and he did!!!! 

Teriyaki chicken with noodles is one of his favourite dishes to this day...…..*











*We enjoyed the seating at the Tepenyaki table......although we went once and got the most miserable group of people ever around us......but usually folks engage one another and it is very much an enjoyable evening of not only food but lovely conversation too...….*

*There really is too much food though!!! If you do plan to ever go to Kobe, make sure you are absolutely starving......But, the show itself that the chef puts on is very good.....and they are funny too......I`m not sure which one we`ll aim to go for, but maybe the one on Kirkman as it`s so handy for us.....*

*We do enjoy many meals offsite as well as in the hotels and the parks too......varying from top end restaurants like Ocean Prime which is just beautiful...…and serves the wonderful Berries and Bubbles cocktail.....*












*I guess Ocean Prime is very much a top end place and ideal for a special occasion, and they do look after everyone so well...…and food is top notch. Usually we go between that and The Palm for a higher end meal every trip, but we find we choose the Palm more often for some reason, but we do love it here. *


*But, we also love cheaper places too like Teak Neighborhood Grill...….*












Amazingly good burgers and very friendly service...…..and serves the Donut Burger...….this is a regular neighborhood bar that is crammed full of locals. They do have tourists, but we are in the minority and always have been here, but they are very welcoming and it has some atmosphere around it. Although if you go when they are playing live music at night, it is very loud. 













*This place is only 5 minutes away from Universal and serves beautiful food and service is always excellent.....we don't visit every trip, but it`s a place we know we can go and will have a lovely meal.*

*
Longhorn in LBV and Red Lobster down by the convention centre are two places we frequent on a regular basis...…..they`re two places you know what you`re going to get…...good food at bargain prices too...….*

*Steaks at Longhorn are half the price of Ocean Prime and the Palm, but they are still decent and have always been cooked exactly as we like them...….I am so fussy with steak.....if I ask for medium rare, I expect it to be exactly right......I`m never snippy with staff if it`s not right and I detest having to send anything back, but steak is one thing I will ask for it be done again...we`ve seen some people be incredibly rude sending food back, hate to see that kind of rudeness.....*




























































*And if you are a dessert fan then you`ll love this chocolate stampede at Longhorn...….Tom and Kyle share the cake part, and I nibble on the ice cream...….*












*One place we do want to go back to, is Hot and Juicy Crawfish...….we only discovered it last September and we loved it!!!! *

*We went for lunch and all the seafood is freshly cooked and served in a bag.....yep, a bag with any and all of the seasonings you may choose to go with your seafood.....it was a little messy, so if you are squeamish about folks ripping the head off of shrimps and so on, it`s not the place for you......but you are given bibs and plenty of wipes to clean yourself up.....and the spiciest Cajun fries I ever tasted....

So, we do hope to get back here this trip. It`s again, only 10 minutes from Universal on Sand Lake Road.....or restaurant row as it`s sometimes known as......lots of beautiful places to eat here.....and this one isn't fancy.....but wow, it`s worth a visit...….
*








































*More restaurant choices coming up...…..*


----------



## I-4Bound

As much as we enjoy eating at Longhorn, it has become sort of a joke in our family that our local restaurant never cooks the steak the way you want it! It's a bit like Russian Roulette, although we seldom send them back. On my birthday last year, I ordered a medium steak and got the rarest steak I have ever seen. Their food is delicious though, so we always give him another chance.


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> As much as we enjoy eating at Longhorn, it has become sort of a joke in our family that our local restaurant never cooks the steak the way you want it! It's a bit like Russian Roulette, although we seldom send them back. On my birthday last year, I ordered a medium steak and got the rarest steak I have ever seen. Their food is delicious though, so we always give him another chance.



lol......We have a restaurant like that here......very small place with just the owner who is the chef,  and his wife and daughter take care of everything else......and usually it`s beautiful, but with a glitch or two .....but we keep going back as the quality of the food is superb, and they are the nicest people......so I know what you mean.....

I`d love to have a Longhorn over here!!!


----------



## schumigirl

*There are a plethora of other offsite restaurants we love, and usually we decide last minute we`ll eat there.....*

*But, we do love the onsite restaurants at the hotels......there is a huge variety between the four hotels and I think we have sampled them all at some point or other. *

*PBH has our least favourite restaurants, with Mamma Della`s and Bice. We found them a little difficult with allergies when they couldn't omit mushrooms or onions as the sauce was premade. So we never went back to either, although I have to say Italian is not a choice we usually make....unless it`s pizza......lol.....*

*But Sal`s has amazing pizza`s and sandwiches......it`s their quick service and very good value for money....you can have a grab and go breakfast there too...…*











*The Palm is our favourite onsite signature restaurant. So, I guess we will definitely make a reservation for here on our next trip. It`s probably the only reservation we ever make, but this place does get busy and we`d hate to miss out on it......in fact just remembered we haven't made our booking for this trip, will get on that next week sometime...…*

*Food is exceptional and service too. We`ve had the same lady look after us for several years and always ask for her on our reservation…….*































*Royal Pacific has four fabulous places to eat and we are always spoilt for choice which to choose from......of course during our December visits, we don't usually go to the pool, so the Bula Bar is out and we never usually go for sushi as Kyle isn't a fan..…..but all four places have beautiful food and well worth visiting *


*Orchids for Sushi is some of the nicest we have ever had...…*






























*Islands Dining room has a regular Asian themed menu, which is very good.....but on select nights they have the wok experience, which we love......so we are going to be torn this visit, whether to have the Wok night or go to Jake`s...….*




















*Poolside of course is Bula Bar.....and if you do go, try the Nachos.....not as big as Margaritaville, but they still are an impressive portion……*











*Jake`s is usually our must do for our first night, especially when Kyle is with us.....and they have a fabulous menu with choices for everyone...…and below is a small selection of our favourites……*































*Of course this trip we are staying at Sapphire Falls...…we do love this resort almost as much as we adore Royal Pacific.....but a change of hotels is nice for the occasional stay.....and we can still walk over to RP easily.....*

*One of our favourite onsite bars is StrongWater Bar…….excellent food and service makes it a definite place we visit more than once......so we have no hard decision to make here...….this`ll be a definite place we`ll enjoy. Everyone is so friendly and I think we feel very much at home here. *






















































*The Tres Leche cake is beautiful!!!!! *









*
So, as we wont be able to eat at every place here, we will decide on a spur of the moment where we`ll eat.....and we have plenty of choices...….*

*Too many at times!!!! *


----------



## disneyAndi14

I love all the food and restaurant reviews, yummy!

We really enjoyed the Boathouse, Morimoto, Blaze Pizza, Wolf Gang Puck, Frontera Cocina, Homecomin, haha to just name a few at Disney Springs!


----------



## schumigirl

*OMG!!!!*

*How much has Downtown Disney changed in 10 years!!! You turn your back for a short time  and they change everything..........*



*


disneyAndi14 said:



			I love all the food and restaurant reviews, yummy!

We really enjoyed the Boathouse, Morimoto, Blaze Pizza, Wolf Gang Puck, Frontera Cocina, Homecomin, haha to just name a few at Disney Springs!
		
Click to expand...


Caroline.....I have been checking DS out this afternoon.........so many tempting restaurants......and it looks beautiful.......

I think we’re really looking forward to visiting for a few hours.......I had no idea they changed it that much!!! I doubt we’ll recognise it from what it was 10, well, almost 11 years ago! 

Homecomin’ is really standing out for us along with Boathouse.......and a few others.......  trouble is we will only visit once, so serious decisions to be made!!! 
*


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Time to go eat now...........!!!


----------



## buteraa

schumigirl said:


> *OMG!!!!*
> 
> *How much has Downtown Disney changed in 10 years!!! You turn your back for a short time  and they change everything..........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Caroline.....I have been checking DS out this afternoon.........so many tempting restaurants......and it looks beautiful.......*
> 
> *I think we’re really looking forward to visiting for a few hours.......I had no idea they changed it that much!!! I doubt we’ll recognise it from what it was 10, well, almost 11 years ago! *
> 
> *Homecomin’ is really standing out for us along with Boathouse.......and a few others.......  trouble is we will only visit once, so serious decisions to be made!!! *


We went to Homecomin' for the first time in December and it was amazing!  Be prepared, the portions are very large!  I would suggest ordering an appetizer and splitting an entree.  I would walk around and get dessert at Sprinkles or Amorette' Patisserie!


----------



## angryduck71

Two things...  first, for Tom, go to The Void at Disney Springs... Star Wars Virtual Reality!  We're doing that at Christmas for sure!

Second, you know, every single trip I want to go to Sal's and we never have.  Our May trip, I must make this a priority!  (Usually Davy wants to eat EVERY MEAL at Three Broomsticks!).


----------



## Raeven

I'd definitely recommend Homecomin', but it's hard to choose just one!


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Time to go eat now...........!!!



lol.....I know what you mean!! 

I really shouldn't post hungry......leads to nibbling......


----------



## schumigirl

buteraa said:


> We went to Homecomin' for the first time in December and it was amazing!  Be prepared, the portions are very large!  I would suggest ordering an appetizer and splitting an entree.  I would walk around and get dessert at Sprinkles or Amorette' Patisserie!



Looking at the menu that sounds a good idea as one of the appetisers on their own sounded huge!!! 

So many to choose from.…….


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> Two things...  first, for Tom, go to The Void at Disney Springs... Star Wars Virtual Reality!  We're doing that at Christmas for sure!
> 
> Second, you know, every single trip I want to go to Sal's and we never have.  Our May trip, I must make this a priority!  (Usually Davy wants to eat EVERY MEAL at Three Broomsticks!).



Alice I think there is something wrong with your post.....I can`t read the first lines that you have written.....it`s all blurry.....

Sal`s is so good.....one of the reasons we ever venture over to PBH......pizza`s are divine and we`ve had the sandwiches a couple of times and they are very good, but the potato chips that come with sandwiches are the worst potato chips we have ever tasted.....truly awful considering everything else is so good there.....either give them a pass or upgrade to French fries...…

Oh the shrimp po boy was beautiful......not very Italian though!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> I'd definitely recommend Homecomin', but it's hard to choose just one!



Homecomin' certainly seems to be getting a few votes...…

Yep, it is going to be quite a choice to make......nice choice to have.....


----------



## meghanb133

Can’t wait for this trip report!! Following along..


----------



## schumigirl

meghanb133 said:


> Can’t wait for this trip report!! Following along..



*WELCOME *meghanb133...…

Lovely to have you join along.....I hope you like it, and look forward to seeing you post again...


----------



## schumigirl

*Still studying Disney Springs....*


*So, while at Universal, although we do like to eat offsite a lot, we do enjoy several meals at Citywalk.*

*Although there are a few we don't enjoy and don't feel the need to go back to....we still have plenty of choices there for lunch or dinner.….or just drinks!!!*

*Places we don't go are Bubba Gumps, HRC and Toothsome.....Bubba Gump has never impressed us and we find the food to be poor. Drinks and service are good though...…*

*Toothsome is a beautiful restaurant and has a good menu, but the things we ordered just disappointed us so much. Don`t feel the need to go back again......although we haven't tried their desserts or milk shakes which folks seem to love or hate...…..*

*HRC is just too loud. Simple as that......I guess I must be getting old!!!*

*Antojitos get`s good reviews, but we aren't really fans of that type of food either...….except maybe fajitas and Nachos......but everything seems to have onion in, which although I love onions, I have an intolerance to them now......I do miss them!!!!*

*The quick service places we haven't been to in years although Breadbox does look like somewhere Tom would like as he is a big sandwich fan...….*

*So, we are left with a few places that we do enjoy...….*

*Margaritaville is somewhere we stopped going for a while, standards and quality dropped, but last two years it seems to have picked up massively......we enjoy the food and also it`s a fabulous place to just go and enjoy a drink at the bar......they make a fabulous Blackberry Margarita...….*

*There is always a fun atmosphere in here with stilt walkers and music....even when there`s not live music, there is always music playing.....and a lot of Jimmy Buffet...….surprisingly enough.....and you get to sing along too...…*

*Over the years we`ve had some wonderful nights in here...…*










































*And one of the things Margaritaville is most famous for is of course their giant nachos.....and I don't believe pictures can ever do them justice...…they are massive!!!*

*I hate chilli, so we got the chopped chicken and it was beautiful...….*












*One of the other places we do enjoy is NBC......used to be Nascar and although we miss that for a few dishes that we really enjoyed, NBC is a good fill for it.*

*Menu is varied and has something for everyone...….except steak......I got one and had to send it back, and a few other people have commented they don't seem to be able to cook them properly, which is a shame.*

*Their burgers are amazing and probably better than Cowfish which we really enjoy...….*























*They also do a chicken nachos...….nowhere near as large as M`ville, but they were lovely and incredibly fresh.....and we still couldn't finish them between us...…..*












*We missed Cowfish out in December as it`s somewhere that wouldn't be Kyle`s first choice to eat....he doesn't eat sushi (trying to convert him) and burgers aren't high on his list of food he enjoys.....but we do like this place a lot...….*

*It`s very noisy on the main floor, and we do enjoy when we get to go up to the top floor where it can be a little quieter...….*

*But, food and service are exceptional...….there`s really not much to complain about in here.....*






















*One of the newer places in Citywalk is Voodoo Doughnuts...….*

*This splits opinions too....some love them, some don't......we love them!!!! *

*Anyone who read last years March trip will know we had a unique meeting with the Chairman of Citywalk and the top guy who runs Universal Orlando Resort.....two very nice and unassuming men....we had no clue who we were talking to when we started the conversation.....anyway, rather kindly the guy who runs UO insisted we each get a donut of our choice, and this was the day before the store actually opened......so we were thrilled with this and were very grateful for the kindness. *

*And we really enjoyed them.....*






















*Our next visit was slightly less interesting.....but the doughnuts were still as good...…they have so many and unique flavours, it is hard to choose just a couple......but the maple bacon is one of my favourites…..but there are others we enjoy too. *

*Definitely a place worth visiting...…..*































*Citywalk is fun.*

*It`s not a huge place like Disney Springs, but does have a few decent places to eat, and exciting to see the announcement of what is replacing Emerils…..shouldn't be too long now!!!!*

*Last year after the parade, we did enjoy a few drinks in M`ville…...but of course it does get busy when park closes...…..*

*We never make reservations for dinner except for The Palm, if somewhere is too busy, we go somewhere else.....we hate the idea of day to day having to plan when we eat and where.....so Universal suits us down to the ground with that...……*

*There are a few little stores, including the Fossil shop.....but, I`d never tell anyone to go their as a shopping place...….there just aren't enough stores to make it worthwhile. *

*So, this is another place we have some nice choices for dinner or lunch...….it`s so convenient as it sits between both parks, and you do have to walk through it to get to the parks...…

There is a cinema in Citywalk too, we`ve never been as I`m not a fan of the cinema......love movies, just get a little irritated at the whisperers, gigglers, texters, coughers, candy wrapper rustling and generally any mix of the above who tend to frequent the cinema......so it`s easier to avoid unless we`re going to see a show during the day when there`s hardly anyone else there.....

The minigolf is a lot of fun...……

Both sides are good and we have done both sides, Alien themed and Haunted...….we prefer the Haunted side...….and best done at night...…
























*


*


































Coming up...….Disney Springs thoughts...…...*


----------



## Minniedoc

Joining in! So excited to hear that you will visit Disney Springs!!!! Nice shopping there. I like Blaze Pizza and Earl of Sandwich for quick service too.


----------



## KathyM2

schumigirl said:


> Homecomin’ is really standing out for us along with Boathouse.......and a few others....... trouble is we will only visit once, so serious decisions to be made!!!



That is on my list of places to try at DS but like you I will only be there once on my next trip so perhaps just one meal...and then maybe another spot for dessert...or...also thinking of going to a couple of bar/lounge type things and have a snack and drink at each...to be able to experience more than one place lol

I was impressed by your pics and review of Longhorn - I've never been to one (from Canada, and we don't have a lot of the chains either) and you made it seem surprisingly good!


----------



## schumigirl

Minniedoc said:


> Joining in! So excited to hear that you will visit Disney Springs!!!! Nice shopping there. I like Blaze Pizza and Earl of Sandwich for quick service too.



*WELCOME *Minniedoc.......Fabulous to see you here too!!! 

Yes, we thought DS would be worth seeing after so long.......

I do remember EOS from all those years again, and have heard from TM friends at Universal who visit Disney that Blaze Pizza is very good......we won’t be short on choice......

Hope you enjoy this one too........


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> That is on my list of places to try at DS but like you I will only be there once on my next trip so perhaps just one meal...and then maybe another spot for dessert...or...also thinking of going to a couple of bar/lounge type things and have a snack and drink at each...to be able to experience more than one place lol
> 
> I was impressed by your pics and review of Longhorn - I've never been to one (from Canada, and we don't have a lot of the chains either) and you made it seem surprisingly good!



Yes, a meal will be lovely, but we also like sitting at a bar or lounge and having cocktails and snacks.......so, we’ll look at those too........

Longhorn is cheap and cheerful, but we have always been pleasantly surprised by how good it is for the prices.....we first went in 2007 and have gone every year since.......the steaks for the price are excellent......and as long as you avoid the one on I Drive which is dreadful, you won’t go far wrong........I can thoroughly recommend the one in LBV.....and good cocktails too..........


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> I really hope anyone who reads this enjoys it, and love to hear your comments on the way along......


So glad you started this! I would have gone through serious withdrawals. Trying to reread previous trip reports and take notes for our visit. We have such a short time there I dont want to be back on the plane home remembering something I wanted to do.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> last year was our first ever Mardi Gras and we loved it



Did you have a king cake? This was my first year and while the cake was kind of unforgettable, it was kind of fun. I did not get the piece with the baby so no good luck for me this year.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> So glad you started this! I would have gone through serious withdrawals. Trying to reread previous trip reports and take notes for our visit. We have such a short time there I dont want to be back on the plane home remembering something I wanted to do.







Vicki Rickerd said:


> Did you have a king cake? This was my first year and while the cake was kind of unforgettable, it was kind of fun. I did not get the piece with the baby so no good luck for me this year.





Another warm  *WELCOME*  Along to this one Vicki......


Oh my goodness, I understand trying to fit as much in as possible!!! 

We didn’t have a piece of King Cake.......to be honest we’re not the biggest sweet toothed people so we gave it a pass.....but my nephew sent me a picture of him and his fiancée having some few nights ago and I think we’ll give it a try........even if we don’t like it......

I did hear about a piece with the baby......lol......sounds so odd.......

But, again, glad you’re along for this one too....hope it’s fun for you


----------



## schumigirl

​*In 2007 we made our first trip to the USA as a family......Tom had previously visited Miami in 1982 with friends for his 22nd birthday, quite unusual back then....you hardly heard of anyone going to America on vacation, very different to today`s travels.  And always vowed he`d go back to Florida one day...…*

*So 07 was my 40th birthday year...….*





​


*And we had originally thought Tom and I would go to New York for 5 nights......we didn't plan to take Kyle as we could barely get him to come shopping with us at home.....couldn't imagine taking him to the shopping capital of the world!!!! *

*Then, Kyle said well, I`d like to come too...….so...….a few discussions and many internet searches later we ended up with a trip to Orlando in September for 2 weeks and we stayed offsite at the Buena Vista Palace, next to Downtown Disney.

Disney had never really been on my radar, although we had visited Disneyland Paris many times, and although we enjoyed it.....it wasn't somewhere we thought of for a big celebration.....but Orlando and Florida itself piqued my interest.....*




























​

​*And we loved it there......we visited Disney and Universal, an overnight stay at Clearwater Beach *​​*and...…………………*​​*We first discovered Mall at Millenia this trip...….*​


​

​

​​*Even back then, we much preferred Universal over Disney......but not taking anything away from Disney, we did have a good time....especially as there was no one there...….it was September and the crowds hadn't really arrived then...….*​


​

​​​

*I`m even wearing a Disney tee shirt  ...….I had gotten my one and only case of sunburn in America the day before, and the tee shirt was an emergency purchase to cover the burn...….although why it was pink I have no idea!! But, it worked...….*

*This image below was taken on a Thursday just before the 3pm parade was about to start...…..*












​*We have fabulous memories for example of going on Splash Mountain......there was no one in line and one time, didn't get off the boat and went around 5 or 6 times...….the CM was happy to just wave us on again......changed days indeed!!!! *​
*We remember enjoying Downtown Disney especially at night...…..and one meal that sticks out as magnificent is House of Blues.....before any Dining plan from memory......no booking, we just walked in and the place was less than half full...….*

*And one outstanding food memory for Tom and I was the appetiser of Voodoo Shrimp in House of Blues...…..this was divine!!!! And we always thought we`d like it again...…..and we almost did recently when we had dinner with friends in Amatista and Keisha`s husband and I ordered the shrimp starter...…..and it reminded me of this dish.....minus the cornbread.....which I loved!!!!! *










​*So, we do have some lovely memories of our time when we did visit Disney and especially evenings in Downtown Disney...….*​





https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...8XgAhUxXRUIHVBmD8IQMwhxKAswCw&iact=mrc&uact=8

​
*So, as we hadn't even set foot in Disney or that area since 2008 we thought maybe this trip we`d have a wander over and see what it`s like today...…..*

*We had heard bits and pieces, but I hadn't looked at any pictures or updates as we had no plans to visit......but, a few people had said we`d maybe like it better today and one of our friends daughter is a manager in one of the Disney Value hotels......and she said she`d love to meet us there one day......so we began to think maybe we should take a wander over...….*

*But, as we do only plan a short visit, maybe a morning and lunch, then leave......we were torn as to where to eat......I had to agree with those that said the restaurants were a better standard than they used to be, they certainly gave us a dilemma over where to eat. *

*We aren't the biggest shoppers, but can wander round a shopping area with the best of them......and we had originally thought we may do the Amphicars…...but looking at them now, I`m not sure it`s something I really want to do. *

*The balloon ride is out......I hate heights.....and as someone who is genuinely afraid of heights, I couldn't do it......so I won`t be attempting that one...….I`m fine with rollercoasters and such, but being so still and just hanging there isn't appealing...….I do get clammy palms walking over bridges and such and can`t watch anyone doing anything at a height...….not fun!!!! *


*Things like this make me ill!!!!! *​





​



*So, really that just leaves food to think about...*​

*And this past weekend we did look at all the options and have finally narrowed it down to just four options.....*

*We do like a table service place as opposed to quick service...…..so we knocked off the counter service places, although there are a few of them that look nice...….*


*HOMECOMIN' RESTAURANT*​




​


*First choice is chicken!!!!! Anything that has biscuits and spicy fried chicken is good in our book......and I like the portions are large without being overwhelming...….so, we definitely think we could eat here and have plenty of options for a nice lunch. *































*BOATHOUSE RESTAURANT*






​

*
Seafood. *

*We adore seafood...….and fresher the better......I much prefer it without the coating or batter that so many places do......so the thought of a seafood platter like this excites us...….*






















*MORIMOTO ASIA*​

*And Asian food is a favourite cuisine of ours...….and if it`s spicy.....even better...….and Tink1957 already posted some pictures for us and what she had looked lovely...….and a saki sangria sounds very interesting...…*






























*JOCK LINDSAYS HANGAR BAR*






​

*This place I had never heard of at all...…..but wow!!!!! *

*It really looks like a place we would enjoy, and could certainly picture going at night and having a blast in there.....food and drink looks amazing!!!! *

*Seeing the jalapeno hooked me straight away...…..*




























​
*So folks...…..you can see what a dilemma we have......one lunch only and three fabulous looking choices.....of course we could go back in May for a lunch, but I`m not sure we will. *

*I always say though, never say never...…...our plans are always flexible to go anywhere really.....



More plans coming up...…….

*


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> ​*In 2007 we made our first trip to the USA as a family......Tom had previously visited Miami in 1982 with friends for his 22nd birthday, quite unusual back then....you hardly heard of anyone going to America on vacation, very different to today`s travels.  And always vowed he`d go back to Florida one day...…*
> 
> *So 07 was my 40th birthday year...….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *And we had originally thought Tom and I would go to New York for 5 nights......we didn't plan to take Kyle as we could barely get him to come shopping with us at home.....couldn't imagine taking him to the shopping capital of the world!!!! *
> 
> *Then, Kyle said well, I`d like to come too...….so...….a few discussions and many internet searches later we ended up with a trip to Orlando in September for 2 weeks and we stayed offsite at the Buena Vista Palace, next to Downtown Disney.
> 
> Disney had never really been on my radar, although we had visited Disneyland Paris many times, and although we enjoyed it.....it wasn't somewhere we thought of for a big celebration.....but Orlando and Florida itself piqued my interest.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *And we loved it there......we visited Disney and Universal, an overnight stay at Clearwater Beach *​
> 
> *and...…………………*
> 
> *We first discovered Mall at Millenia this trip...….*​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> *Even back then, we much preferred Universal over Disney......but not taking anything away from Disney, we did have a good time....especially as there was no one there...….it was September and the crowds hadn't really arrived then...….*​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> *I`m even wearing a Disney tee shirt  ...….I had gotten my one and only case of sunburn in America the day before, and the tee shirt was an emergency purchase to cover the burn...….although why it was pink I have no idea!! But, it worked...….*
> 
> *This image below was taken on a Thursday just before the 3pm parade was about to start...…..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We have fabulous memories for example of going on Splash Mountain......there was no one in line and one time, didn't get off the boat and went around 5 or 6 times...….the CM was happy to just wave us on again......changed days indeed!!!! *​
> *We remember enjoying Downtown Disney especially at night...…..and one meal that sticks out as magnificent is House of Blues.....before any Dining plan from memory......no booking, we just walked in and the place was less than half full...….*
> 
> *And one outstanding food memory for Tom and I was the appetiser of Voodoo Shrimp in House of Blues...…..this was divine!!!! And we always thought we`d like it again...…..and we almost did recently when we had dinner with friends in Amatista and Keisha`s husband and I ordered the shrimp starter...…..and it reminded me of this dish.....minus the cornbread.....which I loved!!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*So, we do have some lovely memories of our time when we did visit Disney and especially evenings in Downtown Disney...….*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *So, as we hadn't even set foot in Disney or that area since 2008 we thought maybe this trip we`d have a wander over and see what it`s like today...…..*
> 
> *We had heard bits and pieces, but I hadn't looked at any pictures or updates as we had no plans to visit......but, a few people had said we`d maybe like it better today and one of our friends daughter is a manager in one of the Disney Value hotels......and she said she`d love to meet us there one day......so we began to think maybe we should take a wander over...….*
> 
> *But, as we do only plan a short visit, maybe a morning and lunch, then leave......we were torn as to where to eat......I had to agree with those that said the restaurants were a better standard than they used to be, they certainly gave us a dilemma over where to eat. *
> 
> *We aren't the biggest shoppers, but can wander round a shopping area with the best of them......and we had originally thought we may do the Amphicars…...but looking at them now, I`m not sure it`s something I really want to do. *
> 
> *The balloon ride is out......I hate heights.....and as someone who is genuinely afraid of heights, I couldn't do it......so I won`t be attempting that one...….I`m fine with rollercoasters and such, but being so still and just hanging there isn't appealing...….I do get clammy palms walking over bridges and such and can`t watch anyone doing anything at a height...….not fun!!!! *
> 
> 
> *Things like this make me ill!!!!! *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> *So, really that just leaves food to think about...*​
> 
> *And this past weekend we did look at all the options and have finally narrowed it down to just four options.....*
> 
> *We do like a table service place as opposed to quick service...…..so we knocked off the counter service places, although there are a few of them that look nice...….*
> 
> 
> *HOMECOMIN' RESTAURANT*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *First choice is chicken!!!!! Anything that has biscuits and spicy fried chicken is good in our book......and I like the portions are large without being overwhelming...….so, we definitely think we could eat here and have plenty of options for a nice lunch. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BOATHOUSE RESTAURANT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> *
> Seafood. *
> 
> *We adore seafood...….and fresher the better......I much prefer it without the coating or batter that so many places do......so the thought of a seafood platter like this excites us...….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MORIMOTO ASIA*​
> 
> *And Asian food is a favourite cuisine of ours...….and if it`s spicy.....even better...….and Tink1957 already posted some pictures for us and what she had looked lovely...….and a saki sangria sounds very interesting...…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JOCK LINDSAYS HANGAR BAR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> *This place I had never heard of at all...…..but wow!!!!! *
> 
> *It really looks like a place we would enjoy, and could certainly picture going at night and having a blast in there.....food and drink looks amazing!!!! *
> 
> *Seeing the jalapeno hooked me straight away...…..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *So folks...…..you can see what a dilemma we have......one lunch only and three fabulous looking choices.....of course we could go back in May for a lunch, but I`m not sure we will. *
> 
> *I always say though, never say never...…...our plans are always flexible to go anywhere really.....
> 
> 
> 
> More plans coming up...…….
> *



Dilemma indeed!!!

Personally I’ll never turn down a meal at Boathouse, plus I love the theme.


----------



## Tink2Day

OMG Kyle is adorable in that picture of you and him!  You all look just the same as you did in the early years. (Did notice you aren't wearing any jewelry...) Oh my, Tom is the same age as my much younger 'baby' sister!

All of the food looks fabulous, maybe a bit too hot for me..... which is really weird considering I come from a state where hot food is all you can get. Red chile, green chile or 'Christmas' (not chilli as in beans etc, but the actual chile peppers we are very famous for)


----------



## schumigirl

[


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> OMG Kyle is adorable in that picture of you and him!  You all look just the same as you did in the early years. (Did notice you aren't wearing any jewelry...) Oh my, Tom is the same age as my much younger 'baby' sister!
> 
> All of the food looks fabulous, maybe a bit too hot for me..... which is really weird considering I come from a state where hot food is all you can get. Red chile, green chile or 'Christmas' (not chilli as in beans etc, but the actual chile peppers we are very famous for)



He does look adorable!!! Of course I’m biased....... Oh I look in the mirror some mornings and think who the heck is that.....lol.........yes, Tom will be 60 this year.........can’t quite believe it........

I don’t actually wear an awful lot of jewellery, and even less then........only my wedding and engagement ring which you can’t see in that picture........the jewellery Tom bought me for my 50th and our wedding anniversary are my main rings I wear all the time........and I never take the first Tiffany necklace he bought me off either.......I do have other stuff, but stick to the classics. I didn’t even notice that!! Lol.......

I adore peppers....the hot ones.......all kinds!! I have managed to grow a small chilly plant at home and they don’t yield much, but boy are they potent!!! Would love to live where they are prevalent........I’d do well in Jamaica where they grow ultra super hot ones........except I detest reggae music......so maybe that’s not the place for me after all!!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Oh we are torn!
> 
> But, seeing more than a few negatives with Boathouse.......my nephew ate there few days ago and didn’t like it at all.......service was poor and food cold.......so.......not sure about it, but there’s so many lovely choices we could enjoy there.........I think it’s our second choice now..........
> 
> Plenty of time to decide..........



Oh that’s never good to hear.


----------



## schumigirl

[


----------



## Tink2Day

These are the chiles I spoke of. Best way to eat them is roast, peel remove seeds stuff with cheese, fry with a flour and egg coating (green one's only) Chile Rellenos.  Or as a green chile stew in varying forms, or a green sauce for enchiladas, eggs etc. The red are best dried and made into a powder for a chile sauce for enchiladas, Tamales, carne adovada etc.

They are about 7-8 inches long, range in heat from mild (me) to Xtra hot (you), they are very meaty but definitely need the skin off and the seeds out.
They are so famous that they have a patent on them.

Guess Tom is a year younger than my sis. Threw me off with the 22nd birthday in 1982.


----------



## angryduck71

I've been to Morimoto and loved it.  I am thinking I'll take Davy to the Boathouse at Christmas.  If you go there, let me know how it is!  Also, Jock Lindsays Hangar Bar is from Indiana Jones -- you may have known that.  And, I need Tom's private email so I can tell him about a certain area he needs to see there...


----------



## Minnie17

Can’t wait!  How many more days?


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> View attachment 383313
> These are the chiles I spoke of. Best way to eat them is roast, peel remove seeds stuff with cheese, fry with a flour and egg coating (green one's only) Chile Rellenos.  Or as a green chile stew in varying forms, or a green sauce for enchiladas, eggs etc. The red are best dried and made into a powder for a chile sauce for enchiladas, Tamales, carne adovada etc.
> 
> They are about 7-8 inches long, range in heat from mild (me) to Xtra hot (you), they are very meaty but definitely need the skin off and the seeds out.
> They are so famous that they have a patent on them.
> 
> Guess Tom is a year younger than my sis. Threw me off with the 22nd birthday in 1982.



Me and Typo`s...….yep, he was born in 1959...…

They look so nice..….yes, roasted with cream cheese in the middle is one way we like that style of chiilies......but I generally have them with everything. Our local deli sells Scotch Bonnet and another Ghost Chilli one.....wow!!! 

I purchased one to plant called basket of fire.....we sow them inside in February, plant outside in May and the chillies come to fruition from July through October......they`re a bit like bullet style ones, very small and fiery.....this is my third year with that one.....would love to try some different ones, but I`m not really a gardener.....


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> I've been to Morimoto and loved it.  I am thinking I'll take Davy to the Boathouse at Christmas.  If you go there, let me know how it is!  Also, Jock Lindsays Hangar Bar is from Indiana Jones -- you may have known that.  And, I need Tom's private email so I can tell him about a certain area he needs to see there...



lol......he`ll never here it from me!!!!! 

jk…….I did tell him, but it`s not something he`ll go to as we`re only there for a short visit.....maybe if Kyle was there but not with me.......he knows me so well...…..

Yes, knew where the name came from, but just didn't know it was there, now I do love the Indiana Jones movies.....although not the fourth one ...…..I think that one and the Homecomin' place are favourites right now...…

Although now I find out there`s a coca cola place with a balcony area...…..


----------



## schumigirl

Minnie17 said:


> Can’t wait!  How many more days?



17 sleeps till overnight at airport...…….it`s getting so close now...….

Mardi Gras mood is building here...…..


----------



## disneyAndi14

I have tried all 3 of the restaurants on your list! I have to say for me personally Morimoto and The Boathouse were my favorite with Homecomin a close second. We had appetizers at Homecomin, a whole lot of biscuits. Andi really loves spicy like you and she didn’t think the thigh high chicken biscuits were very spicy. I thought they were very good and I could taste a little spice, although, I am a wimp!

I know you can often walk up to all 3 at lunch without a reservation and get in without a significant wait.

After looking at your post, I want Nachos for breakfast


----------



## Tygerlilly

After catching up on the last 3 pages, I'm suddenly starving. Lol.

Homecomin' is on our list to try in November. But now all this talk of sitting at the bar has sparked my interest. It would be super fun to hit the bar area at a few places and try an appetizer and drink at each!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> I have tried all 3 of the restaurants on your list! I have to say for me personally Morimoto and The Boathouse were my favorite with Homecomin a close second. We had appetizers at Homecomin, a whole lot of biscuits. Andi really loves spicy like you and she didn’t think the thigh high chicken biscuits were very spicy. I thought they were very good and I could taste a little spice, although, I am a wimp!
> 
> I know you can often walk up to all 3 at lunch without a reservation and get in without a significant wait.
> 
> After looking at your post, I want Nachos for breakfast




Well, Tom just escalated Boathouse back up to top after looking at the menu...….I`m still keen on Homecomin' but hearing it`s not spicy enough for Andi is giving me doubt......I love spicy....very spicy, so may be disappointed in that!!! Oh so many decisions...……

Good to know we can do walk ups......I think it would be an early lunch, maybe go in around 11.30 as I think that`ll be enough for us..….

Caroline, was it you who bought the Haunted Mansion tea towels.....and can you get them at Disney Springs.....I have a memory of someone getting them but not sure if it was only in the parks you could get them?? I did like them....….

Nachos is an anytime food ...….It`s 5 o Clock somewhere doesn't just go for Margaritas...….


----------



## schumigirl

Tygerlilly said:


> After catching up on the last 3 pages, I'm suddenly starving. Lol.
> 
> Homecomin' is on our list to try in November. But now all this talk of sitting at the bar has sparked my interest. It would be super fun to hit the bar area at a few places and try an appetizer and drink at each!



Yep, food pictures will do that!!! 

We love bar hopping......we had a mini bar crawl last Mardi Gras...….but the rain came on and parade was cancelled....so we couldn't finish it and we just headed back to the hotel......to the bar......lol...…

Fun way to spend an evening...….


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> *We missed Cowfish out in December as it`s somewhere that wouldn't be Kyle`s first choice to eat....he doesn't eat sushi (trying to convert him) and burgers aren't high on his list of food he enjoys.....but we do like this place a lot...….*


   

Burgers aren't high on his list of foods!!!!    My dream job would be to go around doing a food vlog of just burgers and fries      I could eat a hamburger once a day and NOT get sick of them!!!!!!  I love a good burger or sandwich.  It's just too bad that bread doesn't really agree with my tummy the last little while...and I do indulge in once in a while, I just feel sooo yucky after eating it.  

The daughter and I ate at Homecomin when we were in Florida.  We both loved it.  It was very good.  We had one night ( our arrival day ) to explore there, and we picked there to eat that night.  We were not disappointed.  I'm sure out of the three, you would enjoy any of the meals.


----------



## Tygerlilly

schumigirl said:


> Yep, food pictures will do that!!!
> 
> We love bar hopping......we had a mini bar crawl last Mardi Gras...….but the rain came on and parade was cancelled....so we couldn't finish it and we just headed back to the hotel......to the bar......lol...…
> 
> Fun way to spend an evening...….



I have to know now. In your opinion, which is the best bar for drinks/food?


----------



## micheleq

Joining! We’ll be at Universal right after you, 4/3-4/6, with my parents for their first time. 

Thanks for the summary of your Universal restaurant choices! I agree, we are staying at PBR and the food choices don’t thrill me as we’ve stayed there before. One night I might have my parents take the girls out and DH and I will go to The Palm or Orchids...

I’d recommend The Boathouse 100%. All four of us loved it and my DH grew up working in his uncles seafood restaurant just outside of Boston so he’s got insanely high standards for seafood! And like you, I do enjoy a good Chardonnay


----------



## EvilVillainess

schumigirl said:


> .I`m still keen on Homecomin' but hearing it`s not spicy enough for Andi is giving me doubt......I love spicy....very spicy,


Just to add to this, at Homecoming they put hot sauce on the table that you can add to just about everything. We put it on the chicken and it is delicious. Also last year we got a moonshine flight that came with a pickle shot which was pickle juice and hot sauce, so you can get your fix that way also.


----------



## schumigirl

Tygerlilly said:


> I have to know now. In your opinion, which is the best bar for drinks/food?



Oh where to begin...…..

Citywalk….Probably the best bar and snacks are in Margaritaville...…..Sean the barman is the best.....they are chatty and make you so welcome, and make heck of a good cocktails too!!! We love the shrimp appetiser and of course the Nachos is too big as a snack, but it hasn't stopped us from getting it and just eating what we want of it...….

NBC has a smaller bar but you can still sit and get snacks too...…

The little open area stands in Citywalk also serve nice cocktails......

IOA......The Backwater Bar to the side of Confisco Grill (one of our favourites) is excellent......James is a hoot behind the bar and they don't have a huge selection of cocktails, but they`re good and again, nice little snacks including a nachos....ideal snack size for two.....

Studios......for cocktails, Finnegans…..not somewhere we ever eat in, but the bar is a very social place....Jim, one of the barmen has worked there for years along with a few others......strong cocktails.....I`m not sure you can get snacks at the bar as we only ever go there during events when I think you have to have a table to eat, not at the bar...…

Chez Alcatraz is right beside Bruce.....Jaws picture opportunity......they have amazing snacks, small bar and they have tables.....it`s an outdoor place so very weather dependent.....

The open bar opposite Simpsons food court was our one disappointment......I got a rum daiquiri and couldn't taste a drop of alcohol in it......and we got a double as someone had told us their pours weren't the strongest......worst drink in the parks...…

Jake`s Bar in RPR is fabulous...….you can sit at the bar with drinks, snacks and food.....beautiful cocktails.....I would have said Orchids too has a bar you can sit at, but with the revamp it`ll be a lovely surprise to see what they do there...….

Bula Bar too......they have a bar, we never sit there as you can smoke there, but again, food and drinks......the Shipwrecked Nachos is amazing!!!! 

5 minutes away is Orlando Ale House......fabulous!!!!! 

That covers where we have enjoyed drinks and cocktails......with and without snacks at times...….​


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Burgers aren't high on his list of foods!!!!    My dream job would be to go around doing a food vlog of just burgers and fries      I could eat a hamburger once a day and NOT get sick of them!!!!!!  I love a good burger or sandwich.  It's just too bad that bread doesn't really agree with my tummy the last little while...and I do indulge in once in a while, I just feel sooo yucky after eating it.
> 
> The daughter and I ate at Homecomin when we were in Florida.  We both loved it.  It was very good.  We had one night ( our arrival day ) to explore there, and we picked there to eat that night.  We were not disappointed.  I'm sure out of the three, you would enjoy any of the meals.



lol.....he eats them, but not with a bun....and he doesn't like all the stuff that goes with it...mayo, ketchup or tomatoes are not his thing......I make them at home and he enjoys them but it`s not something he would choose eating out...….

Have you ever gone to Teak Neighborhood Grill? Five minutes from Universal and amazing!!!!! 

Homecomin' and Boathouse seem to be tying for top two...…..


----------



## schumigirl

micheleq said:


> Joining! We’ll be at Universal right after you, 4/3-4/6, with my parents for their first time.
> 
> Thanks for the summary of your Universal restaurant choices! I agree, we are staying at PBR and the food choices don’t thrill me as we’ve stayed there before. One night I might have my parents take the girls out and DH and I will go to The Palm or Orchids...
> 
> I’d recommend The Boathouse 100%. All four of us loved it and my DH grew up working in his uncles seafood restaurant just outside of Boston so he’s got insanely high standards for seafood! And like you, I do enjoy a good Chardonnay




*WELCOME* along micheleq…...so glad you joined in.....

Oh you would love The Palm.....it`s such a lovely all round experience, and food is good!!!! Not sure when Orchids will close for the refurb, that might keep till your next visit...….

It`s a shame about the food at PB, I`d love to say it thrills us, but it just doesn't...….so many other good choices around though...…

Oh I do remember you saying your parents were visiting with you in April!!!! That`ll be so exciting to see their reaction to everything......I hope they and you have a truly wonderful trip.....

Oh someone who grew up with Boston seafood...….now that's a recommendation I`ll take.....

Yep, West of Scotland seafood is wonderful, I grew up with that, and we in this area where we are now are famous for the best crabs ever.....spoilt for choice, so yes, although we do enjoy Red Lobster lol.....don't laugh.....we much prefer the freshest seafood possible......Big Fin Seafood is close by and we went with a friend ages ago from the hotel who knew the chef, the chef spoke to us once about where he goes to get the freshest he can......and then said ssshhhhh it`s a secret...….lol...….

And a good chardonnay is never to be ignored...….lol...…

Again, welcome along, hope you enjoy this one


----------



## schumigirl

EvilVillainess said:


> Just to add to this, at Homecoming they put hot sauce on the table that you can add to just about everything. We put it on the chicken and it is delicious. Also last year we got a moonshine flight that came with a pickle shot which was pickle juice and hot sauce, so you can get your fix that way also.




*WELCOME* EvilVillainess..…...glad you`re here....

Oh I am loving the sound of the hot sauce on the table...….that`ll draw me in straight away!!!! 

Now, never heard of a pickle shot???? And added hot sauce??? That really is a new one on me......I think that's something Tom would try…….he`s a big fan of pickle...... 

Now I`m wondering if we should get a cab and go at night instead of for lunch...…. 

Thanks for the recommendations.....always glad to hear them......and hope you enjoy the report too....


----------



## schumigirl

*So, our plans usually involve some kind of days away from Orlando, and only last year did we discover the beautiful and elegant St Augustine. *

*A few folks were surprised when we said we had never visited this city before then as we had been going for such a long time, and stayed a little longer on our trips. I agreed, I wasn't sure why we had never gone...….but once we had visited for the first time, we loved it. It was somewhere we could definitely spend a lot of time there. *

*We are thinking when we visit for a month In September we may go for an overnight and explore the ghost tours they have, and of course enjoy the vivid nightlife...….it is a fabulous place to spend a day though without an overnight stay. *

*It takes about two hours to drive there and it`s not the worst drive we`ve ever done......but once you hit the town itself it`s worth it. *














*One of the first images we saw was the Lightner Museum, formerly the famous Hotel Alcazar...….mainly hosting American Gilded Age antiquities.*

*We didn't go in to see the inside of it as I think it would take a longer time than we would want to spend inside to do it justice, but it does look interesting. And a very beautiful historic building. *

*I think I would have loved to have seen in in it`s former glory as the once exclusive hotel. Henry Flagler owned it, the famous industrialist who was responsible for the Florida East Coast Railway and much of the Atlantic coast of Florida. Another guy with a fascinating history of oil and involvement with the Rockefellers. *













*
Wandering around we came across a central park area between the museum and the little quaint shopping are known as St George Street.....this was a peaceful little place and we enjoyed spending some time looking at the little gun and a few other relics of their history strewn around...….and it had some good shade on a hot day!!! *













*
Cathedral Basilica of St Augustine is another treasure we didn't go into due to our time constraints.....but it`s such a beautiful building and like everything here, so well cared for. *













*St George Street is a beautiful and quaint little street in the historic district filled with unique little stores and restaurants that are so pretty, and the street itself is unencumbered by any traffic, not even bikes are allowed....which on a quiet day was lovely, but this street gets incredibly busy during peak seasons so I couldn't imagine how any would manage if they did......so it was joy to not be looking out for bikes as we strolled around...…*

*This is one of many little streets like this and you can buy the usual touristy items, but they do have rather exclusive stores that sell the downright unusual.....*













*There are plenty of restaurants and bars to choose from, here and further up.....we stopped in at Pizza Time as it had been recommended to us, and it was amazing pizza!!! We were glad we went...….our next visit we went to a seafood place and it was beautiful too. Although that was good pizza.....*

*But there are amazing choices to make, including Spanish and German options as well as traditional Floridian style food.....*













*I know we saw the Torture Museum on our first visit, and @Raeven went inside and got some pictures, it does look interesting and we do hope to pop in this next visit...….I love things like that!!!! Although I am a little squeamish at times...…..*












*And beautiful architecture everywhere...…..*












*
Some Americans say to us often, American history is nothing compared to British History......time wise, I guess not as America is much younger, but American History is fascinating and we learned so many things we never knew on our visit to here, not least they have the oldest school in America...….we didn't get to visit here either as they were closing for some reason, but it would have been a fun place to see. Well, as far as schools go...…..*













*
Heading down towards the waterfront are some amazing little businesses......small hotels, coffee shops, bars and strange little oddities that make brass and feather gifts and any other type of material you can think of......we were struck with how different this place was to how we imagined it was going to be...….*
























*The Waterfront and Fort area are lovely too. There are benches and it was so peaceful sitting looking out to sea, and seeing the tourist boats take folks around...…*

*We saw a show that involved muskets and dressing as officers in a bygone age...….it was quite interesting and kids would like it...…they show them how to fire and clean their guns..and promised a loud bang as they shot the rifles......unfortunately it was a bit of a damp squib for us as we were used to much bigger bangs in the industry we were once in...….but it was a fun little show and they did educate. And their enthusiasm was endearing. They can only put on this show if they have enough volunteers...…*













*You can see a lot without going in to the Fort itself...….we just enjoyed the sunshine here for a while and it was so tranquil...….I think we were lucky there weren't a lot of school trips that day though...….it can get ultra busy someone told us. *























*The other side of the beach area is beautiful too and amazing architecture all round the City...….*













*There are so many things to do here you wouldn't get bored......there is a distillery that I know Strong Water Bar sells their products...….one of the managers at the hotels told us if we ever want to go he`ll arrange for a personal tour of the distillery, which is a lovely idea...….we just never got around to doing it last two visits...…*

*Our second visit was marred by a torrential downpour and massive thunderstorm......so next visit we`ll hope for better weather again like the day we had here.*

*That`s St Augustine in a nutshell...….there is so much more to see than we did and I`m sure we`ll do a few of the same things again.....certainly wouldn't mind a slice of pizza again!!!! But, think we`ll try something different this time...….*

*There`s a Pirate and Treasure museum, a wax museum, Winery and chocolate factory for those inclined to enjoy chocolate...…..a Ripley`s Believe it or not a lighthouse.....and so much more.....I think you could spend a week here and never get bored. *

*This is a definite place for us to visit again......what day, I`m not sure.....we usually wake up and decide.....but if we do we`ll give some notice and hopefully meet up with @JaxDad......always nice to meet up with folks on the boards..……*




*More ideas for offsite visits coming right up...…….*


----------



## ckmiles

I have so much to catch up on-  This looks like a fabulous trip!  

I'll offer my unsolicited opinions on Disney Springs-  I have been  to all of the ones on your list and the BoatHouse was my favorite.  They have outdoor seating on the water, which is lovely, and the food in my humble opinion was really great.

Wolfgang Puck's is new and we had a great Meal in December- I would recommend that.

Also there is a new one opening Jaleo, it was supposed to open last month- Im not sure what the delay is.  But I really want to try it. In the off chance that you follow American Politics, the Chef that runs the restaurant is Chef Jose Andres.  He was the chef that was down in Puerto Rico preparing food after the hurricane, and also this past January when our government shut down, he opened his Washington DC restaurant offering free meals for government employees.  I enjoy Spanish Tapas so Im excited to try it (if it ever opens!)  

I could talk about food all day-  even if it makes me hungry...

Cant wait to hear more about your upcoming trip!


----------



## J'aime Paris

I need to plan longer vacations and see what else lies outside Orlando area...    St. Augustine and Mount Dora (both from your previous TRs)  look incredible!

In fact, our upcoming vacation is our first time we will venture outside the Disney or Universal bubble.  I guess that's progress, lol!


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> I have so much to catch up on-  This looks like a fabulous trip!
> 
> I'll offer my unsolicited opinions on Disney Springs-  I have been  to all of the ones on your list and the BoatHouse was my favorite.  They have outdoor seating on the water, which is lovely, and the food in my humble opinion was really great.
> 
> Wolfgang Puck's is new and we had a great Meal in December- I would recommend that.
> 
> Also there is a new one opening Jaleo, it was supposed to open last month- Im not sure what the delay is.  But I really want to try it. In the off chance that you follow American Politics, the Chef that runs the restaurant is Chef Jose Andres.  He was the chef that was down in Puerto Rico preparing food after the hurricane, and also this past January when our government shut down, he opened his Washington DC restaurant offering free meals for government employees.  I enjoy Spanish Tapas so Im excited to try it (if it ever opens!)
> 
> I could talk about food all day-  even if it makes me hungry...
> 
> Cant wait to hear more about your upcoming trip!




*WELCOME*   back to ckmiles......

So glad to see you back here again!!!

I’m glad to hear yoir opinions, they are very much welcome.......

I saw Jaleo, and it does look nice......I think we are torn between three now!!  Boathouse, Homecomin’ and the bar place..........decisions!!!

Again, lovely to see you here and hope you enjoy this one.........


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I need to plan longer vacations and see what else lies outside Orlando area...    St. Augustine and Mount Dora (both from your previous TRs)  look incredible!
> 
> In fact, our upcoming vacation is our first time we will venture outside the Disney or Universal bubble.  I guess that's progress, lol!



Lol......longer vacations are excellent!!! Can thoroughly recommend them!!

We love both those places, and plan to do both, although amount Dora may be just a short visit to stock up on the wonderful olive oil we buy from there.......it’s going to be a busy trip.

That’s definite progress.......absolutely........we’ll have you at St Augustine before you can blink.......


----------



## chicagoshannon

We went to St. Augustine for the first time last May.  We also enjoyed it, although only had time to explore the fort.  They have a great Jr. Ranger program.  We will go back at some point.


----------



## schumigirl

chicagoshannon said:


> We went to St. Augustine for the first time last May.  We also enjoyed it, although only had time to explore the fort.  They have a great Jr. Ranger program.  We will go back at some point.



The Fort did seem a fabulous place for kids to enjoy.....and there did seem an awful lot to do.....

I think you’d like St Augustine itself, very beautiful........and lots of good choices to eat......that’s us happy.....lol......hope you get back soon.......


----------



## JaxDad

schumigirl said:


> The Fort did seem a fabulous place for kids to enjoy.....and there did seem an awful lot to do.....
> 
> I think you’d like St Augustine itself, very beautiful........and lots of good choices to eat......that’s us happy.....lol......hope you get back soon.......


Hi @schumigirl! Thanks for the shout out earlier! I hope to see you guys in St. Augustine on your upcoming trip!

We actually did the Medieval Torture Museum and the co-located Micro Masterpieces Art Gallery on our last visit, just before Christmas. They were both pretty interesting. There is a small Cuban restaurant just downstairs from there that was very good. We always go to the Castillo, even if just to walk around the outside. We also went to the Alligator Farm, Ripley's, and the Fountain of Youth on this last visit. Good times!

You definitely need to plan another trip to St. Augustine during the Nights of Lights!


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> Hi @schumigirl! Thanks for the shout out earlier! I hope to see you guys in St. Augustine on your upcoming trip!
> 
> We actually did the Medieval Torture Museum and the co-located Micro Masterpieces Art Gallery on our last visit, just before Christmas. They were both pretty interesting. There is a small Cuban restaurant just downstairs from there that was very good. We always go to the Castillo, even if just to walk around the outside. We also went to the Alligator Farm, Ripley's, and the Fountain of Youth on this last visit. Good times!
> 
> You definitely need to plan another trip to St. Augustine during the Nights of Lights!





StrongWater Bar does a very nice cocktail called Fountain of Youth using St Augustine rum........I often wondered where the name came from.......

There really is so much to do there.........although one thing I’ll never be tempted by is an Alligator farm..... I absolutely loathe them!! Can’t even look at them on tv or pictures.........so that’s one thing I’ll never go see.......I quite fancy seeing the torture place though........

Oh that night of lights does sound beautiful........but with doing KSC again and it only being an 11 night trip, I doubt we’d find the time to travel to St Augustine as well........it’s a shame as I’d love to see it.........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> I quite fancy seeing the torture place though.......


----------



## pepperandchips

Marking my place so I don't miss another report! They're always so lovely. Like going on the trip with you, sometimes. I will come back to catch up and comment. Can't wait to see what you've got planned!


----------



## disneyAndi14

St. Augustine looks just lovely, it looks like a little town I could kick back and relax in!

The Haunted Mansion towels are in the store called Co-op, I believe, it is attached to Trend D and a few other neat little shops in the Market place area of DS.


----------



## iluvet58

schumigirl said:


> StrongWater Bar does a very nice cocktail called Fountain of Youth using St Augustine rum........I often wondered where the name came from.......
> 
> There really is so much to do there.........although one thing I’ll never be tempted by is an Alligator farm..... I absolutely loathe them!! Can’t even look at them on tv or pictures.........so that’s one thing I’ll never go see.......I quite fancy seeing the torture place though........
> 
> Oh that night of lights does sound beautiful........but with doing KSC again and it only being an 11 night trip, I doubt we’d find the time to travel to St Augustine as well........it’s a shame as I’d love to see it.........




I’m with you, Shumigirl,  I despise alligators,born and raised in Florida but can’t even look at them. 
If you ever decide to stay in St. Augustine check out the Marin house. They have a bed and breakfast on the bay that’s amazing. But they also have beach cottages nearby on Vilano Beach. We’ve stayed in most of them and they are incredible. 
Loving your TRs. I’ve binge read all of them multiple times.


----------



## schumigirl

[


----------



## schumigirl

pepperandchips said:


> Marking my place so I don't miss another report! They're always so lovely. Like going on the trip with you, sometimes. I will come back to catch up and comment. Can't wait to see what you've got planned!



*WELCOME* back to you too Melinda..…..

So lovely to see you here again...…..

Thank you so much, I`m always glad to hear that!!! 

I do hope you enjoy this one too, and absolutely look forward to your comments......


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> St. Augustine looks just lovely, it looks like a little town I could kick back and relax in!
> 
> The Haunted Mansion towels are in the store called Co-op, I believe, it is attached to Trend D and a few other neat little shops in the Market place area of DS.



Oh Thank you Caroline!!! 

I`ve had my eye on them since you posted the picture......however long ago that was. In 2007 we got Kyle a haunted mansion bath sheet.....and can you believe it`still in as perfect condition as the day we bought it......I don't think we have any other towels that we had back then......I`m a fiend for new towels every so often, but this one will outlast us all…….lol......and genuinely, not even a thread hanging off it.....that's good quality. 

I`ll go searching them out then...….


----------



## schumigirl

iluvet58 said:


> I’m with you, Shumigirl,  I despise alligators,born and raised in Florida but can’t even look at them.
> If you ever decide to stay in St. Augustine check out the Marin house. They have a bed and breakfast on the bay that’s amazing. But they also have beach cottages nearby on Vilano Beach. We’ve stayed in most of them and they are incredible.
> Loving your TRs. I’ve binge read all of them multiple times.



*WELCOME* along to iluvet58...…

Nice to have you here....and Welcome to the Dis...….

I`ll certainly check that one out, thank you.....we saw one or two when we were there that would be classed as quaint.....looked so good.

Oh yes, alligators give me the heebie jeebies……..as Shrek would say...…. horrible things...….glad it`s not just me!!!

Thank you, I`m happy to hear you enjoyed the other trip reports too......so, hope this one is fun too.....


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> lol.....Oh am I awful for wanting to see that





Not at all, by the way do you know the most modern form of torture these days?


----------



## pepperandchips

All caught up! That was dangerous looking at all your yummy food photos!!!



schumigirl said:


> although Tom says being the greatest wife is also an accomplishment  ......yes.....anyone who wants to leave now as it`s too schmaltzy can do of course...…..there is more...….lol...….I`m very lucky and never forget it


You better not leave off the schmaltz! I love it. Very romantic, I think 



schumigirl said:


> and of course some wish their kids would stop coming with them!!


This cracked me up! 




schumigirl said:


>


Oh my goodness! Look at how young Kyle was! You look just the same though! 




schumigirl said:


> So folks...…..you can see what a dilemma we have......one lunch only and three fabulous looking choices.....


I don’t know how you can choose between the three you’ve narrowed it down to! I will say though that if you happen to be at Disney Springs on a very nice weather day, I highly recommend the Boathouse bar out on the dock at the water. Even if you eat lunch somewhere else it seems worth it to give that dock bar at Boathouse a shot for a drink - we love sitting out on the lake and they have some really good cocktails and a great white sangria. Their hamburger at the Boathouse is absolutely fabulous - or to use a Carole term - lush! I think they use top quality beef in the burger and the fries are good too. There’s a very good spicy shrimp appetizer too - I think it’s called firecracker shrimp. 

 

Look at all the chili peppers! 

 

 

 

Burger always cooked exactly as we asked - perfect medium! Yum

 

Refreshing white sangria. 


You can’t go wrong at Homecoming or Morimoto either. Homecoming even has a house made hot sauce for your chicken! I love the fried green tomatoes there too.


----------



## Robo56

Yeah......laissez les bons temps rouler for sure Schumi. I’am here for your new trip report. In my favorite comfy chair with feet propped reading. 

Wow all the food pictures look amazing. I’am sure you will find a good choice for lunch at Downtown Disney. Tinks pictures of Morimoto’s restaurant food looks good.

What great pics of your family.

Your countdown for your trip is getting closer....you and Tom will have to get your bead catching arms in shape to catch plenty of beads.


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> View attachment 384075
> 
> Not at all, by the way do you know the most modern form of torture these days?



Well, for me it would be watching any type of soap opera or watching anything the Kardashians are in........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Well, for me it would be watching any type of soap opera or watching anything the Kardashians are in........





Lol......totally agree, not having your phone or electronic devices might be pretty bad, but you may have gotten me there.


----------



## schumigirl

pepperandchips said:


> All caught up! That was dangerous looking at all your yummy food photos!!!
> 
> 
> You better not leave off the schmaltz! I love it. Very romantic, I think
> 
> 
> This cracked me up!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness! Look at how young Kyle was! You look just the same though!
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know how you can choose between the three you’ve narrowed it down to! I will say though that if you happen to be at Disney Springs on a very nice weather day, I highly recommend the Boathouse bar out on the dock at the water. Even if you eat lunch somewhere else it seems worth it to give that dock bar at Boathouse a shot for a drink - we love sitting out on the lake and they have some really good cocktails and a great white sangria. Their hamburger at the Boathouse is absolutely fabulous - or to use a Carole term - lush! I think they use top quality beef in the burger and the fries are good too. There’s a very good spicy shrimp appetizer too - I think it’s called firecracker shrimp.
> 
> View attachment 384095
> 
> Look at all the chili peppers!
> 
> View attachment 384096
> 
> View attachment 384094
> 
> View attachment 384093
> 
> Burger always cooked exactly as we asked - perfect medium! Yum
> 
> View attachment 384097
> 
> Refreshing white sangria.
> 
> 
> You can’t go wrong at Homecoming or Morimoto either. Homecoming even has a house made hot sauce for your chicken! I love the fried green tomatoes there too.




Oh I love your pictures!!!! 

Those chilli peppers look fabulous, never mind the shrimp...….and the burger looks so good!!!! 

We really are torn with where to go and the hot sauce from Homecomin' is soooooo tempting.....although that's a good idea if we eat somewhere else then go and sit by the water and have a drink...….always  a nice plan!!!! 

Oh thank you for the compliment.....I`ll absolutely take it!!!! Yes, Kyle is so young looking there.....I look at him sometime and wonder where those years went......and since you insist on schmaltz......I`ll add in some schmaltz...….lol...….

Confession time......I`ve never tried a fried green tomato...…...


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Yeah......laissez les bons temps rouler for sure Schumi. I’am here for your new trip report. In my favorite comfy chair with feet propped reading.
> 
> Wow all the food pictures look amazing. I’am sure you will find a good choice for lunch at Downtown Disney. Tinks pictures of Morimoto’s restaurant food looks good.
> 
> What great pics of your family.
> 
> Your countdown for your trip is getting closer....you and Tom will have to get your bead catching arms in shape to catch plenty of beads.



WELCOME...…..Lovely to see you Robo…….

Oh That's one thing for sure, we have plenty of choices for lunch, it`s been some time since we were there, so it`ll definitely be a change of scenery for us...…

Thank you......I do love those early pics!!!!  Not long to go now.....we have beads and King Cake on our mind.....

Glad to have you along for this one too....enjoy that comfy chair......


----------



## schumigirl

[


----------



## cynditech

All caught up and counting down to your next vacay!!!

We've eaten at Morimoto three times now.  We all enjoy the peking duck and have ordered it each time.  The food has been great every time we've gone - but seriously the worst service, always.  We deal with it now, knowing to have super low expectations service wise there lol!

I thought of you this week - we just booked RPR for HHN this year!  We've now tried HRH and Portofino - and they weren't my fave.  So I'm excited to try RPR!!!


----------



## schumigirl

cynditech said:


> All caught up and counting down to your next vacay!!!
> 
> We've eaten at Morimoto three times now.  We all enjoy the peking duck and have ordered it each time.  The food has been great every time we've gone - but seriously the worst service, always.  We deal with it now, knowing to have super low expectations service wise there lol!
> 
> I thought of you this week - we just booked RPR for HHN this year!  We've now tried HRH and Portofino - and they weren't my fave.  So I'm excited to try RPR!!!



Yep, two weeks today we fly out...……

I`ve heard a couple people say service was slow there, but I agree sometimes if the food is that good and you know what to expect, it`s not the worst thing that can happen...….we adore Peking Duck...….

AMAZING news Cyndi!!!!!! 

I`m so happy you`re all booked up and ready for HHN...…..what are your dates? 

I hope you love RP......of course we are incredibly biased and love it......so genuinely hope you are happy there for your stay...…. 

I quite like PB to visit and the rooms we`ve seen were lovely, but never really had the desire to stay there, and HRH is my least favourite as it just feels very cold and not resort like to me......The Palm is the only reason we really visit...…

So excited for you...…..


----------



## schumigirl

*Although we are in Orlando for two weeks in both March and May, we do feel a little bit of a time constraint still, as there are so many places around we`d like to visit, versus enjoying park time and Mardi Gras...…*

*We genuinely enjoy spending time in the parks on all our trips, even though we know them like the back of our hands.....I gather some folks question how we can manage to do that in the Universal parks as we often hear you can do it in two days. Well, maybe they can, but we can wander around their, pop on rides, pop in for a drink or a coffee somewhere, do some more rides (Unlimited EP) and they we can decide to leave....or stay.....each to their own and I`d never criticize anyone for how they spend THEIR vacation time......it suits us and we honestly never get bored…….*

*But spending all our time in theme parks aren't all that we enjoy and frequently get out and about and enjoy some of the other things this beautiful State has to offer...…*

*As said earlier Gators aren't on our agenda ever, although two people have suggested this to me this week alone.....lol.....and they know me so well!!!! friends have enjoyed going to see them, but no.....not for us.*

*We have been to Cocoa Beach, Daytona Beach and Clearwater Beach with a few little other places in the early years...….and while they`re all lovely in their own way, we might go to Sarasota this trip...….*

*I say might, as we do have a few things definitely planned, and there will be days we`ll just want to stay close to home and chill out around the parks......there`ll be NO pool time as it still is only March!!!!! I`m not even going to take my costumes this trip......if Tom wants to take his, that's ok.*

*So, Sarasota...……*

*I don't really know much about it except there is a Yoders there...….thanks to Man v Food we heard about this place years ago...….and I`ve told many folks about it that have gone and loved it......and we`ve still never gone...…*

*https://www.yodersrestaurant.com/*








​















​
*Yes, food does seem to play a big part of our trips!!!!!*







​

*But, the food options in America are phenomenal!!!! So, we do like to take advantage while we`re there....and the main reason again, we`ll never be skinny!!!! BUt, it`s a heck of long way to drive just for pie...…Even for the best pies!!!!*






​

*
I think we need to look closer at what`s on offer other than food...…...*
​*Closer to home we were thinking of spending a morning and have lunch in the Old Town in Kissimmee.....although we have gone down that end and been to Celebration a few times, for some reason we`ve never actually gone into the town.*

*Being big car enthusiasts, we`re often asked why we don't go to the Kissimmee Classic Car Cruise...…*






​

*Friday nights have Classic American cars cruising and on Saturday nights it`s the Classics, I think all are from before 1974 or similar....…..the highlight of the night is at 8.30 when the cars line up and parade down the Main Street of the town.*


*For food, we have been recommended a few places......some names we recognise of course, but there are some places we haven't heard of and would like to give them a try...…*

*The 3 Sisters Speakeasy is one that intrigues us a lot...….food is allegedly fabulous and atmosphere is supposed to be a lot of fun...….*
















​*There are so many food options in this place alone......we wouldn't be stuck......sushi, to burgers, they have it all covered......again, it looks to be an amazing place to visit at night for a few drinks and a lovely dinner in a vibrant atmosphere...…..*
​*Nati`s Southern seafood boil is another place that looks amazing.....but seems very similar to Hot and Juicy Crawfish on restaurant row which is beautiful......of course we can never have enough seafood as we adore it...….so it may be a contender...…*






​








​*We prefer fresh seafood without batter or coating, apart from spices of course, and although we really enjoy things like coconut shrimp, we much prefer them to be naked as opposed to being covered in a batter or breaded. So, places like this are heavenly to us.*


*We also love BBQ and have enjoyed many meals at the wonderful 4Rivers in Winter Park and of course the original Bubbalous Bodacious BBQ near Universal...….we first went there many years ago and it has never disappointed...….both places have amazing food, but we had heard good things about Big John`s Rockin BBQ...…..*






​






​
​*
I saw a thread recently where some folks were horrified to think of eating off trays like this.....I believe somewhere in Disney may have started using them or were thinking of using them...….anyway, it`s not a horrific experience and it hasn't done us any damage...….sides always come separately and don't just get slopped on to your plate.…….*

*We love it!!!!!! *





















*I don't think you can spend a day in the Old Town, so this would just be a quick visit to see what`s there and have a lunch...…..*

*Usually we`d go on and spend some time in Celebration, but we`ve done that a couple of times now and there`s not really that much to do there, for us anyway...….you can hire bikes but that's far too healthy for us. *

*We like to wander round the lake and wander through the little stores, which are incredibly pretty.....and it is a lovely little town but, couple of hours tops....including lunch. Unless there is an event on or the wonderful show they put on at Christmas...…..snow in Florida looks amazing!!!! 

*


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

We love Bubbalou’s!!!!! The one you’re talking about and we stop at the one up in Altamonte Springs after every Daytona race on the way back!!! A nice tradition it has become!


----------



## cynditech

schumigirl said:


> Yep, two weeks today we fly out...……
> 
> I`ve heard a couple people say service was slow there, but I agree sometimes if the food is that good and you know what to expect, it`s not the worst thing that can happen...….we adore Peking Duck...….
> 
> AMAZING news Cyndi!!!!!!
> 
> I`m so happy you`re all booked up and ready for HHN...…..what are your dates?
> 
> I hope you love RP......of course we are incredibly biased and love it......so genuinely hope you are happy there for your stay...….
> 
> I quite like PB to visit and the rooms we`ve seen were lovely, but never really had the desire to stay there, and HRH is my least favourite as it just feels very cold and not resort like to me......The Palm is the only reason we really visit...…
> 
> So excited for you...…..




We will be at UNI from October 29 to November 4th.  We did these similar dates last year and really really enjoyed the trip.  Loved going to HHN on Halloween, and then the following days too.  Weather was great - not ever too hot - perfection!!!!


----------



## ckmiles

Your pics are all so lovely and tempting!  

I love looking at food pictures and menus (that Yoder's place looks amazing and I dont love pie!)  - I could waste an entire afternoon perusing menus, and food pics.....


----------



## macraven

_How would you ever decide on which food to select if you went to Yoder’s??

It all looks good and such a long menu_


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We love Bubbalou’s!!!!! The one you’re talking about and we stop at the one up in Altamonte Springs after every Daytona race on the way back!!! A nice tradition it has become!



It is an amazing place......and probably the cheapest meal ever........

We were just looking at Altamonte area as there’s a few nice parks around there.......we’ve just never gone there.


----------



## schumigirl

cynditech said:


> We will be at UNI from October 29 to November 4th.  We did these similar dates last year and really really enjoyed the trip.  Loved going to HHN on Halloween, and then the following days too.  Weather was great - not ever too hot - perfection!!!!



Fantastic.......I do remember now you went around that time........it’s perfect weather usually then.......

We did HHN once on Halloween itself, it wasn’t too busy which was nice.......lovely time to visit again.......


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> Your pics are all so lovely and tempting!
> 
> I love looking at food pictures and menus (that Yoder's place looks amazing and I dont love pie!)  - I could waste an entire afternoon perusing menus, and food pics.....



Thanks!!!!

Yes, we spend a lot of time looking at and studying menu’s........ too much time if truth be told! 

I’m not a huge fan of dessert or pies, but I do love apple or cherry........Tom is more a dessert fan....he will be torn on which ones to choose!!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _How would you ever decide on which food to select if you went to Yoder’s??
> 
> It all looks good and such a long menu_



That’s going to be a problem ........I have already chosen about 4 dishes.......and a couple more too.....lol......then there’s Tom........think he’s chose the other half.........

It is a good menu and have never heard one negative review from friends that have been......just need to make sure we don’t go on a Sunday.......


----------



## iluvet58

*So, Sarasota...……*

*I don't really know much about it except there is a Yoders there...….thanks to Man v Food we heard about this place years ago...….and I`ve told many folks about it that have gone and loved it......and we`ve still never gone...…

*

*
Yoders is nice. Pies are good and fried chicken good also.  St. Armand’s is a nice place for shopping and dining.  Very pretty.  Check out Ringling museum.  The Ringling house mansion is amazing. We love Sarasota.*


----------



## schumigirl

iluvet58 said:


> *So, Sarasota...……*
> 
> *I don't really know much about it except there is a Yoders there...….thanks to Man v Food we heard about this place years ago...….and I`ve told many folks about it that have gone and loved it......and we`ve still never gone...…
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Yoders is nice. Pies are good and fried chicken good also.  St. Armand’s is a nice place for shopping and dining.  Very pretty.  Check out Ringling museum.  The Ringling house mansion is amazing. We love Sarasota.*



The Ringling mansion and museum were one place we did look at going.......

Sarasota itself does look beautiful, but then so many places along the coast are stunning.........


----------



## iluvet58

Sarasota itself does look beautiful, but then so many places along the coast are stunning.......


That’s for sure.  Growing up I had aunts and uncles all over the gulf coast.  One aunt in mount Dora, I loved visiting her there.  Anna Maria island is nice, siesta key is beautiful. One of the most idillic places I’ve ever been is Boca Grande. We did not want to leave there.  Years ago my husband and I took off and drove the ocean road from north Florida to the keys.  Of course Kennedy space center was one of my husband’s favorites. We loved south beach in Miami, did not care too much for Key West but Isamarada was pretty. 
Sebastian Inlet is beautiful and the most beautiful town on The Atlantic coast we saw was a small town called Wabasso. It is stunning.  
If you ever make it to the panhandle , Tallahassee is nice. We go all the time for football/basketball games. We stay at Wakulla Springs Lodge. An amazing place. They have some of the best fresh seafood in the panhandle. 
Closer to home we adore St Augustine. We go all the time.  If you like it there, check out Fernindina Beach ,very nice also.  Jekyll Island is in South Georgia but it’s close to home. We stay in the lodge there and love it. So many great places to choose from.


----------



## schumigirl

iluvet58 said:


> Sarasota itself does look beautiful, but then so many places along the coast are stunning.......
> 
> 
> That’s for sure.  Growing up I had aunts and uncles all over the gulf coast.  One aunt in mount Dora, I loved visiting her there.  Anna Maria island is nice, siesta key is beautiful. One of the most idillic places I’ve ever been is Boca Grande. We did not want to leave there.  Years ago my husband and I took off and drove the ocean road from north Florida to the keys.  Of course Kennedy space center was one of my husband’s favorites. We loved south beach in Miami, did not care too much for Key West but Isamarada was pretty.
> Sebastian Inlet is beautiful and the most beautiful town on The Atlantic coast we saw was a small town called Wabasso. It is stunning.
> If you ever make it to the panhandle , Tallahassee is nice. We go all the time for football/basketball games. We stay at Wakulla Springs Lodge. An amazing place. They have some of the best fresh seafood in the panhandle.
> Closer to home we adore St Augustine. We go all the time.  If you like it there, check out Fernindina Beach ,very nice also.  Jekyll Island is in South Georgia but it’s close to home. We stay in the lodge there and love it. So many great places to choose from.



Don’t think we’ll go as far up as the panhandle, but we certainly have plenty to amuse us around where we go on our trips. 

Some nice places there.


----------



## schumigirl

*So, a little reminiscing of previous visits, and looking forward to our next trip is always nice to do...…..*


*One of our favourite parts of our trip, is the flight, but also the night before when we always stay at the Radisson Blu which is attached to Manchester airport itself through a skywalk...….*

*Although there are a lot of hotels classed as close to the airport, and they are, this is the only one attached where you don't need to go outside in the morning...…..several other hotels are visible and all offer shuttles to take you to the terminal in the morning..…..but the handiness of the Radisson Blu is ideal for us...…..especially when we depart in December!!!*

*We are often asked if we ever use a travel agent for our trips......short answer is no. Totally unnecessary today as everything you need is at your fingertips...….sometimes too easy as our trips last year showed!!!*

*We book flights first, although to be honest that's more out of habit than anything else as we can travel anytime now......our Orlando hotel is usually already taken care of, once flights are sorted, it`s airport hotel then rental car...….easy peasy…..I tell everyone who thinks of using a travel agent to come to America, don't......do it yourself and you can do absolutely everything yourself.*

*The other question folks ask is why we fly from Manchester......simple answer is....we like it.....no real difference in travel time to London airports, but having flown twice to NY from Heathrow, I like Manchester as it`s smaller and we just like it......we are creatures of habit.*

*The Radisson is a lovely hotel, yes, it`s probably more expensive than it should be, but for us it`s the perfect way to start our trip off...….*

*Especially once we have ordered our champagne or prosecco 


*
*

*​*

...….that's when our trip really begins...……*













*Most trips, but not for all, we book a room with Executive Lounge access......usually during the day it`s fairly quiet, you can sit and pass the afternoon away watching the airport still fairly active....despite most larger flights taking off early hours or later at night...….*

*Sometimes, it`s fully booked and usually when that happens, you don't really want to be there as it does get incredibly noisy.....we once couldn't get booked and found out a local football team had taken it over......it was raucous...…*

*But, it is lovely and we do enjoy it. We don't really book it if Kyle is with us as he`s not fussed on being up there...….and we usually prefer to eat in the restaurant downstairs which is very good......although last few years they have diminished the options and it is a more limited menu......but still nice. *
































*The rooms are spacious enough, always immaculately clean and although similar every year, we do enjoy our stay.....even if it is for only around 14 hours we can be in the room at times...…the beds are incredibly comfortable and spacious……*






















*In the mornings when we fly off, we come out of the hotel and either turn right for T1 when we with fly Thomas Cook or left for T2 flying with Virgin...….March trip is with Virgin Atlantic...…..*

*This picture isn't the best, but the skywalk at night is so pretty and we sometimes do wander along to either terminal, just for a wander.....both have a few little shops and coffee places this side of security...…*













*This trip we have opted to stay at Sapphire Falls...…..*

*Our second home from home...…*

*Although we had stayed exclusively at Royal Pacific from 2009, when we finally stayed here in 2017 we totally fell in love with it too...….*

*The design is beautiful.......it`s a bright, light and airy hotel with a fabulous atmosphere...…*























*We loved the unique central staircase first time we saw it...….along with the elevators, this takes you down to Amatista Cookhouse and also the exit door to the boats that will take you the short journey to the parks....some people say they get confused with having to come to the lobby to get to here, but it is a simple layout and really, you shouldn't get lost...…*























​*Strong Water Bar is one of our favourite bars in Orlando...….*​​*And there are a few contenders for that title!!!! *​​*But, Strong Water Tavern is the whole package...…..excellent food, mostly Tapas style from various regions, ideal size portions for sharing and experimenting with new dishes.....and we have endeavoured to try as many as we can...…..lol......we are getting through them...….*​​*We haven't touched the vegetarian dishes as we prefer to eat meat, but we have been reliably informed that there are a couple we may like....and one recommendation was from Chef Carlos himself...….so, we may have to take him at his word and give at least one a try. *​





















*Cocktails are fresh......probably some of the freshest I`ve ever tasted. They make their own juices fresh every day and having tasted some of them individually with no alcohol in them, they are exceptional......and we can say we have tried each and every cocktail.....can`t say the same about the many, many rums on offer of course.....there are hundreds and although Tom has tasted a fair few as he has enjoyed many rum flights, he`s nowhere near sampled even a small percentage. *

*Staff like everywhere onsite are outstanding...…..genuinely friendly and knowledgeable their advice on food and drink options is always interesting...…..I like how they never try to sell you the most expensive option or something you didn't ask for...….we had that at a few places, out with Orlando I have to say.*

*The manager Fernando has become someone we always look forward to seeing......his face lights up when he sees us and we have got to know him fairly well over the last few years......we are there a lot, so naturally we do get to know folks well…….not everyone looks at us and asks in shock...."you here again" lol...…such a nice man, well, I guess most folks we meet are always lovely......*

*We were once told by our very good friend we almost had residency at the resorts,  he was introducing us to someone at the time, one of the few folks we didn't know ......that did make us laugh...….*


*One of the prettiest area`s around the resort is the boat dock...…...especially at night, but even during daylight hours it is stunning. When the boat turns the corner and you see the water wheel area.....beautiful. *











































*Picture above and below are taken from the balcony of Strong Water...…..the views are beautiful at night too.....and sitting out having a drink is something we enjoy....as long as there`s no one smoking out there....it would be lovely if it was all non smoking.....especially as food is being served...….but, if it`s not like that it really is gorgeous and you can easily pass an evening taking in the atmosphere...….*













*We do like the pool area here too...….it`s shallow and has a central area you can walk through and look as if you are walking on water…….it has, like all the resort pools here, a good atmosphere…..*

*Plenty of sun loungers around all the areas...…..and it has the ever coveted slide. *

*The Drhum Club has some lovely food and some very nice oversized cocktails...….and some lovely normal sized ones too...……*









































*It`s lovely being able to stay between two resorts...….none of the other resorts appeal enough to stay......we found our home away from here at Sapphire and our other home resort RPR...…..we are comfortable here and always made to feel like returning family......schmaltzy but true. *

*We are down to 10 sleeps till our overnight at the Radisson.....and seeing these pictures again is really building up even more the excitement for our next trip. *

*This trip will be the first of four visits to Orlando  this year...….and the first of two visits to Sapphire...…..and we can`t wait for this first one...…


*


----------



## macraven

_So delighted with your awesome fabulous photos Schumi !

You haven’t left yet for your next trip and already I’m ready for another exciting trip report_


----------



## Tink2Day

10 more sleeps!
Can't wait to go to Orlando with you all


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _So delighted with your awesome fabulous photos Schumi !
> 
> You haven’t left yet for your next trip and already I’m ready for another exciting trip report_



Thanks mac........

We are getting to that “it’s almost here” excitement........once we are home from my nephews wedding this weekend we can really focus on last minute plans for the trip......

You know us......packing is almost a last minute thing except maybe pop a few things into the case.........just to say we’ve started......


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> 10 more sleeps!
> Can't wait to go to Orlando with you all



And now I’m up this morning..........it’s 9 more sleeps........

It’ll be lovely having you read along with us too.........

I keep getting confused as we usually leave on a Thursday and fly on a Friday.......but this time we leave Friday and fly on a Saturday! My brain gets mixed up with this .......lol......doesn’t take much!!!


----------



## jump00

Hi Carole- Enjoying your pre trip reports! Can’t wait for the airplane pics!!!!
Looks like Orlando has warmed up in the last two weeks!!!  Fingers crossed for amazing weather.

Brenda


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> Hi Carole- Enjoying your pre trip reports! Can’t wait for the airplane pics!!!!
> Looks like Orlando has warmed up in the last two weeks!!!  Fingers crossed for amazing weather.
> 
> Brenda



Hi Brenda.........

Lol.......I promise to take lots in the plane.......you can admonish me if I don’t lol.......although I usually just ask Tom as he is so much better at pictures than I am........

Yes, the weather is picking up nicely.......bright blue skies would be gorgeous.......heat would be fabulous!!! 

Getting excited!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Wow, so close for you!

PS gators get a bed rep lol


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Wow, so close for you!
> 
> PS gators get a bed rep lol



It really is so close!!!! 

Yes, they do get a bad rap ............cos they eat you!!! 

Them and snakes.........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> It really is so close!!!!
> 
> Yes, they do get a bad rap ............cos they eat you!!!
> 
> Them and snakes.........



Don’t think it’s legal in the US to ‘wear’ them anymore, but the faux items can be stylish.

Do hear they are good eatin’, wash ‘em down with some frog legs


----------



## iluvet58

schumigirl said:


> It really is so close!!!!
> 
> Yes, they do get a bad rap ............cos they eat you!!!
> 
> Them and snakes.........




OMG I hate snakes!  My cat was bit by a water moccasin and almost died before we got him to the doctor.  I was bit IN BED! By a brown recluse spider and 1/2 my face swelled up before I made it to the ER. And don’t get me started on frogs, yuk. Why do I live in Florida?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Don’t think it’s legal in the US to ‘wear’ them anymore, but the faux items can be stylish.
> 
> Do hear they are good eatin’, wash ‘em down with some frog legs



Ugh......first time I saw gator bites in a menu on 2007, I thought it was a joke.....had no clue folks actually ate it.......not for me.....ever!!! Bet it tastes like chicken...........

Yes, not sure it’s illegal here......but not for me.....not a snake/alligator design or any animal object.....fake or otherwise......


----------



## schumigirl

iluvet58 said:


> OMG I hate snakes!  My cat was bit by a water moccasin and almost died before we got him to the doctor.  I was bit IN BED! By a brown recluse spider and 1/2 my face swelled up before I made it to the ER. And don’t get me started on frogs, yuk. Why do I live in Florida?



Yep, detest things like that.......anything like that gives me the willies!!!! 

Ouch.......sounds nasty!!


----------



## Tygerlilly

iluvet58 said:


> OMG I hate snakes!  My cat was bit by a water moccasin and almost died before we got him to the doctor.  I was bit IN BED! By a brown recluse spider and 1/2 my face swelled up before I made it to the ER. And don’t get me started on frogs, yuk. Why do I live in Florida?



We have brown recluse spiders bad here in Oklahoma! And black widows. I'm constantly vacuuming and going around baseboards and shaking out shoes before we put them on during spring and summer. Ugh. I hate spiders.

Last year I smooshed one and literally 3 billion babies scattered. I screamed like a little girl and just started whacking the ground with a shoe like a mad person. My fiance laughed at me.


----------



## pepperandchips

schumigirl said:


> Ugh......first time I saw gator bites in a menu on 2007, I thought it was a joke.....had no clue folks actually ate it.......not for me.....ever!!! Bet it tastes like chicken...........



It does, but chewier! I had gator andouille sausage in New Orleans at a wedding a few weeks ago... not my thing


----------



## iluvet58

Tygerlilly said:


> We have brown recluse spiders bad here in Oklahoma! And black widows. I'm constantly vacuuming and going around baseboards and shaking out shoes before we put them on during spring and summer. Ugh. I hate spiders.
> 
> Last year I smooshed one and literally 3 billion babies scattered. I screamed like a little girl and just started whacking the ground with a shoe like a mad person. My fiance laughed at me.



Oh my, that’s horrible. Did you get them all Up?  Gives me nightmares just to think about it.


----------



## FoodieFriend

Hi Carole! Just thought I'd chime in on our personal Disney Springs (DTD to you) experiences. We've only tried Homecomin' & Morimoto Asia & love both of them. I know you were worried about the spice level for the fried chicken at Homecomin' but Chef Art has is own house made hot sauce available that you can add to your chicken to spice it up. I really enjoyed his food since we are huge fans of Southern style cooking. Our favorites from Morimoto Asia are the sticky ribs & peking duck. SO GOOD! We're early diners, so we're usually there before the crowd rolls in & we've had very good service. I can see how the servers can get overwhelmed as it is a HUGE space. We've never tried Jock Lindsey's or Boathouse, but have heard fairly good reviews on them as well.

I think you should stop at the Ganachery to bring home a treat for your Kyle since I've noticed he loves chocolate so much. Every treat we've brought home from that store has been a hit & while I know your not partial to chocolate from your reports, I think Kyle will enjoy it.


----------



## schumigirl

FoodieFriend said:


> Hi Carole! Just thought I'd chime in on our personal Disney Springs (DTD to you) experiences. We've only tried Homecomin' & Morimoto Asia & love both of them. I know you were worried about the spice level for the fried chicken at Homecomin' but Chef Art has is own house made hot sauce available that you can add to your chicken to spice it up. I really enjoyed his food since we are huge fans of Southern style cooking. Our favorites from Morimoto Asia are the sticky ribs & peking duck. SO GOOD! We're early diners, so we're usually there before the crowd rolls in & we've had very good service. I can see how the servers can get overwhelmed as it is a HUGE space. We've never tried Jock Lindsey's or Boathouse, but have heard fairly good reviews on them as well.
> 
> I think you should stop at the Ganachery to bring home a treat for your Kyle since I've noticed he loves chocolate so much. Every treat we've brought home from that store has been a hit & while I know your not partial to chocolate from your reports, I think Kyle will enjoy it.



Thank you for that........I love hearing folks experiences of places we haven’t gone yet, or for many years.....

I think Homecomin sounds perfect actually.......spicy hot sauce is always a winner with us  ......I think we can eliminate Morimoto as they apparently use MSG in some dishes and can’t guarantee it won’t be in any dish, so that’s an easy elimination as I have an allergy to that. But sticky ribs and Peking duck........lush!!!!

And thanks for the tip on the chocolate place......yes, I’m sure we would be able to get Kyle a few treats from there by the sounds of it.......I appreciate that thank you!!!!




Up in Scotland for my nephews wedding today......so excited about today!! He’s marrying a lovely girl and they make the most beautiful couple.........

Just getting ready now.......back home tomorrow night though, very quick visit.........


----------



## schumigirl

pepperandchips said:


> It does, but chewier! I had gator andouille sausage in New Orleans at a wedding a few weeks ago... not my thing



Lol......me neither.......I suppose if I didn’t know what it was, but the mere thought of it makes me ill.........

I’ll stick to chicken!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Tygerlilly said:


> We have brown recluse spiders bad here in Oklahoma! And black widows. I'm constantly vacuuming and going around baseboards and shaking out shoes before we put them on during spring and summer. Ugh. I hate spiders.
> 
> Last year I smooshed one and literally 3 billion babies scattered. I screamed like a little girl and just started whacking the ground with a shoe like a mad person. My fiance laughed at me.



Yep, not fond of spiders either!!! Guess I was never going into the reptile or arachnid industries........lol......

Oh my I’d have been screaming too!! That’s horrific.......


----------



## pepperandchips

It’s finally March! Only one more week until your trip!!! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## KathyM2

schumigirl said:


> And now I’m up this morning..........it’s 9 more sleeps........



Just finished up your last report and now you are leaving again!!


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> JOCK LINDSAYS HANGAR BAR


 My personal favorite hangout. I have “my spot” outside on the boat and “my” drink and have “wings” from here.  



schumigirl said:


> The Backwater Bar to the side of Confisco Grill (one of our favourites) is excellent......James is a hoot behind the bar and they don't have a huge selection of cocktails, but they`re good and again, nice little snacks including a nachos....ideal snack size for two.....


 love this place too!



schumigirl said:


> Chez Alcatraz is right beside Bruce.....Jaws picture opportunity......they have amazing snacks, small bar and they have tables.....it`s an outdoor place so very weather dependent...


 the strongest drink I had during HHN last year, whew it was a one drink night 
And what??! No Strongwater Tavern on this list



disneyAndi14 said:


> The Haunted Mansion towels are in the store called Co-op, I believe, it is attached to Trend D and a few other neat little shops in the Market place area of DS.


Love this shop! Lots of HM stuff!



schumigirl said:


> Strong Water Bar is one of our favourite bars in Orlando..


There it is!


Tygerlilly said:


> We have brown recluse spiders bad here in Oklahoma! And black widows. I'm constantly vacuuming and going around baseboards and shaking out shoes before we put them on during spring and summer. Ugh. I hate spiders.
> 
> Last year I smooshed one and literally 3 billion babies scattered. I screamed like a little girl and just started whacking the ground with a shoe like a mad person. My fiance laughed at me.


 you need backyard chickens! My girls eat everything! Even frogs -poor things- they pecked a snake a couple years ago until it gave up the frog it was trying to swallow, the hens then fought over the frog. Hmm haven’t seen the snake (common garden snake) in awhile. Hope he didn’t freeze this winter- keeps the mice and mole population down!

Sounds like a lovely trip Carole. Definitely get to Disney Springs but yeah- go early. It’s quite lovely now with lots of places to eat and shop. Loved Morimotos, we were going to do Boathouse or Homecomin last trip but neither really appealed to us in the moment. Don’t remember where we ended up that day...some where in LBV. We’ve done so many restaurants in DS over past two years yet have somehow never managed Boathouse or Homecomin yet lol.im hoping the “Citywalk 2.0” when Uni gets the the new park and hotels up and running is more expanded like Disney Springs.

And down to ?7 sleeps til overnight at airport?


----------



## Portofinogirl23

I have binge read all your trip reports over the last week.... is it wrong of me to be sad to have finished!
Thank you for taking the time to write your lovely reports. 
 I’m so excited for your upcoming trip.
P.S I love your husbands smile .


----------



## Tygerlilly

Monykalyn said:


> you need backyard chickens



I want some so bad but our HOA won't let us have them.   My forever home is going to be in the country and I'm going to have lots of chickens!



Carole, You're getting so close to your trip now!! How exciting! Enjoy the wedding!


----------



## keishashadow

Carole we’ve been shut out of Homecoming every time we spur of the moment stop by DTD.  Might be easier at lunch time.  Disney does accept their version of ADRs.  Some of the restuarants there are also on open table.  

Sans reservations, we usually wind up at the Polite Pig, a counter serve BBQ joint.  Several early evenings they have a musician outside.

I’d like to say we’ve avoided: planet hollywood, T-Rex and Rainforest sites there, but the kids clamored. Run away 

Other quick serves that we enjoy:  blaze pizza, deluxe burger & earl of sandwich (usually a zoo).


----------



## Tygerlilly

We ate at Splitsville when we went a couple years ago. They had such amazing sushi and DF loved his burger! Plus if you can also bowl.


----------



## schumigirl

pepperandchips said:


> It’s finally March! Only one more week until your trip!!! Woo hoo!!!



Yep....woke up March 1st and said wooo hooooo….we go this month!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> Just finished up your last report and now you are leaving again!!



lol...….shouldn't be too long till new one starts once we are home......I do plan to finish this one in a timely capacity!!!!! Hopefully.......


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> My personal favorite hangout. I have “my spot” outside on the boat and “my” drink and have “wings” from here.
> 
> love this place too!
> 
> the strongest drink I had during HHN last year, whew it was a one drink night
> And what??! No Strongwater Tavern on this list
> 
> 
> Love this shop! Lots of HM stuff!
> 
> 
> There it is!
> you need backyard chickens! My girls eat everything! Even frogs -poor things- they pecked a snake a couple years ago until it gave up the frog it was trying to swallow, the hens then fought over the frog. Hmm haven’t seen the snake (common garden snake) in awhile. Hope he didn’t freeze this winter- keeps the mice and mole population down!
> 
> Sounds like a lovely trip Carole. Definitely get to Disney Springs but yeah- go early. It’s quite lovely now with lots of places to eat and shop. Loved Morimotos, we were going to do Boathouse or Homecomin last trip but neither really appealed to us in the moment. Don’t remember where we ended up that day...some where in LBV. We’ve done so many restaurants in DS over past two years yet have somehow never managed Boathouse or Homecomin yet lol.im hoping the “Citywalk 2.0” when Uni gets the the new park and hotels up and running is more expanded like Disney Springs.
> 
> And down to ?7 sleeps til overnight at airport?



lol.....it wouldn't be trip without at least five visits to Strong Water Bar...….

Yes, there are many choices for decent cocktails......and Chez Alcatraz is one that never disappoints....and yep, very strong!!!! 

Have you had a cocktail from Finnegans? Now, I`m not a huge fan of the place for food, but drinks are fabulous...….

Yes, we thought we`d go for lunch rather than an evening as it should be quieter.....I think we`ll decide on the day where to eat....see what`s available really.....I`d be rubbish if I had to actually plan a trip really!!!! Heck it`s almost 2.30pm here and still haven't decided what we`re having for dinner tonight!!!! 

5 more sleeps now...….


----------



## schumigirl

Portofinogirl23 said:


> I have binge read all your trip reports over the last week.... is it wrong of me to be sad to have finished!
> Thank you for taking the time to write your lovely reports.
> I’m so excited for your upcoming trip.
> P.S I love your husbands smile .



*
WELCOME *along to Portofinogirl23...….

So glad you posted!!!! 

And I love you have read them all in short period of time.....that is impressive!!! I know I get a little sad when one finishes as I love the memories they all have......but I`m glad you enjoyed them...….

Yep, we are incredibly excited to get away next weekend...….will be glad to have you along for this one too.....and will pass on your lovely comments about Tom......he`ll like that too...….

Hope you enjoy this one when it starts properly...…..


----------



## schumigirl

Tygerlilly said:


> We ate at Splitsville when we went a couple years ago. They had such amazing sushi and DF loved his burger! Plus if you can also bowl.



Hadn`t heard of Splitsville…...but we don't bowl (how dull do we sound lol) but we always research a good burger and sushi!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Tygerlilly said:


> I want some so bad but our HOA won't let us have them.   My forever home is going to be in the country and I'm going to have lots of chickens!
> 
> 
> 
> Carole, You're getting so close to your trip now!! How exciting! Enjoy the wedding!



Thanks.....we had an absolute blast!! Beautiful day and we were so happy to be there...…..


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Carole we’ve been shut out of Homecoming every time we spur of the moment stop by DTD.  Might be easier at lunch time.  Disney does accept their version of ADRs.  Some of the restuarants there are also on open table.
> 
> Sans reservations, we usually wind up at the Polite Pig, a counter serve BBQ joint.  Several early evenings they have a musician outside.
> 
> I’d like to say we’ve avoided: planet hollywood, T-Rex and Rainforest sites there, but the kids clamored. Run away
> 
> Other quick serves that we enjoy:  blaze pizza, deluxe burger & earl of sandwich (usually a zoo).



Yes, we hope lunchtime will be much easier to eat where we want to...….I will take your previous advice on the parking garage too!!! 

If we do end up counter service Polite Pig is one I`d heard about too.....

Oh goodness yes, Rainforest, T Rex and Planet Hollywood are ones I`d rather starve than eat in......we did Planet Hollywood once before......heck it made the Hard Rock Café seem quiet as the grave!!!! Too many noisy screaming kids...…and I know everyone loves EOS...….not for me.....I don't get the hype. 

So many good choices though...….oh forgot about Blaze Pizza......heard about that one too......


----------



## SpecEdismyLife

Looking forward to this report! Currently making my way through your others since this September we are doing a short trip without the kids to try out Universal!


----------



## schumigirl

SpecEdismyLife said:


> Looking forward to this report! Currently making my way through your others since this September we are doing a short trip without the kids to try out Universal!




*WELCOME* along SpecEdismyLife……….

How lovely......a child free trip!!!! I hope you love Universal and it becomes a regular place for you to visit.....September is a fabulous time to visit...….dare I ask if you`ll be enjoying HHN since it`s that time of year ......I know it`s not for everyone, but wow is it a lot of fun!!!! 

And hope you enjoy the trip reports a lot......there are one or two of them...lol.....and this one too, I`m so glad you posted and look forward to more comments along the way...…..


----------



## SpecEdismyLife

schumigirl said:


> *WELCOME* along SpecEdismyLife……….
> 
> How lovely......a child free trip!!!! I hope you love Universal and it becomes a regular place for you to visit.....September is a fabulous time to visit...….dare I ask if you`ll be enjoying HHN since it`s that time of year ......I know it`s not for everyone, but wow is it a lot of fun!!!!
> 
> And hope you enjoy the trip reports a lot......there are one or two of them...lol.....and this one too, I`m so glad you posted and look forward to more comments along the way...…..



Hello! I'm enjoying your report from Last Sept/Oct immensely! We weren't planning on going to HHN but your report is making me rethink it!! I think we might do it! Thank you!


----------



## schumigirl

SpecEdismyLife said:


> Hello! I'm enjoying your report from Last Sept/Oct immensely! We weren't planning on going to HHN but your report is making me rethink it!! I think we might do it! Thank you!



YAY!!!!

Another convert........it really is an amazing event.......so much fun!!! With it being a no kids trip, this would be an ideal fun evening without them.......although it is addictive!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> although it is addictive!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


>



Absolutely........

I remember our first HHN in 2007, it was Jack’s Carnival of Carnage........one visit and we were hooked!!! Amazing event and some of our best nights in September and October have involved HHN!!!


----------



## schumigirl

*2 MORE SLEEPS TILL WE LEAVE*​

*So, we are down to those final sleeps till we leave for our overnight at the airport...….*​
*That is always something we so look forward to as it is an integral part of our trip, the overnight at the airport hotel......once we are at the Radisson, our trip has begun......although last September our trip kind of began on the train on the way over .....but there`s usually wine or sparkly involved to let us know trip has started...…..*

*It`s always a relaxing time and I usually send a picture of Tom and I supping some fizz to a few folks to also say....yep trip has begun……*

*We both love flying.....I did used to be a little wary of it, my very first flight was hilarious, not for me, but everyone watching found it funny apparently...........but now I love it and I`m one of the few folks I know who doesn't mind turbulence and can actually sleep through it......I genuinely marvel at the take off though.....I still live in awe of how those majestic beasts that are Jumbo Jets ever get off the ground!!! I understand the engineering side of it and can explain it to folks.....but to see it......never fails to impress me every time...…*


*Not to say a few things don't go through our curious little minds before we fly...….*​









*This kid wouldn't last one minute doing this...……*










*And of course the ever famous "get off the plane" scene that we joke about every time...*













​
*We did have a giggle to ourselves once when we heard a woman laughingly say to her husband as we boarded the plane she hoped they`d checked the phalange...…..once a Friends fan......always a Friends fan...….*

*The flight is usually around 8.5 to 9 hours long......and of course the hours before we actually take off, so it does make it a long day..….we can very rarely sleep well the night before (who does) so to say we are shattered when we arrive is an understatement....but something kicks in and we manage somehow.....*

*The flight usually passes not too bad......by the time we watch a movie or two, get fed twice along with drinks and snacks, then a snooze hopefully...... before we know it we`re almost there......once we have our suitcases.....we`re almost home...….*

*I usually pack the morning we leave, I`m not much of an advance packer...….but will be a little busy tomorrow and the car service is picking us up at 9am. Should take around four and half hours now to get to the airport. I always estimate from where we used to live......doh moment!!!! *

*We have one plan for a dis-meet so far.....we have arranged to meet the lovely J`aime Paris for some food and drinks in Sapphire Falls......we do love meeting up with folks and have met many friends over the years by meeting folks from here and other sites too. I do have one real life friend who thinks it`s all a bit odd meeting folks from online message boards......her words always ring in my brain at times...….but, haven't met a weird person yet....of course maybe some think we`re the weird ones!!! *







​


*But, it`s always been a fun atmosphere whenever we meet folks...…..*​














​*And of course the best bit about meeting strangers from the internet, is they always become friends...….*


*Thankfully this has NEVER happened with anyone we`ve met...…….*​







​
*We have seen the Orlando forecast and although yesterday and today didn't look too warm, looks like it`ll be glorious by the time we arrive.......that's what we like to hear......we love the heat and sunshine, although we are prepared for any kind of weather as it is early in the season...….but 14 days of wall to wall sunshine and lots of heat will be perfect if that could be arranged we`d be eternally grateful...….*

*Not sure how many times I`ll pop on while we`re away...….we still have all day tomorrow to get organised of course......but I do tend to have a mooch on the Dis at some point while we`re in Orlando as we do like some down time to chill out while we`re there...*

*Thank you for all your lovely comments so far...….I appreciate each and every one of them......and look forward to documenting this trip again when we get home,  in the hope some folks enjoy it....*

*So for now*
​


​

​


----------



## J'aime Paris

Looking forward to our meet up Carole!
If you love Friends and Seinfeld, we will get along great!!!    (Love the Phalange reference)


----------



## vinmar4

Hello Schumigirl,
I just found this report, we are going to stay at Sapphire Falls for the first time on March 9th! 
then we are going to HRH the following night for the express passes. I wanted to thank you for all the wonderful information that you post!
now we are going to have to go to Strong water bar for sure! and some other places as well to try some drinks and appetizers ( we also like to go to bars and try drinks and different foods)
We are flying out of DFW TX. We are going to have more time to try to do different things during this trip, since we are not doing the Disney Parks( still hurts even to say it), but we are going back for Christmas with extended family, to celebrate my mom's 80th birthday ! so we won't buy new AP s until later on.Its going to be my DH, DS (22y/o) and my 16 y/o DD.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I was going to comment on the weather being cold. Good to see it will be nice and warm by the time you arrive!  We will be there in May and hoping for beautiful weather with minimal rain.  We had too much rain and cold in Feb when we were down.  Also, last May rained a ton too.  *fingers crossed*


----------



## Cara

I'm here! 

Just in time! We're getting ready to leave for a three-week trip to Israel, but I will look forward to reading about your report from sunny Orlando! Have a fabulous time!


----------



## pepperandchips

schumigirl said:


> of course maybe some think we`re the weird ones!!!


We weirdos have to stick together!!!

Have a wonderful and safe time traveling! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## evre13

Have a safe trip over - can't wait to hear all about the trip!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Looking forward to our meet up Carole!
> If you love Friends and Seinfeld, we will get along great!!!    (Love the Phalange reference)



lol......I adore Friends......but will let you into a little secret...….ssssh…….don't tell anyone......

I`ve never seen an episode of Seinfeld. 

Yep, looking forward to it too...….


----------



## schumigirl

vinmar4 said:


> Hello Schumigirl,
> I just found this report, we are going to stay at Sapphire Falls for the first time on March 9th!
> then we are going to HRH the following night for the express passes. I wanted to thank you for all the wonderful information that you post!
> now we are going to have to go to Strong water bar for sure! and some other places as well to try some drinks and appetizers ( we also like to go to bars and try drinks and different foods)
> We are flying out of DFW TX. We are going to have more time to try to do different things during this trip, since we are not doing the Disney Parks( still hurts even to say it), but we are going back for Christmas with extended family, to celebrate my mom's 80th birthday ! so we won't buy new AP s until later on.Its going to be my DH, DS (22y/o) and my 16 y/o DD.




*WELCOME *along to vinmar4 

Lovely to see you here.......

How nice you`ll be at Sapphire and then HRH......best of both worlds for sure...….I do hope you love Sapphire Falls......we were surprised just how much we liked it when we first saw it...….not sure why I wasn't sure, but we do love it as much as RPR...….

Strong Water is fabulous!!!! I know we`ll have one or two visits during our stay there...…

So, no Disney this time, but you do have another trip in December to visit there......and how lovely to celebrate your mum`s 80th there!!! That`ll be a wonderful trip I`m sure...…..

I`m sure you`ll find plenty to fill your time on this trip......and I`m so glad you found some info helpful.....hope you enjoy this one too and if you see us, give us a big hello......


----------



## schumigirl

chicagoshannon said:


> I was going to comment on the weather being cold. Good to see it will be nice and warm by the time you arrive!  We will be there in May and hoping for beautiful weather with minimal rain.  We had too much rain and cold in Feb when we were down.  Also, last May rained a ton too.  *fingers crossed*



Oh my goodness, last May had a lot of rain when we were there too......we survived, but a little less rain this May would be nice...…

Yes, fingers crossed...….looking forward to some nice heat this weekend...….


----------



## schumigirl

pepperandchips said:


> We weirdos have to stick together!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful and safe time traveling! Woo hoo!!!



lol...….I guess weirdos are the best!!!!! 

Thanks so much......yep, a big woo hoo from us too...….


----------



## schumigirl

evre13 said:


> Have a safe trip over - can't wait to hear all about the trip!



*WELCOME *along to evre13...……

So nice to see you here too...….

Hope you enjoy reading along with this one......look forward to reading your comments along the way....

Thank you.....looking forward to this journey and trip a lot...…..


----------



## schumigirl

Cara said:


> I'm here!
> 
> Just in time! We're getting ready to leave for a three-week trip to Israel, but I will look forward to reading about your report from sunny Orlando! Have a fabulous time!



YAY...…..a very warm *WELCOME* Cara.……

Wondered where you were...…..

So glad you`re here...….and what a trip you`re setting off on!!!!! 

3 weeks in Israel....wow...…..oh you have to let us know some of the stuff you`ll be doing.....I only know a few folks who have gone there.....I know very little about it, apart from it has some very beautiful areas.....I hope you have a wonderful trip too…….and hope to hear about it!!! 

And thank you....we`ll do our best...…..


----------



## vinmar4

schumigirl said:


> *WELCOME *along to vinmar4
> 
> Lovely to see you here.......
> 
> How nice you`ll be at Sapphire and then HRH......best of both worlds for sure...….I do hope you love Sapphire Falls......we were surprised just how much we liked it when we first saw it...….not sure why I wasn't sure, but we do love it as much as RPR...….
> 
> Strong Water is fabulous!!!! I know we`ll have one or two visits during our stay there...…
> 
> So, no Disney this time, but you do have another trip in December to visit there......and how lovely to celebrate your mum`s 80th there!!! That`ll be a wonderful trip I`m sure...…..
> 
> I`m sure you`ll find plenty to fill your time on this trip......and I`m so glad you found some info helpful.....hope you enjoy this one too and if you see us, give us a big hello......



We sure will !
have great time !


----------



## schumigirl

vinmar4 said:


> We sure will !
> have great time !





You too...….


----------



## Owlpost23

My goodnes,Carole! I saw this report,saw it was 12 pages already,and thought,"I've missed it!".So glad that's not true-have a great trip and I look forward to reading your about your trip when you get back!


----------



## schumigirl

Owlpost23 said:


> My goodnes,Carole! I saw this report,saw it was 12 pages already,and thought,"I've missed it!".So glad that's not true-have a great trip and I look forward to reading your about your trip when you get back!



*WELCOME* back to you too Owlpost.…….

Yes, you made it...…. So glad to see you here too...…

Oh, nope haven't left yet......lol.....it will start properly when I get back.....but again, as May trip is so close, I wanted to get a head start too......and helps build my excitement just a little bit more.....

Look forward to seeing you and reading your thoughts and comments when we get back and start this one properly...….

Hope you enjoy it...…..


----------



## Owlpost23

schumigirl said:


> *WELCOME* back to you too Owlpost.…….
> 
> Yes, you made it...…. So glad to see you here too...…
> 
> Oh, nope haven't left yet......lol.....it will start properly when I get back.....but again, as May trip is so close, I wanted to get a head start too......and helps build my excitement just a little bit more.....
> 
> Look forward to seeing you and reading your thoughts and comments when we get back and start this one properly...….
> 
> Hope you enjoy it...…..


I always do!


----------



## angryduck71

schumigirl said:


> *.we do love meeting up with folks and have met many friends over the years by meeting folks from here and other sites too. I do have one real life friend who thinks it`s all a bit odd meeting folks from online message boards......her words always ring in my brain at times...….but, haven't met a weird person yet....of course maybe some think we`re the weird ones!!! *


  OH boy.... wait until we meet!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Have a great trip!!!  I just had to peek at the weather in Orlando...and it looks like you are going to have some lovely sun and heat!!!!  Enjoy


----------



## schumigirl

Owlpost23 said:


> I always do!


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> OH boy.... wait until we meet!!!



Lol.....oh my goodness.....can you imagine!!!!

That will be so much fun.......not sure who’s more excited for that.....Tom or me.......

Catch up soon......


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Have a great trip!!!  I just had to peek at the weather in Orlando...and it looks like you are going to have some lovely sun and heat!!!!  Enjoy



Thanks so much  .....yes, the weather looks to be incredible for March........but won’t expect that every day......although it would be nice!!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Have a fantastic trip!  Looking forward to  your report when you return.


----------



## Raeven

Have a great trip!


----------



## schumigirl

chicagoshannon said:


> Have a fantastic trip!  Looking forward to  your report when you return.



Thanks so much........

Will get on it as soon as we are over the dreaded jet lag........


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> Have a great trip!



Thanks Raeven........

We’ll do our best........


----------



## Minniedoc

Have fun and looking forward to reliving it with you when you get home (well, UK home)


----------



## awalker1015

I’ve enjoyed reading along.  We leave tomorrow for Sapphire Falls. Our first Universal trip!


----------



## KathyM2

schumigirl said:


> I do have one real life friend who thinks it`s all a bit odd meeting folks from online message boards......her words always ring in my brain at times...….but, haven't met a weird person yet....of course maybe some think we`re the weird ones!!!



I think many of us have had IRL friends say things like this. I guess it's kind of like internet dating for friends lol. A lot of people do that right? So we know we have common interests and then we meet in person...what's so weird about that?

I hope you are having an amazing trip and I look forward to hearing about it!


----------



## schumigirl

Minniedoc said:


> Have fun and looking forward to reliving it with you when you get home (well, UK home)



Thank you so much!!

Yes, we certainly feel we’re home now.......between here and RP we just can choose which is our favourite......I guess you can have two favourites after all........


----------



## schumigirl

awalker1015 said:


> I’ve enjoyed reading along.  We leave tomorrow for Sapphire Falls. Our first Universal trip!




*WELCOME *along to awalker1015.........

Thanks for joining in.........

How exciting.......well, I hope you love Sapphire and Universal too.......I’d love to be able to go back and do it all again for the first time......especially the Potter stuff......

Have a great trip and if you see us sitting around, give us a wave and a hello.......would be nice to say hello......have fun.......


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> I think many of us have had IRL friends say things like this. I guess it's kind of like internet dating for friends lol. A lot of people do that right? So we know we have common interests and then we meet in person...what's so weird about that?
> 
> I hope you are having an amazing trip and I look forward to hearing about it!



Lol.......I never thought about it like that......now Internet dating would scare me.......but then I’m old...... well, oldish........but yes, meeting folks from on here has always been fun and turned out alright...........yep, nothing weird there at all............but I do sometimes see folks faces when I do say oh I met him/her/them through an internet site...... it’s funny......

Thank you it’s been amazing so far and we’be just barely arrrived in Orlando..........


----------



## disneyAndi14

Have an awesome trip!! Andi always thinks it is a bit weird when I say we are meeting someone from the Dis Board

I think it is wonderful!

Here is to beautiful weather and a fun, relaxing time!


----------



## OOMHS

Thank you so much for all of the lovely TR's. I've read many over the years but never really commented. We used to live in Florida and go to Universal all the time but we moved to Colorado 16 years ago and only make it annually now. We'll just be doing a long weekend this trip (March 14-18) but I'll wave if we see you (we will be at RP as well)!  Usually it's just me and my daughter as my husband isn't a big theme park guy, but this trip will be the three of us plus my adult nieces who are around the same age as my daughter (all mid-20's). I used to take all 3 of the girls to the park when they were kids but this will be the first time with them in 15+ years so I'm really excited because they've never seen so much of it, including WWoHP! To me, there's nothing more fun than introducing people to the stuff I love at the parks!  I'm so happy to have your TR to help build my excitement this week until we get there on Thursday!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Have an awesome trip!! Andi always thinks it is a bit weird when I say we are meeting someone from the Dis Board
> 
> I think it is wonderful!
> 
> Here is to beautiful weather and a fun, relaxing time!



Thank you Caroline........

Yes, I can see how some folks would think it odd.......and that’s ok i guess........yes, it is rather lovely.

Weather is hot so far, yesterday was got up to 83F.......kept reminding myself it’s only March and Kyle had some snow on  Friday and Saturday!! We left at the right time.........


----------



## schumigirl

OOMHS said:


> Thank you so much for all of the lovely TR's. I've read many over the years but never really commented. We used to live in Florida and go to Universal all the time but we moved to Colorado 16 years ago and only make it annually now. We'll just be doing a long weekend this trip (March 14-18) but I'll wave if we see you (we will be at RP as well)!  Usually it's just me and my daughter as my husband isn't a big theme park guy, but this trip will be the three of us plus my adult nieces who are around the same age as my daughter (all mid-20's). I used to take all 3 of the girls to the park when they were kids but this will be the first time with them in 15+ years so I'm really excited because they've never seen so much of it, including WWoHP! To me, there's nothing more fun than introducing people to the stuff I love at the parks!  I'm so happy to have your TR to help build my excitement this week until we get there on Thursday!





And a very warm  *WELCOME*  to OOMHS........

Lovely to see you here........

Thank you, you are so welcome......I am delighted to read you have enjoyed them! 

Oh that is quite a difference to travel isn’t it...........but what a fabulous trip you have planned.......and to go back after so long, with all the new additions will be amazing I’m sure.......and I do agree, showing someone that place for the first time is just fantastic. Your daughters and nieces will love it all!! Having EP will be so good too, you’ll cover so much more with your time and not feel like it’s a commando trip.......

I’m sure you’ll have a wonderful time at RP too........we are back and forth to RP from Sapphire all the time, we were over last night for a couple of hours in the lounge and it just feels like home there, we love it.........

Yes, please say hello if you see us, but do have a fabulous trip and please come back and tell us how it was......and thank you again for the lovely comments........I really do appreciate it.......


----------



## jocelyn6

Hi Carole,
I am joining along....seems I am a bit late to the party...the beauty of Hawaii kept me off the computer for a few days! Now - time to get my fill of Universal while reading your trip report! Hoping this trip will be amazing for both of you.


----------



## schumigirl

jocelyn6 said:


> Hi Carole,
> I am joining along....seems I am a bit late to the party...the beauty of Hawaii kept me off the computer for a few days! Now - time to get my fill of Universal while reading your trip report! Hoping this trip will be amazing for both of you.



*WELCOME*  jocelyn6.......lovely to see you here.......

Wow Hawaii........hope you had a fantastic time there.....I’m sure you did though.......

We are having a lovely time so far........Sapphire is beautiful and have been over at RP a few times too......best of both worlds.......

Hope you enjoy this one too........


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> We are having a lovely time so far.



How's the weather for you this trip?


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> How's the weather for you this trip?



It’s been lovely.......almost too hot on Monday!! We had 86f but it felt warmer at times. 

Yesterday was a little cooler with temps of 76 and last night for Mardi Gras we both had light hoodies on, but you wouldn’t say it was cold for sure. 

Today has to be a high of 80 and next two days really hot, then to cool down into the 70’s........but warmer than home and we keep reminding ourselves it’s only March! 

Lovely time to come weather wise.........

Hope you’re doing good........


----------



## tammy

Have a great trip.  Can't wait to hear all about it when you get back!


----------



## keishashadow

Hope the weather holds out nice throughout your visit!  

Any construction activity in the RP lobby yet?


----------



## burly

I'm here!!!!!!!!!!!! late but not too late! Cannot wait for the official Trippie to start!


----------



## schumigirl

tammy said:


> Have a great trip.  Can't wait to hear all about it when you get back!



Thanks tammy........been good so far...... not done a great deal and we seem to be taking everything easy......but so relaxing!!

Hope you’re doing ok too.......


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hope the weather holds out nice throughout your visit!
> 
> Any construction activity in the RP lobby yet?



Been gorgeous so far......but think next week will cool down slightly.....that’s where we’ll have a day at the beach or St Augustine.......a little bit cooler will be nice on a day like that.....

No construction yet.......will be sometime after this week is over........few behind the scenes changes being made already but nothing so far that will disrupt guests.......

Although seeing the changes they’ve made in IOA to the JP visitors centre......... Looking over the lagoon is a bit of a shocker! Seeing everything rippped out.......wow!! This coaster sounds a whopper from all we’ve spoken too!!!


----------



## schumigirl

burly said:


> I'm here!!!!!!!!!!!! late but not too late! Cannot wait for the official Trippie to start!




A very warm  *WELCOME*  to you burly..........

Never too late to see you here.......

Not much going on right now but soon as I get back hopefully will start straight away......jet lag allowing of course....... I need to get a wiggle on as May trip will be just around the corner........

Nice to have you join in, and hope you enjoy this one too........


----------



## angryduck71

Davy's best friend was at KSC this past week.  Thought of you!  I need to show Davy pics from him -- Davy comes back from Canada today -- missed him terribly!  Anyway, he is kind of meh about going and I'm shocked by this.  Hopefully showing him pics will change his mind!  Hope you're having a FABULOUS trip!


----------



## keishashadow

I’m thinking we need a daily Mardi Gras bead count!  

Make sure to take some pics of the lagoon to share please.


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> Davy's best friend was at KSC this past week.  Thought of you!  I need to show Davy pics from him -- Davy comes back from Canada today -- missed him terribly!  Anyway, he is kind of meh about going and I'm shocked by this.  Hopefully showing him pics will change his mind!  Hope you're having a FABULOUS trip!



Oh you’ll b so glad to have your boy home!! Hope he had a great trip though........

Not keen to go to KSC??? No!!! He’ll love it........wonder if he’s just having an off day..........as even I know that doesn’t sound like Davy! 

Yes, thanks Alice....loving every second........and I only had the say smile for Alice once........ so far!!  

Enjoy having your boy home..........I know you will though.......catch up soon


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I’m thinking we need a daily Mardi Gras bead count!
> 
> Make sure to take some pics of the lagoon to share please.



Lol........well over 2 nights I have only around 60 or 70........I did give some away to two little girls on the boat coming back home as they only had one or two each.......you’d think I’d given them a million dollars....

First night we were stood by 4 ladies who were sisters and cousins from Chicago area....they were brilliant and so much fun......last night I was by a woman who was annoyed I got more beads than her.......heard her complain to her husband/boyfriend I was catching them all...... she was genuinely annoyed........oh dear! I won’t be taking them home though.........

Yes, I have loads of the lagoon but unfortunately can’t upload them till I get home as we don’t have the laptop with us only iPads.........but, it’s quite the sight to see.......


----------



## elfling8

Hello!  I've been lurking about the posts so far, enjoying the food pictures especially.  We are going Apr 17-21, first trip for DD16 and DS14 staying at RPH.  DH and I went about 10 years ago for a honeymoon trip and stayed at HRH club level.  Wishing we could splurge for it this time but we already went over budget for the hotel so we could get EP LOL.  Plus they are sold out.  Oh well!  Looking forward to seeing your trip.  Happy traveling!


----------



## schumigirl

elfling8 said:


> Hello!  I've been lurking about the posts so far, enjoying the food pictures especially.  We are going Apr 17-21, first trip for DD16 and DS14 staying at RPH.  DH and I went about 10 years ago for a honeymoon trip and stayed at HRH club level.  Wishing we could splurge for it this time but we already went over budget for the hotel so we could get EP LOL.  Plus they are sold out.  Oh well!  Looking forward to seeing your trip.  Happy traveling!



*WELCOME* along to elfling8 

Lovely to have you join along........

I remember you posting in the RP thread.......glad to hear you’re staying there ........it truly is a wonderful hotel......and you won’t regret staying there.......oh EP is worth it’s weight in gold!!!! The difference it makes is fabulous.......we’ve seen regular lines this week that are so scary.......

Glad to see you post here, hope you enjoy it when we do start......I have had Tom take pictures of most of our food so far......bless, we have demolished a few things this time and then said oh we didn’t get a picture......lol.........will try harder.........

Look forward to seeing your comments and thank you we’ll do our best.........


----------



## I-4Bound

Oh no! Have the lines been bad this week? We don't have EP, as we're staying in a condo. We leave a week from tomorrow, and I hope the lines won't be that bad


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Oh no! Have the lines been bad this week? We don't have EP, as we're staying in a condo. We leave a week from tomorrow, and I hope the lines won't be that bad



Not all lines Andrea are bad, the usual suspects.......Minions seems to be permanently around 85 minutes and RRR I don’t think we have ever seen that line as long in a long time. It was showing 65 minutes but with EP we waited around 15 minutes which was unusual.....not sure if there was a problem. 

Kong was long, cant remember the regular line, but we passed it by as someone said they came out of the EP line as it wasn’t short.......we can do it another day. 

FJ has been around 65-70 minutes the times we have done it.......EP was only 5 minutes when we went through, we may have been lucky though......

Spider-Man was only around 15 minutes as JPRA was short too........I’ll try and pay more attention today to other rides. We have seen some shorter lines too........

Parks do seem busy, but not mobbed at all......it just seems busier to us as we are usually here at quieter times......I’m just not used to it


----------



## I-4Bound

Thanks! If the lines are bad, we will just deal with it. That's the beauty of the annual pass I suppose. My son is the big Rider, and he can just use the single Rider lines. Hubby and daughter are more interested in the snacks anyway!


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Thanks! If the lines are bad, we will just deal with it. That's the beauty of the annual pass I suppose. My son is the big Rider, and he can just use the single Rider lines. Hubby and daughter are more interested in the snacks anyway!



Single rider would work well.......

Minions was 65 minutes whenever we passed it yesterday and FJ was always around the same time.......

Crowds are mixed though........lots of band kids yesterday in the parks but all well mannered. I know you’ll still have a fabulous time........


----------



## jocelyn6

Hi Carole - glad to read that you have been having a relaxing vacation so far! Any chance you've been given an inside scoop on the new Endless Summer resort? They have moved up the opening dates! Exciting! Hope all is well - I am excited to hear how you like Disney Springs.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> It’s been lovely.......almost too hot on Monday!! We had 86f but it felt warmer at times.
> 
> Yesterday was a little cooler with temps of 76 and last night for Mardi Gras we both had light hoodies on, but you wouldn’t say it was cold for sure.
> Today has to be a high of 80 and next two days really hot, then to cool down into the 70’s........but warmer than home and we keep reminding ourselves it’s only March!
> 
> Lovely time to come weather wise.........
> 
> Hope you’re doing good........



So glad the weather is great for you. No better way to spend the end of winter but in the warm Florida sun. We have finally got a couple sunny non rainy days up here and I am taking full advantage of them.


----------



## schumigirl

jocelyn6 said:


> Hi Carole - glad to read that you have been having a relaxing vacation so far! Any chance you've been given an inside scoop on the new Endless Summer resort? They have moved up the opening dates! Exciting! Hope all is well - I am excited to hear how you like Disney Springs.



Not really an inside scoop but, It’s coming along nicely........

It has been so relaxing this trip, we don’t seem to have done an awful lot though.........may be a very short trip report this time......lol.......

I was bored rigid by Disney Springs.........the stores are weird and don’t seem to fit in there......restaurants are lovely, but, won’t be rushing back......there was no atmosphere or any kind of fun feel about it.......and loads of kids........


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> So glad the weather is great for you. No better way to spend the end of winter but in the warm Florida sun. We have finally got a couple sunny non rainy days up here and I am taking full advantage of them.



Weather has been lovely, but bit cooler here yesterday and today......still warmer than home though.......

Glad you’re having some decent weather.......sun and no rain sounds good to me!!


----------



## I-4Bound

We used to love Disney Springs back when it was Downtown Disney, but we have definitely fallen out of love in the ensuing years. The only stores that hold any interest to us are the Disney Stores, and they seem to get blander and less interesting every time we go.


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> We used to love Disney Springs back when it was Downtown Disney, but we have definitely fallen out of love in the ensuing years. The only stores that hold any interest to us are the Disney Stores, and they seem to get blander and less interesting every time we go.



Yes, we remembered enjoying DTD and Pleasure Island all those years ago.......so different now, and yes the Disney Store wasn’t as good as we remembered it to be......we didn’t buy a thing. 

Very bland.......glad we went as I always wondered and so many said don’t bother......wish I’d listened! But we did get a nice lunch I guess, but again......nothing special. 

It’s a shame as it could have been a wonderful place to visit.........


----------



## kbelle8995

Agree with the Disney Springs area.  I do like some of the restaurants though.  Disney Style has lots of personality and I love it but if the Centerpiece is any indication it will get bland quickly.  I am sure many people love the Black and white design.  But I wish they would bring back the Attractions housewares.

Glad you're having some good weather.  It's been chilly here in North Florida.


----------



## schumigirl

kbelle8995 said:


> Agree with the Disney Springs area.  I do like some of the restaurants though.  Disney Style has lots of personality and I love it but if the Centerpiece is any indication it will get bland quickly.  I am sure many people love the Black and white design.  But I wish they would bring back the Attractions housewares.
> 
> Glad you're having some good weather.  It's been chilly here in North Florida.



*WELCOME*  along kbelle8995 

Yes, the restaurants are lovely, some of them are very tempting. But, bland seems to fit and a few folks have said the same thing, shame really.

Thanks! Chilly here today though........think it’s going to get warmer again tomorrow and sunny by Thursday hopefully......


----------



## elfling8

When DH and I went to Disney without the kids last summer we thought most of Disney Springs was just ok.  It was quite crowded.  I do love the Lego store, and I was pin trading that trip and they have a few stores with nice big pin boards.  We also had a phenomenal meal at the Irish restaurant.


----------



## jocelyn6

schumigirl said:


> Not really an inside scoop but, It’s coming along nicely........
> 
> It has been so relaxing this trip, we don’t seem to have done an awful lot though.........may be a very short trip report this time......lol.......
> 
> I was bored rigid by Disney Springs.........the stores are weird and don’t seem to fit in there......restaurants are lovely, but, won’t be rushing back......there was no atmosphere or any kind of fun feel about it.......and loads of kids........



I have to admit that when we were at Disney Springs on our last trip - I was completely underwhelmed yet overwhelmed at the same time. I feel like it has frown so much that you almost have to chunk your day and experience half on one day and then re-group for another day. Ahhhhhh....relaxation.....that's what I love about Universal resorts....although I love the parks...the hotels make you feel like you don't ever have to leave!


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'm not a huge fan of the new Disney Springs either.   I don't know how, as we've gone for decades, but I get lost every time.  I don't see a point in shopping at all those expensive stores so when we go we go into the Disney store and Disney style, eat some Chicken Guy and get our free Ghirdelli chocolate.


----------



## keishashadow

Funny how all those kids keep cropping up . Insert curmudgeon snark here.  Find it rather annoying to see families out quite late in DTD and many of the kids are so obviously exhausted, loosely supervised & often out of control.  The parents seem nonplused by their behavior, even in the finer restaurants.  Haven’t run into it with frequency anywhere else in MCO.



chicagoshannon said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the new Disney Springs either.   I don't know how, as we've gone for decades, but I get lost every time.  I don't see a point in shopping at all those expensive stores so when we go we go into the Disney store and Disney style, eat some Chicken Guy and get our free Ghirdelli chocolate.



Believe they’ve stopped the freebie practice at all their stores, well, if you ask it appears they will hand you a sample.  somehow I don’t see myself going begging for it even though it’s my favorite chocolate.

It’s surely a bit of a maze now.  They went upscale but not exactly my demographic.  That said, the character outlets can certainly produce, especially on dooney & Burke & seasonal stuff.  A must do for me each trip.


----------



## KathyM2

schumigirl said:


> Thanks! Chilly here today though........think it’s going to get warmer again tomorrow and sunny by Thursday hopefully......



I was wondering how it was up there in Orlando area. We are in South Florida now and it's chilly and has rained solid for the past two days. We are hoping the weather improves for our last couple of days vacation!


----------



## schumigirl

elfling8 said:


> When DH and I went to Disney without the kids last summer we thought most of Disney Springs was just ok.  It was quite crowded.  I do love the Lego store, and I was pin trading that trip and they have a few stores with nice big pin boards.  We also had a phenomenal meal at the Irish restaurant.



I think it was the lack of atmosphere more than anything that surprised us.....but, food was good I have to say......

But, won’t go back......nothing much there for us.


----------



## schumigirl

jocelyn6 said:


> I have to admit that when we were at Disney Springs on our last trip - I was completely underwhelmed yet overwhelmed at the same time. I feel like it has frown so much that you almost have to chunk your day and experience half on one day and then re-group for another day. Ahhhhhh....relaxation.....that's what I love about Universal resorts....although I love the parks...the hotels make you feel like you don't ever have to leave!



I know what you mean.......it has no bearing on what DTD used to be like........but couldn’t spend more than a couple of hours there.......to be honest, if it hadn’t been for lunch we’d have been there an hour......

Yes, I agree wholeheartedly....we love RPR and Sapphire and could happily spend this trip mooching between the two........although it’s not been warm enough (for us) to use the pool, we love resort time......we have had such a relaxing time again....and a lot of that has been around the resorts........although usually the bar to totally honest......lol.......


----------



## schumigirl

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the new Disney Springs either.   I don't know how, as we've gone for decades, but I get lost every time.  I don't see a point in shopping at all those expensive stores so when we go we go into the Disney store and Disney style, eat some Chicken Guy and get our free Ghirdelli chocolate.



There are so many people saying the same thing........you wonder why they got it so wrong........it’s not the worst place on earth, but there was nothing of interest for us whatsoever..........

Chicken guy looked good too.........

Thinknif we went back we’d do the Homecomin’ place......it sounds lovely!!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Funny how all those kids keep cropping up . Insert curmudgeon snark here.  Find it rather annoying to see families out quite late in DTD and many of the kids are so obviously exhausted, loosely supervised & often out of control.  The parents seem nonplused by their behavior, even in the finer restaurants.  Haven’t run into it with frequency anywhere else in MCO.
> 
> 
> 
> Believe they’ve stopped the freebie practice at all their stores, well, if you ask it appears they will hand you a sample.  somehow I don’t see myself going begging for it even though it’s my favorite chocolate.
> 
> It’s surely a bit of a maze now.  They went upscale but not exactly my demographic.  That said, the character outlets can certainly produce, especially on dooney & Burke & seasonal stuff.  A must do for me each trip.



Lol......yep, seen our fair share of badly behaved and downright rude kids.....of all ages, everywhere this trip, but have seen some lovely well mannered ones too........

We had one squawking whining kid at The Palm the other night.......one guy very clearly told her to deal with it instead of sitting on her phone ignoring her daughter jump on seats and throw bread rolls around.....not even joking.......it worked!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> I was wondering how it was up there in Orlando area. We are in South Florida now and it's chilly and has rained solid for the past two days. We are hoping the weather improves for our last couple of days vacation!



It’s been a real mix........first week it was glorious the whole time.......this week cool and we had rain last night for the first time.......rained all night but today was dry and sunny......

Tomorrow and Friday have to be sunny and bright all day........yay!!!

Hope your weather picks up too........cold, rainy and chilly is not how we think of Florida.......


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> It’s been a real mix........first week it was glorious the whole time.......this week cool and we had rain last night for the first time.......rained all night but today was dry and sunny..



Noooooooooo Rain! You have to be my good luck weather charm since we are there at the same time.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Lol......yep, seen our fair share of badly behaved and downright rude kids.....of all ages, everywhere this trip, but have seen some lovely well mannered ones too........
> 
> We had one squawking whining kid at The Palm the other night.......one guy very clearly told her to deal with it instead of sitting on her phone ignoring her daughter jump on seats and throw bread rolls around.....not even joking.......it worked!!!!



Good for him!  When the ever-present electronic device doesn’t work it’s magic to entertain the kids via a game or video, the parents need to raise the white flag and cut the night short.

A shame you hit some chilly weather but know you made the best of it


----------



## I-4Bound

I will never understand why some parents let their children behave so badly in public. My husband and I were always very sensitive about how much noise our kids were making when we were in restaurants or in church or places like that. I once hauled both kids out of Animal Kingdom in the middle of the morning because they could not behave themselves! It was a lesson they didn't soon forget


----------



## Kbmas0n

We arrive Wednesday - I can't wait! Any lobby construction started yet?


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Noooooooooo Rain! You have to be my good luck weather charm since we are there at the same time.



Thankfully it was only one night out of the whole two weeks.......and we were in StrongWater that night so, nice to look out at it.........


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Good for him!  When the ever-present electronic device doesn’t work it’s magic to entertain the kids via a game or video, the parents need to raise the white flag and cut the night short.
> 
> A shame you hit some chilly weather but know you made the best of it



Yep, we would have done the same thing.......but he was closer.....lol......

Two days were chilly, and last few mornings have been cool, but once the sun is up, it is hot!! Last two days have been glorious and hits 84 today........nice!!!


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> I will never understand why some parents let their children behave so badly in public. My husband and I were always very sensitive about how much noise our kids were making when we were in restaurants or in church or places like that. I once hauled both kids out of Animal Kingdom in the middle of the morning because they could not behave themselves! It was a lesson they didn't soon forget



Fully agree. 

We were lucky with Kyle as he never made a fuss or had tantrums in restaurants........but we would have removed him if he had been like that.....lazy parenting is all around it seems. 

Then we had a parent who was trying her best to calm her tired 3 year old........eventually she left the place we were in. 

Nothing more annoying than a squawking whining kid, who at times is usually beyond tired........I always think, heck they should be in bed hours ago!


----------



## schumigirl

Kbmas0n said:


> We arrive Wednesday - I can't wait! Any lobby construction started yet?




*WELCOME*  Along to you Kbmas0n 

How lovely.........you’ll have an amazing trip I’m sure........

No construction this week so far, but some behind the scenes changes have been started.........of course not sure exactly which date it will start.........

Renderings look amazing for when it’s finished. 

Have a wonderful trip.........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Fully agree.
> 
> We were lucky with Kyle as he never made a fuss or had tantrums in restaurants........but we would have removed him if he had been like that.....lazy parenting is all around it seems.
> 
> Then we had a parent who was trying her best to calm her tired 3 year old........eventually she left the place we were in.
> 
> Nothing more annoying than a squawking whining kid, who at times is usually beyond tired........I always think, heck they should be in bed hours ago!



We had our share of disturbances when each son was in that terrible two phase.  One of us would swiftly take the baby/child out of the restaurant until things calmed down/rest of family was done with their dinner.  Seemed to cautch on quick enough as to what was acceptable and what wasn’t when they were removed from the situation.  Probably not PC in this day & age lol

Have a safe trip home, hope you catch a good tail wind.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> We had our share of disturbances when each son was in that terrible two phase.  One of us would swiftly take the baby/child out of the restaurant until things calmed down/rest of family was done with their dinner.  Seemed to cautch on quick enough as to what was acceptable and what wasn’t when they were removed from the situation.  Probably not PC in this day & age lol
> 
> Have a safe trip home, hope you catch a good tail wind.



Yep, that’s what parenting should be.....sadly lacking today at times........

Thanks ......always hope for a quicker flight home........shortest we managed with a fabulous tail wind was just over six and a half hours........we should be so lucky again.


----------



## schumigirl

Well, back home and getting back to normal.......

Landed early at around 7.45 this morning. Had the best night flight ever, did manage to sleep for a few hours.....got through customs quickly and our luggage was almost first off and both pieces together.....unusual. We loved being chauffeured home as we could both snooze and we did! We were home for 11am which was fabulous!  Did have to zonk out for an hour around 3pm today........just couldn’t keep my eyes open. 

We had a lovely very low key trip.......probably our quietest trip so far........but, did have a couple of lovely Dis meets over the time and we enjoyed some beautiful weather and two slightly chillier days.........

Loved Sapphire again and spent some time at RP too which was lovely. 

Things we didn’t do were the Minion breakfast.......oh my goodness! So many kids!!!! Will happily miss that one out......we didn’t do the night time shows apart from Mardi Gras a few times.......no Castle show or light show. 

Happy to be home and see our boy, and enjoyed a takeout curry tonight.......and managed to do 4 loads of laundry, most of it dry already ........was a bit of shock to come back to 42F!! But at least sun was shining. 

Will hopefully get trip report fully in gear this week and will get a wiggle on with it as we go back in 45 days 

Nice to be home.....but already looking forward to going back in May...........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

So EXCITED to read more!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> So EXCITED to read more!!!!!





Thanks.......hope it doesn’t disappoint as we really wonder what we did this time!!

We spent a bit of time with friends who work there, we love those times.......but we kinda slowly meandered through this trip......or so it seemed........

Will be happy to read your comments though.......


----------



## I-4Bound

Glad you got home safely! We got here last night and we have had a lovely day at Islands of Adventure today. Going to see the Blue Man Group in about 30 minutes!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Glad you're back so we can hear about your trip, but wow that just flew by!


----------



## agavegirl1

Looking forward to reading about your trip.  I think I missed you by a day.  We did an overnight stay in Orlando to go to City Walk before our cruise and were there on March 9th for the afternoon and I believe I read that was when you flew in?


----------



## kbelle8995

schumigirl said:


> Thanks.......hope it doesn’t disappoint as we really wonder what we did this time!!
> 
> We spent a bit of time with friends who work there, we love those times.......but we kinda slowly meandered through this trip......or so it seemed........
> 
> Will be happy to read your comments though.......



There is nothing wrong with spending time with friends and meandering.


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Glad you got home safely! We got here last night and we have had a lovely day at Islands of Adventure today. Going to see the Blue Man Group in about 30 minutes!



Thanks Andrea......glad you got there safely........and hope you enjoyed BMG!!

You turned up for some lovely weather......it was so hot our last few days.......just like the first week......

Have a great time..........


----------



## schumigirl

chicagoshannon said:


> Glad you're back so we can hear about your trip, but wow that just flew by!



Thanks........should start up this week......

Funny thing is we said this trip didn’t feel like it flew past......sometimes our second week goes past in a flash, but we really went at a snails pace and savoured it all....so it felt longer strangely........but yes, it’s always too short regardless...


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Looking forward to reading about your trip.  I think I missed you by a day.  We did an overnight stay in Orlando to go to City Walk before our cruise and were there on March 9th for the afternoon and I believe I read that was when you flew in?




*WELCOME* to you agavegirl1 

So glad to see you here.........yes, we arrived March 9th for our stay, we arrived at the hotel around 6pm.......we did miss a lot of folks by one day this time.........

Hope you had a wonderful visit there and also enjoyed the cruise........you certainly deserve a fabulous break Wendy........and hope you enjoy this one it starts.........


----------



## schumigirl

kbelle8995 said:


> There is nothing wrong with spending time with friends and meandering.



Absolutely!!!

It was so relaxing and laid back at times we almost felt the trip lasted longer than only two weeks.......no rushing around suits us down to the ground......we never feel we have to always fill our days doing “something”. 

Sometimes sitting and smelling the roses is so much fun.........


----------



## JaxDad

Oh @schumigirl. I think it is great that you are so brave and can look for whatever good there was in your recent trip. I know it was a terrible disappointment not to have our DISmeet, and it made everything else taste like ashes in your mouth. Don't worry though. Time heals all wounds.


----------



## angryduck71

Yay!  Been crazy here (will email you), but thought I'd check in and see where you're at!  Looking forward to full trip report!!!  <3


----------



## tammy

Welcome home!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> Well, back home and getting back to normal.......
> 
> *Vacations are wonderful but it is always good to be home.*
> 
> 
> Happy to be home and see our boy, .......
> 
> *Its a shame he couldnt join you since he was down a good bit of the last trip. *
> 
> 
> and managed to do 4 loads of laundry, most of it dry already ........
> 
> *You dont slow down do you?*
> 
> Will hopefully get trip report fully in gear this week and will get a wiggle on with it as we go back in 45 days
> 
> *Have my notebook handy for all good food and drinks I have to try*..........


----------



## bobbie68

Hi glad that you made it home and had a great time. I am looking forward to your new report. I love all your pictures it brings me back to my trips and I enjoy it. I keep looking at your other reports and writing down restaurants off site for us to go this June.


----------



## luvdisdogs

Glad you made it home safely!  Can't wait to read another fabulous trip report!


----------



## janiceinwonderland

I have been reading your trip reports and love them,  on my lunch hours (since its cold here in NJ and I couldn't take my walks), I had to join the boards and let you know you and your husband are fabulous!  I love the drink photos, the airport, all of it!  I am so jealous you get to go for that amount time!  Lucky!    I cannot wait to read this one!


----------



## agavegirl1

Welcome to the DIS @janiceinwonderland !


----------



## janiceinwonderland

agavegirl1 said:


> Welcome to the DIS @janiceinwonderland !


thank you!


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> Oh @schumigirl. I think it is great that you are so brave and can look for whatever good there was in your recent trip. I know it was a terrible disappointment not to have our DISmeet, and it made everything else taste like ashes in your mouth. Don't worry though. Time heals all wounds.



Now that made me laugh!!!! 

Been a busy couple of days with one thing and another so was glad of a smile...…. Yes, we were both sorry to miss you on this trip...…..we recovered well...….

We ended up in St Augustine on the Monday, but we went with a friend and would leave with his schedule, so couldn't plan to meet that day...….but pencil us in for September.....and no Lent then...…. We were lucky as Orlando weather that day was dreadful, overcast and cool......we had glorious sunshine and was quite warm.....

Such a beautiful city!!!


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> Yay!  Been crazy here (will email you), but thought I'd check in and see where you're at!  Looking forward to full trip report!!!  <3



Coming right up!!!!

Now you know that last few days has been a bit stressful, you`ll know why I was MIA...….back home tonight.....

So, yes, hope to start tomorrow...…..


----------



## schumigirl

tammy said:


> Welcome home!



Thank you...….

It is always good to be back home......and can start to look forward to the next one too!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, coming home is lovely....something very welcoming about seeing your own bed!!! 

We would have loved him to be with us, but don't think he wants to use all his vacation time on us....although he does enjoy our time together...…

Yes, laundry is always first and foremost when we get home......I love when it`s all done.....and feel much happier when it`s completely done!!! Think I`m quite sad really being happy when all laundry is done.....lol.....

We did have a few nice items to eat and drink......and one or two not so nice!!!! Most were lovely as always.....


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> Hi glad that you made it home and had a great time. I am looking forward to your new report. I love all your pictures it brings me back to my trips and I enjoy it. I keep looking at your other reports and writing down restaurants off site for us to go this June.



Thanks bobbie………

Pictures will be uploaded tomorrow and we did have a few lovely meals......it was such a lovely trip!!!


----------



## schumigirl

luvdisdogs said:


> Glad you made it home safely!  Can't wait to read another fabulous trip report!



Thanks so much...….

Should get started tomorrow.....been a few delays this week, but back home now and need to get it started soon before May is here!!!! 

It is just around the corner...…..


----------



## schumigirl

janiceinwonderland said:


> I have been reading your trip reports and love them,  on my lunch hours (since its cold here in NJ and I couldn't take my walks), I had to join the boards and let you know you and your husband are fabulous!  I love the drink photos, the airport, all of it!  I am so jealous you get to go for that amount time!  Lucky!    I cannot wait to read this one!



*WELCOME* along Janice...…..

I am so glad you have come out of lurkdom and joined us......and thank you so much for the lovely compliments...….I take them all...….  Oh, yep, I love the airport and everything it has there.....well, on the way out of course.....on the way back, not so much!!! 

I can imagine the cold you get where you live......as I`m sure you know I hate the cold.....lol...…

Will be starting tomorrow, so I genuinely hope you enjoy this one too...….look forward to seeing more of your posts...….and Welcome to the Dis too.....


----------



## schumigirl

​
*Well, it seems like such a long time again since I started this, but really it was just over a month ago......and the trip came around so quickly after Christmas was over.....so we really didn't feel it was a huge gap between our December trip and this first one of the year.....then all of a sudden the trip was upon us. *

*So...…..onwards we go...……..
*



*TRAVEL TO AIRPORT DAY*
 *FRIDAY MAY 8TH  * 


​*As usual, I awoke around 4am due to excitement and always a little nervous before any trip....I often wonder if I`m the only one who worries constantly about everything, but of course I know I`m not alone there....worrying is second nature to most of us....and I haven't quite learned how not to worry about some things......some things though I can easily put out of my mind and behind me and wonder why with others they stay with me......aren't we funny creatures. *

*I lay quietly trying to get back to sleep, but it naturally evades me as always on travel day. I finally hear Kyle up as he is going into work early again today, and our visitors are up also and heading out soon.....I head downstairs and Kyle is already having breakfast, it is only 6.30 and our visitors are leaving for the day and going into London, not far from us by train. *

*I chat with Kyle and pass the time while he gets his suit on and comes back down ready to head off.....his dad is downstairs now too ready to wave him off again......Kyle is upbeat this morning as he usually is, so it kind of rubs off on us too......not easy though. As with every other trip, we hate leaving him and wish he was coming with us...but we have December to look forward to again.....so with many hugs, well wishes on both sides, and only one little tear (I am getting better) Kyle sets off out of the drive as we maniacally wave him all the way along.....once he`s out of sight Tom glances at me nervously and wonders if I`m going to cry or...…..not...…..*






​


*And I actually am. It`s only for two weeks and I know he`s fine...….he is busy with work and looking forward to heading up to Scotland with work for two weeks when we get back home....so he has a lot to be going on with and look forward to. *

*For us, once I have had my shower and hair done, I think about breakfast.....easy this morning.....toast and preserves......and a big pot of tea. We eat fairly quickly and then go around tidying up and making sure we have all our last minute stuff packed into cases....but as usual, more importantly we check we have our passports......anything else we can replace or buy, but without them we don't go anywhere......and we check a further 854 times before we set off and once when we set off I`m sure...…..last minute things don't take long as we are more or less organised having packed the night before it really is making sure we have essentials. *

*I give my mum a call and chat to her for a while, she is going through a procedure while we are away, which thankfully turned out well but even so, knowing we will be so far away while it is happening is a concern. She is 84 but fit as a fiddle both mentally and physically......she wishes us a safe trip and a fantastic vacation and said to make sure we don't just decide to stay there permanently...….lol.....she always says that.....if only!!!! *

*This year we decided to give a new mode of transport a try to get us to and from the airport. Usually we drive, but with the long journey home then an almost 4 hour drive to our home, we are shattered by the time we get in. We took the train last September and enjoyed that, but we couldn't see our luggage. So despite that being a concern we would take the train again. We booked a local car service who do airport runs regardless of distance, and although we are a fair bit away from Manchester down here, it is our preferred airport.....so we contacted them and asked if they could take us on those dates and they said yes, they could. We have actually booked them for our May trip and our return in September. December we will drive. *

*We had booked them to be here at 9am, and at 8.45 we saw them drive in the gates......they did say they were prompt.....we hadn't met them before and immediately liked our driver.....lady drivers are a service that seems to be lacking around here, although that wasn't a concern for us, I can understand why many will like that and feel a little more confident in booking them, especially if they are on their own...... we have a car service local to us that we use if we need a car, but had never used this business before. We would be so happy to use them again. *

*So, we settled in and chatted like old friends instantly. It was weird being driven such a distance by a relative stranger but we enjoyed the journey....and it seemed a lot quicker than our usual journey....and before we knew it we were pulling into the Radisson......in time for a 1pm lunch......always handy!!!! *

*We paid the driver and you pay for the return journey too at the one time, we added in the tip for one way and would tip the other way too. It`s lovely to find a reliable service that you know you can count on, so it was worth every penny. It was more expensive than getting the train, but we are glad we did it....and would be more so on the return journey!! *

*The Radisson is our preferred airport hotel. We have stayed her many times over many years and always enjoy it. But, as always you can see things creeping in as charges that used to be complimentary.....for example a runway view used to be only a request with no charge. Then it went to £10 ($13) not a great deal to add on as we do like a runway view. But we noticed this time when we looked, runway view rooms were around £45 -£70 a night extra.....($60-$90) depending on the exchange rate...….not quite sure that's worth it....we don't mind paying for anything if it`s worth it, but this does seem a little cheeky.....*

*So this time our room was not runway facing, instead we had a view of the skywalk and the city in the distance...and we could see planes coming in from the right.....we would be happy with that.....we did have the lounge of we needed a plane watching fix...*

*This is an older picture of the Radisson from the car park...….wish it had been as sunny as this today....but it is quite a nice looking hotel, for an airport anyway...….*












*
We were dropped off by the front revolving doors on the other side of the hotel above, and this is where we would be picked up again.....like most airports now, they charge for folks to pick you up from the terminal, but free at the moment from here....I`m sure it`ll change soon. *

*Ground floor is very pretty and we do take a few pictures here before going up to check in on the 9th floor.....3rd floor if you aren't staying in the executive rooms...…*

*The hotel is always immaculately clean throughout.....and staff are friendly. *













*This is the area they have their Christmas tree up for the holidays.....and it`s always so pretty...…*












*First narcissistic selfie of the trip...…....*












*We mistakenly get off at 3rd floor...….doh!!!! Lobby is large and airy and staff are always so pleasant and professional......but we get back in the elevator and hope someone is working the little check in desk upstairs...…*













*Claudia is indeed sitting at the desk....sometimes they have a sign up saying go down to 3 to check in, but she remembers us again and remembers the jokey conversation we had about marrying Kyle off to the lovely young lady who was sat beside her training......it`s always lovely to see staff who are familiar...…turns out she has gone back home. She didn't fully settle in Manchester. Shame as she was a lovely girl.*

*We chat for ages and forget we are checking in...….we are early but there is a room ready or we can wait for a runway view, but today we decide just to take the first room and get sorted. Its a dull day now so there wont be much to see anyways.…….low cloud and rain don't make nice views outside...…*

*Our room is as always sparkling clean, and smells so fresh....although I think the lady had just finished the room a few seconds before we walked into it...…..*









































*Complimentary water is nice, and you can ask for more without a charge which is unusual......we don't usually ask for extra but the idea is nice if you do need more. Coffee machine we never use, but we do sometimes use the kettle to make some tea......but, we do boil it 3 or 4 times before we use it.....you never know what it`s been used for...…after reading what some folks use coffee makers, kettles and irons for, we now think twice!!! *























*We use the bathroom and then grab my bag and head into the very quiet and empty Executive Lounge...this time of day it`s never busy...…and always beautifully kept. *























*There are teas, coffee, orange juice, water and sodas available all day....along with little snacks like olives and pretzel type snack....also, white chocolates which are quite nice.....Tom did enjoy them!!! There used to be bottles of beer available too, but I guess it was abused in some way as it stopped some time ago. Beers come out at 5pm along with liquor and wines where you just help yourself...….alcohol is available till 9pm where the snack foods are from 5-7.30pm...…..*

*The snacks aren't brilliant, and I doubt you could make a meal out of them......it really is just little appetisers. *
































*Although the view out of the window today wasn't the best.....we were surprised to see one of the Virgin fleet sitting on the tarmac in the middle of nowhere...…*












*We left the lounge to go down to lunch in the Little M bar.....this was our tradition for lunch and usually a bottle of prosecco to go with it...….signals the start of our trip once again...…*











*It`s always a mix of folks in the bar during the day…….lots of business folks, and the odd smattering of folks like us who will be jetting off somewhere nice the next day......today it seems to be mostly business folks...…*

*We bag a booth and we order our prosecco and decide to share a couple of things for lunch......I am ravenous right now as it had been a long time since breakfast.....the menu here is nice, not too many choices and food has always been lovely.....*

*Our prosecco arrives and we see one of the staff we have known for many years......Ibrahim is always a delight to see and always makes you feel incredibly welcome....and one of the busiest men in the hotel....but he takes the time to chat and catch up with our plans, and we hear some of his for the year...….very nice man and we remember many years ago when he was a waiter in here and was always so pleasant to talk to, now he has nicely worked his way up the ladder and well deserved as he is such a lovely man. *













*Our food arrives next and it does look lovely...….we opted to share the Italian meat feast and a club sandwich...…*






















*The food was lovely...…..I did prefer the sandwich as the tomato sauce for the pizza was quite strong.....and I,  despite Italian friends telling me off, I like a BBQ sauce base...….but it was nice and the sandwich was chock full of chicken and bacon.….*

*We sit for a while and relax a little more than usual...….chatting and talking of what will be ahead on this trip for us again...….*

*A while later we head off and go back to the Executive lounge for a coffee and another chill out.....yep, there`s a theme with this trip already.....chilling out!!!*

*I had a coke and tried one of the little chocolates which were ok, Tom had two coffees...….and as the afternoon wore on the lounge did get a little busier.....not by much though. It has only been mobbed once we were in it and that wasn't fun, but last few visits it`s been pleasantly quiet. Some people chat and some don't......we always seem to find the chatty people for some reason...….hmmmm……*

*At around 5pm a few more folks come in as they serve the alcohol and snacks...….*

*Tom and I get a glass of wine each and have a look at the snacks...….there were more including crackers, spring rolls and little mini pork pies which according to Tom were the blandest thing he had ever tried. *

*I love brie and spicy chorizo so I had a little taster plate....the cheese stick things were also bland...…*












*The lounge is always a pleasant atmosphere except tonight there were some folks who decided it might be ok to curse as if they were in there own home.....yes, I`m sure we can all curse at times, I`m no prude, but it`s not hard to not curse in a place where there are other folks around and I`m sure it wasn't just us who didn't want to hear it. *

*We sat till around 7.30pm and then went to our room to chat to Kyle......just a brief catch up before we left......then we went down to the restaurant for dinner.....some folks may make a meal of the appetisers in the lounge, but for us, we`d rather not and have a proper meal. *

*The Collage is a nice place, not the largest menu and less items than they used to have, but it`s a nice place to eat and so convenient. Many folks take a cab to a pub 5 minutes away that serves much cheaper food and is supposed to be alright, but again, convenience wins out for us and we are a captive audience for them here. *













*We get a nice booth and order a bottle of wine...….yes, there is complimentary wine up in the lounge, but this is much nicer and the wine list although not huge, has a good few choices.*

*And I do like the waiter pours and asks me to taste......I like that!!! Some will automatically go to the man, but Tom usually suggests to them I try as I know more about wine than he does.....(not really) But, this is a nice wine. *























*It is a very airy restaurant through the front part, it is darker or maybe I should describe it as cosier through the back areas.....but for tonight we chose this booth out front. *













*If I`m honest, we aren't exactly starving tonight, but we both order fish and chips, which isn't a huge portion, and we very much believe in just eating what we feel like eating and leaving some if we are full......and the fish and chips here is beautiful...….I know the fish is fresh and not frozen which does make a difference...…the chips are generic frozen chips (fries) so we leave most of them and happily devour the delicious battered fish which is so tasty and fresh...…*













*This is another relaxing place......there`s no rush to leave so we can take our time and enjoy the restaurant.....*

*But, eventually we decide to call it a night and we head back up to our room...…..*

*This is very pretty in real life, but the camera just didn't capture the twinkling lights that it has all around the balconies.....*













*Once in the room, we sort out clothes for tomorrow and anything we may need goes into hand luggage.....I get the ipad and do online check in, and again it doesn't allow us both to check in. Sometimes you can`t and a note appears saying you have just been randomly chosen for an extra search and will be able to check in as normal tomorrow...….but, Tom has been chosen for this tomorrow....takes seconds, so it`s not something we worry about. We have to go to the desk anyway as we don't print off our boarding cards tonight, we always just get them at the airport. *

*We make a quick cup of tea in the room and watch some tv. Again, I can`t remember what we watched, but I soon rather to my surprise started to feel incredibly tired and slowly began to disappear under the duvet and apparently I was asleep before Tom even noticed I had stopped watching the movie/tv show we were watching...….*

*The beds are comfortable and huge and so quiet...….one of the things we love about this hotel is how quiet the rooms are usually......although famous last words!!!!*




​


----------



## I-4Bound

I'm with you on the coffee pot thing. I have no idea what the previous occupants have been doing, so I don't trust using the coffee makers in any room. I usually bring my own electric kettle and our French Press so we can have coffee. Of course, we don't fly, so that isn't an issue. We got back on Wednesday evening after four fabulous nights at Universal. Mardi Gras was amazing, and I'm so glad we got to experience it! My husband and kids were delighted catching all the beads!


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> I'm with you on the coffee pot thing. I have no idea what the previous occupants have been doing, so I don't trust using the coffee makers in any room. I usually bring my own electric kettle and our French Press so we can have coffee. Of course, we don't fly, so that isn't an issue. We got back on Wednesday evening after four fabulous nights at Universal. Mardi Gras was amazing, and I'm so glad we got to experience it! My husband and kids were delighted catching all the beads!



lol......since I joined the Dis and read some of the comments from folks that do use the stuff in rooms for all sorts of things.....we just abstain from using them...….oh you do right, bring your own and you know it`s clean and not had anything suspect in it!!!

Glad you had such a fabulous trip!!! We enjoyed Mardi Gras too, it was so much fun.....I`m happy you enjoyed it....and oh the beads!!!!!! So many beads...……

We gave a load away to kids as no way was I shuffling them back in our cases.....I may have kept a few purple ones.....lol.....no idea what to do with them now!!! Think my friends little Granddaughter will claim them at some point!!!


----------



## I-4Bound

My husband is a teacher, and he's using them for some sort of classroom activity.


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> My husband is a teacher, and he's using them for some sort of classroom activity.



Well, at least he has a use for them...

Everyone is so competitive over those little plastic beads......we howled with laughter one of the nights we were there......seems I upset someone for being taller than her...….. I`m not exactly a giant at 5`7!!!


----------



## keishashadow

And we are off to a great start!

Uh oh, I usually love a good cliff hanger but thinking it’s about to go south

You can’t get much closer than that airport hotel, love the modern decor.  Seems like all major chains are cutting the fat where they can.  I tend to book Hilton properties, with the online checkin feature 24 hrs prior on the app can often snag a nicer view room, sometimes even a suite.

Did you ever see the video expose of one of my favorite resorts (contemporary @ WDW)?  Hidden camera showed the housekeeping using her cleaning rag to wipe out the coffee cups .  More than a few youtube videos where woman advocate rinsing their pantyhose/unmentionables in the coffee maker’s basket.  I haven’t drank from one since lol, well other than the Loews keurigs.


----------



## NancyLuvsMickey

I'm here and ready to go on another trip with you and Tom!!!  Thanks for taking us along!!!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Yay!  The official TR has started.  And with a bit of a cliffhanger...

 Glad everything went well with your mother! No matter how grown we become, your mom is always your mom


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> And we are off to a great start!
> 
> Uh oh, I usually love a good cliff hanger but thinking it’s about to go south
> 
> You can’t get much closer than that airport hotel, love the modern decor.  Seems like all major chains are cutting the fat where they can.  I tend to book Hilton properties, with the online checkin feature 24 hrs prior on the app can often snag a nicer view room, sometimes even a suite.
> 
> Did you ever see the video expose of one of my favorite resorts (contemporary @ WDW)?  Hidden camera showed the housekeeping using her cleaning rag to wipe out the coffee cups .  More than a few youtube videos where woman advocate rinsing their pantyhose/unmentionables in the coffee maker’s basket.  I haven’t drank from one since lol, well other than the Loews keurigs.



Thanks...…..

lol......maybe a little South West...…..but.....only for a very short time!!!! I have a very loud voice when need be...…

I heard about that video!!! Gross.....I can imagine sometimes you really don't want to know what happens.....nevertheless, we always rinse glasses before we use any of them.....the very thought makes me shudder!!! But, have never heard of the youtube women giving advice like that!!!!! Gross!!!! Who are these women and how do they live in the real world!!! I will Google it later...….although.....do I want to???? 

I like Hilton Hotels...….there is one at this airport, and I`ve booked it for mum and I in June before we go to NY again......couldn't get a room with 2 beds at the Radisson and the Hilton had an excellent room available for around half the price of Radisson......only a two minute shuttle to the terminal, so I jumped on it......


----------



## schumigirl

NancyLuvsMickey said:


> I'm here and ready to go on another trip with you and Tom!!!  Thanks for taking us along!!!



YAY...….Welcome back....….

Glad to see you.....I finally managed to get this started today......should have been earlier.....but life happens at times...….

Will try and get through it as quick as I can...…..


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Yay!  The official TR has started.  And with a bit of a cliffhanger...
> 
> Glad everything went well with your mother! No matter how grown we become, your mom is always your mom



Hey Lori...….yay!!!! 

Thank you......it was an enormous worry while we were there, but we had to just not think about it till we got back.....yes, I kinda knew she`d be fine.....but....well, yes. I guess it`s almost the same as....I`m still the "baby" and I`ll never be anything else.....lol.....

Cliffhanger was funny more than anything......well, I thought it was ......strange thing is, the almost identical thing happened to mum and I in our Long Island hotel few years back...……

Have the pictures all uploaded now, will send you off the ones we took on our meet later......did you want the food pictures too or just us???  And we never got a picture of all three of us together!!!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Food pictures too please!  I have to show everyone (won't give it away) what we ate!

Guess we will have to meet up again sometime to get a photo with Tom too!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Food pictures too please!  I have to show everyone (won't give it away) what we ate!
> 
> Guess we will have to meet up again sometime to get a photo with Tom too!!



Absolutely!!!! That would be so lovely...….we did the same with Holly and Hank....Tom took pictures and we forgot to ask someone to take one of us altogether......doh!!! 

Yep, will send the food ones too...….


----------



## janiceinwonderland

schumigirl said:


> *WELCOME* along Janice...…..
> 
> I am so glad you have come out of lurkdom and joined us......and thank you so much for the lovely compliments...….I take them all...….  Oh, yep, I love the airport and everything it has there.....well, on the way out of course.....on the way back, not so much!!!
> 
> I can imagine the cold you get where you live......as I`m sure you know I hate the cold.....lol...…
> 
> Will be starting tomorrow, so I genuinely hope you enjoy this one too...….look forward to seeing more of your posts...….and Welcome to the Dis too.....



thanks so much!!  I am so looking forward it reading!  
Yes its still cold here, even though its supposed to be 60.. it feels like its 40.  I will be posting more, hoping to do my last family universal trip report even though it was 2 summers ago lol


----------



## schumigirl

janiceinwonderland said:


> thanks so much!!  I am so looking forward it reading!
> Yes its still cold here, even though its supposed to be 60.. it feels like its 40.  I will be posting more, hoping to do my last family universal trip report even though it was 2 summers ago lol



I hope you do enjoy it.....

Oh I hear you on the temps......we have almost 60F today but it feels warmer strangely.....we are right on the coast and it can feel cooler than they say, so this is nice....when we used to live further up the East Coast it was much cooler, so it`s a bit milder down here.....just a bit.... 

Oh you should do your trip report......would love to read it......we do love to hear of folks trips......


----------



## janiceinwonderland

You two always look so happy!! can't say I blame you!  
The pizza looks good too! I always wonder how other pizza's are compared to NJ/NY pizza's which is what I am used to having.
And the lounge there is so nice, we once had passes to the United one at Newark Airport, and we were not impressed.  We ended paying for "good beer" aka Stella is my all time favorite as opposed to their comp beer.  But we did have the comp'd wine.  

Looking forward to your Airplane pics too, I have a thing for aviation haha.


----------



## schumigirl

janiceinwonderland said:


> You two always look so happy!! can't say I blame you!
> The pizza looks good too! I always wonder how other pizza's are compared to NJ/NY pizza's which is what I am used to having.
> And the lounge there is so nice, we once had passes to the United one at Newark Airport, and we were not impressed.  We ended paying for "good beer" aka Stella is my all time favorite as opposed to their comp beer.  But we did have the comp'd wine.
> 
> Looking forward to your Airplane pics too, I have a thing for aviation haha.



Lol......our pizzas can be nice......some are even lovely.....but the best pizza I ever had was in NYC (and one in LI) and the only other one that came close to that one was in Naples many years ago.......beautiful and so simple!! 

The lounge in the hotel is really lovely. Wine is bog standard plonk........but the liquor and beers are all brand names. Not sure it’s worth it for us to be honest, prices are sky high and we really don’t drink or eat enough of the snacks to make it worth it. It’s just a nice area to sit and relax though. 

The airport lounges not so much. We used to use one many years ago, but they reduced the price and it changed a lot....so we stopped doing that. 

Yes, I did get some pictures inside the plane again..... We do get funny looks at times but who cares........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Ooooo your trip report has started!!!!!  I'll just live vicariously through your trip report.  I think that's a great idea to get a car service to take you to the airport.  I know when we are on our way home ( even on long weekend trip to see the dd ) we are always exhausted.  The dh love to drive...but by the time we get home ( usually it is a 6-7 hr car trip ) we are tired.  So I hope you enjoyed the service!  

I am trying to talk the dh into flying the 4 of us to the DD house for when we leave for her wedding in Mexico in May.  I have a feeling we will be exhausted by the time we fly back from Cancun, then sleep for the night then drive home - a 7 hr drive to get home.  And he doesn't realize how exhausted he may be from our Mexican adventure.  Guess we will see what I can talk him into in the next couple of weeks.  

Can't wait to hear more about your trip!!!!


----------



## Tink2Day

YAY!! Trip report starting.  The fish looks YUMMY. Can't wait for more.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Ooooo your trip report has started!!!!!  I'll just live vicariously through your trip report.  I think that's a great idea to get a car service to take you to the airport.  I know when we are on our way home ( even on long weekend trip to see the dd ) we are always exhausted.  The dh love to drive...but by the time we get home ( usually it is a 6-7 hr car trip ) we are tired.  So I hope you enjoyed the service!
> 
> I am trying to talk the dh into flying the 4 of us to the DD house for when we leave for her wedding in Mexico in May.  I have a feeling we will be exhausted by the time we fly back from Cancun, then sleep for the night then drive home - a 7 hr drive to get home.  And he doesn't realize how exhausted he may be from our Mexican adventure.  Guess we will see what I can talk him into in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Can't wait to hear more about your trip!!!!



Lol.......hope you enjoy it.......

Yes, the car service was fabulous! Very relaxing and coming home it was brilliant! 

I know what you mean, we both love driving but after a flight and with you doing a drive of that length, it’s tough....7 hours is a long drive! 

Oh you would do right to fly instead of drive.....yes, that sounds a fabulous but exhausting time.......I vote for you to fly........


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> YAY!! Trip report starting.  The fish looks YUMMY. Can't wait for more.



Finally!!! I’m glad to have it started........

The fish was beautiful.......it was almost as good as fish from a local fish and chip shop we have close by.......usually I prefer fish without fuss......but fish and chips has to be battered fish! 

Glad you’re still here.........


----------



## elfling8

I was going to comment on that fish too!  It's dinner time and I haven't started cooking yet - would just rather have that!


----------



## schumigirl

elfling8 said:


> I was going to comment on that fish too!  It's dinner time and I haven't started cooking yet - would just rather have that!



Lol.......

It was delicious! Nice crisp batter without being greasy........might have it again in May.......lovely!

Enjoy your dinner though, whatever you end up having........


----------



## schumigirl

*SATURDAY MARCH 9TH..…………..TRAVEL DAY*


*What you don't ever want to deal with!! *







​

*So, we slept really well......I fell asleep really quickly, Tom watched the rest of the show/movie that we cannot even remember what it was...….then he put the light off and he also fell asleep.....very unusual for the night before a flight......but we were tired, so a deep sleep was needed and would be appreciated. *

*Until 1am. *

*The couple next door...….yes. They were very much awake and active at 1am. Loud enough to wake us up out of a deep sleep...….we got the impression they had plans for a long night ahead...…*

*So...….Carole being very grumpy and annoyed at being wakened from her slumber decided I`d either go out and knock on their door and be very civil despite the risk of embarrassment on both sides......or bang on the wall and yell we can hear everything, take a pause for the cause...……*

*I decided on the latter!!! With a little addition I`ll leave out of a family site.....but it was a suggestion we didn't want to hear something they were doing...…..and it worked. *

*Silence. Complete silence. Tom was howling with laughter....and no I didn't feel guilty.....who wants to hear that!!! *

*Back into bed, I did wonder if I`d get back to sleep......and I did. Woke up an hour or so later and the place was still quiet as the grave......got up, had a drink of water and looked out the window. Despite it being around 2.30am the main road outside was surprisingly busy. But I did get back into bed and fell asleep again. We had set two alarms and arranged an alarm call from the hotel......we do worry about sleeping late. *

*I woke up again around 6am and it was still dark, but got up and had a look around....I knew the alarm call was due at 6.30, so switched our ipads alarm off and waited for the call while sitting looking out of the window. Watched some very large planes come in from the other side this morning which amused me for a short time. *

*Alarm call never transpired. But, we never rely on just one alarm option......nope...…*

*Tom was still sound asleep and I jumped in the shower and used the very nice products the hotel supplies....they are nice enough but I prefer the ones they used to have many moons ago.....I also use their hairdryer to save me lugging along my own. I do however miss my straighteners......I only bring my American ones, so no straight hair this morning. My hair would look a fright when I got to Orlando. *

*Now Tom was finally awake and ready to start the day...…*

*Doesn't take long for him to get ready, the joys of no hair......lol...….(sorry Tom....)*

*We do a once over of the room and check we haven't left anything, but as it`s only the one night we really don't have that much stuff out....so we ramble our strangely  heavy suitcases out the door and pass the room where we assume the couple are still sleeping...….and no we didn't deliberately make a noise.....lol....*

*We could have had breakfast in the Executive Lounge which is included in the cost again, but it`s really too early to eat anything for us. So, into elevators and down to third floor and out into the Skywalk along to T2 for check in. It is quite chilly this morning so I was glad of my cardigan and Tom had his hoodie on. *

*The Virgin desks are almost in the middle of the terminal, and we head down to the Premium desks and as usual now there is no line waiting so we are straight to the front. The young man checking us in was lovely, he joked with us my case was already at the weight limit for cases and Tom`s was 2kg over......oops!!!! But, in our defence we did have some gifts for folks at the hotel including around 4kg of assorted chocolate bars for the Club Lounge staff. He did say the Virgin staff at the other end were told to be more assertive in sticking to the weight limits so we would be careful when coming home again.....*

*Once we had checked in and got our boarding cards we headed up through security. *

*This took moments as they are really quick at getting you through and bags too. No extra check for either of us this morning, but shoes off as usual...….it is hot in this area!!!! My bag is held back and I think what have I left in it...….it was rescanned and then sent through, so he must have just wanted to recheck something.....there wasn't much in it, so I have no clue what he saw, or thought he saw. But, they can recheck me anytime.....always happy to see them being thorough. *

*Once we have collected our bags we go through airside and now we are ready for a big mug of tea and a roll with bacon......so we stop at our usual place when we fly from this terminal......its a bit like a café but food is good and hot. You can go to places that do full breakfasts and serve alcohol, but to be honest at this time of the morning the smell of beer is a bit off putting…..it`s even too early to have a mimosa!! *

*We order, pay and go sit down and 5 minutes later we have our tea and a much awaited for breakfast roll with bacon...…...I have taken the top off to see the bacon....*



​








*I have to say we really enjoyed this one......plenty of bacon and tasty......Tom had bacon and sausage but had started to eat it before I got a picture and no one wants to see food that has been chomped into!! But, we enjoyed it and it was very filling. *

*Now we wait. We did sit in the café for a while, have another mug of tea, then headed off to the Duty Free area and wander around eyeing up several items of perfume, make up and Tom looks at the rum and watches....we don't buy anything today except some extra water for the plane. They are good at coming round with water, and you can go up anytime and help yourself to drinks, but we still like a bottle beside us. *

*They were offering samples and tastings of various alcohols......oh my.....it was barely 8am!!! No samples for us....*

*Once we had our fill of shopping outlets, we go and find where our plane is parked......do planes park??? And we found it easily.....you can`t really miss a 747 Jumbo Jet.....and what a miserable day.....we LOVE leaving the UK on days like this..….when it`s cold like this we can think of sunshine and warmer weather ahead.....hopefully. We are aware it`s still only March and the weather is forecast to be mixed.....still better than here. *

*We found a couple of seats and parked ourselves at the gate......and again waited...….*

*The way they load the plane is assistance passengers with wheelchairs and such first, then Upper and Premium.....but again, everyone lines up regardless if they are last on the plane or not.....so it`s a bit of a scrum at times......But we wait until we are called. And really it wouldn't be long. *













*And this was where it got a little odd. *

*So, they called Premium passengers, so we all moved forward and showed our passports and boarding cards as always......Tom, who had been expecting an extra search did indeed get pulled aside for a hand and clothes swab and bag search...….no big deal......I would go straight on the plane and wait. So, I merrily wandered on with one other couple and didn't really glance behind me.....Tom would be right behind me.....right????? *

*Cabin Crew always greet you with a lovely smile and we always acknowledge them, so many walk past without even a glance...….I head upstairs to what is affectionately known as The Bubble on the Jumbo......the cabin is smaller and can be quieter depending on your fellow passengers of course......but, we like it. *

*I say hello the CC upstairs and wander down to our seats that are at the very front of the cabin.....and bring out my camera while the cabin is still quiet...….I like our seats. We had the ones on the opposite side last March and were delighted to get them again this year......no one in front of you, although the Premium seats have excellent leg room, so if you do have passengers in front and recline, you still have loads of room.....*

*So, I got the camera and took our seats and turned back to take some of the cabin......I have cut the picture a bit as to hide the couple two rows behind us faces. They were a nice couple. *

*The red seats at the rear of the cabin are economy seats that you can pay extra for upstairs......it used to just be all Premium, but I guess they saw an opportunity to make some more money there......I don't know.....but it is a mix of both. *

*I do like the extra storage bins you get beside you in this cabin....they hold a lot and ideal to keep a few items beside you and not in the overhead storage bins. *

































*At this point, I`m slowly beginning to notice...….that no one else has come upstairs yet......we knew the flight was full and when they called for Premium seat folks a lot of folks got up.....and where was Tom. I knew from experience that the swabs and checks only take a few moments...….so where was he??*

*I sat down and made myself comfortable....thinking they usually load the plane as quickly as possible so they can push back from the gate on time to avoid any fines or charges for leaving late.....so this was unusual. I looked out the window and saw the gangway was still there......then looked behind us again and saw no one was yet joining us in the cabin...……*

*Then one of the pilots came out seemingly in a rush but not running in a terrified manner which was a bit of a relief I have to say...…….and then CC disappeared too...….now I was starting to worry more than a little.....two ground crew men with official looking clip boards appeared with a worried look and chatted to the other pilot and started to shake their heads...……..then they left. Meanwhile CC were handing round the bubbly....I did take my glass and thought well, it can`t be too bad...….but still no other passengers.....then the pilot appeared back up and he did smile at me rather reassuringly, so no disasters hopefully...…..*

*But......all I could think about was this very famous and very funny scene I`m sure most of us know and love.....if you`re a Friends fan of course...…………*






​





​





​



*So, now I was incredibly worried......had someone taken ill, had Tom taken ill...….then CC made a small announcement that made my heart sink...….the far left engine was showing a technical fault and although we were perfectly safe on board, no one else was boarding and they may have to remove the offending engine and put it on an inspection bridge to sort out/find out the fault...….there may only have been three of us up here but you could hear the groan from us all!!!! But, all we could do was wait...….at least we knew why the Cabin resembled the Marie Celeste!!! *

*I looked out again and saw the other Virgin plane leave for Atlanta...…..just to rub salt on the ever growing wound...….so, I sipped my bubbly and waited...…...but you know that stomach churning feeling of worry.....yep, I was thinking the worst. You can`t mess about with engines. *












*After what seemed like an eternal wait which in reality was only around 25 minutes, CC made another announcement that the engine had corrected itself (ok) and no need to remove it for checks...…..and the Captain had given permission for boarding to commence.........Thank Goodness!!!! *

*A few minutes later passengers began to appear and then I saw Tom and was so relieved!!! I did joke with him if something had happened to him, it would have been quite a lonely flight without him.....*

*He had only been delayed a few moments with the search and set off to board.....he and others were stopped at the actual door to the plane by the pilot and CC and were only told no one was boarding right now.....no explanation as to why......so now he was worried something had happened to me.....lol...….they had to wait on the gangway although some did go back further where it was slightly warmer......he was stood beside the man who would be behind him on the plane and had a nice chat with him......seemed a nice man. *

*Then eventually with great relief all round, they were told they could board...……*

*And it did fill up quickly after that...….CC came back around with the bubbly and she gave me another as mine was all gone....she said I needed it after the worry......lol.....who am I to argue!!!! *

*Now we could start this trip properly...…..*






















*Although we weren't quite up in the air yet...…….*

*We pulled back from the gate around 30 minutes late......not too bad as we usually took off around 30 minutes beyond planned time generally, but we pulled back and just sat.....for an interminable amount of time....or so it seemed......I was quite amused by the fact I could see the reflection of our behemoth of a plane in the mirror on the building.....I`m easily amused at times!!! But, we did seem to sit an awful long time...…..then eventually we moved. *

*The drive to the actual runway takes around 10 minutes......and we move slowly, and it seemed much slower than usual to the take off runway......when all of a sudden what seemed like a few feet away from the beginning or end of the runway....we came to a sudden stop. *

*That sinking feeling came back...….would we ever get off the ground today...….the man beside us claimed with much authority he knew they`d have problems with that engine.....the engine should have been checked.....bla bla..…..he liked the sound of his own voice I think. And he was wrong. But, it didn't feel like we were going anywhere quickly today. *

*Then the pilot made an announcement...…….I did giggle a little mainly with relief it wasn't the engine.....turns out there were some extremely strong cross winds and they wouldn't have enough power to safely take off.....crikey if a jumbo jet can`t take off!!!! Now I do understand the physics of it all, but simply put if we tried to take off we could be flipped over......and no one wants that...….we do however marvel that in 2007 we took off from Orlando in the middle of a tropical storm and it felt like a monsoon.....so this must have been bad if we couldn't even make it to the runway. *

*So we sit.....again......and around 10 minutes later we move and for the briefest second we stop...…..Only a second later to hear and feel that massive thrusts of those four powerful engines get turned up to full capacity to get this giant bird off the ground.……..now, that feeling is fabulous!!!! If you`ve ever flown on a jumbo jet you know.....there`s no feeling like it...…..the power as we rumble like a sleek panther along the runway you can feel the power and then all of a sudden you are gently swept off the ground and into the air...….then you know there`s nothing you can do about anything......but what a feeling...…*

*And with the cloud and cross winds and also being at the front of the plane,  I have to say the turbulence was a little rough....even for me......but it was fine.....and I did smile at the man who claimed it was the engines panic a little as we were being put through the mill...….lol...…..I looked out the window and marvelled as the land below slowly began to disappear and be replaced by grey cloud until we were above them and we could see the blue skies that were invisible to the population below right now...…..it is so beautiful. *

*Once we began to level out it did get a bit smoother......the seatbelt sign went off, we tend to keep ours on while we are seated and only remove for a bathroom visit......but many click them open...…*

*CC are round almost immediately with our first drinks service...….and our little bag of sour cream pretzels....I actually like these a lot, despite not liking actual pretzels...….I opt for white wine as I`ve had bubbly and so does Tom...….they always give you two bottles and you do get a choice of another with the meal too. *













*They also hand out the menu`s for the main meal that will be served soon...…... the food on the way out is usually quite decent, and I know Tom will opt for the lasagne, I think I`ll have the Teriyaki Chicken despite not liking coriander (cilantro) with the rice....I hope it`s not going to be too overpowering. *













*And afternoon tea later sounded good too...….I guessed we`d both opt for the roast beef and horseradish sandwich......not having a particularly sweet tooth, I have to say I liked the sound of the little desserts that would be enjoyed later too. *













*We got our tv screens out and with Virgin you have hundreds of movies to choose from......Tom watched something or other, I watched Bohemian Rhapsody and liked it a lot...….I`m a huge Freddie Mercury and Queen fan...…I did enjoy this movie. *

*Around half way through, CC served the meal and asked what meal we would like....Tom did choose the lasagne and I opted for the chicken...….we both got another wine and put them in storage space as I didn't think we`d drink them all. We did however drink plenty of water...…you do get a bottle of water too with the meal and again, you only have to ask for more. *












*Tom`s meal with his lasagne……..*











*And I have to say the food was good!!! I didn't even get offered a taste of Tom`s so I knew it was good, but it did have a lot of onions in it...….and I hate green beans so wouldn't have any of them...….my chicken was surprisingly nice.....very tender and the sauce was tasty.....and rice was edible with not too strong a taste of cilantro...…..*

*I didn't eat the dessert as it had banana in it.....so Tom inherited mine and I got his crackers...….he enjoyed it, but he likes banana. *

*We drank some wine and enjoyed our meal and continued to sit upright while we watched the movies....usually in economy no one reclines during a day flight, well, most don`t, as there isn't a huge amount of space......but in Premium, most folks do recline even during the day as there is so much space.....*

*Which leads me to my next incident of the day...…..*

*After I had watched the movie I noticed Tom had reclined slightly while watching his next movie choice.....he had checked and the man behind had put his tray away so felt it was ok to do so.....that seems to be the rule....once food is out of the way...recline away. *

*At this point, I decided I was going to try and sleep......the amenity pack has an eye mask as I had forgotten mine and ear plugs if needed...….last year up here I had slept my way across the Atlantic and quite fancied trying to do the same again....if I could. *

*So, as I turned around to tell the lady behind I was going to partly recline, not fully recline out of consideration to her.....I accidentally put my finger on the recline button as I turned......and at the same time saw sitting on the storage bins to the side of me.....was the sight of her bare feet glaring at me  *

*I was horrified...…..but this all happened in a split second....so I had reclined my seat and saw her feet at the same time......but at the same time she yelled at me and said OY, yes OY...…."lovie" that's my legs you`ve reclined on...you can`t do that...…..she then said she had long legs...….*

*I was so annoyed...….I had went to apologise for throwing my seat back when I had meant to tell her I was only reclining slightly, then saw her feet......and she was having a pop at me...….unbelievable!! Not a chance I`m accepting that...…*

*I told her very politely and very succinctly in a very unyielding and impermeable tone, I wasn't her "lovie" and to remove her bare feet from beside my seat and I had no intention or desire to see them again, told her she should move them now, and yes I would be reclining as that was what the seats were designed to do. I did notice she was FULLY reclined on the woman behind her...….*

*Her husband looked embarrassed and didn't even look up......she didn't say anything else and did put her feet down......but she was obviously very annoyed at being told to do......and also that I had dared to recline on her, I did hear her grumble to her husband for a few seconds, didn't care a jot...…..how disgusting is that......one of the CC spoke to me later and said she had seen her put her feet up and I hadn't noticed, she was going to tell the lady to put them down if I hadn't noticed when I did......even she agreed it was gross!!! Why do people do that.....*

*So, I did fully recline now…...and very comfortable I was too...……*

*I wrapped the blanket they give you around me, put my eye mask on and as the cabin was quiet didn't bother with ear plugs.....I don't really like them in my ears and my noise cancelling ones are bulky to sleep with.....the cabin was warm anyway and the lights were dimmed......I had already pulled the shades on the windows to stop the glare from the sun anyway as had everyone else, so it was fairly easy to drop off......the cabin was peaceful and I was asleep instantly. Tom marvels how I can drop off instantly on the plane......well, the wine helps...……*

*I fell asleep around less than half way over the Atlantic.....and woke up in Canada...….not bad!!!! And I did feel quite refreshed, if a little stiff as I hadn't moved...…..*

*By strange coincidence, just after I woke up....the woman behind me got up for the bathroom and rather animatedly moved my seat probably more than needed to get up......well, she probably thought that would annoy me.....lol...….just told me I had got under her skin.....I`ve been told I can do that apparently  .....lol.....but I was awake and ready to enjoy the final stages of the flight...….*























*Flying over Canada is always a joy to see......it looks so rugged and remote in certain areas.....and very beautiful from this vantage point.....far too cold for me...…we once flew quite high up in Canada to avoid weather and it was some of the most beautiful terrain I`d ever seen. And remote. *























*Tom was watching another movie so I started watching something else too.....but got a bit bored with it...so began to watch the second Antman movie...which was funny. At this point we hit turbulence again and the seat belt sign went back on and we got seriously rumbled about for around 15 minutes or so......they did put the seat belt sign off soon but we still rumbled around a little....*

*I tend to avoid using plane bathrooms for as long as possible.....but I did go and they`re never usually as bad I imagine......you can`t really avoid them during a nine hour flight at some point. *

*Settling back down it`s lovely being able to see land out of the window at times...….and I flicked through a couple of movies but not getting engrossed in any of them......I gave up and watched the Sky map for the rest of the journey...……*

*With just over 90 minutes to go, they served afternoon tea......and I thought about giving it a miss, but was glad I did have it.....*

*The little bread rolls weren't the nicest, so I just picked the meat and filling out and ate a little of the roll.....and didn't eat too much of the desserts as they were incredibly sweet......the lemon one was gorgeous....sweet and zingy at the same time.....I don't like macarons so gave Tom mine, but I did have half of the scone with the clotted cream...….which is gorgeous!!!! Doesn't have the best name as it evokes a few images....but it is lush!!!! *













*Once the tea is cleared we always feel that sense of longing to just get there...….the last hour drags out so long and feels like forever...….and then even longer...…*

*And everyone is the same......you can feel the anticipation and excitement build even though there are no children up here, I think as adults you can be more excited at times...….*

*We hit Myrtle Beach and hit some more turbulence, so he headed out to sea a little more and it was fine.....then we turned slightly and headed back in and now we had only around 20 mins or so left...*














*TV screens for Bulkhead seats had to be stowed away now...….so we guessed where we were and then we saw Cape Canaveral...….it was on our side, but it was a little bit away.....although the VAB was clear as crystal....*

*Now we were close......and those last few minutes are the best of the flight...….seeing the familiar areas around the flight path and then finally seeing MCO and we noticed how clear we could still see the VAB at Cape Canaveral from here......it isn't far at all to go there...…..*

*We had an excellent landing.....very smooth and a little like how impressive take off is, the brakes are even more so if possible...…..how you stop this thing in a relatively small amount of time!!!! *

*We drive for what feels like forever and eventually pull into our slot......seatbelt sign off and everyone unbuckles, grateful for the chance to stretch your legs and start collecting your belongings...…it looks beautiful outside!!! *

*We upstairs are second off after Upper class and we are in no rush....we are right at the front of the plane so will be last off up here......everyone is slowly getting impatient as we aren't moving very quickly....but we are over the moon as the pilot has opened up the cockpit door and we have a look in....one of the pilots tells us it`s fine to come in and have a look......of course the days when you could visit the cockpit during flights are long gone, this was quite a treat in itself...….*

*The pilots were quite chatty despite filling in paperwork at the same time and encouraged us to have a good look.....I didn't take any pictures as I felt it inappropriate somehow......but it was very interesting and we were glad they allowed us a peek...…*

*As everyone was moving we thanked the pilots for getting us there safely and one apologised for the turbulence......Tom laughed and said I`d loved it...….he laughed and said so does he...…..*

*Now we made our way downstairs thanking CC on the way and the one who had spoke to me about the lady behind me said I had dealt with it well.....think she may have expected some repercussions......thankfully not. *

*Now we headed down to Immigration, baggage, car hire and home...…….*






​


----------



## keishashadow

You’d think an airport hotel would have better sound insulation .  Weren’t you glad your son wasn’t along?

Bacon eh? Looks delish  but more akin to country ham or what they call Canadian bacon here.  

Talk about a smart plane...righting itself!  Scary stuff there, you handled it very well.  There wouldn’t have been enough vino on board to calm me down.

Meant to ask, considering purchasing, have you tried the ANC (active noise cancelling) headphones?  I’m usually stuck way back in coach with the majority of kiddos and engine noise.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> You’d think an airport hotel would have better sound insulation .  Weren’t you glad your son wasn’t along?
> 
> Bacon eh? Looks delish  but more akin to country ham or what they call Canadian bacon here.
> 
> Talk about a smart plane...righting itself!  Scary stuff there, you handled it very well.  There wouldn’t have been enough vino on board to calm me down.
> 
> Meant to ask, considering purchasing, have you tried the ANC (active noise cancelling) headphones?  I’m usually stuck way back in coach with the majority of kiddos and engine noise.



lol....yes!! Although it has happened once with him with us years ago.....he was asleep though.....

Yes, that's our bacon....I prefer it to the US stuff and tried Canadian bacon once.....wasn't as good.....

Oh the plane thing was worrying initially, but I just wanted to take off....convinced myself we really only needed 3 engines anyway as I sat waiting....yes, that would be fine, even two would work.........lol...…

I have noise cancelling headphones not sure what active ones are.....they are good...I usually use them on night flights but they are bulky to sleep with. For movies and general noise avoidance, I like them. They don't fully block out noise, but when you take them off you notice the difference...….you can get much better ones than the ones I have though......


----------



## Tink2Day

More time to comment today before starting to work....think I'm up to 3 companies within the one Medical Practice now.....
Anyway, I would have had heart failure on the plane, I'm a worrier, reading your description I had pictures of Tom in handcuffs after failing the swab check and many other disastrous scenes playing out while waiting.  I love the plane pictures, love watching them fly overhead when the flight pattern moves over our farm in the country. love the food pictures, love getting to the destinations..... but flying itself 
Whenever I fly I sit seat belted in, straight up, death grip on the arm rests, jump at every noise of the engines, constantly measure the changes to the distance of the ground, regardless of the length of the flight, even the longest flights.  I know I'm one who the flight attendants watch closely, expecting me to go off the deep end, I've seen them glancing at me and have had them ask if I'm okay. Losing engines, landing in wind shear, dangerous turbulence well you might see why.  I think the one time with a child kicking  the back of my seat all the way from my connecting airport in Dallas to Orlando was just the icing on the cake.... 

I love Canada, so beautiful but prefer the West Coast, just my choice though.


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> More time to comment today before starting to work....think I'm up to 3 companies within the one Medical Practice now.....
> Anyway, I would have had heart failure on the plane, I'm a worrier, reading your description I had pictures of Tom in handcuffs after failing the swab check and many other disastrous scenes playing out while waiting.  I love the plane pictures, love watching them fly overhead when the flight pattern moves over our farm in the country. love the food pictures, love getting to the destinations..... but flying itself
> Whenever I fly I sit seat belted in, straight up, death grip on the arm rests, jump at every noise of the engines, constantly measure the changes to the distance of the ground, regardless of the length of the flight, even the longest flights.  I know I'm one who the flight attendants watch closely, expecting me to go off the deep end, I've seen them glancing at me and have had them ask if I'm okay. Losing engines, landing in wind shear, dangerous turbulence well you might see why.  I think the one time with a child kicking  the back of my seat all the way from my connecting airport in Dallas to Orlando was just the icing on the cake....
> 
> I love Canada, so beautiful but prefer the West Coast, just my choice though.



Lol.......oh I get it......I really do.....I used to be petrified when flying....but got used to it fairly quickly. My first flight was hilarious.......I was convinced we weren’t going to make it. So ridiculous......

We have had a few hairy flights....one landing in Switzerland, as we landed all we could see were emergency vehicles trundling towards our plane that was aiming for the middle of nowhere.......turns out there was a wing fault. We all heard a loud noise about an hour from landing.......oops! And once in fog our pilot announced it would be a difficult landing......we almost landed on the motorway......we went back up almost at the same angle as RRR.......so funny now......that pilot took some teasing when he walked past us all.......

I love flying though.....

Yes, the West Coast looks and sounds beautiful.......I wouldn’t live anywhere as cold as Canada........

Hope your day passes quickly since you’re working.......


----------



## chicagoshannon

I love how the plane maps have little information like where the Titanic sank and the year.  I miss the days when the pilots would announce where you were in the country so you could take a peek out the window.


----------



## keishashadow

Some war stories Glad I have a month before I have to fly lol


----------



## schumigirl

chicagoshannon said:


> I love how the plane maps have little information like where the Titanic sank and the year.  I miss the days when the pilots would announce where you were in the country so you could take a peek out the window.



Yep, I’ve learned a couple of things through the Sky Maps over the years I never knew........

It’s a few years since we flew around Europe, but they always used to tell you which country you were about to fly over........I had a panic once when the pilot announced if everyone went to the left side of the plane you would see the top of a mountain, can’t remember which.......everyone got up to look except me........I was trying to balance the plane out......lol.....I was convinced we’d topple over! Doh!!!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Some war stories Glad I have a month before I have to fly lol



Lol.......

Oh I have loads of similar stories I could tell you.......but.......maybe I won’t.......


----------



## cynditech

All caught up - I'm sooo excited to be reading another one of your reports!  I am already dying laughing about those nasty feet!!!  That grosses me out so much - people can be so odd on flights - I don't want to see your feet near me at all!!!

Looking forward to more awesome details!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

cynditech said:


> All caught up - I'm sooo excited to be reading another one of your reports!  I am already dying laughing about those nasty feet!!!  That grosses me out so much - people can be so odd on flights - I don't want to see your feet near me at all!!!
> 
> Looking forward to more awesome details!!!!!



Thanks.....glad to see you here.......

Oh Cyndi it was an awful sight!!  Feet are never pretty........and I don’t want to see anyone’s from a distance, never mind up close like that! 

Yes, why are people so thoughtless like that......maybe she’ll think twice next time......but not sure she will sadly. 

CC can tell some tremendous stories about what folks think is acceptable on flights.......make your hair curl!!!


----------



## jump00

Woohoo - another fabulous trip report from Carole and Tom!  As I say each time -  my favourite part is the flight over with pictures- luv all your inflight stories (crazy foot lady/ engine issues).  You write with such flair it hooks us all in  I think it was a great idea to hire a car service for your drives to and from the airport. No stress. 
Please tell Tom his pictures are wonderful- he has a great eye. 

Brenda


----------



## schumigirl

*TRAVEL DAY CONTINUED*


*NOT THE WAY YOU WANT TO ARRIVE*






​

*This is the best part of the flight...….getting off and heading into the airport. We started off the plane and thanked the CC at the door we headed down to immigration......we landed and got off the plane by 4.15pm which was only ten minutes later than our scheduled landing, so he did make up some time on the flight, and I do remember Tom mentioning at one point how fast he was flying....it tells you all that info on the Sky Map too. So, considering we had a late start, we were here in a decent time. *

*Immigration can be a nightmare if another Jumbo or more lands in front of you......but we now have Global Entry, so no worries about that for us.....and as we walked through the line was fairly long for those that don't have it. I think a Peruvian airline lands around the same time...….so we took pleasure in walking to the left, up to the machine that very quickly delivered our slip of paper to say we were good to go, quick chat to a very friendly Immigration officer who asked if we had any food and we told him British Chocolate.....and he was very personable and was joking about enjoying some......it`s nice when they`re human. I understand their job is grave and they do an amazing job, but sometimes they can be very severe and it`s lovely when they are very friendly once the essential checks are done. We always declare chocolate and candy, but they`re really only interested if it`s something not allowed really.....but we follow the rules and declare anything....as someone once told us....if it is edible....you declare it. So, we do. We were only ever sent to secondary checks once and the officer there asked what we had and why we had been sent over........we said chocolate and cookies.....he looked at us and said yeah you`re good, have a great trip...….so, not a big deal. *

*We wished our officer today a good day and headed over to the luggage carousel, I went to the bathroom and freshened up a little......ironically I sprayed some deodorant and immediately heard an alarm going off and thought it was the stuff from the deodorant had set off the smoke alarms......pure coincidence......it was the alarm to say the carousel was starting up!!! *

*I wandered back out and saw Tom pull both our cases off the carousel at the same time......what were the chances of that!!! Ours never come off first...….it was now 4.40pm......twenty five minutes since landing and we were heading out to the people mover...…..quickest time out of immigration ever. *

*I did then see the woman who was behind me on the plane who told me she had long legs as we headed past everyone else......and no she didn't. She was around 3" shorter than me and I`m only 5`7. Long legs my eye!!!!! *

*There was a people mover waiting so we hopped on and soon we were whizzing along to the main terminal and straight to the car hire desk downstairs. *

*Last few trips we have upgraded to the Maserati and really enjoyed driving that car......and it was there to upgrade again......but we decided as we have just bought a Porsche SUV back home we would try their Cayenne instead......of course we knew with it being a rental it wouldn't be the all singing all dancing full of gadgets one we had bought.....but it was a change...….so we asked for that one and set off over to the garage. *

*We did have to wait as they only had one and it was coming from another part of the airport...….and it was around 20 minutes.....but it arrived and it was Black with a tan interior......the one we have ordered is black but with a dark interior......and we saw it was of course a much older model......but, we would still enjoy driving it I`m sure.*

*We set off and began driving on the roads that are so, so familiar to us now......after so many years and visits, we could almost drive this road with our eyes closed. *

*I had left my camera in the hand luggage bag in the trunk so didn't get my usual Orlando Eye and Star Flyer picture as we approach Universal...…..but soon we were approaching our favourite sight.....RPR and Sapphire Falls...….we do still find it a little strange not pulling in to RP and driving past to go to Sapphire......but we do and pulling in is almost the same as pulling into RP now...……*

*So, we drop the car off and head inside to our alternative favourite hotel......the beautiful Sapphire Falls.....we are a little later as we had the wait for the car, so by the time we check in our friend has gone home. He goes between both hotels so we knew he might not be there anyway, but one of his assistants came out to welcome us back home which was lovely......I know we`ll see him tomorrow...….but we have a lovely catch up and then we head off to our room which is Guest House 2 again...……*

*And we love this suite....and the view of the lagoon and RP is our favourite side of the hotel to be......this suite has a lot of space and very light and airy...….and having two separate bathrooms is ideal!!!! *

*The open space as soon as you walk in immediately you see you have a huge amount of space...….I love the colours of the rooms and again, despite it being quite late and beginning to dull down, it is so light...…..*


​








*Extra bathroom as you enter the suite...…*













*We do use this beautiful table for food, especially if we have pastries for breakfast or room service......*











*
We have a very comfortable pull out sofa, ideal for families...…and snoozing of course!!! *
































*The small kitchen has no cutlery or dishes, but anything you need they can send to you if you need it......the fridge is a standard size that holds quite a lot, with no freezer compartment but the ice machines are on every floor...…*













*We love this bedroom......the bed is huge and like all of the Loews beds we have ever slept on, incredibly comfortable...…there is a good sized closet where the safe is kept and extra storage for cases. There are drawers and storage in the cabinet too....ideal for even all my stuff......*

*Turndown  service had already been, usually they close the drapes and make the rooms all cosy, but I guess since we were checking in they didn't do it today...…..those bottles of water are very much appreciated......and if you have used the towels from the morning change, they do make sure they are replenished, but this suite gives you so many towels it`s very rare you run out. But, lovely service. *

































*The main bathroom is huge!!!! Huge...…..there is a massive walk in shower, and a shower over the separate bathtub...…..and double sinks which are essential in a bathroom.....although I think Tom was going to use the other bathroom for shaving and such.....meant I had this one to myself...….*












*We do share our master bathroom at home, and it is fairly large, but having this just for me is perfect.....although I do have to share the shower...……guess I`ll survive.....lol.....*





















*I do like the separate toilet again of course...….it`s such a good idea for families who would be sharing.....*






















*I don't believe we have ever used the shower over the bathtub any time we`ve had this suite......the main shower is spacious and we stick to that one. *












*Once we had wandered round a little and unpacked a little.....well, that was the idea....we said we`d make a start then finish up later when we came back from StrongWater Bar, but we ended up fully packed and everything put away, it is good to get that job out of the way...….

StrongWater Bar is always our first night choice over in this hotel...….we love this bar and are always made so welcome, although they make everyone so welcome, it is a lovely bar.....we know so many of them now as we do come in here a lot......food, drinks and service are just the best!! *

*We are immediately greeted by Fernando, he is the manager and welcomes us back with big hugs and escorts us to a lovely table at the back of the bar......we do like it up in this area as you can see the fire pit and have a lovely view out of the window......and the lovely Brittany is looking after us tonight and she beams when she sees us sitting tonight...…she is so lovely and such a genuine girl. *

*We catch up quickly and have a good old chat before ordering a Rum Mule for me.....I was so looking forward to this one...although haven't found a cocktail yet we don't like....they are all lovely...….and Tom went for a beer tonight...…..we would order food later...…..it was so lovely to be back again and we feel so much at home here.....it is like being in Cheers....so many know us and come up to say hello and welcome back...…nice though. *












*
We have our first drink and then I order a French Berry daiquiri and food wise we opt for Choripapa which is potatoes, sausage and and a little bit of a sauce that is a tiny bit spicy......and Caribbean ceviche which are delicious...….and two of our favourite dishes. Although like the cocktails, we have a few favourites. *






















*
We love the style of food in here. Smaller plates and easily suited to share......we often have several dishes between us...…*

*The music is gentle. Its`s usually the same couple who sing on a Saturday night, but tonight the singer Elizabeth, has been replaced by the lady who sings at the Caribbean Carnivale show here in Sapphire......she is also a beautiful singer. Very gentle music and not too loud or intrusive. *













*I had taken a few sips of the daiquiri before I remembered to take a picture......it is delicious and fairly strong......like all of their cocktails, you can really taste the rum so it`s never a diluted cocktail...…*













*Fernando comes over for a chat and a catch up and we tell him yes, we`re here for two weeks so will see a lot of this bar.....and he tells us of a special they are doing from Chef Carlos.....it`s a giant pork chop at around 2.5lbs, again, ideal for sharing...….marinated for 24 hours then cooked in a sous vide, then griddled and comes with plantain slices and rice and beans......he made it sound so delicious we knew we would opt for that before the two weeks is up.....they only do so many, so we told him when would be in for one and he said he`d make sure it was there...….that sounded good!!!! I don't have a sous vide but, think I may consider investing in one....so many folks rave about them. *

*I then got my favourite of the list......the Rum Revival...….it is beautiful and has blueberries and a basil, very slight basil taste, but so nice......and we were congratulating ourselves for managing to stay awake without dropping at this point......it was only around 9pm, but we had flagged long before that at times.....and this was where Fernando told us we were losing an hour tonight......we had no idea.....I usually know when the time changes here, but hadn't noticed this time. So I was glad he mentioned it...….*













*We were chatting away the evening and commenting how lovely it is in here, when Brittany appeared with Fernando and said they wanted us to try their brand new dessert that was going on the new season menu soon......they are pastelitos…..very light pastry with brie and guava sauce inside and is served with a side of espresso ice cream...……..*

*I have to say, espresso ice cream isn't something I would usually choose...I didn't think I even liked it as I`m not a fan of coffee desserts...….but I`ll try it as this chef makes some amazing dishes.....*

*And it looked beautiful.......*













*It was gorgeous!!!! The whole thing together works beautifully...…..I usually eat brie on it`s own with crackers, or in a grilled sandwich. I have never used it in a dessert before and this was stunning......and we were so grateful to Brittany for gifting us this dessert.....we truly loved every bit of it....and I know we would order it again in a heartbeat...……*

*But, how kind...…..

*



​


*
We certainly were incredibly grateful as they do make you feel special in here......all of them......and for tonight we headed out and went back to our room after thanking them again for the lovely hospitality you receive in here...….*

*Now I was yawning...…….but strangely wished I had got some food to take away as I do like to nibble...….*

*Opened our doors and saw we had been sent a gift from our friend while we were out...….always so considerate and kind beyond belief...….and we loved this cheese plate!!!!!! *










​

*Fruit, cheese and crackers was the perfect snack right now...…..and we happily munched some of it, and put some in the fridge for the morning as we planned to go buy some pastries from the grab and go and eat them in our room, so this would complement those perfectly.....if I could stop nibbling those grapes!!!!! *

*We are always blown away by the kind gestures from so many people while we are here....especially from our friend who is simply the nicest, kindest man on earth......and another reason we feel so much at home here.....people we have known for many years always making us feel so welcome. *

*And the beautiful surroundings of course...…….*

*I had already sent our friend an email to thank him for everything as always...….and said he`d see us tomorrow......looking forward to it already. *

*For tonight, we lasted till around 11pm, which was good for us......until we realised it was of course midnight as we moved our watches forward before going to bed......we had already lost an hour and we`ve just arrived!!!! *

*We hit the shower and finally, clambered into that huge bed that looked so inviting, especially when you`ve been awake for what feels like a gazillion hours....in reality it was only 19 hours or so...….but, we had snoozed on the plane which helps.…….*

*We fully closed the drapes so the light wouldn't wake us in the morning....we planned to take our time and chill out this trip...…..and we honestly fell asleep instantly thinking of the kind words someone had told us earlier.....*






​


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> Woohoo - another fabulous trip report from Carole and Tom!  As I say each time -  my favourite part is the flight over with pictures- luv all your inflight stories (crazy foot lady/ engine issues).  You write with such flair it hooks us all in  I think it was a great idea to hire a car service for your drives to and from the airport. No stress.
> Please tell Tom his pictures are wonderful- he has a great eye.
> 
> Brenda



YAY...….Glad you`re back!!!! 

I will tell Tom.....he does have a better eye than me...although it doesn't help me I can`t see what I`m taking without my glasses on.....lol.....funny thing is he takes his glasses off to see up close!!! 

I do enjoy the flight part too......well, except for horrible foot lady......and yes, the car service was fabulous....and happy we have them booked for May and the return journey in September...…

Thanks....glad you`re enjoying it so far...…..


----------



## Owlpost23

A great start-so glad to be reading another one of your reports!


----------



## EveDallas

Loving your report so far! I would have been imaging the worst during the boarding delay - just my nature LOL. Glad it turned out well!

What days are you going to be there in Dec? I have a family trip planned then and would love to finally meet if our schedules match up!


----------



## schumigirl

Owlpost23 said:


> A great start-so glad to be reading another one of your reports!



Thanks so much.......

I’m glad you’re enjoying it.......I am going to try and finish this one in a decent amount of time.......hopefully!!


----------



## schumigirl

EveDallas said:


> Loving your report so far! I would have been imaging the worst during the boarding delay - just my nature LOL. Glad it turned out well!
> 
> What days are you going to be there in Dec? I have a family trip planned then and would love to finally meet if our schedules match up!



*WELCOME*  along EveDallas 

Glad to see you here too.........oh it wasn’t fun at the time I have to say, my mind was all over the place, but I guessed if they were pouring bubbly it couldn’t be too bad.....could it.....lol........

We arrive Nov 29th till Dec 10th this year.......RP for that trip........oooh when are you there??? It would be nice to meet up for sure.......


----------



## EveDallas

schumigirl said:


> *WELCOME*  along EveDallas
> 
> Glad to see you here too.........oh it wasn’t fun at the time I have to say, my mind was all over the place, but I guessed if they were pouring bubbly it couldn’t be too bad.....could it.....lol........
> 
> We arrive Nov 29th till Dec 10th this year.......RP for that trip........oooh when are you there??? It would be nice to meet up for sure.......



We'll be there Dec. 7th - 13th. We'll definitely have to plan a meet then - I've been following your trip reports for so long I feel like I know you already


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> *
> and no I didn't feel guilty.....who wants to hear that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *​


----------



## buteraa

Sounds like a great first day!  I love the tile in the master bathroom, so pretty.  I'm so sorry we didn't get a chance to meet in March.  I ended up getting sick the day after we arrived from the plane I think and I was laid up for most of our trip.  I'm sorry you didn't care for Disney Springs, but at least you had a chance to try it.  We are going back down to Orlando 9/27-10/5.  Not sure if you will be there but I hope we can try to meet up again.  We've been talking about going to city walk for a walk around and maybe dinner.


----------



## macraven

_Woot!

Another awesome trip report from
Schumi!_


----------



## schumigirl

Love it Vicki...…...


----------



## schumigirl

buteraa said:


> Sounds like a great first day!  I love the tile in the master bathroom, so pretty.  I'm so sorry we didn't get a chance to meet in March.  I ended up getting sick the day after we arrived from the plane I think and I was laid up for most of our trip.  I'm sorry you didn't care for Disney Springs, but at least you had a chance to try it.  We are going back down to Orlando 9/27-10/5.  Not sure if you will be there but I hope we can try to meet up again.  We've been talking about going to city walk for a walk around and maybe dinner.



Oh no, that's not good.......it`s never fun being ill on a trip!!!

Hope you`re much better now....but shame you missed some trip time. 

I`m starting a thread over on the regular Universal board for folks visiting in September as there`s quite a few of us going around the same time......so hopefully we can catch a quick hello or something...….that would be nice...…

It was a nice first day......any day we get to Orlando is a good one though.....lol......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Woot!
> 
> Another awesome trip report from
> Schumi!_



Thanks mac...….

Hope it is awesome......lol......I always think we didn't do too much.....and this time we did have a lot of down time some days......hard to talk about doing nothing...… But, I`ll have a bash...…


----------



## schumigirl

*SUNDAY MARCH 10TH*








​
*Waking up on your first full day of vacation knowing you have the whole trip ahead of you is the best feeling...and although we both slept so well, we always do sleep so well in these hotels, I still woke up at around 5am....which was now 9am in the UK...…..but usually 10 before the time change!!!! Confuses me at the best of time...….and once I`m awake I very rarely get back to sleep......so, as Tom was still sound asleep I got up and went through to the living room and opened up the drapes and it was still pitch black outside, but already the place was springing to life with security around the boat deck getting ready for the day and someone was actually jogging already...……*

*I sat at the dining room table and just watched as the dawn rose and you do see the most beautiful sunrise from this vantage point over RPR......I did take some pictures, but they don't show up very well with the glare of the sun and the windows....but it is lovely. And sitting here watching the sunrise was incredibly relaxing although soon I was disturbed by the sound of Tom rumbling to life wondering if I had gone out already, I do love an early morning walk, although haven't done it in a long time.....I have always been so lucky and have lived right beside the sea, so some very nice morning walks can easily be enjoyed. It`s funny as I don't really like being in the water, but love living right beside it.*

*So, as Tom was now awake, I went back through and got in the shower and wondered what the weather was going to be like...….eh, I think that`ll be an easy one today......sun is shining......the temps are not too bad for today.....this week looks amazing....with a little blip from Saturday to Tuesday then beautiful again.....I don't care.....it looks lovely...…..*

*Once we are both dressed Tom heads down to the Dutch Trading Co to get coffee and a couple of pastries.....I also bring out the rest of the cheese and fruit to enjoy for breakfast too...….and surprisingly as it`s the weekend, he`s not away too long...…..the line can be so busy in there on a morning...…*














*The mix of the fruit, cheese and pastries is perfect for breakfast this morning and we quickly devour almost everything along with a lovely cup of coffee...…*

*We then facetime Kyle and he has snow!!!! He shows us outside from our windows and yep, it is turning to rain now mainly, but you can see the fields all white in the distance.....and looks cold!!! He`s in for the rest of the day now and no plans to go anywhere......I then show him the view from our windows here...….he does grumble a bit....lol......no difference!!! *

*We chat for a while and have a good old catch up, well as much as you can after three days......but he always has some work updates which is nice. But, we say our goodbyes and we clean up the breakfast things and kind of take our time...….*

*I get an email from our friend to say we`ll meet in the Sapphire lobby as he`s over at RP right now, so we have a little bit of time before that. And then all of a sudden, not sure what we were doing....I know Tom had the tv on by now and found some obscure 1950`s sci fi movie on so he would have been there for the day if he could...…(not really) I looked at the time and had a mild panic...……all I had to do was grab my bag and I was ready...….and wait for Tom...*







​



*lol......we are never late. I hate lateness and thankfully it took Tom about 20 seconds before he was ready to go too...….*

*We wandered down to the lobby and took a seat while we waited......I got an email saying he was on his way.....such a busy guy and we always appreciate the time he makes for us...…..at that, one of his other assistants came out to meet us......we had never met for some reason and it was lovely to finally put a face to a name......we chatted for a while until our friend made it over......always a joy to see him!!! *

*We had a really good chat and catch up and we knew he was going to be busy these few days ahead.....but I was sure we`d see him once the busy few days was over. Another couple of hugs from him and we set off and we went out to the car....the valet guys are the best and we immediately recognised some of the same faces from last September and our other trips last year...….one guy only works the weekend and he made a beeline for us as soon as he saw us......always good to catch up with the same folks. *

*Our first day is always a lazy day...….we don't do much usually and get some shopping and a few gifts for folks from various stores......and we always start in Walmart, then ABC Wines and Publix. *

*Walmart I freely admit isn't the nicest store to go to, but they have a fabulous selection of items and have many products and lines we can`t get over here. I do buy the Aussie shampoo and conditioner to do me while I am here and a lovely fruity shower gel......I do take back the large shampoo and conditioners but today I just buy what I need for our trip. We pick up some cookies and potato chips for the room and various other snacks....we do like a ready supply of "stuff" and some of the Pepperidge Farm cookies we take back to Kyle....yep, the double chocolate ones.....he loves them. *

*ABC Wines and Spirits is a store we love......we could easily spend thousands of dollars in here as again, some of the better rums we just can`t get easily in the UK.....we could order online but it would be almost three times the cost at least......so we love how everything is so much of a bargain over here for us......although our rum selection was well stocked as we had brought back many bottles over our last few trips......so we buy our gifts and a large bottle of Appleton Estate rum for us......oh ginger beer and the bottle of sharp lime juice.....we did plan to have one or two rum mule`s while we were here...….funnily enough we ended up not opening the bottle for us after all and took it home......very strange!!!! *

*Publix didn't take us long either......we picked up a few items only they sell and by then it was lunchtime....and despite our decent breakfast, we were hungry......it was almost 1pm by now and I did feel this morning had just flown by.....I didn't want the whole trip to go past like this, so I decided I wouldn't be rushing anywhere again this trip.....well, I hoped!!!! *

*We decided not to drop the stuff off at the hotel instead just driving straight to the Ale House on Kirkman.....one of our favourite places...…..*

*The bridge over Kirkman is really coming along well.....it has taken quite a long time to do a bridge.....or so it seems. But, this is a very welcome addition for anyone who has ever crossed this road.....it`s safe with sidewalks and lights, but some don't understand how the roads work and we have seen some take a chance!!!! That's always scary to see. *













*We love the Ale House.......lunch or dinner, food is always fabulous and is very inexpensive without feeling cheap in any way...….staff are amazingly friendly and very chatty whether you sit at the bar or at the tables or booths......and this was going to be our first lunch of the trip. *













*We sometimes sit at the bar, but today we opt for a booth and Tom as the driver opts for strawberry lemonade and I of course go for a good chardonnay...…..well, we are on vacation!!! *

*We quickly decide to order the cobb salad with blackened chicken and shrimp for Tom, and I decide to have the Big Red sandwich with one of their spicier sauces...….lush!!!! *














*Tom did wish he had asked for the salad without blue cheese as neither of us like it......but the rest of his salad was beautiful...….our waitress had asked Tom which salad dressing he would like and by some miracle I answered for him with honey mustard......Tom did joke all without moving his lips!!!! Lol......I love honey mustard......and I know Tom doesn't eat a lot of dressing so I would enjoy a little of it too as they do give you a large pot of it. *























*The big red is beautifully cooked...….chicken breast is tender and with the extra hot sauce, it is perfect.....I do take most of the cheese off as I don't eat a lot of cheese like that, and it is just lovely....especially having the cool dressing to compliment it…...I also don't eat a lot of the bun as it`s just too much and far too filling......friends think I`m weird when we eat burgers......apart from the donut burger from Teak, I never really eat the bun anywhere...…but, here, the chicken is a large portion and is very filling.  *













*It can get busy in here, regardless of whether it`s the weekend or not, it`s that kind of place....and today it isn't too bad,  but you can see it filling up nicely. *

*We pay the check and head outside into the sunshine and it was already 85F today......and felt it!!!! We are used to hot weather but this felt weird......Kyle has snow and here we are in March enjoying this type of heat......but it was hotter than we expected.....and I am not allowed to ever complain it`s too hot here.....ever!!!!  *

*This is the weather I love, as we usually have this type of weather...…*











*So, standing enjoying the heat we take a picture of the Porsche...…..it is quite an old model after all. But, for driving around for two weeks it`ll be fine...….*














*It`s around 2pm now and we head back to the hotel, we both feel we need a snooze as we do feel exhausted funnily enough...…time difference can sometimes hit harder than others. *

*We drop the car off with the valet guys and head inside where it`s cool...….lovely......and head to our room to have a chill out for a little while.....put everything away first and then we have an hour of sleep.....we do try not to have any more, so as not to knock us off the sleep pattern fully, but it`s just enough to refresh us for the evening...…..*

*In the room there are two leaflets for room service in Sapphire.....as well as the regular room service menu, they have these two extra offerings...….we did try the pizza last year on one trip and it was very nice.....*























*The view from our window is one we love...….the lagoon and RP is the perfect view for us.....and on such a beautiful day it`s stunning...…..*














*We don't need to get changed or anything as we haven't actually done anything today, so we freshen up a little and head over to RP to the Club Lounge and see the folks we know so well over there...….*

*The walk is a pleasant one at around 10 minutes using the inside walk through the ballroom and convention area......it`s usually deserted or very few folks around unless of course there is a convention going on.....but today we barely pass anyone except a bemused security officer who we are sure thinks oh heck it`s them.....they`re back......we do wander a lot back and forward and I`m sure they must wonder why we are always wandering from one to the other!! *

*We get into the lounge and do see a couple of familiar faces and one new face we don't know......definitely a few changes going on.....but it is lovely to see some of the staff we do know...….and then one of the supervisors, Samuel comes in, and we are over the moon to see him.....such a lovely guy. And he tells us he is moving on too...…...that is fabulous for him but we`ll miss him a lot.....although he is only moving within RP so he`ll still be around.....just not as a concierge supervisor...….but, really happy for him and his promotion...…*

*We are a little early and it`s nice to get in before the crowds descend for 4.30 and food is being served.....so we can catch up and have a nice chat...….*













*The lounge is lovely......we really enjoy it and the changes still look fabulous...….*













*
At 4.30 the wines and beer that are complimentary are put out along with the evening appetisers….always a hot dish along with salad, crudites, crackers and cheese selection.....all of these are available till 6.30pm. *













*
The liquor has a $5 room charge per drink and is set back so folks don't assume it`s complimentary either......we do sometimes hear folks ask and when they hear there`s a charge they sometimes don't bother, but most will still enjoy their favourite tipple. *























*
Teas, coffee, juices, water and sodas are available all day while the lounge is open...... and of course the addition of the chilled cabinet has been a great success as guests do like soda`s and water to be already cold. *























*Tonight is the vegetarian option...….*

*The salad is lovely, but the main choice doesn't appeal to us in any way...…no meat!!! *











*
It`s a vegetarian pesto pasta......they have always served a vegetarian choice once a week in here, and you can contact the staff before hand to let them know of any dietary requirements...….they are excellent at accommodating here. *
































*We do like to snack on a little salad or some cheese while we are here enjoying a glass of wine,  but very rarely eat our main meal here as it is so early and there are so many places we want to eat in......food is very good and they have some lovely choices, like lemon or orange chicken, pulled pork which is delicious and the very lovely chicken mac n cheese...….we are tempted to have a few pieces those nights I have to say......it`s usually a few hours later till we eat anyway. *

*Food is well replenished and staff do make sure of that. *

*Breakfast is very good though and plenty of choice for everyone. *

*We sit for a while as we are only going into Citywalk tonight, we chat and catch up and find out the manager is going to be in tomorrow morning as is one of the girls we have known for a while...…so we`ll be back across in the morning...…*

*We head down to the boats and don't have too long to wait, it is a little busier than usual, but it is Spring Break...……it is so pretty here, with all the lush greenery and the water views, and when the sun is still sparkly, it is stunning. *

*I do like the boat journey to Citywalk, only takes a few minutes and you`re there...….the walk can be quicker if the boat isn't there waiting, but it is handy...especially on the way home at night or after a long day in the parks...….but takes around 6-7 minutes to walk from RP to IOA and only a few minutes more to Studios. *

*We had already decided not to do Mardi Gras or similar tonight, so Margaritaville for cocktails and a lighter dinner was our first choice. Citywalk looked busy as it usually is around this time of the evening....*

*The bar is a fun place to sit in here....one of our favourites…….and as soon as we sit down we wonder where our favourite barman is..….Greg has been here for a long time and makes the best Blackberry Margarita....or any margarita for that matter...…..but the other guy is still there and we chat to him as we kind of know him, but not as well as greg. *

*The bar is fun.....everyone kind of chats to everyone else and we have had some amazing conversations over the years up here...…...and tonight our first drink is the blackberry one for me and Tom gets a Raspberry fruity concoction that I can`t remember it`s name.....but he liked it...….*






















*We sat for an hour or so and then ordered some food......the menu in here is not too extensive, but there is plenty of choice and some good options. So, we think we`ll share a couple of items between us.....so Tom chooses the club sandwich and I choose my favourite dish of lava lava shrimp.....it`s an appetiser but it is a very good size...….and so tasty!!!! *























*I have to say, they were both lovely......although somehow sharing the sandwich I ended up with only ham.....I much prefer turkey, but it was still lovely....and the shrimp were delicious....*

*He did ask if we had room for dessert, which we didn't....the desserts in here don't really appeal to us very much anyway...….so we had another cocktail...…..that's the best dessert!!!! *













*Sitting at the bar you do get a close up view of the volcano erupting too...….lol.....I didn't realise so many folks still video that as it goes off...…..it is cute...….but then I forget sometimes that there are first timers here all the time and just because we`ve seen it a million times, others haven't. And it is a lovely touristy thing to do...…..*












*So, after our last drink and a good chat with a guy called Chuck from Abilene.....not sure if it was Kansas or Texas......but he was funny.....he was here for Mardi Gras......he hated Mardi Gras but his wife loved it....so he was in the bar while she was in the park watching the parade that had long finished.......then he realised how late he was to meet her....said he`d blame us.....yes, it was our fault you didn't answer her 5 messages to you......lol...…*

*We walked down to the boats and waited a few moments for one as it was busy.....we weren't sure we`d make the first boat that pulled in as line was long for all hotels.....but we did. And I was glad as we were tired again......I would be glad after tomorrow as we usually adjusted fairly quickly....especially when it`s not September hot...…..*

*Back in the hotel, we went straight to our room and watched a little tv before climbing into bed. *

*And another night we were asleep instantly...…..and we had decided we would do some park time tomorrow, whenever we woke up......no plans to wake up early, although we did want to see some of the staff over in the lounge....so we couldn't be too late up...…

We loved this trip already!!!! 


*


----------



## tink1957

Great start Carole 

I'm going to have to get the lava lava shrimp the next time we go to Margaritaville and my usual It's 5 o'clock somewhere of course.

I thought of Kyle last night since Danielle went to the Cheesecake Factory in Atlanta for a belated birthday dinner with her friends...she called and asked if I wanted anything so I had to get a slice of Linda's fudge cake ....yum...it was my dinner and breakfast this morning.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Great start Carole
> 
> I'm going to have to get the lava lava shrimp the next time we go to Margaritaville and my usual It's 5 o'clock somewhere of course.
> 
> I thought of Kyle last night since Danielle went to the Cheesecake Factory in Atlanta for a belated birthday dinner with her friends...she called and asked if I wanted anything so I had to get a slice of Linda's fudge cake ....yum...it was my dinner and breakfast this morning.



Thanks Vicki...….

lol.....I`d love to like that cake......but I think Kyle`s glad I don't as I`d want to "steal" a bit for sure.....he loves it as you know...…Hope Danielle had a lovely dinner there......

The lava shrimp is amazing and very reminiscent of boogity shrimp from Nascar days....I know you enjoyed that dish too...…. And would go well with 5 o` clock somewhere...….well, anything really goes with that.....lol.....


----------



## keishashadow

I’m going to concentrate on the booze 

Nice beer selection in the club, think it’s fair to charge for the hard stuff or some might go a bit overboard.  

Is that a miami vice Tom appears to be enjoying @ buffet’s?


----------



## macraven

_Schumi, you make all the food and drinks sound fantastic 

_


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I’m going to concentrate on the booze
> 
> Nice beer selection in the club, think it’s fair to charge for the hard stuff or some might go a bit overboard.
> 
> Is that a miami vice Tom appears to be enjoying @ buffet’s?



I had to search....lol.....it was a Frozen Raspberry Tropical Fruit Margarita......I lost the receipt for that one.....and he loved it.....

Yes, it`s not a bad selection considering it`s complimentary...….and yes, I think it`s fair to charge for hard liquor. The Executive Lounge at the Radisson we stay at still has it out for personal pouring...….we have seen some hearty pours in there!!! I`m surprised it`s still help yourself in there. 

We have a regular wine glass, but we see some filling glasses to the brim......weird as you can get as much as you want in all honesty....two glasses is fine for us in there...….


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Schumi, you make all the food and drinks sound fantastic
> _



Thanks mac...….

You know we enjoy our food and nice drinks a lot ...….and we did have quite a few nice meals.....and one that wasn't!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

*MONDAY MARCH 11TH*​





​




*We slept great again last night, as we usually do...….and felt incredibly refreshed when we woke up this morning......so much so I almost did myself an injury getting out of bed so quickly......I do forget I`m not 25 some days!!!! *

*Ouch!!! I did first go and open up all the drapes and saw it was SUCH a beautiful morning outside already......today was going to be a hot one!!!!! *

*Tom was also awake and it didn't take us long to get ready this morning......we were heading over to Club Lounge at RP for breakfast and we would see Kayla the lounge manager......she is such fun and we really get on well with her. *

*So, walked across and as always there`s not many people around and we are heading up to the lounge in a flash.....*

*We walk in and immediately hugs abound from the ones we know well....and a couple of new faces too who look a little bemused at the recognition from others......we`ll get to know them before the trip is out.....but we also find out one of our favourites Elida is also moving on.....only to front desk where she will be phenomenal.....but again, we will miss her in the lounge as she really is a breath of fresh air....but there are still some lovely people in the lounge that have been here a while and the new staff do look really nice. *

*We take a seat and I get some fruit and a couple of little mini muffins.....and of course coffee.....Tom has his usual croissants with honey and coffee too....lounge wasn't too busy either which was nice. *
























*The lounge is beautiful since the new changes, and for breakfast it is excellent......there is so much choice....if you can`t make a breakfast out of all they offer I`m not really sure why...….they have a choice of several cereals, white and brown bread, preserves, cream cheese, honey, muffins, bagels, croissants, muffins, doughnuts, mini pastries, cinnamon bun, oatmeal, fresh cut fruit, yoghurt, boiled eggs, assorted cheeses and various deli meats. Along with assorted teas, coffee, water and juices. *

*Even the fussiest of people should surely make a breakfast out of the selection they have. *














*We sit and chat to the staff as we wait for Kayla to finish her meetings and eventually she comes in and it is so lovely to see her again......we hug and chat away and have a good old catch up...….and we could have sat here all day......but of course she has work to do and we are heading off to the parks......and the lovely thing about our trips is we don't need to rush anywhere...we really can take our time....like today, I think it was just after 10am by the time we get in the parks...….but we have all day. *

*We take the boat as we plan to do the Studios which is a break from pattern for us, we usually do IOA on our first day, but we did want to do Mummy today......one of our very favourite rides. *

*The boat wasn't too busy from RP this morning, I guess many had already left for the parks......so it was a pleasant little sail into Citywalk……*

*The weather was beautiful today. It would get up to 88F and already it felt like it.....but perfect for us......no humidity was perfect...….*

*Do like to see the Mardi Gras sign up...……*














*We had a little line to get in which surprised us as the park felt fairly empty as we wandered through....and we headed over to the far left and the line was much shorter at the far gate. We do wander through the store first off and see some of the merchandise for sale this year......I don't think we would buy any MG at all this year....I did think of the shot glass, but didn't get around to it and just forgot......think we have enough shot glasses bought from HHN over the years...….*​






















*Our first stop today is Minions as it usually is when we enter this park.....we saw the regular line showed 85 minutes....oh my!!! And the sun was hot on the folks that were waiting. The EP line was very short, maybe less than half way down where the line stands, and we were on in less than 5 minutes. *

*This ride has 2 waiting areas once you`re inside, but has two very funny pre shows......so your time does pass quickly and before you know it you`re on the ride. And a very cute ride it is too. I`m not sure I`d wait 85 minutes for it though. But, it is so much fun. Once the ride is completed you can get your picture taken with the minion and a lot of the times Gru is there too......lovely picture opportunity....I also love the Minion store as you exit...….as of course most rides end in the gift shop!!!! But there are some of the cutest items for sale all emblazoned with those darn cute minions or the girls. *

*I have to confess to feeling very old when I didn't recognise some (most) of the acts from this year.....I knew Steve Miller Band...who doesn't know Abracadabra......well, if you`re anywhere near my age!!! But for the rest, I vaguely knew some....Ziggy Marley was a big no-no as I hate the music of Bob Marley so doubt I`d like his son`s any better...….and I`m not a huge concert fan anyway...…far too crowded for me.*












*So, when my friends daughter asked me who they all were later...……*






​



*We did go on RRR, found a locker easy as it wasn`t too busy in that area. Some folks find lockers a problem, but we never have. Takes a few seconds really and necessary as you can`t take anything on this ride except your lanyard with the EP in it.....one tip is to tuck the lanyard into your shirt as you ride as it does billow around with the force of the ride. *

*I can`t remember what the regular line was offhand,  Tom thought it was 35 minutes, but really not sure......we waited maybe less than 10 minutes, but we were chatting to the folks behind us and didn't notice how long it took, but it was quick......and we got the front row......which was just about perfect for us. And of course I chose Gloria as always who constantly reassured me I would indeed survive...…...*

*This is such a good ride when you ride the front.....not as bumpy by far as the rear of the vehicles......and on the front the climb and first drop are amazing!!! You really don't feel as if you are going to fall out once you`ve done it a few times, but the first time, I`d have to say yes, you do think you`re going to fall out.....but so much fun. You never go upside down on this ride and many times we have heard folks say you do.....but you don't actually ever go upside down...…*

*I can do this ride once usually, maybe twice......Tom and Kyle could go on time after time and not feel the slightest bit off.....but for me, I don't like to push my luck...….*























*
This area is just so quiet this morning......we expected it to be a lot busier form reports from others who had commented....but maybe we had still to come across the crowds. But, we were loving this weather!!! We kept saying to each other......it`s only March!!!! We weren't exactly in the arctic temps back home, but we certainly felt we had escaped some harsh weather and loved it was as hot as it was here...……*













*
We passed Jimmy Fallon as another ride along with F&F we don't need to ride again, and had a wander through the Mardi Gras area and looked forward to going tomorrow night...…the parade was so much fun last year and I knew we would go more than once this year again. *

*It is so colourful and lively, but during the day it`s very sedate and almost peaceful walking through......there`s a jazz band play (another type of music I detest) lol......and  a fabulous atmosphere every night...….*











*
Once it hits 4pm, this below becomes one of the livelier bar areas where you can get one their cocktails created just for Mardi Gras......to be honest we didn't even buy one this year......last time it was just so sweet and not the strongest in alcohol, so we passed this year...….but they do the decorations nicely and all lit up it looks so much better...…..*













*We got pictures of most of the food stands.....again, during the day they don't look much but once the food is sizzling away they are much more appealing. *























*Central Park area is so pretty...….and with the additions for MG it is photograph delight...….and again we wondered where everyone was......it was weirdly quiet here...….. *







​












*
Not really a complaint of course, but just unusual...….*























*When it`s quiet like this it is ideal to get as many pictures as you can, as later it just gets so busy.....*












*We turn now to head to the Mummy and there are actually people around us again......I always think it would be fun to be in a theme park all alone.....but actually it would be kind of creepy really. But, maybe once it would be fun...….*
































*The Mummy was showing 40 minutes, which was the longest I`d seen that line for a long time......not planning on going through the regular line today which is fun to do now and again, but only if it doesn't have a line at all....today we walked in and at the part where they take you image to match it against your AP, mine didn't match.....oops.....but he said to try again....another no......I began to wonder if I was going to get on this ride today, it had worked fine on RRR, but on the third try it worked...….always a worry...….*

*There was barely a line, maybe 10 people in front of us...….when we got to the front though we asked for the front of the vehicle and she said yeah wait to the side which is usual, and we looked behind us and the EP line was so much longer...….glad we came in when we did...….*
​











*Love The Mummy...…..love everything about it, from the line to the theming is amazing.....some folks don't consider it a coaster, but it really is a lot of fun and can be so fast......there`s a decent drop where you do get airtime and you do feel yourself coming out of your seat....fabulous...….what a ride!!!! *

*We plan to do this once, then we are tempted to do it again.....it was so fast and thrilling this morning. So, we do......we head quickly back in and get on the front again as it is the best seat and wooo hooo…..we`re off again...…..this time behind us we had a screamer though!!!! Boy was she loud......she even screamed when the Mummies all jumped up at us in the fire room...….lol...…*

*But, we were glad we did it again.....and so quickly too. *

*The Studios is full of street entertainment as you wander around...….The blues brothers area is usually taken over at other times by a group of young singers who perform a little show......they are very good.....and quite entertaining....and you can pass 10 minutes or so watching them perform. *














*We take our time and wander slowly around the park and seeing how happy most folks around us look...*

*Louie`s is another place that is lovely to eat in, pizza is so good and slices are huge......but again, we missed it out this time again and I wish we hadn't......but hindsight is a wonderful thing.....I`m sure we`ll visit next time though...….*













*The view over the lagoon is beautiful...….directly opposite is the viewing area for the night show, it is nice what they have done over there and arranged a specific area to watch, we prefer to be to the side though....not as direct a view, but less crowded. And you can still see everything there is to see. *

































*We do walk past the Fast & Furious without a second glance......we have no interest whatsoever in going back on this ride again...….cool garage in the line, but not good enough to warrant doing that ride again!!!! 
*






​



*Definitely not fans of F&F...…..*













*Wandering round to Lombards area, it`s so pretty...….and on a day like today, with the vivid blue skies we have it is extra beautiful.….*













*
Once we hit the Potter area, it does seem to be a little busier, but still not as busy as we had expected it to be......maybe as it was Monday.....I was sure the crowds would fill up as the week went on. *























*It was only just 11am, and we had done a few rides and enjoyed the sunshine and heat of the day so far.....this is why we visit Universal so often...….love it!!!!


Potter up next...…..*


----------



## J'aime Paris

My DD and I went on F&F for the first time on our recent visit.
Have to agree, a big thumbs down!!!

(But we do actually like the Jimmy Fallon ride)


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> My DD and I went on F&F for the first time on our recent visit.
> Have to agree, a big thumbs down!!!
> 
> (But we do actually like the Jimmy Fallon ride)



lol....well, there`s got to be someone who likes Fallon...…. 

I don't think I`ve met anyone yet who does like F&F...….and everyone says oh but you are a car enthusiast, you must have enjoyed the garage bit....er, maybe a little.....but nope, won`t ride it again......


----------



## keishashadow

Looks pretty deserted there to me, something I’ve never encountered lol. You are lucky.  

Dan & shay from my area, country artists...no, i can’t name a single song lol

Going to guess Macklemore & Pitbull packed them in, bummed we missed it for first time in ages this year.


----------



## schumigirl

*Walking into Potter is always an experience.....when you first see the bricks and hear them it is immediately magical......you do feel as if you are entering the real Diagon Alley...….even after all our visits, we still feel that same excitement as we enter this spectacular area....*

*And we time it nicely today and walk in just to see the dragon spew it`s fire out to the waiting crowds...…*












*Everyone loves seeing that...….and it is a joy to see all the reactions to it, especially if it`s their first time seeing everything Diagon Alley has to offer it`s fans...…*

*Even the most die hard detractors of Universal usually admit this is something special...….every single store window display is worth looking at and exploring, so much detail and the humour is there too. *

*We aren't planning to hang around for long today, but we do have a quick visit into Knockturn Alley as we do love that area...…*

*We usually come out this way but duck in as it looks busier in the street leading up to the dragon today.....it is crowded.....so this was where everyone was......it is so cool in here....both atmosphere and temperature....there really is a welcome relief from the heat when we visit in September......and we always enjoy seeing the products for sale in Borgin and Burke`s. The merchandise is certainly a little unique....*












*The word phaelanges always makes us smile...…..*












*I love the view up this alley.....with the right light you can make out the pawnbroker sign and the Slytherin insignia...….again, the detail is out of this world. *






















*
And now...............….Welcome to Spring Break………..this was the busiest we had ever seen Diagon Alley...….*

*And probably* *the crowds we`d expected to see during Spring Break...…*
















​



*Although this was busier than we were used to, you could still get from one place to another without too much difficulty...….although I would prefer it to be quieter like we are used to.....*

*We just kind of wandered and got some pictures of this area before heading to Gringotts to ride that once today...…*























*The detail with the smoke coming out of the chimney is so cute to see......I still love seeing a real fire today, not that I`d have one with no other form of heat, but they are lovely when fully lit and so cosy. *























*The spells are fun to watch...….above the window can be lit up, which is much better to see at night than during the day....but many folks still do the spell. *

*The umbrella one is easily one of the most popular to watch....folks love to see the water fall around people....and kids love it.…..the interactive wands are so cool to watch folks using them. *


































*We want to ride Gringotts now, so I leave my bag in a locker along with the camera as it doesn't fit into Tom`s pockets......we really meant to walk back through the line and not ride to get some pictures of both lines, but like a lot of things this trip, we just never got around to it...….*

*The ride was fun as always...….regular line was showing 60 minutes, and we took around 25 minutes from entering the building to exiting...….so the line may have been less than 10 minutes as it does take a bit of time to get through this one. We were in the middle of the ride vehicle today and on with first timers which is always nice to see.....but they weren't impressed at all which I was surprised about......it is a good ride and the line is something rather special....but, guess you can`t please everyone...….

We walked back out and listened to their conversation.....seems they weren't impressed with much at Universal.....lol...….




*
*

*​



*
Unlike the folks in front of us.....who were also first timers and had loved it!!!! They were positively bouncing around and wanted to go back on...….I wish I could have given them four free EP for that ride.....they seemed like such nice people...….and were enthusing about everything Potter...…..so lovely to see. *













*
The colours are so vivid in the area...….so much to photograph......we didn't watch the Beedle show as we have seen it many times, and honestly.....not my favourite show.....but if you haven't seen it, you should watch it.....it is quite cute and kids will love it. *












*I love this picture!!!!! *

*And genuinely hadn't really noticed it before this trip...…it`s quite creepy..*












*We wanted to go into the "Travel Agents" as it had been too busy last few times we visited......strange as it was so busy outside, but this place was very quiet when we went in...….*













*It is very unique and has some brand new displays that not many will have seen...…*





















































*
If you haven't visited this little place, then pop in next time you are in Diagon Alley......the TM there love to chat about the store and how it came about. *













*Back out into the sunshine, we are reminded of the heat of the day......and it is pleasantly hot.....having no humidity certainly makes the heat easier to deal with.....*






















*
Cute House Elf...*












*We went back outside and headed towards the Knight Bus...….it is so cool....and of course purple, so I love it......and always tell folks to go to the back and not just where the conductor is at the front. *

*Today as we walk round to it, we see a young lady taking pictures of the bus in a very animated way......I ask her if she`d like me to take her picture on the back of the bus and I see she is actually shaking.....although she is smiling, I ask her if she`s alright ..….she tells us she is a huge Potter fan and this is her first visit ever.....awww bless her..….she must be maybe 19 or 20, not much older and I couldn't believe she was actually shaking...… I took her picture with her phone and she was grinning from ear to ear as if she couldn't really believe she was finally here.....she said she hadn't gone into Diagon Alley yet, and I`d guess she would absolutely burst into tears when she did......she was the most excited adult I had ever seen around Potter. And at that she headed off for her first exploration of her obsession. *

*I wished I had seen her reaction to be honest, it would have been very touching. *






















*
It is identical in every way when you look inside...….*






























*And of course the picture everyone looks for......Kreacher glancing menacingly out of the upstairs window....he really is the most unpleasant looking House Elf...….*











*Coming up......lunch and a Dis meet later...……*


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Looks pretty deserted there to me, something I’ve never encountered lol. You are lucky.
> 
> Dan & shay from my area, country artists...no, i can’t name a single song lol
> 
> Going to guess Macklemore & Pitbull packed them in, bummed we missed it for first time in ages this year.




It did get busier today....but yes, we do find some quieter places at times...….

lol.....glad it`s not just me....I have heard of Macklemore and Pitbull, but genuinely couldn't pick them out from a crowd of three!!!


----------



## I-4Bound

You got some great pictures, especially the one of Kreacher! Last week was pretty crowded, too, but we still got to do everything we wanted. Oh, and we enjoyed Blue Man Group! Not something I would really go see again, but it was great fun for a one-time thing.  My kids liked it a lot.


----------



## schumigirl

*We headed down to MIB and passed what is a very pretty area of the park, but often overlooked......I was trying to describe it to someone later and they hadn't even noticed it as they passed...…*













*And of course the famous towers...….*













































*We did go in and do MIB and the line was fairly short with EP...…..we got on and sat on the back of the car and the folks in front were full of enthusiasm......now I`m not a MIB ride fan....don't mind the ride, but have no interest in scoring points......much to the annoyance of Tom and Kyle...….although I did once whoop them without even trying...….that still annoys them.....lol.....it was fun and I did make a feeble attempt at shooting....not really my thing though.....but, Tom was intent on getting a high score and basically beating the two in front of us......who says he`s not competitive anymore...…..lol......and thankfully he did get a higher score......and we beat the other car!!!! No help from me though I have to say...……*

*It was quite spinny today, so for now I called it a day......I can get away with quite a bit, but never want to push it too far.......we did want to do either Mummy or RRR again before we left. *













*Lunch was quite the discussion today. We thought about Louie`s, Lombards, Citywalk…….all places we enjoy...….but big mouth here.......that would be me wondered if we should try Finnegans again...…..*

*It had been many years since we had eaten here.....and I hadn't liked it much and neither had they to be honest...….but we did like it for cocktails and drinks......and food at times looked good. So, I kind of ignored the little voice in the back of my head saying "don't go" and we went. *






​



*We got seated immediately and Tom ordered a beer as we weren't driving anywhere today, and I ordered a rum neuralyser……..needn't have worried it was too strong a drink to have at lunch...….very poor pour.....but Tom enjoyed his beer...…*













*Tom ordered the webb burger with fries and I went for the fish and chips....which weren't chips they were wedge fries...…*

*We waited ages on our drinks, and then he said he`d bring us bread......he forgot...….eventually we asked if we could get the bread before the meals came......we needn't have worried...….but he did bring the bread and I do like the apple butter.…..so we had a little bit of that, but the bread isn't very nice. *












*We were about to ask where our food was as we had waited ages and then a new waiter appeared and couldn't have been nicer. He apologised for the wait and said our food was next out....and it was...…..but it was too long a wait considering they weren't even half full today. *

*Tom`s burger arrived first and didn't look the most appealing......the meat looked mushy somehow when he bit into it......then it was full of grease when he did bite into it and wasn't very appealing looking…...he enjoyed the wedges a little though. *













*I did notice they describe the chips as wedge fries......and chips they certainly weren't. but, the fish although tasty, was full of grease when you bit into it...…..it was a good sized portion though.....that's about the best I could say about both meals. *













*I wish I hadn't suggested it...…..but, at least we knew now we were right and didn't like the food here at all......no more chances for us......but it`s always busy so they must be doing something right. We left most of the food on our plate and really didn't bother complaining......we paid the check and left. Vowing only to return for cocktails at the bar...…..*

*We had a walk through the Mardi Gras area again and marvelled as a little girl of around 6 or 7 did cartwheels all the way along the walkway here....she was fabulous and so precise for just having fun...….we gave her a big wave as she turned and bowed to the delight of us and the others around. Cute as a button.*

*Trying to get a picture of the two of these at night is nigh on impossible......folks like to sit there and rightly so.....so we grab a few pictures of it now...…*























*They do have some lovely decorations in the area where their main bar is.....very Mardi Gras style...….*





















*We were planning to go back on RRR this afternoon before leaving the park, but our lunch was sitting heavy on us.....although we hadn't finished most of it...….but we needn't to walk it off I think......and not go on a coaster that can throw you around a bit...….*

*We wandered through the store and saw the lovely cakes they have made for Mardi Gras......very festive, but didn't feel like one today.….I was sure we`d pick one up before we left.*






















*We walked out of the park and down to the boat......it was gloriously hot and so pleasant to walk in.....even so it was the boat for us today...…..*













*We had to wait maybe 5 minutes for one to come back as we had just missed one.....sometimes we will get the RP boat if it`s there and walk the rest of the way.....but the Capt said another was on it`s way and should be here soon...….and at that it did appear...…*





















*We got on the boat and there were a few of us heading back. The boats are usually quiet during this time of day, and before long we were leaving the dock to head for Sapphire...…*

*Few minutes later we were heading into the hotel and up to our room.....we did think of going to the pool for an hour, but the sun was still so hot...…..so we put the tv on and watched some of the Greatest Showman while we showered and got changed to go back out later...……*

*We hadn't done much today, but had so enjoyed it...…….*



*Next up is Club Lounge and our Dis meet with J`aime Paris...…….*


----------



## macraven

_Fun to follow your day in the park !_


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> You got some great pictures, especially the one of Kreacher! Last week was pretty crowded, too, but we still got to do everything we wanted. Oh, and we enjoyed Blue Man Group! Not something I would really go see again, but it was great fun for a one-time thing.  My kids liked it a lot.



Glad you got to do what you wanted at least.....it was so busy......but the weather was beautiful for you too....

BMG is funny......some love it, some don't......yes, I wouldn't go watch it again, but I can say I`ve done it....and yes, kids do tend to love it...….

Yes, I like that one of Kreacher.....not sure how Tom gets so tall to take it......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Fun to follow your day in the park !_



Thanks mac...…

We really did have the most relaxing day despite it being busier than usual, or busier than we`re used to for sure.....


----------



## J'aime Paris

WOOT!  WOOT!

My 15 minutes of fame are almost up


----------



## Tink2Day

The young lady reacted just as I did when I went to WWoHP in IOA.  I haven't been able to get back as I haven't been able to get away for much time in the last several years.
I was breathless when walking into Hogsmeade, then near tears once in Hogwarts.  I could have sat for hours (actually could have moved in to Hogwarts...LOL) and did sit for a long time drinking my Butterbeer near the Owl Post, listening to the music and watching the crowds go by.....

I love Disney too though.....I guess I'm in my second childhood.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> WOOT!  WOOT!
> 
> My 15 minutes of fame are almost up



lol...….yep....did plan to have all of today done, but things got in the way.....darn it...…And now my eyes are stinging between laptop and Rapeseed that's growing around us now.....fields of it everywhere!!!! We have a lot of Lavender grow around here, but Rapeseed is just as prevalent now too...…..

Our Strong Water meet be up tomorrow though...….


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> The young lady reacted just as I did when I went to WWoHP in IOA.  I haven't been able to get back as I haven't been able to get away for much time in the last several years.
> I was breathless when walking into Hogsmeade, then near tears once in Hogwarts.  I could have sat for hours (actually could have moved in to Hogwarts...LOL) and did sit for a long time drinking my Butterbeer near the Owl Post, listening to the music and watching the crowds go by.....
> 
> I love Disney too though.....I guess I'm in my second childhood.



Oh you`re allowed to love both...….

It really is an amazing place.....and certainly we have seen extreme motion on lots of occasions when entering the Potter areas and seeing folks reactions for the first time..... 

Yes I`d love to live in Hogwarts secret apartment.....lol....I`m convinced there is one up there...….nice rumour to start...…. but watching the people in there and seeing everyone coming and going is something we can spend time doing too.....love people watching. 

Hope you can get back for a good length of visit soon...….


----------



## unihen

New to the boards. How do you go about getting access to the club lounge at Royal Pacific when you are staying at Sapphire Falls? Is that something new they do?


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> You got some great pictures, especially the one of Kreacher! Last week was pretty crowded, too, but we still got to do everything we wanted. Oh, and we enjoyed Blue Man Group! Not something I would really go see again, but it was great fun for a one-time thing.  My kids liked it a lot.



Andrea, 

Did you tell me when you were going back??

I’m not sure I’m mixing you up with someone else.........


----------



## macraven

_Always great that our trip reports interest many

Since you are new unihen, suggest you use the Pm system for personal questions when they are not about the trip report theme that is being presented 

We try not to side track anyone that is sharing their trip with us

Once you have 10 posts in the Disboards, the personal message system can be used _


----------



## I-4Bound

We were there March 23-27. I think we drove down the day you flew home.  We'll be back in Orlando in June...hooray!


----------



## keishashadow

Seems to be a common issue with soggy fried food in general, fish in particular in Orlando.  Perhaps it needs changed or said oil not hot enough but we avoid.  

Those crowd levels look far more familiar lol


----------



## unihen

macraven said:


> _Always great that our trip reports interest many
> 
> Since you are new unihen, suggest you use the Pm system for personal questions when they are not about the trip report theme that is being presented
> 
> We try not to side track anyone that is sharing their trip with us
> 
> Once you have 10 posts in the Disboards, the personal message system can be used _


 So sorry, did not mean it as a personal question, just a general one. I've stayed at both hotels numerous times and didn't know of this. Didn't realize I was missing out on something! LOL I'll just call Loews. Again I apologize.  I will delete my question.


----------



## disneyAndi14

Yay! I finally was able to dig in and read your posts since you started on the TR, ugh, to the lady on the plane!

Glad you all got going without to much delay, I always worry if we don’t get going that something is off, haha! I’m a worrier like you!

Great first few days at SF, wow the suites are really beautiful!

As usual I love all your pictures and details, a relaxing trip is wonderful. The park looked so quiet until you showed the picture in DA, that’s were everyone was!


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> We were there March 23-27. I think we drove down the day you flew home.  We'll be back in Orlando in June...hooray!



Oh it`s June you go back…...lol.....I had it in my head you were September too...….

Gosh June is just around the corner isn't it!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Seems to be a common issue with soggy fried food in general, fish in particular in Orlando.  Perhaps it needs changed or said oil not hot enough but we avoid.
> 
> Those crowd levels look far more familiar lol



Yes, not sure what I was thinking......we usually prefer fish fresh and not deep fried, but it did sound nice.....but, done now with Finnegans…..well, except for cocktails...…

Yes, we`re really not used to crowds like that now......thankfully the rest of the park wasn't as bad!!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Yay! I finally was able to dig in and read your posts since you started on the TR, ugh, to the lady on the plane!
> 
> Glad you all got going without to much delay, I always worry if we don’t get going that something is off, haha! I’m a worrier like you!
> 
> Great first few days at SF, wow the suites are really beautiful!
> 
> As usual I love all your pictures and details, a relaxing trip is wonderful. The park looked so quiet until you showed the picture in DA, that’s were everyone was!




Welcome back Caroline...….hope your trip was fabulous...look forward to reading about it....

Oh plane lady wasn't nice at all......but I guess there are still folks like that today...and yes the delay was a tiny bit stressful.... but glad we got off the ground without too much of a delay..

That suite is beautiful isn't it. So spacious and we loved staying in it......like you we like to spend a little time relaxing in the room at times, so it is perfect. 

Thank you....I`m glad you like them, and yes it was a relaxing trip....and those crowds!!! Yes, they were unusual for us...


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

We have done Finnegans 7 or 8 times. The last 3 have been unpleasant, we had a long wait for our food last time, 48 minutes to be precise, my wife ordered the fish as well with the same results and my corned beef was flat out cold, I must admit we have lost interest in returning anytime soon also.

As usual love your awesome reports and wonderful pics!!!


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We have done Finnegans 7 or 8 times. The last 3 have been unpleasant, we had a long wait for our food last time, 48 minutes to be precise, my wife ordered the fish as well with the same results and my corned beef was flat out cold, I must admit we have lost interest in returning anytime soon also.
> 
> As usual love your awesome reports and wonderful pics!!!



Oh that's not good is it!! It`s disappointing when you look forward to eating somewhere, and almost an hour is a terrible time to wait for food. 

Yes, it`s been years since we last ate there.....but, some seem to enjoy it so thought we`d give it a try again...but, wish we hadn't bothered. Tom thought his was ok at first, looks wise, but lukewarm and just mushy when he started eating it…...yuk.....but on the bright side....so many other places to eat!!!! 

Thank you, glad you like them...…..


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Thought I’d mention also as you often speak of Appleton Estate Rum, a friend did the tour, I look forward to hearing about it..........he said he has something for me.................wonder what that could be...


----------



## schumigirl

*Where was I.

Oh yes, back to schedule……

So, we felt so refreshed after we showered and changed....the room was lovely and cool and Hugh Jackman had amused me for a while singing those fabulous songs......love a bit of Hugh!!!! 

Sorry.....very gratuitous image of the guy...…….*







​




*So, once we were ready and I had sent off a couple of emails, we set off to walk the 10 minute or so walk over to RP. 

This bridge over the access road is where the Caribbean meets South Pacific themes...…you do feel like you are walking back in time as you wander from Sapphire to RP.*













*The ballroom/convention area is quiet.....and I have been known to spook myself silly......anyone who has ever seen The Shining will know......I always picture a little trike appear from nowhere at times  Imagine playing that joke on someone......lol........and when Danny`s "finger" spoke to him with "Redrum".......well, I always do an impression of that and spooked myself into next week once when someone made a sound close by......although there was no one actually there *







​














*It is incredibly silent walking through here usually, so it`s easy to spook me there.....even by myself!!!! 

Tonight we were over to see a couple of folks we hadn't managed to see yet this trip, and we have known them for years so we always look forward to seeing them...….and of course the lounge is always a lovely place to sit and chill out and relax...…

They look after guests so well, and some don't know that they also offer a full concierge service, same as the lobby concierge service. So, if you need dinner reservations or help with any plans or travel you plan to do, they`ll be able to help you. The staff really are the best around and genuinely want you to have a lovely visit with them. 

When we walk in one of the newer girls is at the desk and waves when she sees us again, and then Colby who we have known for years comes up and says "mommy" and gives us a huge hug when he sees us......lol......the newest girl looks a bit taken aback at first with his familiarity to be honest, but we always jokingly say we have known him since he was around 4 and we do call him number 2 son......lol....he`s the same age as Kyle and we love seeing him!!! *













*We sit and chat for a while and do get to see the other folks we are over to visit, we love being able to catch up with them on our trips...….they are the friendliest bunch of people around and I can`t speak highly enough about them all and the lounge is just such a relaxing place to be. 

Someone once joked when we say goodbye it`s like Frank Sinatra and his final tours...….lol.....we do the rounds so we don't miss anyone......and we head off back to Sapphire where we are meeting up with a lady who I have spoken to on the Dis for a good few years now.....J`aime Paris......aka....Lori...….

We were over the moon when she contacted me to say she was going to be at Universal for a few days before meeting up with her family who were coming down later in the week and go stay at another resort.....so, we knew we would be for sure be able to meet up for an evening...….and as Lori was staying at HRH, it was easy for her to meet us at Sapphire using the now not complimentary ODC service. 

Lori had never been to Strong Water before and had thought she`d enjoy the sound of the food there.....and the cocktails of course, so it was an easy decision to meet here tonight. We had arranged it many weeks before and of course had said if anything changes we could rearrange.....but thankfully, we were all good for the meet!!! 

As we walked in it wasn't too busy which it can be on occasions especially if there`s a large convention on. We knew the manager Fernando was on a night off, but he had introduced us the previous visit to Aarron, who was just lovely...….when he saw us he came up to welcome us and we said we were looking for Brittany`s tables, she is so lovely......he walked us over to Brittany`s tables and told us to enjoy our evening....we knew we would...….

Brittany came over and so did Maggie to have a hug and say hello as we have known her a long time too.....the staff in here are phenomenal and never forget you....although it may have something to do with the fact we do visit a lot!!!! 

We wanted to be early so we would be already there when Lori arrived, and we had just ordered a drink, Tom ordered a beer and I had a Rum Revival......one of my favourites (I do have a few) then I saw a lady come in who I knew was Lori...….and we finally met!!! 

She is lovely......and had brought us a lovely gift of a bottle of wine from near where she lives......we thought that was so kind......we would enjoy that another evening...….

We immediately hit it off, chatted like old friends and there was no silences or wondering how the evening was going to pass....this was going to be a fun evening...….

Lori looked through the menu and decided to have a Fountain of Youth......good choice!!!! We told Brittany we`d order food in a little while......we needed to have a good read through so Lori could choose what she`d enjoy too as we were going to share a good few dishes...…..*













*And Tom with his beer.......every now and again, he is just happy to have a simple beer...…*












*We chatted and we chatted and then we chatted some more...….I guess with meeting folks from the Dis you already have a joint interest, but of course you never know how a night will go, but we had spoken enough to know we would get on like a house on fire...….and we did. *













*We finally got around to studying the menu for some food choices...….we had a good chat about what Lori liked so we could share a few dishes.....and apart from nothing "too" spicy, Lori had the same tastes as us...

Our dishes were the Cuban Spring Rolls which aren't my favourite, but Tom loves them and Lori enjoyed them too...…*













*Another favorite the Caribbean Ceviche......no spice at all in this one, just some beautiful fish with a delicate coconut cream and toasted coconut on top...….delicious...….*












*And they always have specials on, and tonight they had something rather special on.....Tom looked positively repulsed by this dish as he doesn't like it......but I love it and so did Lori...…

It was seared Octopus....…..a whole piece, not diced up or sliced,  and it was served with a spicy potato and chorizo side dish....not too spicy though...…*























*And the lovely dish that is Choripapa…….potatoes and sausage with other additions and a beautiful little side sauce......it is hot in temperature and so tasty...….*














*Oh my goodness how good is the food here!!!! We all enjoyed every single dish we ordered.....although Tom actively avoided even looking in the direction of the octopus dish...….and it was lovely.....when I have octopus it`s usually diced or sliced like calamari...….so this was a first with a whole piece to chop through.....but I`d get it again in heartbeat..….beautiful. I can understand octopus isn't for everyone.....but it was so tender and delicious.....well worth a try......

Chef Carlos is a genius and takes so much pride in his dishes that he puts out...….and this one was up there with the classics...……

We ordered another couple of drinks and Lori tried the French Berry Daiquiri...…..I think we enjoyed them both...... *













*Brittany asked if we were having dessert and we decided to have both our favourites to share......the Tres Leches cake and the new Pastelitos……..*
























*They are so lovely.....each dessert has it`s own flavours and textures...….I think if I had to choose one of them, it would be the Tres Leches cake.....but it`s a close choice...….

We still chatted and soon we realised it was getting late.....so we said our thanks to Brittany and said we`d see her soon and we showed Lori around a little as she hadn't seen it...……

Out to the firepit which is such a cosy little area....sadly you do get smokers going out there too, but none tonight while we were there...….*













*The balcony area is just beautiful......the views are stunning and there is a nice chilled atmosphere around this and the inside area too...…we tend not to sit outside very often as again, you can get smokers out here....and folks inside come out to smoke too, not what we like to be around at all...….hopefully soon this might change and Universal and Loews follow the no smoking plan Disney are bringing in...……(should add these are my own views and not those of anyone else...…....)*
























*We had a wander through the lobby, stopping off for a bathroom visit and then had a look at the beautiful spiral staircase that is such a central focus of the lobby...….it is impressive for sure...….

Then sadly, it`s time to say goodbye to Lori for the time being...….I`m sure we`ll meet again, but we did have such a lovely evening and one that went past so quickly...…

We headed outside and Tom asked for a car to take Lori back to HRH and that it was an ODC.....there were none available so one of the valet guys we know well said he`d get the house car and take her home himself.....we were happy with that, we knew she`d get back safe. *












*So, we said our goodbyes and went back inside, commenting what a lovely evening it had been.*

*We walked back to our room and watched some tv for half an hour. I put the bottles of water turn down left for us in the fridge and opened up some of the drapes as I do like to see the lights outside, and in  the morning it`s nice to see the daylight as soon as we open the bedroom door....

But, after we have some water, we really are ready for bed...….so I guess it must be after midnight by now and we again climb into our very comfortable bed...……


Tomorrow we plan to visit Disney Springs.....Downtown Disney to us...…..*


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Thought I’d mention also as you often speak of Appleton Estate Rum, a friend did the tour, I look forward to hearing about it..........he said he has something for me.................wonder what that could be...



Oh how lovely......we do like that as a mixer in cocktails....very nice...….

I`m sure you have a very nice gift to look forward to!!!! Hope you enjoy it when you do get it......

We do enjoy the Papas Pilar selections too......some are a little bit special!!!!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Oh Carole!!!!
What a beautiful write up, thank you! 
I had such an enjoyable evening with you and Tom!  Yes, we chatted the night away.  You and Tom are such a welcoming and warm couple...it was very easy to feel like fast friends!
I feel bad we didn't get a photo with the 3 of us...next time!

As Carole has said, Strong Water is an excellent choice for food and drinks!!  The beautiful atmosphere, the outdoor area overlooking the water, the staff....it all comes together for an A+ experience.  I will most definitely be back on future visits!!!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi enjoying your report as always. I would have done the same thing to a person behind me that put their feet or any other body part to close. I don't understand how people are not courteous of others. The food on your flight looks good. Our domestic flights took food off many years ago, and even when they did it reminded me of the foil lunches I use to get in grade school. 

The suite is very pretty as is the grounds. I will consider a split stay there when we do a resort/park trip. We don't like to do the parks without the EP.

I decided one of the restaurants we will visit in June will be the Ale House on Kirkham that you go too. Besides your great reviews I have heard other good things about it. One down and a few more to go.

I couldn't believe how empty the park was when you first got  there. I have never seen it like that, then again I do go in the summer. It's funny you mention Gloria Gaynor on RRR I actually enjoy that song and have used it a few times. The problem I have had in the past is I wasn't wearing my glasses on the ride so I couldn't see the selection, I would blindly pick one and hope for the best. Brian has made some really good straps that I tested on some pretty intense coasters so now I am comfortable wearing them on it.

We feel the same way when we walk into DA. It is a feeling that is hard to describe. Liv says she is home when we walk through. It really is magical and you feel like you are right there. Charlie and Brian love Borgin and Burkes, and always get something  from there.

Sorry you didn't have a good lunch at Finnegan's. We went there once many years ago but never went back. There are so many good places to try.

Glad you had a nice DIS meet, the Strong Water sounds very nice. I will put it on my list the next time we stay on property.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Oh Carole!!!!
> What a beautiful write up, thank you!
> I had such an enjoyable evening with you and Tom!  Yes, we chatted the night away.  You and Tom are such a welcoming and warm couple...it was very easy to feel like fast friends!
> I feel bad we didn't get a photo with the 3 of us...next time!
> 
> As Carole has said, Strong Water is an excellent choice for food and drinks!!  The beautiful atmosphere, the outdoor area overlooking the water, the staff....it all comes together for an A+ experience.  I will most definitely be back on future visits!!!



Awww, well it was easy to write as it was a fun night!!! 

I`m so glad you enjoyed the evening too....and I can`t believe I forgot to tell how much we enjoyed the wine!!! It was lovely....we opened it a few nights later.....

Yes, we totally forgot to get a picture of the three of us....definitely next time...….Fall hopefully???? And so glad you enjoyed Strong Water too...….


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> Hi enjoying your report as always. I would have done the same thing to a person behind me that put their feet or any other body part to close. I don't understand how people are not courteous of others. The food on your flight looks good. Our domestic flights took food off many years ago, and even when they did it reminded me of the foil lunches I use to get in grade school.
> 
> The suite is very pretty as is the grounds. I will consider a split stay there when we do a resort/park trip. We don't like to do the parks without the EP.
> 
> I decided one of the restaurants we will visit in June will be the Ale House on Kirkham that you go too. Besides your great reviews I have heard other good things about it. One down and a few more to go.
> 
> I couldn't believe how empty the park was when you first got  there. I have never seen it like that, then again I do go in the summer. It's funny you mention Gloria Gaynor on RRR I actually enjoy that song and have used it a few times. The problem I have had in the past is I wasn't wearing my glasses on the ride so I couldn't see the selection, I would blindly pick one and hope for the best. Brian has made some really good straps that I tested on some pretty intense coasters so now I am comfortable wearing them on it.
> 
> We feel the same way when we walk into DA. It is a feeling that is hard to describe. Liv says she is home when we walk through. It really is magical and you feel like you are right there. Charlie and Brian love Borgin and Burkes, and always get something  from there.
> 
> Sorry you didn't have a good lunch at Finnegan's. We went there once many years ago but never went back. There are so many good places to try.
> 
> Glad you had a nice DIS meet, the Strong Water sounds very nice. I will put it on my list the next time we stay on property.



Thanks bobbie…..

Yes I`m not shy at being forward at times and telling people I have an issue with them, or their feet!!! She was just rude and didn't expect the reply she got I believe......yes, the food isn't bad on the flight out, being in Premium helps too. On a 9 hour flight it helps break the time up too.....

No we don't do the parks without EP either, even in so called quiet times it`s a godsend. And Sapphire suites are lovely....we do enjoy that hotel!!!!

The Ale House is so good...we could eat there every night to be honest....everything is always excellent from food to service.....totally the opposite of Finnegans if truth be told. And Strong Water is the best bar in Orlando.....you`ll enjoy it I`m sure....

Glad you`re enjoying it so far......


----------



## keishashadow

Any reference to The Shining or jack Nicholson has me smiling. Yea x 2 thus far lol


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Any reference to The Shining or jack Nicholson has me smiling. Yea x 2 thus far lol



lol......Gotta love some Jack and The Shining...….


----------



## schumigirl

*TUESDAY MARCH 12TH*​



*We had another fabulous sleep last night...….although three cocktails from Strong Water will do that!!! They are strong, but they are also full of flavour from all the fresh ingredients that go into them.....you can tell the difference...….*

*We take our time this morning....we plan a day or at least some of the day at Disney Springs...….*








​

*Yep, I still wasn't quite sure why we were going......actually I did know.*

*A few folks had told us it had changed massively in the 11 years since we had last been there.....understatement I suppose...….Pleasure Island was still a thing and there was only one large parking area...…so this would be a change for us...…..*

*But, we showered and dressed in a slow relaxed fashion this morning, we took our time and were quite disappointed to see a dull grey looking day outside.....oh well, I`m sure it would brighten up. *

*Tom went along to the Dutch Trading Co to get us a little pastry selection for breakfast and two coffees....although really, I was thinking just after he left, one between two of us is enough...… there is a lot of coffee in those cups.*

*And as if by some weird coincidence, he thought the same...…..and came back with one coffee to share...…*






​












*We shared them all between us having a few tastes of each......it is a lot of sugar for breakfast that's for sure.....but, every now and again I`m sure it`ll be fine......and it is nice just sitting at the table looking out of our lovely window at the view while we chatted and wondered what we would think of DTD today...…*

*Clearing up we had second thoughts about going......but ultimately decided to go and hopefully we would enjoy it...….*

*We went outside and the valet guys headed straight over to get our car as it was parked out front and a few seconds later we were driving off. We know the road well and it only takes around 20 minutes to get the Disney area at Crossroads. Boy, it was many years since we had turned past the Mickey and Minnie sign.....*

*Our very first stay in Orlando was 2007 in the Buena Vista Palace one of the DTD hotels.....and we had enjoyed it back then......and as I said earlier DTD was very different then.*

*Keisha had mentioned we should use the Lime parking garage, and that's exactly what we did...….thanks for the tip Keish...….and I have to say their parking system is fabulous. It directs you to where there are spaces......and works well.*

*We took the escalator up a level then headed down to the shopping area...……*























*It is very......I want to say pretty, as it is pretty in areas......but it`s a little bland for us. I do like a nice water feature wherever I go.*

*There are a few recognisable things still standing here that we do remember......but very little...…*






















*I had promised a friend I`d take her back something from DTD and she loves Haunted Mansion....and I knew she didn't have this little set...….didn't buy us a set which maybe we should have as they are cute. But, I don't think I have a single Disney thing in our home anymore.....actually I do have two mickey and Minnie wine stoppers the children near us brought back for us last year when they had their first visit...….I do like them a lot.*













*I also like a fake fireplace……...but not much in this store excited me enough to buy anything...…and I do love a good Christmas store.....but this place felt like a second hand store......and I don't mean that as an insult....it felt bare and a bit cold......Christmas stores should be warm and welcoming...…*































*This I did remember......it looks nice.*












*The hotel behind Rainforest Café is the Buena Vista Palace that I mentioned...….it really is just across the street from this place....ideal really if you planned to spend a lot of time here. We though the rooms were a good size and had some lovely views of either DTD and Epcot and I believe you can see MK from the other side...….*






















*One of the places we were considering from lunch was Boathouse.....and we passed it as we went wandering around.....it looked lovely and was the favourite at this point...….*













*We had planned to go on the Amphicars…...but have to say.....when we saw them up close......nuh uh.....*







​



*I mean, I know they`re safe......but no. They are tiny...….and as someone who doesn't like water or being in water I should say....we passed.*












*There are some interesting buildings around, and some are very pretty and as you`d expect well themed.....and this was an area we did like coming up....where quite a few of the restaurants are.....*






















*I have one friend who bangs on constantly about how height terrifies her.....she can`t do anything with a height or where she doesn't feel secure...…*

*So, imagine our surprise when she told us she had gone on this balloon...…..*

*No way could anyone with a fear of heights go on this......it`s not even a whole basket....it`s a circular space where it`s quite confined…...we went down to have a look.....jeez......no way could I go on it......so I laughed and emailed her later and said to never say again she`s scared of heights...……..and she hasn't.....*

*Again, I`m sure it`s safe, but I hate heights like that where you are just hanging around......nope, not for me...…*













*This store felt like a pop up store, as did the Marvel store they have there......it`s almost like they had a couple of spaces and just filled it without any thought......the SW one wasn't as bad as the Marvel one though...….*

*Tom in his happy place.....anything SW!!!!*












*I didn't even know this coca cola place existed till a few weeks before we left...….I liked the sound of the rooftop bar so we had to go look around…….*














*There is an elevator to take you up, but boy did we wait a while.....not quite sure why, but eventually we made it up to the top.*

*It is a decent space, wouldn't like to see it mobbed though.*

*Again, I`m gripping on as I`m very near the edge...….and it was alright......there are plenty of choices of drinks to pick from and a selection from around the world....but as we`re not fans of flavoured cokes we passed and bought a bottle of water instead......they also have alcoholic drinks too.*

*We looked around a little...…*

*I think the building for Planet Hollywood must have the ugliest roof of any building I ever saw.*























*We spent five minutes up there and it is a nice rooftop area.....worth visiting but wouldn't make a special point of going. We wandered round as far as you can walk then*

*Heading back round as it was lunchtime now we had a look at the other options for lunch including Homecomin` and Morimoto......but ultimately decided to head back to Boathouse...…we do like seafood.*












*
It was fairly, quiet all round today.....*













*Back to Boathouse we walked in and had a good look around...….it did look so pretty and we guessed we`d like it...……*












*There were an awful lot of young children around....and we hoped we weren't seated beside tow families together who had around 7 kids between them and all seemed to be whining....except one who gave me the most beautiful smile as we stood beside them.....I think she was wishing she was anywhere else right now.....*

*We approached the girl on the desk who was definitely missing that Disney attitude I hear so much about.....she yelled next to me even though I was stood right in front of her.....heavens you really can`t miss me......so I politely asked for a table for two....she didn't acknowledge and burrowed around for something then said...... go with him......charming!!!! I thought about saying you know what, we won`t bother thanks....but we were being taken round to where there were no children and it was blissfully quiet...….*

*We were seated beside the window which was nice and we both commented how beautiful the restaurant was and reminded of us of the restaurant in Newport Bay Hotel in Disneyland Paris when it first opened.....very similar New England theme...….*

*We ordered a Sonoma Cutrer chardonnay for me, it was nice to see it offered by the glass.....and Tom got a coke...….and we perused the rather lovely menu...….and wished I`d brushed my hair....lol...….*























*We had a lovely waiter and he said let me guess where you`re from...….he listened for a little and then said Scottish but you sound a little English...….spot on!!!! As we have lived in mostly England for almost 25 years we were bound to have a slight twang.....well, Tom doesn't, but I definitely do......I think I could visit Australia and within 5 minutes I`d have the accent down pat!!! Turns out his partner was from Scotland and fairly close to where we were originally from...….nice young man. *

*He brought us the drinks along with bread and some water...…….*























*It took us a while to decide but eventually we opted to share the firecracker shrimp as an appetiser and we would decide after we had eaten that......we really weren't in a hurry today...….our waiter warned us it was spicy, I told him I`d be disappointed if it wasn't...…..we like spicy!!! *













*And it was a little spicy......and so lovely...….we really enjoyed it and it was a large portion, we were glad we were sharing...….
Once we were finished the shrimp, we told our very attentive waiter that I was going to have the Lobster roll and Tom was opting for the fish of the day with fries...….sounded good!!! *

*As we waited for the meal, we discussed what it was exactly made us not want to come back to DTD again, and we couldn't quite say it was one thing...….it`s just not for us.....the stores seem very out of place and it lacked some atmosphere….of course that may have been because it was quiet as the grave...….but it was a one and done for us...…..*

*Then our entrees arrived.....…..*






















*It was lovely....both dishes were tasty and well cooked, although I did have a couple of bits of lobster that had been slightly overdone and a little chewy...….but it was a decent meal. The fries weren't the nicest, but we don't really like skinny fries. *

*At that the manager came over to speak to us.....he guessed we weren't locals to DTD and had a good chat to him about the place and his restaurant.....turns out his wife works at Universal and I knew who she was....not to speak to, but just who she was. Small world. He gave us his card and told us to contact him directly if we wanted to come back especially if it was at night when it does get a lot busier......nice of him. *

*Tom would go back for Boathouse, but for me, I can get good excellent seafood along Sand Lake Road restaurants, and no need to come back here. But, I sound negative here, when we really did enjoy the lunch. *

*The rest of DTD.....nope. Wouldn't come back as there`s no reason to do so for us...…...although.....Homecomin` did look nice!!!! *


*Mardi Gras up next...…….…….


*


----------



## I-4Bound

We went up to the Coca-Cola roof and got one of the float sampler trays once - yuck! We were not impressed.  Everything we liked about Downtown Disney has pretty much disappeared, so we aren't in a rush to go back to DS.  I like the cupcakes at Sprinkles and the poutine at the little poutine stand, but that's hardly a reason to go back.


----------



## Owlpost23

Carole-admit it-you and Tom are UIO /US people through and through-and it's wonderful! Thanks for the honest critique on DS!


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> We went up to the Coca-Cola roof and got one of the float sampler trays once - yuck! We were not impressed.  Everything we liked about Downtown Disney has pretty much disappeared, so we aren't in a rush to go back to DS.  I like the cupcakes at Sprinkles and the poutine at the little poutine stand, but that's hardly a reason to go back.



Yes, we saw a family with the sampler of maybe 12 drinks, and they put most of them in the trash after a few sips...they weren't impressed for sure....so no, no future DTD visits for us. 

We did plan to buy something from the bakery we had been told about, but it was closed......of course!!! 

Never tried poutine......I have heard of it, but not something I`m familiar with...….


----------



## schumigirl

Owlpost23 said:


> Carole-admit it-you and Tom are UIO /US people through and through-and it's wonderful! Thanks for the honest critique on DS!



lol......I guess we are 

When I was writing it I realised it was rather negative sounding......but we just didn't enjoy it much.....although there were some lovely places to eat and snack.....but not enough of a reason to go back as we can get everything they offer elsewhere...…

I did like their parking garages...….


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

Yay another Trip Report, hope you are both well

Cannot believe that woman behind you! The Cheek! In fact Rob and I have found we always have one of these rude people in front or behind us in Premium, which has turned us off wanting to travel in Premium for a while plus our last experience with the CC telling us we had had enough to drink! We're happy in economy for a while, so glad you told her what for!

Look forward to reading more xx


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> Yay another Trip Report, hope you are both well
> 
> Cannot believe that woman behind you! The Cheek! In fact Rob and I have found we always have one of these rude people in front or behind us in Premium, which has turned us off wanting to travel in Premium for a while plus our last experience with the CC telling us we had had enough to drink! We're happy in economy for a while, so glad you told her what for!
> 
> Look forward to reading more xx



Hey Matt....great to see you back here again.....we`re doing great.....hope you, Rob and of course not forgetting cute little Jackson too are great also...…

Oh I am now never surprised by how rude people can be....and yes, sadly there are a lot of entitled people around who have no regard for others......it was ok for her to recline on the woman behind her, but I wasn't supposed to recline slightly on her....yep, not on your life darling!!! Oh yes, Rob was very considerate with his reply to her on that occasion....she was out of order. 

Yep, more coming up....trying to finish it before we set off again......I`m determined to manage it.....lol.....


----------



## schumigirl

*We drove back to the hotel and it was still fairly early.....we were going to Mardi Gras later but didn't want to go in the park too early......so we did what all folks on vacation should do...….we snoozed!!! *

*Tom dropped off on the very comfortable sofa in the sitting area.....but I went through and fell asleep on the bed......the room was freezing though as our housekeeping lady always turned it down low....I did mention to her once I liked the room cool.....so that's what I get....a cool room!! I turned the heat up and fell asleep for maybe 90 minutes. We were both feeling the time difference this trip.....we don't usually now, but I guess we hadn't slept well leading up to the trip with one thing and another...….but a snooze did us the world of good.....



*
*


*​


*I woke up a bit vague as to where I was at first......but soon came too and went through to wake Tom who was half asleep really....he hadn't really slept.....or so he said!!! I was just glad it wasn't 8pm and we`d missed everything!!! *

*Once we were showered and changed, we headed down to get the boat.....but the line was huge....I heard a few folks comment there are a lot use the boats that stay at Aventura and Cbay….and the boats are there for everyone to use.....anyone can pop on a boat and use them to visit other hotels. However, it is a perk of the certain hotels that offer them, so I have to wonder if it becomes an issue, will they check room keys before entering the boat line and only allow folks who are staying at a boat resort to use them. I hope not really....sometimes it is just busy. But, tonight, we would be quicker walking I think.......we set off and it isn't a long walk from any of the hotels really, but we tucked into RP and thought we`d get the boat there.....*

*As we headed up to the path we saw from a distance what looked like a cement mixer......we wondered what kind of work they were getting done...….then we got closer...…*

*It was a drinks dispenser……..a huge drinks dispenser, but that was the purpose all the same...…..it was fabulous!!!! *

*Whoever was having this event tonight was in for a whale of a time...…..*






















*Looked to be quite the party...……*












*So, we got the boat and there was hardly any line here tonight, and we were in the thronging Citywalk in no time...….walking in wasn't so easy tonight as there seemed to be hordes of folks milling out of the park.....obviously not staying for MG!! *

*Once in the park we headed straight for the MG area...….we planned to buy the 15 item tasting lanyard, it was $60 plus tax and we thought it might be a nice idea and have a few samples of food rather than the full size portions...….it did include certain drinks too. One was a choice of two beers. *













*There was already a party atmosphere with dancers and performers amusing and delighting the people already there...….and of course the proverbial jazz band playing, which sounds like cats screeching to me......not fond of jazz music at all!!! But, it was fun to watch folks dancing around to the music and the performers encouraging them all the way...……*

*So, our first sample was the Crab Etouffee…...well, I had to search for the crab!!!! But, we also tried the gumbo and they tasted identical...…..not something I`d ever purchase...….and the portion size was decent enough to share....not large as they were samplers, but enough for a few bites of each. And they were gone before we could take a picture......we forgot. *













*Our next stop was the shrimp and sausage po boy......this was actually nice.....and the best thing we ate at the whole event...….shrimp was tasty and sausage was nice and it sat on a little kind of coleslaw on the bread.....Tom tried a bit of the bun and said it was actually quite nice too. 

We tried the King Cake, but to be honest....it was just sweet....no real flavour and yes, we forgot to take a picture of that too.....*

*We didn't try anything else tonight, we just wanted to sample a few things and then watch the parade.....*













*This is such a fun event!!!! The street performers and dancers involve everyone as they go around the folks there.....I won`t use the word crowds, as there really isn't a crowded place right now, with this parade and others at Universal, you don't need to line up hours ahead or long at all before any parades......we always walked to where we wanted to stand around 5 minutes before it started, if it was too busy, we`d wander a little one way or the other......but usually it`s fine. *













*We were early getting a spot tonight and stood at the point at around 7.15pm...….we were standing in front of the concession stand where you can get frozen drinks outside Monsters Café tonight...….and we were standing beside four ladies who were a hoot!!! Two were sisters, and the others were cousins, three from Chicago and one from Indiana....and they were a joy to be standing beside. *

*We got chatting immediately and as always it passes time...…..and two disappeared and then came back and handed us a beer.....I wasn't sure why, but she said they had bought one too many between them......Cheers!!!!! It was a little strong for me to be honest, at 8% not what I`m used to, but Tom enjoyed it and we thanked them for passing it on...…*













*We chatted while we waited for the parade to start and then finally we saw the OPD bikes appear......they are so cool on these...…..and they seem to enjoy it a lot...…..it is hard to get decent pictures of them as they are constantly moving around, so the camera struggles to pick them up when they move so fast...…*













*The first of the floats arrive to much excitement from the folks waiting to catch the many ribbons of beads being thrown out from the many float riders...….who knew plastic beads could cause such excitement...…



*
*

*​











*
And of course we have the performers between the floats too who engage the folks along the way...…it really does have a carnival atmosphere about it...….although it was cold tonight. I was glad we had brought our hoodies with us and the ladies beside who are certainly used to cold weather, thought it was cold too.....it wasn't just me being a wimp!!! *





























































































*It is so much better when it is fully dark.....you can see the works on the floats to the full effect.....although we did have a discussion as to whether we saw the flames operate on this float on any other night.....we just can`t remember...….not sure we noticed on the pictures either. *

































*The people who throw the beads were excellent for the most part, but the lady beside me got whacked in the eye as one little boy was rolling them up in his hands and hurling them like a baseball...…..one got me too, but not as bad as it hit her.......he looked to be around 8, and I guess he thought it was funny. *

*This lovely dancer did stop so Tom could get a picture of her and blew him a kiss when he yelled thank you to her......said it was the first time someone had blown him a kiss in years!!!! *











*

Just for you Tom...……….....*






​
































*The crocodile one was so huge......and so well done like all of them. The floats were all impressive, but the parade seemed so short this year. Or we could be being confused with how long the Macy`s parade was at Christmas......but it didn't seem as long as last year. *













*We said our goodnights to the ladies we had chatted with and headed off out of the park with our haul of beads......of course we wouldn't be taking any home with us....so we shared most of them out with littler kids around before we left.....I`m sure the parents were thrilled at more plastic beads to drag home!!!! *

*The line for the boat wasn't too bad, and we thought we might like something to eat, but not too much as we had only a few snacks in MG.....but we had enjoyed a decent lunch...….so we thought we`d go to Jake`s and have some Crawfish Chowder......so , into the RP line and the boat was already there, so we hopped on and the boat Capt we know really well asked us in a rather confused voice which hotel we were staying at as we had got on at both so far....we have known him a long time...…lol......told him we were going to Jake`s!!! He gave us the thumbs up...….*

*The boat at night shows Citywalk off to it`s full advantage and it is so pretty......Margaritaville is always so bright and just reeks of fun!!!*













*We thanked our Capt and set off down into the area where Jake`s and Islands are......we cut through Islands and saw our favourite waiter in there.....Casey....he is fabulous and just the nicest young man (I sound about 85 when I say that) but he stops to chat and tells us to pop in see him one night.....we tell him we have the Wok experience in our plans and will see him then...….*

*Jake`s isn't too busy tonight.....we are seated immediately and we don't need a menu...….two strawberry lemonades and two Crawfish Chowder...…..*













*The chowder is amazing in here....truly beautiful. It is rich and has just the right seasoning for us....not salty but nice and peppery...we are big fans of it!!! *

*We finish our drink and head off back over to Sapphire......we have to walk through the private event that is going on with the cement mixer as a centre piece, and then into the surprisingly busy walkway tonight between the hotels.....seems more folks are using the walk. *

*We go straight back to our room tonight, we don't feel like going anywhere for a quick drink so we switch the tv on, I open some of the drapes that turndown has nicely closed, grab the water from the bedside and put them in the fridge and we settle down to watch something or other on TV. *

*We chat about our day and fully decide we won`t be visiting DTD again......but we will be going to do Mardi Gras at least a few other times...….*

*Around 11pm we decide it`s time to sleep...….so lights out for another day, and we`ll enjoy some more park time tomorrow with IOA.....

*


----------



## TommyJK

schumigirl said:


> Never tried poutine......I have heard of it, but not something I`m familiar with...….



Poutine is a glorious Canadian invention.  Definitely NOT for anyone who is overly health conscious.






At it's base it's Fries, Cheese Curds and "Gravy".  The gravy can tend to vary from place to place as for authentic poutine sauce is not just a standard beef or chicken stock gravy.

Over the years "poutineries" have gotten more adventurous with adding additional ingredients beyond the base.  My personal favourite is poutine with Pulled Pork added.

Also, some places "cheap out" and just throw some shredded regular cheese on there.  IMO that disqualifies it as actually being poutine.  MUST be proper cheese curds.


----------



## schumigirl

TommyJK said:


> Poutine is a glorious Canadian invention.  Definitely NOT for anyone who is overly health conscious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At it's base it's Fries, Cheese Curds and "Gravy".  The gravy can tend to vary from place to place as for authentic poutine sauce is not just a standard beef or chicken stock gravy.
> 
> Over the years "poutineries" have gotten more adventurous with adding additional ingredients beyond the base.  My personal favourite is poutine with Pulled Pork added.
> 
> Also, some places "cheap out" and just throw some shredded regular cheese on there.  IMO that disqualifies it as actually being poutine.  MUST be proper cheese curds.



*WELCOME* to the thread TommyJK…...nice to have you along...…

Hope you enjoy the report......


Oh there`s fries in it??? 

I think I`m thinking of something else then...….what could that be??? 

I`m going to google cheese curds...…..lol.....sounds very.....different!!! Although anything that has pulled pork will tempt me...…..

Er yes, not sure about this dish now...….cheese with gravy just sounds strange...….


----------



## TommyJK

schumigirl said:


> Er yes, not sure about this dish now...….cheese with gravy just sounds strange...….



This is usually the response from everyone the first time they see a poutine (myself included).  But you'd be surprised at how well they go together with the fries.  You need to let the gravy start melting the cheese and the taste (at least to me) is a savoury feast!


----------



## schumigirl

TommyJK said:


> This is usually the response from everyone the first time they see a poutine (myself included).  But you'd be surprised at how well they go together with the fries.  You need to let the gravy start melting the cheese and the taste (at least to me) is a savoury feast!



Yes, sometimes the oddest things go together.........

I doubt I’ll ever be anywhere I could try it......but certainly a new dish to look out for.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

OMG! That is marvelous!


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> OMG! That is marvelous!



It looked amazing!!!! 

Never seen anything like that before...….


----------



## schumigirl

*WEDNESDAY MARCH 13TH*​








​
*And it did feel good to be back here again. There is something so familiar and warm about being here again, this and RPR really do feel like home to us and we do treasure every second.*

*I had woke up around 4am and couldn't get back to sleep, so wandered through to the sitting area as Tom was sound asleep and I knew it would take me a while to get back to sleep. The drapes were open and you could still see everything lit up from Citywalk and the Four Points hotel from here...….there were also plenty of folks heading into work and a seemingly endless stream of cars despite the early hour.*

*It was eventually the cold that made me go back to bed, the temp in the room was set low, so I was a block of ice by the time I got back into bed.....I was almost shivering by now...…*







​

*Tom was still sound asleep but, could somehow sense the change in temperature that I brought back in with me ......and he just said.....don't even think about it as I tried to creep over to his side of the bed that was like a furnace......the heat just radiated from him...….well, I tried. He gave in eventually though......lol...…and I did finally get back to some kind of slumber.*

*I can`t remember when we got up but as soon as I was awake I heard my email ping.....it was an email from our friend just checking everything was good...….and it was of course. But we always love to hear from him.*

*We again, took our time and got showered and dressed......the shower is such a good one...plenty of power and I have my own shower gel and the aussie shampoo and conditioner products......it`s tempting to stay in here too long on a morning!!!  But once dressed we decide to go have the buffet breakfast in Amatista this morning.*

*Amatista is nice. They are open all day from breakfast through lunch and into dinner. Menu is nice and again plenty of choice and we`ve always enjoyed our food in here. For breakfast you can order off the menu which is nice, or partake in the buffet option. And that`s what we are going to do today...…*

*You can have almost anything for breakfast here.....and there is an omelette station where you can enjoy a freshly cooked omelette or fried eggs cooked......I don't eat eggs but they do always look delicious.....*

*We are seated immediately, as we are quite early it is so quiet......and our favourite waitress here Tia isn't working today and we get someone we don't know this time. We tell him when he asks if we`ve been before and we say yes, know how it works.....it`s funny as he asks if we want any fresh juice and we decline he immediately tells us it`s included in the cost......lol....we must look like cheapskates......we tell him yes, we know we just don't want any this morning, just coffee and water thank you.*

*The breakfast options are plentiful.....I have posted pictures of them all in another trip report, but you can have yoghurts, fruit of all kinds, smoked salmon with all sorts of accompaniments, charcuterie, oatmeal, cereals, bacon, pancakes, sausages, biscuits and sausage gravy, breakfast potatoes, scrambled eggs and the omelette station, fresh pastries, muffins and donuts, toast, bagels and I`m sure a dozen other items...…*

*My first stop is the smoked salmon and some grapes and pick up one little pastry...…..Tom goes for some yoghurt with nuts, honey and fruit. *






















*We then moved on to the cooked options......Tom had the basic, bacon scrambled eggs and those gorgeous little sausage links we love so much over here...…*












*With mine there is a story.....yes, I know there usually is...…..*

*When I first came over to America.....I wondered why something that was called a biscuit, looked like what we call a scone......and it was served with a savoury meal or breakfast.....we have scones with butter and jam and or cream with a cup of tea......so I found it odd. Then I saw someone once pour what looked like soup over this "biscuit" and I was even more confused......then I discovered it was this biscuit with sausage gravy......and I was never sure whether I liked the look of it or not...…..*

*So, from 2007 I had wondered whether or not to try it...…... and this morning I thought, ok, give it a go....I probably should have tried it on a plate on it`s own first.....but I didn't think that till after.....lol...….*












*OMG!!!!!!!! *​




​



*What a revelation!!!!! I had discovered this treat of a breakfast item...….and it had been here all this time.....*

*It was beautiful.....and with the biscuit.....oh my goodness......I actually wanted to ask people if they knew about this and why didn't I know it was so good!!!! I felt I had made this amazing discovery and wanted to share it...….*

*Of course Tom reminded me I hadn't actually discovered some new and wonderful thing......oh. Ok. I do like to share though...….. So maybe everyone did know about it then...….lol*

*We paid our check and took some pictures on the way out and shows how quiet it was this morning. It does get busy during lunch and certainly for dinner.....you don't always need a reservation, but if you really want to eat here it`s an idea, especially on the weekends. *

































*We went back to the room to do our sunscreen and our room had already been cleaned.....wow.....that was quick.....*

*Sunscreen on, we headed out to the boat and didn't have too long to wait this morning but it was busy.....we did get on the first boat but another appeared just as we were heading off...…..so those left wouldn't have too long to wait...….*

*It was hot today again......would reach 80F by around 11am.....but that suited us down to the ground...….*

*It was beautiful walking in to IOA this morning......whenever we walk in to Port of Entry we are immediately transported into park mode......it is the most beautiful entrance to a park for us......the colours are beyond vibrant and the music suits the whole area to perfection. *













*Now this is a Christmas Store!!! *

*It is fully adorned with Christmas items and there is a real feel of Christmas in here....and the scent.....it is fairly powerful but so gorgeous......we wander in every time we pass.....one way or the other...…*












*And this building below is one I often tell folks to stand under and listen.....there are a few buildings in POE you can do that too....but this one is my favourite…..*












*
We don't usually stop for pictures with characters much anymore, but we couldn't resist when  Puss in Boots beckoned us over for a picture...who were we to say no.....even though I dislike cats.....lol....he was cool though...…*













*
Our first stop after we waved goodbye to Puss, was head down to the lagoon and see what the landscape looked like over at the JPVC...….they were ripping out all the greenery and shrubs to make room for the landscaping for the newest rollercoaster...….it looked very extreme, but it is a huge undertaking when you see what the alleged plans are for this new coaster.....fantastic news for Universal Orlando Resort. *












*
And we did notice they had deliberately left one tree out of all they had removed...….*






















*They have now put up a green shield around the works, but you can still see what`s going on from certain places...….but not as pretty as it was before. I was glad we had managed to get down to the front area and got pictures with no one around before this change happened....….*

*The lagoon is pretty. The views around from all vantage points are lovely and we always enjoy some time around the water and just enjoy the tranquility, as most of the areas are usually lacking other people.*













*
We love the Hulk as a coaster.....and catching pictures of it running we always enjoy...…it is a wonderful coaster and the take off is marvellous…...it is so fast, and it does catch your breath as it goes...but so much fun....*

*It`s not as bashy on your head since the refurb, especially if you sit at the front. *













*We turn in and after the lockers, we see there is a bit of a line......the regular line isn't thrilling enough to want to go through even when it`s quiet.....not for us anyway......so we join the EP line and it is a short line.....the people in front of us ask for the front and there are three of them, so we say we`ll wait for the next one and take the front too.....and we do. We love the front. *

*We were delayed a little after we got on as there was something going on behind us, never did find out but I think someone got on then changed their mind and got off.....shame.....I remember my first time on Hulk, I was petrified when I pulled the harness down.....and realised I had to go now......I was panic stricken......but soon fell in love with the whole ride.....especially the take off and drops......love em!!! But I do remember how scary it was too.....so I understand someone deciding not to ride as it is quite an imposing coaster...…*

*The ride today was as good as ever and we only do it once. And set off to the lockers to retrieve our belongings. *

*I always say every visit we see something that we haven't noticed before, and today we see something that is so obvious we can`t quite believe we`ve never picked up on before...….I`m sure we`ve seen it as we have walked past it thousands of times, but never paid any attention...……*

*It is interactive apparently, but we never tried it out...……I don't think I`ve ever seen a kid use the telephone before.....but of course we may have missed it...….*













*We do a quick turn on Dr Doom...…..this ride seems to annoy some people......we LOVE it......yes, it`s short but definitely sweet.....if folks don't enjoy that initial shot in the air......not sure why they don't, as it is fast and what a view you get up there...….and the drop is amazing as it does lift you right out of your seat.....messes up your hair though!!!!! Definitely not a waste of our time!!!! *

*Next up on our routine tour is Spider-Man...…..this is a phenomenal ride with good theming in the line......we noticed the regular line was around 30 minutes, but we walked straight on. Last time we were here with Kyle in December we had met Spider-Man himself in the line....that was a surprise and we got a couple of good pictures with him.....got to be the coolest of the superheroes surely!!!!*

*But today we saw no one in the line.....actually no one. the whole way through..….when we got to the front we walked straight on a vehicle and off we went..…...we had the front row to ourselves but folks were behind us in the vehicle.....*














*But, it is such fun...….it does bump you around a bit, but this one never makes me feel woozy or dizzy the way Transformers does......strange as it is a very similar ride...….but this one we love...…*​
*As we come out the increase in heat is very noticeable.....it is hot!!!! And so beautiful...…..we really love this weather...….but, we don't hang around for the superheroes today, but they are cool to see on their vehicles, but we have seen them loads of times...…..so we continue to wander round from the his area..…..enjoying this blistering sunshine too. *














*We do see a couple of folks try the games on the way round......it was a school trip and one guy kept missing hitting the ball in the net.….he was being teased that was why he didn't make the team...….he wasn't happy.....lol...….*

*Toon lagoon is another colourful place in the park...…alarmingly so at times...….bright light and again pretty......and plenty to wander around see....kids love this whole area too...….*












*
Say Cheese...………………..…………*
































*
The shop in this area stocks a lot......and today we saw for the first time in here the Minion goggles......I would have to get these for my friends granddaughter...….she adores Minions.....she would happily come with us every time we go.....but a 4 year old sounds a little exhausting full time now...….she is adorable though. So, I bought a pair and had them sent back to our room which is a wonderful perk of staying onsite.....not having to go pick it up anywhere, and it is sent directly to your room, is ideal. Usually it arrives the next morning fairly early but if you are checking out the next day they won`t offer this service in case there is a delay or a hold up with the delivery.  *













*
I also consider buying this for me...I`ve heard, someone somewhere said it might just suit me a little.…now who would say something like that...……*













*
Janet (Keishashadow) often comments there`s no one in our pictures......I usually think it`s a fluke as there are always folks around..….but today we had a definite lull in crowds......and there was a gap where there was no one around...….*























*
We did look to go down to Me Ship The Olive area as we love taking pictures down there and hardly anyone goes down there......but as Bilge Barge was going through a refurb they had closed that area off. So no sneaky pics of the works at JPVC today...….*

*A few seconds later though it was like a mass event as almost everyone descended on this area behind us....it was nice while it lasted...……*

*Tom with his usual picture......I think he`s trying to tell me something...….*
























*We wander into the Ripsaw Falls area to just watch folks on the ride.....we aren't doing water rides this trip as it`s just not warm enough.....even 80F can be cool if you are soaked...….but we do watch and see folks coming down...…*

*This is a good descent....you feel as if you are being properly dropped.....a bit like JP ride....although I do wish that was deeper too.....we like a good drop. Higher the better...…*






















*Next up.....Kong and Potter!!! *


----------



## J'aime Paris

Our family adores biscuits and gravy, and I make them homemade (extra sausage)!
I sometimes make them even for supper!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Our family adores biscuits and gravy, and I make them homemade (extra sausage)!
> I sometimes make them even for supper!



You have a spare room don’t you..........

I’d visit just for them!!!

I’m so annoyed I could have been enjoying them all these years......although maybe that’s a good thing.......


----------



## macraven

_Biscuits and gravy are a favorite at our house 

Glad you tried them !_


----------



## I-4Bound

Biscuits and gravy are a quintessential Southern breakfast! Oddly enough, though I've lived in the south my whole life, I have never really eaten it.


----------



## Cara

I'm all caught up!

First of all, EWWWW on that lady's feet. WHO would do that, and WHY?! So disgusting!!

Secondly, we can now consider you an unofficial Southerner, since you have discovered the delight that is biscuits and gravy!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

I wish the HRH Club Lounge could get the biscuit and gravy thing right......seriously the only place we have ever had issues getting good biscuits and gravy they are edible but not hitting it out of the park by no means.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> You have a spare room don’t you..........
> 
> I’d visit just for them!!!
> 
> I’m so annoyed I could have been enjoying them all these years......although maybe that’s a good thing.......



We have several spare rooms!!
If you're willing to head north to WI, I'll gladly make you some


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Biscuits and gravy are a favorite at our house
> 
> Glad you tried them !_



I wish I`d tried them earlier!!!! Seems everyone enjoys them...…..


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Biscuits and gravy are a quintessential Southern breakfast! Oddly enough, though I've lived in the south my whole life, I have never really eaten it.



Really??? You and me both then...….

I can now finally recommend them to folks...…..


----------



## schumigirl

Cara said:


> I'm all caught up!
> 
> First of all, EWWWW on that lady's feet. WHO would do that, and WHY?! So disgusting!!
> 
> Secondly, we can now consider you an unofficial Southerner, since you have discovered the delight that is biscuits and gravy!



Glad you`re here...….

Yep, seems there are gross folks out there...….an I guess from the comments from CC she`s not unique.....

Yay......oh wait...….does that mean I have to like grits too...…?????? Can`t quite get my head round those at all .....even the addition of shrimp doesn't make them appealing in any way!!!! 

But, wow to biscuits and gravy......simple dish and so delicious!!!


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I wish the HRH Club Lounge could get the biscuit and gravy thing right......seriously the only place we have ever had issues getting good biscuits and gravy they are edible but not hitting it out of the park by no means.



This is definitely a dish that needs to be right to be good...….doesn't sound good. 

I don't care for food that is just edible.....I like to enjoy it......


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> We have several spare rooms!!
> If you're willing to head north to WI, I'll gladly make you some



lol......if it`s warm I`m there...…..

Although I do have one of those Canada Goose jacket things that keep you really warm......not quite sure why I do have one of those as I never intend to go anywhere that`s cold enough for me to need it...….


----------



## schumigirl

*We left Ripsaw Falls after watching folks getting soaked for a while, always fun.....and wandered around to Kong...…*

*I have mixed feelings about this ride.....I like it, but it doesn't thrill me in any way......I do like the animatronic Kong at the end......but the ride itself is not a must do. But, we do it anyway...…*

*The regular line was 40 minutes and EP was a short line today. I do quite like the regular line and do like the surprise that you may or not experience in there, but it`s not worth spending 40 minutes in the line to see it...…*













*We sit on Row 11 at he far end of the row which is by far our favourite area to sit in.....last few rows for us are the best......and as always, keep your mouth closed or covered...…*

*We do enjoy it, but wish it had been bit more of a ride.....but I`d tell anyone not to miss it at all......it`s a cute little story...…*

*Jurassic Park is a ride we do love...….but we don't feel like getting soaked today.....and you can on this ride....it varies every time with how the boat is loaded and how many folks are on it......you can get lightly sprinkled or drenched and anything in between...….*

*The drop is one of our favourites, and the story leading up to the drop is a good one......it is a decent drop, you really do get that falling feeling that we so love...….wish it was longer and steeper and more dramatic though!!!!! 

Though maybe not as dramatic as this ride though...….now this one is scary!!!!! 



*
*

*​


*
Still so much fun though.…….*










​
*
You can now see the boards up around the JP area, and most of it is blocked off from view.....you can still access the Raptor Experience though, and boy was the line long by now!!!! Again, it`s fun but it`s not worth waiting longer than 15 or 20 minutes for. We were lucky the times we did it we were there right as it opened and there was one family in front of us...….and it is funny....the handler is incredibly quick with his humour…..*

*We took this image below as I`m not sure it`s going to be changed, moved or will simply disappear when the new coaster building really takes root...…..*













*
We stop off for a bathroom visit into Burger Digs...…….and we see most of the windows facing the excavation work are covered with images of a similar JP theme......but there was the door to outside that hadn't been covered, you couldn't go out there as it was blocked but the windows were clear...….not sure about now of course as they have put a shield up around the works so it isn't as clear to visitors glancing over from other areas. I can see why of course, but it is quite interesting to see the phases of changes happening. *













*Once we`d had a good look we set off round to Hogwarts and Potter...…..this is always impressive, regardless of which side you enter the area from. I would always recommend though to come the other way for the first time.....it is more dramatic and very impressive......however, either way is good. *













*One of the busiest areas around Hogwarts is always the bridge......you do get some beautiful pictures from here and certainly most Potter fans will adore seeing the castle from such a vantage point. *

*Looking the other way you can see the rear of the Hogsmeade façade and the rear of the 3 Broomsticks, which has a lovely little outside area to eat, have a drink or just sit and have a break from the heat...…..*
























*
The place is busy today.....and the regular line for FJ is 65 minutes...….there is just so many people around here today, we don't get many pictures. *

*We join the EP line and it`s not too bad.....it`s quick and we don't have a camera today as we left it in the locker which was quite crowded today...….unless you head to the back of the lockers where they are "almost" deserted......takes a few seconds and we`re back in line for the ride. 

Both the regular line and the EP line are excellent, and so many picture opportunities around.....*














*I did ask for the end seat as the regular seats can be tight, the end ones are more generous, so if you are chunky at all, it might be more comfortable asking for it.....although TM`s are very good at discreetly gauging if someone needs it or not and will usually direct you to that one if needed, or they think you might need it.....*

*This is a fabulous ride!!! No doubt about it...….it`s quite unique and does have some spectacular scenes along the way......the dementor scene is one of my favourites, and I do briefly close my eyes at the spider part.....but the one scene that does sometimes set off motion issues is where you swoop back into the castle......well, for me it does. The rest of the movement doesn't bother me at all as it is so smooth...…*

*I can do this ride once or twice maybe once more and then I leave it, just in case it sets off any issues....but today is a once only ride. *

*As I said, it is busier than we are used to, but Hogsmeade isn't as bad as Diagon Alley was the previous day...now that was busy!!!!*

*This window below has some cool details and I love to see the feather quill do some imaginary writing......but then most of the windows have some incredible detail when you look in them...….*

































*We want to pop into the 3 B`s for a nosey round the rear of the pub and think we might have a lemonade instead of our usual pumpkin fizz today...…..*













*And yes, you can see the excavation work so clear over this side too...….*













*And you have a wonderful view of the Castle from here...……..*












*It seems they are taking the new build area round to Mythos.....*













*Although we don't like the food in the place, we do enjoy a drink and a mooch round the place too.....it is so well themed, along with everything else Potter...….*

*As always, don't miss listening upstairs at this area...…...it`s not a massive thing, just nice to say you`ve heard...…*













The 3 Broomsticks themselves do pass some people by.....and I`ve had a discussion with someone who said she hadn't seen them, so she wasn't sure they were even there......till I showed her the pictures of course...…then it was the "how`d I miss that " look...….think she was a bit annoyed she`d missed it....lol.....






​






















*We each got a lemonade and it is nice.....sweet enough but there is a sharpness to it that makes it very drinkable...…..*

*The bar itself is interesting on it`s own and has a few unique items to have a good study of...….*























*And here we were just lucky with timing as after we took this the bar was engulfed with people, some buying drinks and some just taking pictures...…*












*
We chat for a while as we enjoy the drinks, but, as we aren't eating, we don't like to take the tables up for too long, but it`s not overly busy yet.....it`s that time between lunch and the last minute breakfast guest. *























*Back outside into the sunshine, and boy is it hot today...….it is so beautiful and we enjoy wandering from corner to corner in this area...….*












*
Seeing the new additions, or updated additions to the newest Potter ride is always good to see.....of course now it`s finally been announce that it is a Hagrid ride, which of course wasn't really a secret for a long time....*

*And it does look so good!!! You used to be able to see quite a lot of the construction from the Hogwarts Express pathway.....but they soon added trees and limited what we could see.....of course...…*






















*Hagrid`s hut is something they can`t really disguise...….*












*Looking back it doesn't look so busy, but round by the FJ ride it was now extremely busy with guests.....I was glad we were heading out of the park instead of just coming in...…*

*We thought about taking the HE over to the Studios, but decided we would keep the Studios for another day again...….and we still had a few things to see and do here...…*











*More to come...…..*


----------



## schumigirl

*The Mystic Fountain is one of the best things to do that isn't a coaster nor an attraction....although it is so much fun and quite an experience.....when it`s on of course...…..*

*Today he was happily and fairly gently snoring, oblivious to all who wished to talk to him...….I could spend hours sitting, watching and listening to some wonderful interactions with guests, most who don't realise where the camera is situated......so funny...…*

*It can easily pass of slightly adult humour and children don't even notice.....very clever folks who voice the Fountain....and kids adore it, as do some adults of course...…I used to sit longer when Tom and Kyle stayed on Duelling Dragons after I  had enjoyed riding each side....that was usually enough for me, but they could stay on for hours...especially using the sneaky short cut that some folks didn't know......even a TM once asked them how they were getting back so quickly......lol.....*

*But, no interactions today...…...I guess it was maybe lunchtime...….*













*Wandering around the back where the Sindbad show used to be, well the outside, is beautiful......so many don't wander past the fountain anymore.....but it is a peaceful haven of tranquility that we all enjoy when we can find such an area in a busy the throng of a busy theme park...…..*






















































*I suggest to Tom here we could theme part of our property like this......I get the look of not a hope in hell.....lol.....didn't think so...….I`d love part of the outside to look even a little like this....of course minus the sunshine most days!!!! *































































*We were in here around 15 minutes or so when a woman appears and begin to smoke where I am sitting.....I get up an immediately move as I detest the smell of them......she immediately senses I guess I`m moving because of her and tells us rather snarkily this is the smoking area...….*

*She is wrong as there is no place to put them out or a bin to put the ends in......it`s actually a little further round back beside where the large plant sits...…..so I refrain from sarcasm and ask what she plans to put her cigarette out on do with it when she`s done....instead I just say it`s actually around the corner...…no trash bin here...…*

*Don`t think she was impressed as we were walking off...….a man was passing going in as we were exiting and he said she`s making faces at you......lol...…

The place now stank of smoke anyway.....so time to go......never ceases to amaze me how some folks don't think the rules apply to them and can drop cigarette ends on the ground or in the bushes...…*







​













*Back out into the main thoroughfare we head towards Poseidon`s Fury.....not to go on it, oh no it`s dreadful......although many love it (she added quickly) *

*I do love this area, it is well themed and almost a bit of a waste they don't do more with it than the stalls they do have here with daggers and names from you family......it`s not something we are interested in....but they could do wonders with this whole area.....and I`m sure sooner rather than later they will. *













*It is an incredibly stunning building......and I`m sure has been eyed for future development....although when that will be now is uncertain as the new land on Sand Lake Rd will take up a lot of investment and time pretty soon......but I`m glad it`s still here for now...….although as I say, we never go in as we find it a little dull...…although the water vortex effect is very cool!! *























*We wander down in front of Mythos and again, it`s not usually very busy down here at any time....so you can get some quiet time....but today it was like a Grad Bash event...…..*

*I swear around 20 young teens of maybe 13 or 14 followed us down and descended like a pack of hyenas declaring they never knew this place existed.....and why do they have to scream so loud!!!! Yes, I must be getting old....but they jumped about and climbed on everything they weren't supposed to and were generally just loud...…..*







​



*So much for tranquility...…..*

*However, a few minutes later a very irate chaperone appeared at the far side where you enter and yelled at them to get off the rocks and get their *#*#* back up with their group...…..their bravado and enthusiasm disappeared quickly and we had this little area almost to ourselves again...….there were a few folks wandering but maybe two or three max.....but much more peaceful...…..*

*Hogwarts is seen from a slightly different angle here, but still as impressive...…and again, you did get a clear view of the digging works going on over the water too. *























*Now that the noisy teens had been recalled back to their group, we could get a pic or two without disturbing anyone...….and this has always impressed me.....I didn't see it for years though!!!! *













*We stayed here maybe 20 minutes, then a couple appeared who were clearly in need of some alone time.....we didn't hear anything, but her face spoke volumes......and not a happy volume!!! When you see arms folded and an angry look...followed by a sheepish looking male.....it`s time to leave...…*

*We didn't do the Trolley Train or CiTH today, we were ready to leave......so we turned down to save walking through the whole of Dr Seuss area....I don't think it`s any shorter but it`s quieter...….*

*I think this is so cute...……*






















*The heat now is incredible......not September hot and humid, but there wasn't really a breeze and we just felt it was time to leave...…*

*There were still many folks coming in to the park even now...….*












*We again, stopped off down by the lagoon and took some time with the little scene they have set up down there......you do see people here, but not too many.....as of course a lot of folks are there to concentrate on the rides and attractions.…..but, we always have the time to go off the track slightly.....*























*This is so cool...….and I`m sure little kids would enjoy a quick look around here...…*












*We eventually head out of the park and of course through the lovely POE...…..and this balcony had also escaped my sight for many years.....and I only noticed it a few years ago...…I heard the cats and thought what the heck...….thankfully no real cats around to see. But, the balcony is cute.....and for those that do like cats, you can hear them make their purring sounds...….*























*So much detail!!!! It is quite impressive and if you rush past you`d never notice some of it.....and again, I fully understand folks that do just want to get to the rides if you have a short visit...…*

































*This is one of my favourite views in the whole of universal...….so pretty and seeing the boats come and go and beep their horns when folks wave is nice to hear...….*























*The work is coming along nicely on what was Emeril`s in Citywalk…….I don't think there have been many leaks as to what it might be......I hope it`s something a little more upmarket as there are plenty of casual restaurants in Citywalk, and Emerils was always something a little bit nicer...….but time will tell until it`s announced. *

*Looks like there will be an outside seating area here this time on the upper level...….nice!!! *












*Coming up......Voodoo Doughnuts, Mall at Millenia and Longhorn...….*


----------



## chicagoshannon

We love that fountain. Had quite a nice chat with her in the rain in February.  

I'll have to show my kids that balcony with the cats.  They both love all things cats.


----------



## elfling8

Loving the food tour!  And Tom's grin is spectacular.  You just have to smile back   Seeing your pics is getting me excited for our trip in 11 days!!!

Where is the Mystic fountain?  We'll be there at a super busy time, so somewhere likely to be a little less crowded would be great for a little sit down and chill between attractions.  None of us are big crowd people but what can you do - we have to go during school vacation as the kids are in high school and I'm a preschool teacher.


----------



## schumigirl

*Usually we eat lunch either on or offsite, but as we had enjoyed the lovely buffet breakfast we weren't ready for lunch at all...….but we did think we`d like some doughnuts....and of course there is only one place around here for them...…..yep, voodoo...…..*

*Some love them....some aren't keen.....but we do enjoy them...….so we walked around the lagoon and reminisced of how long the lines were when it first opened......there was a line to get in the line!!! And although we never did line up for them, I would wait in line for these if I had to...…*

*The store itself is vibrant and colourful…...and so many choices...….*























*I was a little curious about the coffin of doughnuts and thought it would make a tremendous gift for any large group of people.....but not today!!! *






















*We got the boat back home and straight to our room...….and opened our little box of delight...……*

*Tom had chosen his favourite voodoo doll and the special for Mardi Gras...…..I had my usual bacon maple bar and I chose the mangotastic one too......oh boy it is tangy!!!!! *

*Before we got showered and changed, we sat at the table with a bottle of water each and devoured one each......I had my maple bar and Tom ate his doll. Delicious, and just enough for right now...….*

*Think the face is a little off on this one!!!! *













*We washed our hands as they are a bit sticky of course, and then headed back out to get our car from the Valet guys......and as always they are quick as a flash bringing it around...….my turn to drive today, although it is only a short journey......the I4 at this part is much better than it was  last year, not great but better...…..*






​
​
*Yep, if we can avoid the I4.....we do!!!! *

*The Mall at Millenia is only a 10 minute drive away from Universal......and its a straight road once you are on the I4 and you can`t miss the turn for it......if it`s the weekend...you`ll see a huge line of cars waiting to go that way.....if you see that.....keep driving and go anywhere else...…*

*But, today we drive straight there....traffic isn't bad at all and we are soon in the lot and we get a darn good space almost right near the end closest to the mall......don't think we`ve ever been this close!! *

*I`ve said many times, we love this Mall. It is by far the prettiest mall around and the stores are lovely....it never feels busy even on the busiest days......it`s sparkling clean and is a real pleasure to walk around it. *

*It is light and airy and feels so spacious...….*






















*We wander around a few stores today and I have no real agenda...….I would however like to look for a new handbag......I had seen a company mentioned by my niece who is in the industry, and so far hadn't seen them in Orlando.....but we did go into Bloomingdales and saw that they had started stocking the brand. *

*The brand is MCM......and most folks I mentioned it to, hadn't heard of them.....I liked that.....not too many folks would have one. I love my handbags, I have lots of them and I do like something unique too...….I have a Marni bag at home that was a limited edition and no one I know has one even remotely like it......the LV ones are also popular......and like all bags, it`s purely personal....we all like different things and can`t all like the same...….*

*They had a selection of a few styles, but I do like bags that have a full zip across the top......I prefer the feeling of my stuff is not open to see......I don't think I have a large bag that lays open...…the first one I picked up was the open style, but eventually I opted for the zipped up classic style.....it holds loads and has a beautiful interior...……*













* I hadn't really planned to make a large purchase this trip, I was only going to look, but, Tom being Tom was keen for me to have it...….and the sales lady of course thought it was perfect for me......of course it was......lol...…*

*So a few minutes later, we had made our purchase and heading back along the mall...……*

*We popped up into Tiffany and the guy we deal with in there was busy with someone, not that I was buying anything today, but we always pop in for a look just to see if there`s anything new. So, we had a wander and didn't see much, we would come back in another day and get my jewellery cleaned properly......I preferred to leave it till we were nearly going home as it does sparkle like new when cleaned properly by them. *













*
We had wandered enough, and did stop off to look at the chocolate covered strawberries in the Godiva store......but we don't buy anything...….*

*It is a nice store, but we always feel the staff in there are less than friendly...….wish they would bring back the Lindt store......but that was deemed to not be appropriate for their idea of what the Mall should be!!! ok.....I miss that store here though...….*























*I drove us back home and dropped the car with valet......headed inside and stopped off for a coffee in the Dutch Trading Co...….they have nice coffee......again, one between us is more than enough....*

*And I admire my new bag again!!!! Tom laughs and says it`s an early birthday present...….lol....yeah right.....6 months early is just a gift, not a birthday gift!!!! *













*Unbelievably, we are tired. *

*This trip is taking it`s toll on us for some reason......we don't usually get this tired on any trips.....but we were both yawning our head off and I immediately bagged the bed.....Tom would have the sofa as he loves snoozing on them...……I said this would just be for 5 maybe 10  minutes...……*







​



*Yep, we slept for almost two hours...….and it was fabulous.....we felt super when we woke up...…..

Once freshened up, we had some water and then headed out to Longhorn over in LBV...….there is a new one opened up near the Outlet centre at the top of I Drive, but it hadn't been open long, so didn't know if it was good or not yet....so we would go to the one we knew and liked a lot. 

It takes us 20 minutes or so to get there....and as always it`s busy....a good sign of course. We are told it`ll be about 20 minutes for a table, but we end up waiting around 5 minutes...….

Our waitress is as always very friendly and despite being incredibly busy she is fabulous. Tom is driving so I order a long pour Cabernet and Tom has strawberry lemonade.....and we really don't even need to look at a menu tonight...……*

*She brings our drinks and bread, which is delicious, but we don't eat a lot of it.....*






















*Salad is easy, Tom has the Caesar and I have the garden with honey mustard......my favourite……*






















*Our entrees tonight were easy to choose......Tom wanted the full rack of ribs, and I had my usual 8oz filet medium rare...….both simply served with fries...……*























*Oh my goodness!!! My steak was beautiful......I often mention they are half the price of The Palm and Ocean Prime and you can taste the difference......but tonight`s steak......was sublime!!! It could have easily been served up at The Palm or anywhere similar...…..so for $25 it was an absolute bargain!!!*

*Tom`s ribs were also top notch.....I did get a taste of them and they were melt in the mouth tender....and the sauce was tangy......we had really enjoyed our meal tonight......Longhorn is one of these places that we have never had a bad meal, it`s always been tasty, good service and steak is always as you ask......can`t ask for more...….

We paid the check and marvelled at the folks waiting for a table....it was busy......*

*Tom drove us back and handed the car again to our lovely valet guys......they all seem to know us now and a couple of the younger ones rather sweetly called Tom, Mr Thomas......we tell everyone to call us by our first name......not Mr and Mrs…..and some aren't used to that....but we much prefer it. And I became Miss Carole a lot of the time...…*

*We went into Strong Water Bar and as I had already had red wine, we ordered a bottle of Cabernet between us...….I really don't like mixing wine and cocktails, so red wine it was tonight...….*













*
We were in a few minutes when Mike, one of the other managers came over to greet us and welcome us back, he is lovely too.....very friendly and professional and has a fabulous sense of humour too...…..he told us Fernando would be over to see us when he came up from the office......we would be delighted to see him of course. *

*We got our wine and it was lovely....we had Sammie looking after us tonight and later we did enjoy the wine.....Tom went back to the room before Fernando came over as we had a gift for him. *

*He and his team are always so welcoming and their kindness towards us is always so lovely, so we had seen a bottle of Scottish Rum.....yes, Scottish Rum......and thought Fernando would be amused by it.....they have so many rums, but we guessed none of them were Scottish.....*

*When he came over he was so touched by the gift, he never expected anything like that, but we told him it was to say thank you for all the kindness and hospitality he has shown us the last three years...….we told him we hadn't actually tried it ourselves, so at that he called over Brittany and asked her if we could have some  little glasses and we would have a taste together...….fabulous!!!! And we all did have a taste, including Brittany.  *

*And it was very nice......very smooth....thankfully!!! We would have hated it had it been dreadful...….lol.....he then brought us over a sample of an Indian Rum....again, very unusual and very nice and we were grateful for the taster....I`d never have asked for that...….he later told us when he told his rum captain about it he thought he meant Scotch…...lol....he said Scotland don't make rum.....then he tasted it...….we wondered what Lenny, the other rum captain would make of it...…..he wasn't working tonight...….Chef Carlos had a taste too and he was surprised to find out it was from Scotland...….*

*We were then sent over a dessert of the pastelitos…….and they were lovely as always......we didn't take a picture as we had eaten it before we remembered tonight, we were so busy chatting to everyone......and this was one of the reasons we love this bar......everyone knew us and we were always made so welcome...but they do make everyone feel the same. There`s usually someone waiting as you come in to say hello and let you know you can seat yourself anywhere......such a warm hospitable place and if you haven't been before make a visit, it really is a fabulous bar. *

*Eventually we said our goodnight to everyone and set off down the lobby to our room...….it`s always nice to be staying here when we visit Strong Water Bar...…..not so far to walk back!!!! *

*We weren't ready for bed right now as we had enjoyed a good sleep earlier......and we found The Shining on tv on some channel...….love that movie!!!! It is a classic......and so darn scary...….Jack Nicholson is perfect for the role and I doubt anyone could have played that character better. *

*Finally around 1am we put the tv off now the film was over....and I am always spooked out a little by this one....lol.....Tom said he`d be having a rucksack tonight......I said, no I`m fine.....lol...…*






​







​
*
And at that it was lights out...……..we had no idea what we planned to do tomorrow......we would decide that in the morning...……*


----------



## schumigirl

chicagoshannon said:


> We love that fountain. Had quite a nice chat with her in the rain in February.
> 
> I'll have to show my kids that balcony with the cats.  They both love all things cats.



The fountain is huge amount of fun...….we love sitting listening.....have heard the lady fountain a few times.....

Oh they`ll love the little balcony....it is cute.....can`t believe I didn't notice it for so many years......


----------



## schumigirl

elfling8 said:


> Loving the food tour!  And Tom's grin is spectacular.  You just have to smile back   Seeing your pics is getting me excited for our trip in 11 days!!!
> 
> Where is the Mystic fountain?  We'll be there at a super busy time, so somewhere likely to be a little less crowded would be great for a little sit down and chill between attractions.  None of us are big crowd people but what can you do - we have to go during school vacation as the kids are in high school and I'm a preschool teacher.



Thanks......I love food pics too!!! I`ll tell Tom your lovely comment.....

It is in the Lost continent….after you pass Mythos, keep walking and its on the right hand side.....it`s before you hit anything Potter......it is fun. And behind it where Sindbad used to be is a relatively quiet place to wander for   little bit....nothing to do, but it`s nice...……

Oh 11 days!!!! You must be so excited.....it`s almost here!!!!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Love your new purse!!!!!

We went to Mall of Millenia for the first time this past trip.  DD(20) had an expensive spending spree that day!!  Good thing we don't live within 1000 miles of this mall.... it could be dangerous, lol!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Love your new purse!!!!!
> 
> We went to Mall of Millenia for the first time this past trip.  DD(20) had an expensive spending spree that day!!  Good thing we don't live within 1000 miles of this mall.... it could be dangerous, lol!



Thanks, I have a real thing for handbags!!!! And I use them all, I don't just have them in their dust bags all the time...I use them regularly.....

Oh goodness, yes, it is a fabulous Mall, I think Tom is glad we`re even further away.....lol...….


----------



## elfling8

schumigirl said:


> It is in the Lost continent….after you pass Mythos, keep walking and its on the right hand side.....it`s before you hit anything Potter......it is fun. And behind it where Sindbad used to be is a relatively quiet place to wander for   little bit....nothing to do, but it`s nice...……
> 
> Oh 11 days!!!! You must be so excited.....it`s almost here!!!!



So excited!!   Thanks - sounds like just the ticket to collect ourselves 
And thanks for the Strong water Tavern review - thinking that might be just the spot for DH birthday dinner the day we arrive.


----------



## schumigirl

*THURSDAY MARCH 14TH*


​*We slept well again, there`s something about being here that always makes us sleep so soundly.....we don't exactly exhaust ourselves during the day.....once upon a time we would be in the parks from as early as possible (not including EE as we never do that) and we`d be there till late......but now, and for the last few years it`s been at a much more relaxed pace.….and it wasn't as if the heat was taking a massive toll...….but sleep we were enjoying a lot. *

*I know we awoke early, but exactly when it was I have no clue...….if I`m honest, we could both have went back to sleep this morning too.....sometimes happens when you are in such a deep sleep. But, I hate to miss any of the day while we are here......*

*Once we showered and dressed we spoke about what we wanted to do today...….*

*Anyone who knows us, know we love driving in America......it is fun....usually!!!! Many folks find it strange, but we love the wide open roads, not many, if any roundabouts, or turning circles as they seem to be recognised by over here..….and we get to see a little more of the area around us. *

*Getting used to driving on the other side of the road and the opposite side of the car takes all of 10 seconds....there really isn't any difficulty in it......first year we kept reminding ourselves......right is tight and left is wide.....kept us good when we came to junctions!!! We have driven automatics for years, so that wasn't anything we had to get used to......so all in all we did love a good day out with a decent drive...….*

*I did love this image though a friend sent me couple of years back...……*








​
*We were planning to go to a few places this trip....and some never transpired....we never got to Sarasota for example, time just got away with us as usual....but we had a think about where today would take us...…*

*I had heard about a place called Bok Tower Gardens in Lake Wales...…..seemed to be a nice place to spend a few hours. I had heard it was very beautiful and the tower was impressive to see. So, we thought why not, it`ll be a nice drive out and we can get some lunch somewhere...….and I even had that covered too!!!! *

*I do like to research a little, all sorts of places that are unique and away from the tourist areas.....although ironically I hadn't heard of this place from a tourist, it was a local who told us about it.....he takes his family here and the kids love kicking a ball around and enjoying the surroundings.....so may as well go and have a look......he did ask if we would go midweek, I said probably......he just smiled...….ok. Now I was slightly apprehensive...….*

*We quickly ate breakfast and as we headed out we ran into our friend.....always good to see him and we had a lovely chat before he set off and we went out to get the car...….*

*Weather looked lovely again too, although we had been told the weekend weather wasn't great from Saturday to the Wednesday next week...….so we`d make the most of it while we could. *

*I got to drive up...which may or may not have been the best idea. The Porsche, while a decent enough car.....is the older car with older toys.....and the Satnav seemed to have a mind of it`s own......we ended up disregarding it and using old fashioned road signs...…..which knowing that we can get lost in a parking lot at times, was a little worrying...…….*

*But, set off we did...….and for the most part it was a simple journey......until I missed a right turn...….it was just there so quickly....no warning and of course according to Tom.....this was me and the reason we did miss the turn.......*






​




*Not really...……..I`m a very sensible and safe driver, but when the need occurs you have to keep up with the flow of traffic ...….one thing that annoys me is tourists who don't know the rules of the road and especially annoying are the ones who don't know you can turn right on red....unless it says you can`t!!!! They really should pass out leaflets when folks arrive with some basic info...…..*

*But, we got back where we needed to be and it wouldn't be us unless we had a "tiny" detour...….*

*The drive is fairly basic and you pass some nice scenery and some average local scenery......and as we get closer the place is well signposted so easy peasy……….*

*This area is very horsey looking at the number of ranches we past, and loads of orange groves which were beautiful......they ran for miles and I wished we could have stopped somewhere for a closer look...…*

*We turned into the well signposted road to take us up to the gate...….it was $15 each and that didn't include the house tour which wasn't much more extra, but I had looked before we went and didn't think we`d be interested in that...….they gave us the usual leaflets and we set off up the very long road to the car park and all the way was more of the beautiful orange groves...….*

*There is plenty of parking, it really is a large car park so I imagine of busy days, it will get very busy...…*

*Tom is immediately out with the camera, waiting to capture almost everything we can see as it is beautiful...lots of greenery of course, and there was a gorgeous scent in the air which wasn't the orange groves despite me thinking it might be...…..*


​







*From the car park, you can see the Tower, known as The Singing Tower....it is lovely...and I know that is our target for today...*

*It is already beyond peaceful...*












*There really are flowers everywhere as you approach the entrance....and the scents are truly amazing.....even standing quite far away you can pick out individual scents, like lavender and lemon verbena among others...….it was lovely...…and I`m not really a garden person...…I do however like flowers...if someone else had planted them.....lol...….*

*The entrance is lovely.....….and it seems so quiet, although I can see a few folks milling around inside the visitors centre…….*





















*Inside the visitors centre is a museum of sorts with all sorts of info on how the place came about and who designed the gardens......so much info...…*

*We both used the bathrooms which were incredibly clean......and as we came back out I noticed something and then realised why the person who told us about it smiled when we said we were going midweek.....*

*It was like a Fountain of Youth for Tom and I...….we were easily the youngest folks there by a mile!!!! Everyone looked to be in their 90`s at least......and I heard one joke she had her mom and dad with her lol.....I wondered how they would manage as they mostly had walking frames or ecv`s…….it really was a sight to see...….and apologies if this offends anyone, I don't mean it in a rude way at all......but I found it unusual.....the tour guide was older than any of them!!!! She also had a zimmer frame...…..this tickled me....*

*We did get the chance to speak to her though, as we came out of the bathroom together and what a lovely lady with an enthusiasm for this place and a deep love of showing people around......she said I was just a baby......lol...…*

*But, I will say the average age of visitor on a day like today is 80 and up.....or so it seemed. Although we did see a school group over in the children`s area...…one group. *

*The bell in the tower is explained in all it`s glory, and one of the exhibits ask you to stand and see how you fit in the bell......it is massive!!! I won`t go into the history of it, but it is lovely to hear...*













*We begin our slow walk into the grounds and our path is clearly marked whether you want to go to the Tower or in the other direction..…..we were headed for the Tower...…*





















*At first we didn't see a single soul for what seemed like an age......then we met two couples who were snowbirds from Upstate NY...….they weren't as old as the tour groups, maybe mid to late 60`s I`d say.....we got chatting to them about anything and everything......they came here a lot as they all lived in Lake Wales.....*

*But for the most part, the walkway was deserted...….*





























*
At the pond behind us, a group of the tour group had passed us somehow...….and they converged on the perfect picture spot.....so we waited till they were mostly gone and grabbed a quick snap or two....we would get some more on the way back...….*












*
It was beautiful I have to say, and we were enjoying this little diversion from the hustle and bustle of Orlando......well, not that we really do get experience a lot of hustle and bustle, but you know what I mean...…*





















*We waited until the two couples had moved along a bit from the pond to get some pictures......there is a koi pond here and you can buy some feed to throw into the pond for them......they are quite big already....and it`s only a quarter to get some of the feed...….*
































*The Tower itself is beautiful up close......Edward Bok is interred underneath the Tower itself, he loved the gardens here so much. And they are very pretty...…..and you can hear the bells chime so prettily here....they aren't horrible and loud, but delicate and something you could listen to for a while.....well, a little while.....*











*One of the men offered to take a picture of us together which was kind...…*












*We go sit on a bench and look at the view from this hill which is known as Iron Mountain, and is one of the highest points in Florida, I think it`s around 295 feet above sea level. The view is certainly impressive. *

*There is one family over on the grass and are enjoying kicking a ball around and generally running around without a care in the world......it`s nice to see and we begin to feel as old as our fellow visitors as we begin to reminisce about simpler times like that when we were children...…..lol...…*

*We are still struck by how quiet it is...….and we do enjoy this little haven of serenity for a little while longer before my bottom goes numb on the bench we are perched on...….*





















*We head back on the same path and we do pass the venerable group of visitors who, bless them look as though they are loving every second of their time here...….they all smile as we stand back to let them all pass the single track path...…one man hears our accent and stops to chat about Scotland and how he spent some time there after the war..….he was so lovely and had a real twinkle in his eye as he spoke of a young girl he enjoyed the company of while he was there......we were laughing and joking and then his wife said, you know you can go back and see if she`ll take you back......lol......they were so cute. I guess cute is the wrong word to describe them, but they had been married an awful long time and I loved he was still teasing her with stories of his youth. *

*Tom and I both comment that he must have been a proud soldier at one time, and then when you think about it.....it`s hard to imagine this man in his late 80`s had once been a vibrant three year old running around like the family we had just seen...….we watched as they all passed and each one politely thanked us as they passed...….it almost made me cry to be honest.....I must sound ancient, but that generation is disappearing before our eyes and that is sad to see. *

*We stopped off again at the pond with the Tower in the background...….it was much quieter now......*












*This was nice......but we aren't really folks that could spend a whole day here. If you have young children and want to spend a day with a picnic and have an area where your kids can ramble around and run to their hearts content, this is ideal for you.....it is a little out of the way, but not too far...….and if you seek some sedate place out of the way to enjoy peace and tranquility, this is a place you`ll enjoy.*

*We headed back down the full path and did see a couple of rabbits as well as the usual squirrels....it is pretty, and there is a café.....we didn't go in but folks seemed to be enjoying it as it was busy...…..*

*We went again to the bathroom and then headed back out to the car...…..*

*I know we won`t come back here again......this much tranquility and sedateness isn't really for us......although we aren't exactly party animals, this was just too placid for us in many ways, but I was glad we had visited.....it`s a tick on a box to say we`ve done it...…..*

*Time to head for lunch and hope we could find this place that was more than a little remote. *






​


----------



## schumigirl

elfling8 said:


> So excited!!   Thanks - sounds like just the ticket to collect ourselves
> And thanks for the Strong water Tavern review - thinking that might be just the spot for DH birthday dinner the day we arrive.



Oh you`ll love Strong Water......it really is a class act of a place.....we have a few more nights in there during this trip......always a favourite of ours. 

Yes, it`s nice to find a little place just a little off the main path....and usually there`s very few people around.....ideal to catch your breath...…..


----------



## schumigirl

*So, I had a place in mind for lunch that I had read about online from folks that do like to discover new and slightly out of the way places that offer amazing food and well off the tourist areas.....and I thought this sounded like just the ticket...…..*

*It was 15 minutes away from Bok Gardens......so, we popped the address into the satnav and hoped for the best.....I knew it was off the beaten track and quite remote.....although I half expected it to be on a dirt track road......well, it was on a main road to begin with......then it was a dirt track road......it was a trailer park. *

*Welcome to Cherry Pocket Steak and Seafood Shak...……*







​
*It was certainly unique...….*




















*Parking was in front of folks trailers, wherever you could find a space, and it was busy...…*






























*Most people were sitting outside, and I hoped there were seats inside, as we prefer to eat in the air conditioning and it was incredibly hot again today. *





























*
We went inside and walked over to the desk where we were shown a table and the staff were friendly.....*












*We sat close to the bar and could really see how unique it was inside with loads of dollar bills signed from all over the world...…*

*It seemed a very local place with a few snowbirds thrown in for good measure......but we kept reminding ourselves, the food was supposed to be lovely. *






















*We both ordered cokes and they arrived quickly, we hadn't decided what to have yet, so our friendly waitress said she`d come back there was no rush...….so we took our time and studied the lunch menu......the dinner menu has many more items on it, but there was plenty of choice for lunch, although it was very fish focused unsurprisingly...….*




















*I did like this sign!!!!! *











*We did wait quite a time for her to come back and we didn't even see her in that time, but when she did come back we had decided. We decided to share the half pound of shrimp between us as an appetiser as I adore that dish.....I love shrimp in any way, but love them fresh with no batter or coating....although I am partial to coconut shrimp, and will make that exception occasionally...…*













*The shrimp were delicious......full of flavour and very meaty texture...…*

*Our entrees were crab cake sandwich for Tom with a creole mustard sauce on top......and I ordered the grouper served blackened……..although we did have to go find her to get cutlery.....*












*Both came with odd fries, which were strangely nice, delicious coleslaw and the nicest hush puppy I have ever tasted. But to be fair, I thought hush puppies were something else......maybe potato??? So to discover it was deep fried cornbread which I love, I was surprised and delighted to taste this little treat of a side dish!!!*

*Tom`s crab cake was purely crab and delicious, probably the nicest crab cake I`ve ever eaten....Tom loved it, but wished he`d ordered the entrée instead of the sandwich.....it was too filling, so he left the bun. *

*My fish was delicious...….well cooked, I could have had it a little more blackened but, overall, it was a beautiful meal. *












*I went to the bathroom when we were done and was informed these were unique too......yes, they were. But, they were clean. And only two of them. And you could see your neighbour when you stood up...….lol...…*

*When I came back in Tom had paid and we were heading outside to have a little roam on the other side and then head home...….*

*You could see how easy it was for an alligator to just walk up here......I wasn't comfortable at all. Again, someone told us we should be more worried about the giant turtles......yep, I could worry about both.....I detest alligators and have no desire to even be this close to them.....cos, I know they`re in there......waiting and lurking...……*





















*We took a last few pictures and left.....*

*Yes, the food was good, but would we ever come back here...…….. *






​



*We drove back home again through some beautiful orange groves, it is stunning countryside and the farms with these stunning horses were beautiful...….*

*We did think of stopping on the way back at a place called Dundee....we have a Dundee in Scotland so the name stuck in our head.....but we didn't...…..*

*Once back home, we dropped the car off and went straight to our room...……and we had received a delivery while we were out today.…...how lovely!!!!! And a lovely card too...….*













*This was ideal, as I was ready for a very large glass of something....anything...….it had been a very weird day and one I wouldn't forget for many reasons...….*

*I was glad to be home. *










*Tonight was Mardi Gras and Sal`s for pizza...…..*


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Hush puppies and biscuits 'n gravy all in the same trip... look at you.


So you know how a song comes on the radio and an image will pop in your head. On the way home today this song comes on






and you and Tom just  fit this song.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Hush puppies and biscuits 'n gravy all in the same trip... look at you.
> 
> 
> So you know how a song comes on the radio and an image will pop in your head. On the way home today this song comes on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you and Tom just  fit this song.



I just need to master that southern drawl now...….well, maybe not!!!! But, I`m now actively seeking menu`s with hush puppies on it...….loved them!!!! 

lol...….awwww......love that song!!!!!


----------



## kbelle8995

Good for you on the southern food.  I have some lovers of hush puppies in my house (not me).  I also have grits for breakfast every morning.  What beautiful pictures of Bok Tower.  I haven't been there in years.


----------



## I-4Bound

Hush puppies...


----------



## schumigirl

*By the time we got showered, changed and enjoyed a glass of wine, it was getting on a bit by the time we went down for the boat...….and again there was a fairly long line and we did wonder if we would get on this one.....but we did......the boats always take more people than you think looking at them...…..and we set off for Citywalk……..*

*Once in the gate, we headed straight for the Mardi Gras area...….we did think about getting a cocktail with the souvenir glass, but we had one from last year, and to be honest, they weren't that nice. We would pop into Finnegans for a drink later...….*

*But, first I wanted one of those twisted tators I had seen folks wander around with...….and rather strangely this was the one item not included on the Mardi Tasting Lanyard......when I asked the young guy was apologetic and said he wished they had told people as some folks were annoyed......I said no problem, I would still have one...….*

*I asked for the Cajun spiced one...…...*












*It`s a potato on a stick......honestly, it was the biggest disappointment since we watched Shrek 2!!!!!! It was like peeling off potato chips....and where was the spice they promised!!! Nope, not worth the cost. I think it was around $8 maybe??? Can`t remember...….but wouldn't be having another one...….*

*We didn't take pictures as we were standing and couldn't quite manage to hold the items and the camera, but we tried the jamabalaya.….it was dry as a bone...….the shrimp gumbo was alright, same sauce as the crab etouffee……the Catfish po boy Tom enjoyed a bite, but I discovered I don't like catfish......to be honest the name always put me off anyway.....but, didn't like the taste at all...….beignets were disappointing too. *

*So, all in all we found the food to be a big disappointment at Mardi Gras......the shrimp and sausage po boy was the only thing we would say we remotely enjoyed...….we tried everything once and the verdict was, they could do much better. *

*And this was the reason we didn't do the Bayou Boil.....we just weren't impressed with anything. *

*We had one beer off the lanyard too and that was the last we used it...….I was glad we had bought it, but I think there were around 3 or 4 items left on it...…*

*So, with the food tastings over, we headed into Finnegans…..it was busy as always and we thought we`d be sitting on the row behind the bar seats.....but someone moved and we got two seats at the bar...…*

*Tom got a beer and I ordered the Rum Neuralyser again...….my favourite cocktail in there...….I had noticed again Jim, one of the stalwart barmen who has been there for years wasn't working.....he is always here!!!*

*I asked our barmaid if he still worked there and she said he had just retired a few weeks ago.....we were sad to have missed him.....great guy and all round good barman who knew how to look after everyone.....and made the strongest cocktails ever!!!! She said he was almost 70 which we were incredibly surprised about.....I would have placed him around early to mid 60`s.....he`ll be missed as anyone who frequented Finnegans any time and especially around HHN would know him well.....*

*We got our beer and cocktail and enjoyed the party atmosphere in here tonight......it`s always a fun place for a drink, but it does get busy. *












*Around 10 minutes before the parade started we wandered over to the side of the Macy`s building so we were facing the parade as it came towards us......it wasn't too busy at all and we had space behind us too so it didn't feel cramped...….*

*I was also glad we had put our hoodies on as it wasn`t very warm. Not too cool, but it had gone quite breezy.....this wasn't impressing us about March at all...….we`re used to hot weather so having to wear a jacket hurts!!!! This lizard likes the heat!!!*











*The parade was beginning...……*

*As usual the police officers impressed us with their bikes and circled around then moved on a little......*











*
It would be better if it was completely dark when it started, but it soon darkens down very quickly....*



















































*So, after a few floats go past, we have a lot of beads......again, not sure why as I wouldn't be taking them home on the plane anyway...…..but you gotta do it.....and you have to be a little enthusiastic about it too!!! *






​



*But, I hear the woman near me, who is maybe 3 or 4 inches shorter than me complain....yes complain to the woman on the other side of her I was getting all the beads as I was "a tall one" I`m 5`7!!!!!!*

*And she was serious...…..I was laughing as the women the other night were lovely and we shared all the beads if we both caught a pair for example......lol......but this woman was genuinely annoyed I was catching more beads than her...….*







​
*So, I put full effort into the bead collecting...….and we did alright too...…although I think the people behind us did better...….but it was fun....well, for most of us!!!! *















































*I love bubbles.....and when the bubbles started up I got a little carried away as do the folks on the other side of and we are all dancing......but it`s bubbles....they`re fun...….however folks on the other side are giving us sideways glances of disapproval...…..lol.....*






​

























































*Not much else happened the rest of the parade....it was nice to see...….*

*And being here, we got out fairly quickly, we headed straight down the pathway and I was again glad we had our jackets on...….yep, I was cold!!! I did again pass on most of my beads onto anyone who looked like they wanted beads......usually little kids who were again over the moon with them...….one little girl only had 3 or 4 round her neck, I gave her loads.....and again, not sure her parents were lol.....I did ask them first though and they said of course...…..*

*Tom said it was unusual to hear me say that here......but I was cold. I hate being cold. *

*Now we were a little peckish…..our snacks from MG were mostly not great so we didn't finish them, and now we could go some food......and we wanted to have pizza, and that meant Sal`s at PBH. *

*We got on the boat after waiting maybe 10 minutes....it was so busy.....and we laughed to see we could have got the Sapphire boat and be gone by now......always the way......but once it was here we got on and it was the quietest boat we had ever been on...….no one said a word...….weird. *

*PBH is a very beautiful hotel too......if you call here during the day it can look like the Marie Celeste.....there are usually very few people around, if any on the courtyard...….but it does look beautiful when you come around by boat.....much more impressive than the front entrance...….*





















*It is nice to see a few more people around tonight, and we also hoped Sal`s wasn't going to be too busy with it being after park closure time.....but it wasn't bad at all...….*

*We ordered our pizza and it was the usual.....small bbq chicken with no scallions and add pineapple and jalapeno......sometimes they looked at us odd with that...…..pineapple on pizza seems to divide an awful lot of people...……*






​



*Then Tom decided at the last minute to add pepperoni too!!!! What...…..*

*That confused the lady...…..she asked did we want that on another pizza...….I looked at Tom and said that is a little much...….lol.....but she said you go for it sir......lol...…..I was laughing now......*

*We paid and went through to sit down in the booths and we got one, I put our things down and went to get the sodas from the machine...….one of those ones you can fanta or cokes with millions of different flavour choices....we had orange fanta which is probably the most boring of choices, but we like it...….*













*It`s a nice place, and they open all day from breakfast......and you can get so many items from the ready made salads and sandwiches to the many items on the menu. *

*This is the only place we like to eat at PBH.....we have tried Bice and Mamma Dellas, but not impressed. The sauces tasted too plastic and premade....they couldn't omit an ingredient for us.....and overall we wouldn't eat at either of them again......so many other choices around. *

*But, for onsite we love Sal`s, Jake`s in RP and Louie`s in the Studios...….no other pizza we have tried onsite here comes close...….*












*Tom did get a picture of what beads I had left.....not many...…..*












*The buzzer sounded at that and Tom went though to pick it up and I heard the woman say to him the chef checked the order twice in case he was reading it wrong..…..oops!!! *











*It was delicious.....although I wouldn't have missed the pepperoni......I prefer it with just chicken, pineapple and jalapeno......but it was still lovely...….and the small one is a really good size and shares well between two...…*

*We ate up and took our time......we had no plans to go anywhere else tonight....we had planned to go back to our room and chill out for the rest of the evening...…..*

*The boat had just gone, so we went through the search and stood at the front and many joined behind us.....as the boat appeared a young Italian couple appeared and went straight to the head of the line in front of us......the family behind were outraged and said so......but, they ignored any comment aimed at them.....we weren't at all bothered as, well, you know......sometimes it`s just not worth the effort.....*

*So, we got on the boat and the Italian couple sat up front and posed for a million selfies even before the boat left......that girl could pout!!!! So we set off and again the girl stood up for a picture and the boat Capt told her to sit down....she wasn't happy...….but did sit down......everyone on the boat was watching the show with some amusement...….the guy behind us said to his wife how many pics will they take of each other before we get there......lol...…*

*So, as the boat pulls in....not docked yet.....the guy stands up ready to go......that Capt tells him to sit down.....he doesn't.....Capt tells him again to sit down.....he said no, I said I don't need to I`m fine. *









​*The Capt stopped moving the boat to the side and said he couldn't move till he sat down....he then did sit back down....I think everyone was seconds away from yelling at him to just stop being a prat and sit down......not sure if that was their first time on the boats...….but you do get them...….think rules don't apply to them.....*

*Now we were getting off and many folks mentioned to the Capt and each other what a wall he had been......*

*But, we moved quickly over to get the Sapphire boat which was filling up nicely as we wandered round.....we didn't make that one, so it was around a 10 minute wait for the next one......we wished at this point we could have called a cab......you just want to be home now...…..*

*And it wasn't long at all.....boats run incredibly frequently at night, and soon we were back in the hotel and into jammies......TV on, wine poured from the bottle we had been so kindly sent today and we again opened the drapes Turndown had carefully closed over....it was also freezing, so we turned the heat up and settled down to watch junk on the TV.....*

*Sometimes it`s just nice to recharge the batteries and have a lazy evening...….*

*We went to bed around 11.30 and did plan to be up early again tomorrow......and we thought we`d do the Studios and then The Palm was booked for the evening. *


----------



## schumigirl

kbelle8995 said:


> Good for you on the southern food.  I have some lovers of hush puppies in my house (not me).  I also have grits for breakfast every morning.  What beautiful pictures of Bok Tower.  I haven't been there in years.



Oh we`ve loved what we`ve tried so far.....although grits are a step too far I think.....lol....

Bok Tower is lovely.....and certainly worth a visit as it`s not too far away...….


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Hush puppies...



 

They are top of my "must have" list now...…..


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

The money from the potatoes on a stick spirals is what they use on rides and attractions like FAF........


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> The money from the potatoes on a stick spirals is what they use on rides and attractions like FAF........



Can you imagine admitting to anyone you spent over $8 for a small potato on a stick...….lol...…


----------



## I-4Bound

Glad I didn't get the potato on a stick then! I had considered it seriously. I liked the Po boy as well. You really should try grits sometime. I grew up eating them, so they aren't weird to me. I think they are delicious! Cheese grits are especially wonderful.


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Glad I didn't get the potato on a stick then! I had considered it seriously. I liked the Po boy as well. You really should try grits sometime. I grew up eating them, so they aren't weird to me. I think they are delicious! Cheese grits are especially wonderful.



 

I think it`s a texture thing with grits, as well as the idea of them I guess.....it always looks like slimy, slushy oatmeal whenever I see it.....

Does that mean I lose my Southerner badge now.....

Yep, the twisted tator thing was a disappointment......I`d get the Po Boy again, well the shrimp and sausage one anyway...….I did always want to try Catfish though.....glad it was a sampler as I really, really, really didn't like that....and I love most fish!!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Can you imagine admitting to anyone you spent over $8 for a small potato on a stick...….lol...…



Lol.....I’m guilty of that purchase also.....


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Glad you`re here...….
> 
> Yep, seems there are gross folks out there...….an I guess from the comments from CC she`s not unique.....
> 
> Yay......oh wait...….does that mean I have to like grits too...…?????? Can`t quite get my head round those at all .....even the addition of shrimp doesn't make them appealing in any way!!!!
> 
> But, wow to biscuits and gravy......simple dish and so delicious!!!



Won’t touch cheese curds, a textural thing for me, but a fan of fresh cut fries doused in beef gravy & seasoned salt. Even better with some chicken wings and a beer to wash it all down 

Believe biscuits & gravy originated in the US south.  An acquired taste for me, enjoy it in small doses as part of a breakfast platter. Have you ever tried Cracker Barrel, specifically Uncle Herschel’s entree?  A delightful excess lol. That salmon looked pretty good at amatisa too!

Glad the lime garage worked out well. Curious if you ventured over to raglan road. Likely as close as I’m going to get to an Irish pub. My GD goes wild for the entertainment/dancers there. Other than that, well, let’s just say DTD is rarely worked into our trips unless staying at SSR or the nearby non WDW hotels within walking distance. Do believe that hotel you referenced is now under the Hilton umbrella with a nice laze river feature. 

Will say your parade pics are very vibrant. Is that with your newer camera?


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Lol.....I’m guilty of that purchase also.....



There was a line about 15 deep one evening we were there......so I guess we weren’t alone in our purchase......


----------



## chicagoshannon

I've seen so many raves about those twisted tators during HHN.  We've never been so never tried them.  Don't know I'd spend $8 on them though either way.


----------



## Dynamoliz

What a letdown to order something you don't like. Don't know what's worse, wasting $8.00 on what's basically a small tasteless potato, or eating all those deep fried calories and not really enjoying them. That would be a toss up for me, hate to waste either! And I am an idiot and would eat it all even though I didn't enjoy it LOL ... I think I can thank my Scottish mum for that...always finish what you're given! Now poutine! I was born in Quebec, where coincidentally poutine also originated! And yes, fries, gravy and cheese curds is the original poutine, and all of the components need to be the real deal... proper twice fried french fries, real gravy, real cheese curds. I really do enjoy all the creative versions that have come about in the last decade or so (my absolute favourite is a local portuguese rotisserie that does one with their chicken and house piri piri sauce. I could survive on it!You would like it Carole, it is spicy!), as long as those three must have components are done right. Please don't use frozen fries from a bag, canned gravy and cheese sauce and call it poutine!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Won’t touch cheese curds, a textural thing for me, but a fan of fresh cut fries doused in beef gravy & seasoned salt. Even better with some chicken wings and a beer to wash it all down
> 
> Believe biscuits & gravy originated in the US south.  An acquired taste for me, enjoy it in small doses as part of a breakfast platter. Have you ever tried Cracker Barrel, specifically Uncle Herschel’s entree?  A delightful excess lol. That salmon looked pretty good at amatisa too!
> 
> Glad the lime garage worked out well. Curious if you ventured over to raglan road. Likely as close as I’m going to get to an Irish pub. My GD goes wild for the entertainment/dancers there. Other than that, well, let’s just say DTD is rarely worked into our trips unless staying at SSR or the nearby non WDW hotels within walking distance. Do believe that hotel you referenced is now under the Hilton umbrella with a nice laze river feature.
> 
> Will say your parade pics are very vibrant. Is that with your newer camera?



Can’t say the sound of curds is particularly appealing.......oh chips and gravy as we call it over here is a real fattening and unhealthy treat.....especially after a night out......in Scotland chip shops or the chippy as theyre affectionately known are open late.......so after the pubs closed that was a treat........in England most close really early.....does away with the late night delights of chippy chips.......

Haven’t been to Cracker Barrel since 2007......never thought to go back again.....yes, Amatista breakfast is lovely, and their smoked salmon is very nice......I didn’t ask where it was from.....must do that. 

You know me.....don’t really like Irish pubs.......so didn’t wander that way......yes, we won’t be going back there again in a hurry.......yes, that hotel’s last refurb was huge and they did an amazing job with the pool and lazy river...only seen pictures of it though. 

Yes, that’s the camera.......it is hard to get crystal clear pictures when things are moving.....the dancers and such were almost impossible to catch a lot of the time......it was nice when they stopped for a second.......difficult of course when everyone is after the same shot


----------



## schumigirl

chicagoshannon said:


> I've seen so many raves about those twisted tators during HHN.  We've never been so never tried them.  Don't know I'd spend $8 on them though either way.



Yep, I`d heard folks raving about them too......glad I tried it, but won`t rush to buy another...….


----------



## schumigirl

Dynamoliz said:


> What a letdown to order something you don't like. Don't know what's worse, wasting $8.00 on what's basically a small tasteless potato, or eating all those deep fried calories and not really enjoying them. That would be a toss up for me, hate to waste either! And I am an idiot and would eat it all even though I didn't enjoy it LOL ... I think I can thank my Scottish mum for that...always finish what you're given! Now poutine! I was born in Quebec, where coincidentally poutine also originated! And yes, fries, gravy and cheese curds is the original poutine, and all of the components need to be the real deal... proper twice fried french fries, real gravy, real cheese curds. I really do enjoy all the creative versions that have come about in the last decade or so (my absolute favourite is a local portuguese rotisserie that does one with their chicken and house piri piri sauce. I could survive on it!You would like it Carole, it is spicy!), as long as those three must have components are done right. Please don't use frozen fries from a bag, canned gravy and cheese sauce and call it poutine!




*WELCOME* along to this report Dynamoliz…….

Lovely to see you here!!!! 

Yes, the wasted calories did annoy me.....would rather have something I did enjoy!!! 

Oh I love anything pir piri…...spicier the better!!! That sounds good.....oh gosh yes, frozen fries are gross at the best of times.....give me proper deep fried "chips" as we say in Scotland any day....very unhealthy but boy are they good!!!! 

I can`t get past cheese curds......I know I`ve seen them on some menu`s.....but passed over them very quickly...….If I ever do try that dish, I`ll make sure it is authentic...….

Hope you enjoy the rest of the report...….


----------



## angryduck71

LOOK!  Tom is toasting me!    <3  
I am SO BEHIND!  Will try to catch up!


----------



## disneyAndi14

Wow, loads of updates, I’m glad you liked the Boathouse, we have been once and have a lovely dinner. We enjoy a walk around DS at least 1x each trip, mostly for the food and treats!

What a nice Dis meet you had and all the food looked very good at The Strong Water Bar.

Love the handbag, the colors are right up my alley!

The restaurant in the trailer park, very interesting, the food looked very tasty!

I’m so excited for our August trip, we are adding a night at RPR at the beginning of the trip to check out the new Hagrid ride and enjoy the parks!


----------



## schumigirl

*FRIDAY MARCH 15TH*


*




*​

*This morning we were up almost too early......but we had a good reason. *

*We had slept again, very well…...I should really say we had a fabulous sleep every single night we were there.....saves me writing it, but it was true......we find the beds here incredibly comfortable and although the pillows are softer than ones we have at home, I like them a lot.....Tom would prefer slightly more substance to them, but can`t say they stop him sleeping...….*

*It was still dark out when I told Tom I was getting up and he looked at me like I was crazy.....then I said we had to be out early......that worked......then we ended up fighting for the shower.....I did remind him there are two of them, but we have still never used the one over the bathtub......I don't like shower curtains.....anywhere....although it was immaculately clean I have to say...…..*

*Once showered and dressed, we headed off over to RP......the lady who is the Club Lounge manager, we are close to her and get on like a house on fire!!! But, she was heading off to NYC for a week`s trip and running the half marathon.....we were so impressed with her....an amazing feat.....so we wanted to wish her well and said we`d be over to see her this morning.*

*After that we`d be going to The Studios for the morning.....and the forecast today was another HOT one......it was to be around 84F which was just about perfect...……*

*We walked over to the RP and passed a few folks milling around and the aroma of bacon was fabulous.....one of the conferences were offering breakfasts and they were set out in the middle of the lobby area along the way......the aroma of bacon is tantalising!!!! Especially when you`re hungry......lol...….and the breakfast that was laid out for them looked amazing...….*

*But, we made it to the lounge and Tom had his usual croissants with honey and I had white toast, cream cheese with grape jelly again.....and I could see one of the girls look at it odd......I asked if she found it weird and she laughed and said yes, she did......lol.....I guessed by her look that she was trying to disguise.....she had mentioned it before I think...….it is lovely though.....we had a few little pastries and muffins between us and coffee...…*

*We sat and chatted to the lovely folks who work in the lounge till she came out of her meeting and managed to get up to the lounge......she is just the nicest person.....so funny but incredible at her job.....we admire her a lot. So, we had a good old catch up and could have sat there all day......but, we gave her a big hug and wished her every success in her trip and Tom reminded her we wanted lots of pictures....which she had promised she would......we looked forward to seeing them!!*

*We said our goodbyes to everyone and headed down to get the boat from here......it was busy again, but we didn't wait too long for the boat and we both commented it felt so hot already......nice!!!! *

*We were a bit later arriving in the Studios as we had chatted so long, but we had all day.....we had no plans to go offsite today, so we could take our time and relax today.....well, we relax every day, but more so today.....and it looked busy....very busy...…..*

*Our first stop is Minions again...….regular line was 65 minutes and we walked on the ride maybe waiting around 3 or 4 minutes......and again, such fun.....never gives me any motion issues at all.....I have seen a few folks say it does affect them, but not many....it`s not anywhere near TF or Simpsons for that. We come out and there are TM dressed as Minions dancing with everyone as they exited the ride.....they ask you to copy their moves.....not easy.....but we manage.....lol.....not pretty!! *

*Our plan today is to ride RRR until I can`t ride it any longer......I guess I`ll do it five times.....as long as we can get the front row every time...…..well, I hope to do it...….Kyle and Tom could ride all day only stopping for bathroom visits...….but for me.....nope, once or twice usually is my limit......so we put our stuff in lockers, and go through the metal detectors.....clear as a bell as always......and this time we don't see anyone arguing they need their phone/camera/wallet/keys/coins or any other item that they seemingly can`t live without for such a short time......we walk straight through and can see we`ll be on quickly.....and we get the front...….*

*Fabulous...….amazing climb and smooth, but steep first drop...….and it is fast!!!! I sometimes forget when we are back home how fast this is.....and how much of an angle you pass over some areas.....but cool ride and we love it......the end bit can be a little tougher but if you are on the front, it`s usually fine...…*

*My go on five times plan didn't come to fruition...…...once was enough even with it being smooth......Tom is always fine at me not doing them a hundred times.....that`s what our December trip is for...….Kyle would go on with him and they`d both be happy with that......I don't mind wandering around and taking some pictures and generally passing the time...…..in fact I quite like it......*



*
*​*













*


*The ride is so much fun, it really is...….I can understand folks being nervous, but usually once you`ve done it once, you`ll do it again...….. *

*We head round past the quiet Mardi Gras food area......there aren't really a lot of people around.....which surprised us as it had looked so much busier when we came in the parks...….this was a Friday after all, we thought it would be heaving...…..*

*















*



*Our next stop was The Mummy and again, we looked around us and wondered why it was so quiet.....but who were we to complain...….although the regular line was showing 50 minutes......we never see lines like that....usually...….we walked to where the EP line climbs the steps and it was to the bottom of the steps......and moved fairly slow I have to say today...but when we got to the front we were about to ask for the front when the TM said I guess you want the front row again.....lol......she smiled and said no problem, I was quite impressed she remembered us again......and we got straight to the front. Some folks prefer the back row and it is good, but we just like the front best. 







*




*



*



*The ride was excellent as always......fast and some good air time where you do come right out of your seat which is always massive amounts of fun...…..the room with fire is always a little alarming as it seems so close to you, but of course it is safe as houses. *

*We went back to the lockers and got our belongings......the place was still quiet when we came out of the Mummy...….which was phenomenal again......it was maybe around 10.30 now and we had enjoyed our rides so far...….and were enjoying the relative calm of the day so far...….*

*The New York themed area is nice to wander around and see the supposed back streets of NYC.....and not many people wander down here either......nice for pictures...….*



*





*


*Looking back there didn't seem to be many people coming in behind us either...….*




*





*

*The back of louie`s pizza is a nice place to sit and chill in the shade when the sun isn't beating down of course.....not many people sit there usually except when it`s very busy like HHN......the seats are usually filled then...….*

*Beat Builders perform to the side here during the day and their little show is worth seeing....very high energy and some fun music...….and audience participation too...…..*




*




*


*We happily pass by the F&F ride......again. Not one we will do again...….*

*As we were stopped to take some pictures around here we got talking to a lady who was a TA......she was on her first visit to the place and asked what we thought of the ride......so we told her......and she said everyone she had spoken to had said the same thing...… I know there are a few people on here who do like it......you know who you are......lol.……*

*But, it just isn't a good ride...….we didn't imagine it would or could be as bad as it is...…..*





*





*

*One of our favourite night time spots or anytime spots really is Chez Alcatraz...….I wished it hadn't been so early today and we would have had something here......it`s mainly snack items and some nice cocktails and beers......friendly personable staff too. *




*





*

*And of course we have to have the every visit trip to see Bruce...….*




*














*

*This little guy was happily nibbling on a piece of something and minding his own business when a little boy of around 6 decided to pounce on him and chase him with his foot...….of course he didn't stand a chance against a squirrel.....but to see him try and kick a creature so small was sad to see......the dad did tell him to quit it, but too late...…….*





*














*

*Lombards is one of the prettiest restaurants in Universal Orlando......very fitting for the theme around here and the food in there is pretty darn good too...….and it`s a beautiful setting too. Very unique décor for a theme park. Well worth visiting. We have had many good meals in there. We did have a break of a few years when the food and service seemed to not be as good as before, but when we went back it was back to the standards we had been used to before......so it`s been a place we try and visit every other trip...….*





*





*

*We were loving this heat.….it was incredible how hot it was, and again we kept saying to each other......it`s still only March...…..if this was still officially winter....this would do for us...……*








​*A little bit of Potter and lunch up next...…….

*

*



*


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> LOOK!  Tom is toasting me!    <3
> I am SO BEHIND!  Will try to catch up!



lol...….yes, he certainly is ...….oh, you`re forgiven.....I know you`ve been busy.....and I have to say I am incredibly behind with emails too...….between trying to finish this in record time, get stuff for the house and driveway organised, try and arrange two, yes two friends trips now...….all I heard was...….but you are so organised and good at things like this!!!!! Yes, because we don't plan anything...these guys want FP/dining reservations/dinner shows and a million other things...….and neither have been there before...….joy!!!!! Oh and one is going early August...….it`ll be like a baptism of fire......lol...…

So, yes, you`re also allowed to be behind as I KNOW you are much busier than me...….

More coming up soon......


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Wow, loads of updates, I’m glad you liked the Boathouse, we have been once and have a lovely dinner. We enjoy a walk around DS at least 1x each trip, mostly for the food and treats!
> 
> What a nice Dis meet you had and all the food looked very good at The Strong Water Bar.
> 
> Love the handbag, the colors are right up my alley!
> 
> The restaurant in the trailer park, very interesting, the food looked very tasty!
> 
> I’m so excited for our August trip, we are adding a night at RPR at the beginning of the trip to check out the new Hagrid ride and enjoy the parks!



Oh I know Caroline.....I really am trying to finish this one before we go away in May.....I think I will now actually despite being delayed at the beginning when we came home...….

Yes, Boathouse was lovely, I do remember you had enjoyed it.....I was really glad we went, there are some lovely food choices there...….and yes, we had a lovely meet in SW bar.....I know you have had some lovely meets with folks too, there`s something rather nice at meeting up with folks from here. 

I love my bag!!! So many when I mention the brand have said Who???? That I like to hear, as not too many of them around.....

Er, yes.....interesting is one word for that place.......food was excellent though...…

Oh how fabulous!!!! Glad you`ve added an extra night for Universal in August......I can`t remember if you`ve stayed at RP before??? I hope you really enjoy your time at Universal too...….and hopefully enjoy the new Hagrid ride.....I`ll be keen to hear your impressions as we won`t see it open till September...…..


----------



## Tink2Day

Love Southern food, I grew up eating my Grandmother's fried chicken, mashed potatoes and cream gravy, Biscuits and gravy, collards, turnip and Mustard greens. Don't mind grits, sort of like polenta a  bit (she was from North Carolina, grandfather was from Georgia, my Dad was born in Texas). All while everyone growing up around me was eating sopapillas, enchiladas, green chile stew, posole, carne adovada, tortillas...yuck except for Sopapillas.
Cannot abide Cracker Barrel, who decided to put a ton of black pepper in cream gravy?? I really don't even like sausage gravy that much.
My Mom grew up on catfish, I also don't like it and I could easily live on fish. It tastes 'muddy' to me.  Speaking of odd food, maybe you should try eating gator.....it's actually not terrible and it would actually be funny to eat something so scary to you.
Once you've eaten, jambalaya, etoufee and poor boys in Louisiana (specifically New Orleans) the rest just doesn't measure up.

That place you ate, food looks good, surroundings look very sketchy........Deliverance? LOL

There is NOTHING weird about toast with cream cheese and grape jelly. I love a bagel that way. Glad there are still a few of us 'normal' people out there.
Of course I only like powdered sugar and grape jelly on French Toast as well....


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> Love Southern food, I grew up eating my Grandmother's fried chicken, mashed potatoes and cream gravy, Biscuits and gravy, collards, turnip and Mustard greens. Don't mind grits, sort of like polenta a  bit (she was from North Carolina, grandfather was from Georgia, my Dad was born in Texas). All while everyone growing up around me was eating sopapillas, enchiladas, green chile stew, posole, carne adovada, tortillas...yuck except for Sopapillas.
> Cannot abide Cracker Barrel, who decided to put a ton of black pepper in cream gravy?? I really don't even like sausage gravy that much.
> My Mom grew up on catfish, I also don't like it and I could easily live on fish. It tastes 'muddy' to me.  Speaking of odd food, maybe you should try eating gator.....it's actually not terrible and it would actually be funny to eat something so scary to you.
> Once you've eaten, jambalaya, etoufee and poor boys in Louisiana (specifically New Orleans) the rest just doesn't measure up.
> 
> That place you ate, food looks good, surroundings look very sketchy........Deliverance? LOL




Polenta is something I cannot eat!! Tried it once......let`s just say it wasn't pleasant few seconds later ...….I love creamy gravy that is peppery.....lol.....and the sausage gravy in Sapphire was lovely and quite peppery too......but to each their own.....I would love the fried chicken, mash and gravy....the rest not so much!!!! 

As for gator......no. Just no. I rate it along the lines of snake...….never. Not in a million years.....I do eat things like kangaroo and other so called exotic meats, but no thanks to reptiles...…. And Catfish!!!!! Who knew a fish could taste so bad......the only other fish I really don't like is Swordfish.....some friends brought some round when we had a barbecue few years ago......not for me either...….the piece I ate ended up in a hankie 

Er, slightly.........staff in the place were lovely, and yes food was excellent..... Just not a place I`d go back to.


----------



## elfling8

Love me some cheese curds (and poutine, and biscuits and sausage gravy even though I hate sausage....and catfish - though I know that is a love it or hate it fish)  LOL
DH and I loved Raglan road.  Food was excellent and the staff at the bar took great care of us.  I have a sulfite allergy (no wine for me  )  and the manager came out and double checked everything for me.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Ok 5'7" is like a giant to us vertically challenged folks.

Cheese curds arent what you think. Had my first Wisconsin cheese curds this year. They fried one are like mozarella sticks but more delicious. The plain ones, well there is just no way to describe them, but the squeakier the better.


----------



## schumigirl

elfling8 said:


> Love me some cheese curds (and poutine, and biscuits and sausage gravy even though I hate sausage....and catfish - though I know that is a love it or hate it fish)  LOL
> DH and I loved Raglan road.  Food was excellent and the staff at the bar took great care of us.  I have a sulfite allergy (no wine for me  )  and the manager came out and double checked everything for me.



No wine    

I keep saying my allergies could be worse, it could be wine!!!! 

I`m beginning to see catfish is that kind of fish.....love it or hate it......not for me at all. I do love sausage though and love those little sausage links from the breakfast buffet......very peppery.....

Looking forward to biscuits and gravy again!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Ok 5'7" is like a giant to us vertically challenged folks.
> 
> Cheese curds arent what you think. Had my first Wisconsin cheese curds this year. They fried one are like mozarella sticks but more delicious. The plain ones, well there is just no way to describe them, but the squeakier the better.



lol.....I never really consider myself particularly tall....but I guess it is.....I`m not the tallest of my friends but most are around the same size except one...she is only 5`2.....in group pictures she is either sitting or wants to stand on something...…

Squeaky cheese????? Now I`m really not sure...….


----------



## schumigirl

*Despite seeing a lot of people as we came in, there didn't seem to be massive crowds anywhere today.....we kept wondering again where everyone was......it is a park that disperses people well, but even so...…*

*Again, walking into Diagon Alley is a wonderful feeling.....we do try and recapture that very first time where it blew us away as we first set foot into this amazing creation...…..it truly assaults your senses in every way.....in a good way of course...….*












*Although we don't eat in the Potter restaurants, the aroma of the lunch being cooked is tempting...…but, food in both Potter restaurants is very weird to us......I`ve never seen beef and lamb served in the same dish before and salad with any winter dish is just wrong.…...it`s a shame people think this is typical British food......yes, there are some similarities....fish and chips, although it `s wedges they serve here, are certainly British, but a little different of course. So, nothing to tempt us here……….*













*But, like the other Potter area, the windows are ornately adorned with scenes and artefacts from the movies.....Molly Weasley`s knitting for example is just one that has been addressed and intricately designed to amuse. *













*We could hear the low rumble of the dragon getting ready to spew fire again......and we turn to see it of course, as everyone does…….well, most people...…*

​









​*As the dragon roars and fire billows out.....one woman beside us, right underneath the flame, screams her head off as she wasn't expecting it...….it starts a Mexican wave of screaming around us, the woman beside her gets such a shock she screams..........two kids follow suit then another seems to scream in sympathy...……and they were loud!!! *​


​

​


*I found it hilarious!!!!! *

*And even the woman who screamed originally was laughing now...…..*

*So we wandered around a little more and enjoyed the heat again and it did look a little busier now......but still not the Spring Break crowds we`d been expecting...…*























*We wanted to go on Gringotts and it was surprisingly busy.....I can`t remember the time for the regular line, but it took us around 30 minutes from beginning to end in the EP line.....still not too bad...…*

*People often ask us if we use the app and watch the times, we don't......looking at them, they `re not always accurate and to be honest with EP it`s not an issue...…*

*The ride was fun as always......again, we wish the so called drop was steeper.....for some it does seem to be steep enough, but not for us...….it`s barely a drop really....but the ride itself is a lot of fun. I never feel it`s rough, you are kinda swooshed around more than being thrown really......the line is fun too and incredibly well themed. *

*We came back out after getting our items out of the locker and we seemed to have discovered again where the crowds were...…..it had got a little more crowded in the 30 minutes we had been in the ride. *












*We started to wander towards the entrance to Knockturn Alley and I was turning to head that way and suddenly I was engulfed by Mr Giant Backpack...…..he was throwing it as swiftly as he could onto his back and hadn't checked to see if anyone was around.....I had seen him and moved back a bit, but a woman had stopped and he knocked her almost to the ground...…..*

*Tom caught her arm to stop her falling all the way to the ground and her husband had a go at Mr Giant Backpack who seemed oblivious to even being near the woman...….unbelievably the guy just turned and walked away with his wife and child......not an apology or even an acknowledgement he had bashed her...….*






​



*I genuinely have no clue what a person carries in these giant kit backs...….people who climb Mount Everest don't take as much with them!!!! But, how rude and inconsiderate...…*

*We did see a lot of folks again carrying so much stuff and some in strollers too......those that argue they need the strollers to carry all their stuff should consider what it would be like if every single person who entered the parks did the same thing!!! It would be bedlam...….*







​


*
I love this little teapot that spouts steam all the time beside the ice cream parlour….....….like so many things, it is so cute and detailed. *

*Like her or not, JK Rowling certainly came up with some amazing ideas and Universal alongside her made this whole spectacular world totally amazing. *























*The Fountain of Fair Fortune is a nice little place, and sells Butterbeer along side some regular beers. We do hear people come in and ask what they sell in here....lol......*










































*Into Knockturn Alley we go into Borgin and Burkes for a wander......it is very unique and very dark.....*












*I love a nice spiral staircase...…..*












*Watch the hand if you can if you haven't seen it before...…..it`s quite cool...….although if you`ve seen the movies you`ll know what happens....*










































*The rest of Knockturn Alley is very photogenic and lends itself to be pictured from every angle...something I`m sure we`ve done...…and every corner of the place has so many details that are expansive to the movies, it is incredible to see. *












*The weirdly angled window display is a very cute spell where folks can make the skeleton dance and move around......it seems to be one of the easier spells and everyone manages it with ease from what we`ve seen. *












*We head outside and it is glorious...….the sun is shining and the weather is so hot......it is almost the perfect day outside...….*

*The sign writer is in the sky trying to post a message that will apparently save our souls...….it must be aimed at Disney as the writing is back to front.....I guess he thinks with Universal Dark side folks, it might be too late for us to be saved...…..I often wonder if these religious people could do more good with the money that it must cost to fly up there and spray the sky with silly messages. *













*We really are just wandering around today now, we pass MiB and just admire the scenery round the parks on this side....I`m not the biggest fan of that ride....I will go on it, but those type of rides don't thrill me....*






















*Round in the night show viewing area you can see the Back to the Future train clearly......and it is so quiet here usually during the day.....it is an ideal spot for watching the night show, but just too busy for us....feels very crowded for us, but you do get the best view. *













*And I look over and can still see my favourite item that was saved when Jaws disappeared.....he used to stand proud in Amity which is still missed a lot.....not just from Jaws fans, but it was a beautiful little area that screamed seaside town out loud!!!! And Nathan`s hotdogs were there which we did enjoy back in 2007.....*












*I love the view over the lagoon here...…….it is so pretty and gives you a good overview of this area of the park...…*












*I am so unobservant at times...…..I was leaning on the wall looking over and Tom said watch your face......and I glanced to the side slightly and saw this little buddy just sitting and watching me with no concern at all.....*

*I guess they`re used to folks who will generally feed them or just leave them alone...….I wouldn't dream of trying to touch it, I would get pecked rather nastily if I did, I have no doubts.....would have been my own fault too. *













*I moved as gently as I could so as not to alarm it, and we wandered away and the little duck just made himself more comfortable and closed his eyes...….so cute.....*





















*Next up...….lunch!!!!*


----------



## Tebrown96

Oh, my goodness, I've just read through your whole TR over the past few days and it is incredible!  We leave for our first Universal trip in one week and your post has made me even more excited.  We are staying at Sapphire Falls, and could only afford one day of EP, so I'm hoping the crowds aren't too bad.  We are traveling down to Orlando from Connecticut and while it looks like it could be rainy next week, at least the temps should be about 30-40 degrees warmer than they are here.  Hopefully the sun shines a bit, I could use an afternoon by the pool with a fruity drink in my hand.  Your pictures and food descriptions are incredible and now I just can't wait!  Thank you for your time and effort - it looks like such a glorious trip!  We only have 4 days - 2 weeks would be divine!


----------



## schumigirl

​
*Tom was supposed to choose the lunch option today, but he said really he` be happy to eat anywhere so I should decide where I`d like to eat.....he`s so easy to please...…*

*He does loves sandwiches......honestly, if I gave him a sandwich for dinner every night he`d be happy....long as I threw in a steak every now and again......lol......so I thought I`d surprise him and take him to a place we hadn't eaten before....Bread Box in Citywalk…….*

*We had heard lots of good things about it, and we just hadn't gotten around to do it before......so that was our lunch choice today...….Tom was thrilled...…*

*We first stopped in to the UOAP lounge......we had heard a lot and had looked in last trip, but never properly went in...….there really isn't much to it really......you can charge your phone or device and chill out a little. There are a couple of complimentary items but we didn't even look at them.....one thing people don't seem to like is you have to buy the products on offer....all the drinks are for purchase......which is fine, but a lot of people come in expecting it to be complimentary......I feel for the TM who have to constantly explain, no, you have to pay. *

*There is no bathroom, but there is one close by at the exit, but you do expect a bathroom in something that calls itself a lounge. *

































*We had a brief chat with the woman on the till, and then left....I doubt we`d use it again as we don't have a phone with us during our trips......and they do check you have an AP before you enter. *

*Schwabs Pharmacy is somewhere we have never set foot in...….usually because it`s closed!!!! But, today it is finally open and although we don't plan to buy anything, we do have a wander in....mainly because it might not be open for our next visit!!! *





















*
I do like the theme in here...….exactly as it should be......and if it was open I`d come back for an ice cream or milk shake for sure...…..*












*When I was describing where Bread Box was, Tom couldn't work out where it was.....we very rarely go up to that area for food......many years ago we had gone to the Panda Express up there....but it was maybe 10 years ago......but once we climbed the steps he knew where I meant...*













*We were also glad to get out of the heat today!!!! Yes, we felt it really hot...….*

*The place itself is lovely.....very casual and it had a menu for everyone.....there really was a huge choice....I hadn't studied the menu before hand so it was all new to me...….*

*We scrupulously studied the menu as to which treat we would enjoy today...….and eventually we took a menu and went and sat down to decide......this could take a while...….*

*However, we eventually chose and Tom went up to order for us...….*

*There was quite a line now, and it was heartening to see some Universal staff having lunch here....I asked one how the food was and he said fabulous....best sandwich around....okaydok…….*













*I chose the Buffalo Chicken on white, with no blue cheese, replaced by ranch dressing, with fries......Tom opted for the Pastrami on rye with tater tots...…..and an orange fanta each...…*

*Once you pay, you go sit and they bring the food over to your table...…so we had a chance to have a look around the place and of course take some pictures...…*





















*
We didn't have long to wait for lunch to appear...…..*

*And it did look good...…..*






















*I don't know what type of bread the white was, but it was beautiful on it`s own....I usually leave the bun or bread whenever I eat things like this, but this was lovely...…..and the chicken was perfect......fries were hot, fresh and crisp. Tom`s sandwich was happiness on a plate according to him...….he really is easy to please.....*

*I was glad we had come here......it`s not somewhere I would visit every time, but I would go back again on another trip.....*

*Looking over Citywalk area is something we don't do very often.....we don't spend an awful lot of time up here as we don't really eat at any of the places on offer.....but you do get a good view around the surrounding areas......*






















*Antojitos is somewhere we keep meaning to pop in and have a drink…..not a fan of Mexican food at all, and having to omit onions isn't easy from a lot of dishes.....but we hear such good reports about it and many seem to enjoy the food and atmosphere.....I just like the colours of the building...simple things...*






​



*Isn`t it pretty!!!! *












*Once we have explored a little we go for a boat....although we are near the walking path for RP, we could have walked to there and then walk the inside path in the cool......but we went for the boat...*

*And there was a boat there for every hotel today.....very unusual......so we got on the Sapphire boat and he drove off as soon as we were aboard.....he joked he was waiting just for us.....lol...….then he asked when we were going home with an "are you still here" look..........we get that a lot during our stays.....and some of the boat Captains we know fairly well...but this guy we`ve known for years.....*













*Our boat ride was short and sweet and then we were home......in the cool......it felt so hot today, I was glad we weren't still in the parks.....*

*Straight along to our room, it had been long cleaned and tidied...….and our delivery had been made with our purchases, so we popped that over by the suitcases to be packed much later...….*

*I collected our laundry and sorted it....this was our plan for this afternoon......laundry. *







​



*I guess, technically speaking I didn't HAVE to do it.....but a lot of the clothes we had worn, we wanted to wear again.....so it was a must do job for me......I am one of these annoying people who never lets their laundry pile up and do keep on top of it.....doesn't mean I enjoy it though!!!! And no different on vacation.....when we are here for two or our usual 3 weeks, laundry is just part of the regime...….*

*We put the two loads in separate bags and get the elevator down to the ground floor.....it is a bit like being in the depths of darkness down here.....it`s not that bad really, but I wouldn't like to be down here and I can hear a dog barking as we pass...…*

*The laundry in Sapphire is bigger than RP and has loads of washers and dryers.....and it is totally empty this time of the day...…..*













*The wash can take 45 minutes and the dryer goes for an hour, so it can take you almost two hours of your day to do this.....and I guess for some it`s not worth it.....*













*I love the views from these windows...….it is such a beautiful view over the lagoon and you can see the water wheel too...it really is a beautiful resort.....*













*We are meeting someone we have known a few years now, very brief meeting....and we haven't seen them for a year or so....and they are shy......so no pictures of them...….but we always enjoy saying a quick hello whenever we get the chance...…..so we had said we`d meet them in the lobby...….always a lovely area to sit.*






















*We sat over in front of Sapphire and waited a few moments.....and the next hour passed by quickly......it`s lovely when someone takes time out of their day to meet you......and I`m sure we would meet this person later in the year...…*

*For now, I had popped back down and out the wash into the dryer....although some things I don`t put in as they shrink, so I dropped them back in the room and hung them up over the tub...….*

*We said goodbye back in the lobby and then went back to our room...…*

*Tonight we were going to The Palm......one of our favourite onsite restaurants......so, we did have a little half hour snooze and then planned to shower and change before setting off later.
*


----------



## schumigirl

Tebrown96 said:


> Oh, my goodness, I've just read through your whole TR over the past few days and it is incredible!  We leave for our first Universal trip in one week and your post has made me even more excited.  We are staying at Sapphire Falls, and could only afford one day of EP, so I'm hoping the crowds aren't too bad.  We are traveling down to Orlando from Connecticut and while it looks like it could be rainy next week, at least the temps should be about 30-40 degrees warmer than they are here.  Hopefully the sun shines a bit, I could use an afternoon by the pool with a fruity drink in my hand.  Your pictures and food descriptions are incredible and now I just can't wait!  Thank you for your time and effort - it looks like such a glorious trip!  We only have 4 days - 2 weeks would be divine!



*WELCOME *along to you Tebrown96...….

Nice to see you post here, and thank you for the lovely compliments...…

You`re at Universal next week for the first time...….wow.....good to hear, you must be bursting with excitement...….oh gosh yes, you have colder weather there, so it`s bound to be better!!!! We spoke to a friend there yesterday and he said it was 92F!!!! That's fairly hot...….lol...….

I hope you have a wonderful trip.....I have more pictures of Sapphire in other trip reports if you`re interested.....all trip reports are listed in my signature......it`s a beautiful hotel, and although I think RP is still our favourite, we love Sapphire Falls......everything about it says vacation!!!! 

We`re back there at Sapphire in 4 weeks for another two week trip....and we are also so excited and looking forward to be back again too...….

Hope you enjoy the rest, I am trying to get it finished in record time as we are away again so quickly...…

Enjoy...….and lovely to see you post......


----------



## schumigirl

*We both snoozed a little.....not for very long at all, and certainly not two hours like the previous snooze!!! *

*Once we woke up, we showered and took it easy as our reservation wasn't till 7.30 tonight. This is the only reservation we ever make while we are on our trips to Orlando, certainly onsite anyway. Our only other reservations are for offsite places like Ocean Prime.....they are always incredibly busy like The Palm...…*

*We had a glass of the wine that Lori gave us the other night while we were getting ready and very nice it was too...….

We truly loved the space this suite afforded us, we could relax, get ready and having two bathrooms is always nice...….Tom sat on the sofa watching tv while I finished getting ready between the bedroom and my own bathroom as it had become...…..I did like that. But, the space we had with it, was fabulous. It made down time in the room even more pleasurable. *

*We wandered through to the lobby around 7 to get the ODC service to take us over to the HRH...….one of the lads gets ready to go get our car before we can even say anything, we manage to stop him and tell him we would like an ODC...…..he says it`ll be a few minutes before he can get one to us. A few minutes later he appears with the house car and says he`ll take us over as the ODC are busy and one wouldn't be back in time to get us there for our reservation...….very nice of him and we are very appreciative. *

*On the way over he tells us a little about himself and boy do these kids work hard...….between college and work, they don't have a lot of free time......we can sympathise as we saw how hard Kyle worked to get his degree.....well worth it though. *

*We get to the HRH and thank him profusely, and we set off inside...…*

*This is not my favourite hotel.....I`ve never felt I wanted to stay here and every visit we make here seems to validate our decision.....it doesn't have enough of a resort feel to me and lacks the warmth we feel at the other resorts such as RP, Sapphire and even PBH......but it does have one of the best onsite restaurants in The Palm.*













*I have lightened the pictures a little, as the lobby area is a little dark and moody.....and that's exactly how it`s supposed to look according to the manager when we spoke to him.....lol.....I`ll take his word for it. *













*
A quick pop into the store to grab a picture of one of my music heroes...…..thanks to older brothers, I was educated in the joy of music from Kiss from an early age......of course the gimmick of the make up was an additional interest to me.……*













*We wandered down to be in nice time for our reservation......and walked in to notice that Lauren, who has been there for years isn't there again. She wasn't there in December either and I did wonder if she was still there as it was strange to go twice and miss her both times...…..*

*The young lady on the desk was perfectly fine, and she handed us over to someone else to take us to our table. I had forgotten to request a booth, but we were always given one either arranged by Lauren or the waitress we usually have, Joyce.*

*Tonight she escorted us to the middle of the main room, away from the booths....and it`s always quite noisy over here, which is one of the reasons we prefer the booths...….but tonight, it was unbelievably noisy......there was no way we could even have heard each other speak...…*

*I said to the girl could we have a booth for the reasons I just mentioned......this wasn't going to be the lovely experience it usually was if we were straining to hear each other...…..she didn't look overly happy and said wait here I`ll see what I can do...…..I wasn't going to stand for too long so we followed her and she did indeed have a booth for us......there were 2 or 3 free, so it wasn't that they were completely full. *

*If she hadn't been able to do that I honestly said to Tom we would have apologised and left the restaurant......it was that loud!!!!  I know there`s nothing they can do about the noise of people, especially as she explained there were several large groups in tonight....but we didn't want to sit in the middle of them all. *

*We were seated and our waiter Carlos came over......I asked him how Joyce was and said it was usually her we had, he said it was her night off...….what a shame as we really like her.....she`s attentive without being fussy and is very down to earth, we like her a lot and always manage to have a good chat with her. *

*But, I was sure we had Carlos many years ago...…..*

*He handed me the wine list and I said I didn't need it, and ordered our usual bottle of Hands of Time chardonnay...….it might be boring, but we know we like it...….*

*Our water waiter brings us bread and we do nibble a little of it tonight...….the dark one with the sultanas was beautiful....more like a crisp bread really....and the cheese one is nice too.....but we don't eat too much of it, tempting as it is.....*












*Our wine is brought over and he offers me the taste and not Tom which, again, I always appreciate....and of course it was just perfect as always...…*











*
This restaurant has the most attentive water waiters ever!!! Usually you take a sip and someone appears behind you to refill the tiny gap!!! But tonight I had drank a whole glass within a few minutes and was surprised when it took a while to be filled up.....not a problem of course, but I just noticed it. *

*The wine was lovely.....it always is. *

*Tonight I had decided not to order the jumbo shrimp cocktail as I usually do......but went for an appetiser that Tom has enjoyed several times.....the bacon wrapped scallops, and Tom went the beautifully sublime Lobster Bisque...…..this is just heavenly...…..I hoped I didn't regret not getting my usual...….*

*We sat for a little while before the appetisers come out, which we don't mind as we like to sit and chat and while the evening away...….and of course over in the booths we can actually hear ourselves think. The noise that was coming from the centre area was noisy. I think this was the noisiest we had ever heard it in here....*

*Gabe stopped by our table to say hello, he had remembered serenading me twice on my birthday, very nice man who is such a gentleman...….*













*Our appetisers arrived and I have to say.....this was the most unappealing appetiser I had ever seen.....I thought he had brought me the stuffed mushrooms by mistake........the dish was nothing like the ones Tom had enjoyed previously...….but I think the bacon was just overcooked.....as long as the scallops weren't overdone, I`d be happy...…..*













*Tom`s lobster bisque is an attractive dish......the waiter brings the plate with just the lobster on it and then rather theatrically pours the bisque into the bowl from a rather strange looking receptacle that resembles a small teapot......but the effect is nice...….*

*I know who got the better looking appetiser tonight. *













*We share both dishes between us as usual....although I did try to take a few more spoons of the bisque than normal, much to his mock annoyance that my spoon was in his bowl too often lol and I did get this look, only not as dramatic...…*






​



*The scallops were average tonight......not sure why, but the bacon was definitely overcooked, and to be honest scallops don't really need to be wrapped in bacon...they are a decent stand alone dish......but they weren't overcooked which I was glad of. But, something was amiss with it......not enough to complain or anything like that......but a 7 out of 10 instead of a 10. I wish I`d got my shrimp!!!! *

*For our entrée I had gone for my usual standard of the 9oz filet, served medium rare......and Tom again went for the Chairman`s Reserve, which is an 18oz boneless Ribeye served medium...….and we would again share the three cheese au gratin dish, and we asked for the individual potion between us as it is big enough....the family style portion is rather large.......*























*And again, there was a decent space between courses which we like...…..and our steaks arrive and they are beautiful......the steaks here really are worth paying for.....they melt when you cut into them, I don't think I even needed a knife for mine...….*

*The ribeye having a bit more substance and not as delicate as the filet, was a little more flavoursome for sure....but not as delicate…….I`d prefer to stick to the filet......but it was lovely...…..and the potato was nuclear hot as always but very well cooked. *













*We fully enjoyed both steaks and when we were done........we were done...…..our plates were cleared away and we sat back and contemplated what a beautiful meal it had been...….*

*The wine was finished and Carlos asked us if we wanted dessert......I said we would like 15 minutes or so decide if we had room......who were we kidding....we`d have room...…..but right now it would be a bit of a struggle...*

*The manager Christian who again, has been here for years came over to check everything was good for us so far, we said yes it was as always. The scallops had long been forgotten...….the steaks had taken over that memory...….I asked him if Lauren was still with them, and he said regretfully she wasn't......she had left towards the end of last year......I was sad to hear that as she remembered everybody......even Christian said she had a superhuman memory and she could see a phone number come up on the phone and she almost always recognised it if they had called before......she really was like that......we had conversations with her where she would ask something we may have barely mentioned before......she will be missed not only by staff but by guests too. *

*Shortly after Carlos came back and we said we`d like to share the crème brulee…..this is my favourite dessert from The Palm......Tom likes it a lot too, but I think he`d prefer the cheesecake or one of the chocolate desserts him and Kyle usually enjoy. The flourless chocolate cake and the seven layer cake both got top marks from Kyle.....praise indeed!!!! *

*Soon after our lovely dessert appeared and it looked lovely...….it is sweet without being too sweet, and a truly decadent, creamy brulee without being cloying and thick...….and the glaze on the top had a good crack when you hit it with the spoon.…..as it should be.....*













*I think I got the bigger portion......but Tom reminded me he had enjoyed a much larger steak than I did, which was true......but even so......I like to share...…..*

*We did clear the plate and we asked Carlos for the check when we were done......which he duly brought over and rather sensibly handed the check to Tom.....lol...…*

*We paid and thanked him again for looking after us tonight......he wasn't my favourite waiter ever, but he was alright. *

*A quick bathroom visit and we set off outside to wait for an ODC which at The HRH is always a trial......I believe only once we managed to get one immediately. And tonight was no different...….they said we`d have to wait but we were next in line...…*

*And we waited....in shoes on hard concrete which wasn't fun......then two women came and stood beside us and lit up cigarettes...….I was about to tell them they couldn't smoke here, the DSA was over the road.....but one of the valet guys was on them very quickly......they weren't happy to move as they said it was cold out there......tough. But they did go. *

*One of the valet guys again, like earlier appeared with the hotel car and said he`d take us over to Royal as we`d be waiting ages.......what a lovely young man he was. He was a genuinely so nice and a very humorous young man. Of course traffic was a nightmare at this time of night......on a Friday night too, but he managed to weave us safely home......or so we thought......we had said Royal Pacific and not Sapphire Falls.....pure habit.....lol.....so when we turned in to RP......we said oops.....*







​

*He saw the funny side of it thankfully...…..but we felt so silly...….we do joke when we arrive on our first day there will be one time we`ll go to the wrong hotel...….this wasn't just as bad!!!! *

*A quick turnaround and we were on the few moments drive round to Sapphire...….ah, that's better...….he got an extra good tip!!!! He must have thought we were crazy...…..*

*It wasn't late so we went into Strong Water Bar...….there is always a lovely welcome in here for you....and tonight we planned to order two glasses of wine, but we ordered a bottle and said we would take our time.....and we did...…..*

*We sat there till late, very late...….SW Bar opens till 2am, although we didn't see that time.....but we were there till after midnight...….it was so lovely, sitting and sipping the wine and chatting to all the staff who all came over to say hello at one point or another...…..we always enjoy our time in here......and we really weren't ready to go to bed tonight......but, just after midnight is late enough for us...….*

*Like the proverbial show Cheers, we said goodnight to everyone we know which takes us a few minutes.....lol.....and now I`m yawning my head off...….it was also quite busy despite the late hour.....which I guess isn't that late for most folks...…..*

*Back in our room we put the water in the fridge again from turndown and grab two cold little bottles and drink them.....although we didn't feel the effects of the wine tonight which was a good thing, we still like to drink some water...….*






​



*Now we won`t wake up dehydrated and thirsty in the middle of the night....and we had drank gallons of water in The Palm too...….I`m too old for any kind of hangover...and haven't had one in many. many years.....not my thing at all. *

*But, once we drank some more water from the fridge we got ready for bed......and now we were shattered.....I think I fell asleep brushing my teeth at one point...…...but made it back to bed and don't think we even said goodnight to each other..………*



*What we would do tomorrow.....we had no idea, but we had certainly had a wonderful day today and a wonderful week since we arrived......…..*


----------



## smiths02

We added the Palm to our trip last week on your recommendation.  I should have gotten the shrimp cocktail too! I ordered a salad that was just okay. 
I have to agree the creme brulee was divine. We also got the chocolate layer cake, but I found it dry for my tastes (I like super moist, fudgy chocolate).
The meal busted our budget a bit, but we would do it again!


----------



## schumigirl

smiths02 said:


> We added the Palm to our trip last week on your recommendation.  I should have gotten the shrimp cocktail too! I ordered a salad that was just okay.
> I have to agree the creme brulee was divine. We also got the chocolate layer cake, but I found it dry for my tastes (I like super moist, fudgy chocolate).
> The meal busted our budget a bit, but we would do it again!



That’s a shame the chocolate cake wasn’t good.......you should have sent it back, because when Tom and Kyle had it, it wasnt dry in the slightest, it was very moist and the chocolate was very fudgy....that’s the way they like it....I don’t care for it at all as it is too rich. 

I’ve never ordered a salad from there.....far too healthy.......we always have steak 

Yes, Creme brûlée is beautiful!


----------



## keishashadow

Tink2Day said:


> Love Southern food, I grew up eating my Grandmother's fried chicken, mashed potatoes and cream gravy, Biscuits and gravy, collards, turnip and Mustard greens. Don't mind grits, sort of like polenta a  bit (she was from North Carolina, grandfather was from Georgia, my Dad was born in Texas). All while everyone growing up around me was eating sopapillas, enchiladas, green chile stew, posole, carne adovada, tortillas...yuck except for Sopapillas.
> Cannot abide Cracker Barrel, who decided to put a ton of black pepper in cream gravy?? I really don't even like sausage gravy that much.
> My Mom grew up on catfish, I also don't like it and I could easily live on fish. It tastes 'muddy' to me.  Speaking of odd food, maybe you should try eating gator.....it's actually not terrible and it would actually be funny to eat something so scary to you.
> Once you've eaten, jambalaya, etoufee and poor boys in Louisiana (specifically New Orleans) the rest just doesn't measure up.
> 
> That place you ate, food looks good, surroundings look very sketchy........Deliverance? LOL
> 
> There is NOTHING weird about toast with cream cheese and grape jelly. I love a bagel that way. Glad there are still a few of us 'normal' people out there.
> Of course I only like powdered sugar and grape jelly on French Toast as well....



Cracker barrell is definitely hit or miss depending on the location but for many northerners, it was the only place to get ‘southern’ food for years.  In my mind the sausage gravy needs both pepper & hot sauce lol. Greens done right are another delicacy, not to be confused with the ubiquitous kale invasion.

Not sure if it’s me but a good portion of last few updates have the dread IMGx in lieu of pictures.  Will check back later.

I’ve sampled those spiral taters on stick in various seasonings elsewhere as street food and they’ve been good, but not what i’d Call great.  Can’t say any of the U food trucks put out what I’d call a stellar product.  They’ve had a few years to get it right, not sure what’s going on there.  Thankfully, other options available.

We often stop at bread box just as it opens on way into the parks & split a roast beef or turkey sammie to take the edge off, our version of brunch lol.  

Need to check back to see if i can view the purse being referenced, bag lady I am . Always excited to see your other tote one, drool.


----------



## smiths02

schumigirl said:


> That’s a shame the chocolate cake wasn’t good.......you should have sent it back, because when Tom and Kyle had it, it wasnt dry in the slightest, it was very moist and the chocolate was very fudgy....that’s the way they like it....I don’t care for it at all as it is too rich.
> 
> I’ve never ordered a salad from there.....far too healthy.......we always have steak
> 
> Yes, Creme brûlée is beautiful!


My husband, older son, and daughter all ate the chocolate layer cake and didn't complain, so maybe it was just my taste or maybe it was just a little dry but still good?  I didn't want to send it back because then I would have had more competition for the Creme brûlée!
Now I just spent far too long thinking of the dream order for next time.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Cracker barrell is definitely hit or miss depending on the location but for many northerners, it was the only place to get ‘southern’ food for years.  In my mind the sausage gravy needs both pepper & hot sauce lol. Greens done right are another delicacy, not to be confused with the ubiquitous kale invasion.
> 
> Not sure if it’s me but a good portion of last few updates have the dread IMGx in lieu of pictures.  Will check back later.
> 
> I’ve sampled those spiral taters on stick in various seasonings elsewhere as street food and they’ve been good, but not what i’d Call great.  Can’t say any of the U food trucks put out what I’d call a stellar product.  They’ve had a few years to get it right, not sure what’s going on there.  Thankfully, other options available.
> 
> We often stop at bread box just as it opens on way into the parks & split a roast beef or turkey sammie to take the edge off, our version of brunch lol.
> 
> Need to check back to see if i can view the purse being referenced, bag lady I am . Always excited to see your other tote one, drool.




You can’t see some of the pictures??? I just looked back and I can see them all.......

Anyone else not see some pictures?? Not that I’d know how to fix it anyway.......lol........

Post 451 is a picture of the bag.......I always giggle as it’s not a well known brand at all and everyone says who??? Lol.....doesn’t bother me as I like unique........

Yes, the food on offer from the pop up places haven’t been thrilling at all.......wouldn’t bother again. Although we have decided not to do Mardi Gras next year.........it was too cold at night and some days too....and you know I love the heat!!! And the parade itself isn’t enough to bring us there that time of year.......so we decided to extend the May trip into maybe just over three weeks.......

I love hot sauce and add it to almost everything......but never thought on adding it to gravy......lol.......but pepper yes, love a load of pepper in most dishes! 

Bread Box was good, and we’ll definitely go back........


----------



## schumigirl

smiths02 said:


> My husband, older son, and daughter all ate the chocolate layer cake and didn't complain, so maybe it was just my taste or maybe it was just a little dry but still good?  I didn't want to send it back because then I would have had more competition for the Creme brûlée!
> Now I just spent far too long thinking of the dream order for next time.



Lol.....yes, Tom and Kyle were glad I didn’t want to share it with them either........


----------



## smiths02

schumigirl said:


> You can’t see some of the pictures??? I just looked back and I can see them all.......
> 
> Anyone else not see some pictures?? Not that I’d know how to fix it anyway.......lol........
> 
> Post 451 is a picture of the bag.......I always giggle as it’s not a well known brand at all and everyone says who??? Lol.....doesn’t bother me as I like unique........
> 
> Yes, the food on offer from the pop up places haven’t been thrilling at all.......wouldn’t bother again. Although we have decided not to do Mardi Gras next year.........it was too cold at night and some days too....and you know I love the heat!!! And the parade itself isn’t enough to bring us there that time of year.......so we decided to extend the May trip into maybe just over three weeks.......
> 
> I love hot sauce and add it to almost everything......but never thought on adding it to gravy......lol.......but pepper yes, love a load of pepper in most dishes!
> 
> Bread Box was good, and we’ll definitely go back........



I wish we could handle the heat like you can!  We left on April 6th, which was the hottest day at 88, we were *almost* glad we weren't in the parks that day.

ETA: I see the photos on my phone and on my computer


----------



## schumigirl

smiths02 said:


> I wish we could handle the heat like you can!  We left on April 6th, which was the hottest day at 88, we were *almost* glad we weren't in the parks that day.
> 
> ETA: I see the photos on my phone and on my computer



Lol......I hear you!! We were surprised how hot 84 felt like one day......and we were glad we weren’t in the parks all day......

Glad you can see all the pics......


----------



## schumigirl

*SATURDAY MARCH 16TH*​








​*When we woke up this morning, we turned on the tv to see it was to be the last hot day for a few days, till Thursday actually...….so we did plan to have another park day......when I got an email from a lady we met years back..…..*











*(Actually I have two friends I think of when I see this funny.....yes, I mean you Linda M  )*​

*Anyway, when Kim and I met, I was being annoyed by someone who was drunk and asked me what my name was...….I replied Anastasia Beaverhausen…….she overheard and laughed and we became friends ......….and  she was in Orlando for a few days with work and had said she`d email if she could get some free time......and she had some this morning, but it would be a quick meet...….well, if you`re my friend I`ll go to the ends of the earth if I can......so we said we`d meet her later in Mount Dora around 11.30ish or before....….*

*We got up and showered quickly and looked out to see another beautiful day...we were loving this...…*

*Once we were ready we headed over to RP for breakfast and we always enjoy this little walk.....and it kind of wakens us up a little to be honest...….*

*We see Samuel one of the folks we adore and is moving to another department, we are so happy for him, but will miss him dreadfully..…..so we have a really good chat with him this morning, and everyone else of course....and this is a wonderful part of the lounge.....is how friendly the staff are too. *

*We had a strange conversation though with one of the staff downstairs who said back in February someone had been asking all sorts of questions about us to the staff, who we were and did everyone know us.....very weird. It also happened, we were told someone had told staff in the lounge we were friends of theirs....have no clue who they were!!!! If any of my friends were going I`d know....so not sure I like the idea of folks saying they know us when they don't. So, it was just odd. *

*And talking of weird, well maybe not weird, more a lovely coincidence......as we came out of the elevators we ran into Holly and Hank..….or @AtTheRoyal as Holly posts on here now. *

*The reason is it weird is that we have accidentally run into both of them a good few times.....first time was a few years ago when we spoke as they went in the line for the HE, following year we met under the Hulk, and last year we met just after the Macy`s parade......we didn't know each other was there.....and weirdly we had been on the way out when we decided last minute to go around where Scooby usually hangs out to get some pictures......and we had met then...…..pure coincidence. *

*So to come out of the elevator and meet them without knowing again they were here is just amazing!!! The visit in September we had hoped to meet for a cocktail, but it hadn't transpired, so we thought, ok, lets make a plan....so what about tonight...….perfect!!! So we arranged to meet in Strong Water for drinks later.....we had thought we might do the Wok experience so we`d meet after that......it was so nice to see them again!!! *

*So, we set off and walk back over to Sapphire and back to the room to pick up my ipad to take as I can receive emails if Kim can`t make it after all...….which is likely...…*

*We go get our car and are off before we know it...….it takes around an hour to get to Mount Dora, and weirdly every time we go, we go a different way...….still, we get to see other areas we`d never see......but now we know the best way as we asked our friend and he told us.....so no more detours through areas we aren't sure of!!!!!*

*It`s not a pretty journey.…...not much to see, especially this way......but soon enough we get there only to discover they are having a special event day...…..the place is mobbed!!!! *

*There isn't a parking spot within the town or even on the outskirts......we have never seen this town like it.....but it did look fun....there were food stalls and little events all around....although they did have Irish bands playing the bagpipes.....enough to make me run!!!! *

*We managed to find a place where we could get wifi…...and I logged in to my email.....where sure enough, Kim couldn't get away from her conference......she was full of apologies, but these things happen.....and I knew we`d catch her in June when she is over from Europe for a family visit......I replied but it didn't get to her till much later, and she was so worried we`d waited ages for her......it was all good. *

*So, as we weren't going to get parked anywhere near here today, we set off back to Orlando...…*

*By the time we got back we were both hungry, but didn't want a huge meal......so we thought about a few places and then decided on Hooters. *

*We like it in here, staff are friendly, and food is good!!!! We walk in and there are a couple of families in.....a couple of guys at the bar waiting for takeout and us...….we get a booth and order strawberry lemonade for me and mango lemonade for Tom......and then we try and decide what to have that isn't too much food...…..*

*We eventually decide to share half pound of peel and eat shrimp and 10 boneless wings, but with the hottest of the sauces they serve.....she asked if we were sure...….we were sure!!!! We hoped. *























*
The lemonade is pretty good in here......not as nice as Cheesecake Factory`s one, that is gorgeous.....but this one is pretty darn good too...…*

*We pass the time chatting and our waitress is very chatty too......a few families have left now, so it is a bit quieter......she tells us it`ll get much busier later...…there is always a pleasant atmosphere in here and very family orientated despite the image that it has. We love it anyway...….*













*Our food arrives and it looks delicious...….Angela also brings us extra napkins and asks if we want some water......we say yes, maybe we should......and she tops up our lemonades at the same time.....*

*The shrimp were beautiful......just as nice as the ones we had at the other place.....very plump, firm and tasty...…..*













*Then we saw our waitress and one of the others watch us...….we hadn't tried the wings with the lethal sauce yet...……*











*Then we did.* ​





​



*I have to say they were pretty darn hot!!!!! We didn't expect them to be just as hot as they were, as we are often disappointed with claimed spice levels over here at times...….*

*But this was as promised!!!! And we did finish them...…...they were nice. Would I get the hottest sauce again......probably not......but maybe two down from the hottest level would work...…*

*I thought we should get some kind of award for finishing it......er, no......No Man V Food challenges here....*

*But, we had enjoyed our light lunch...…...and we got a well done from one of the other waitresses who thought we`d never eat them!!!! lol...……*

*I had promised a friend of mine I`d buy her a tee shirt if we came here again......I guessed she was getting it to annoy someone......she`s that kind of gal...….so we picked her up one and hoped it would be the right size and thanked our waitress again and headed out to the car...…..*











​*It was getting very dull now, the sunshine had disappeared and it didn't feel cool at all, but just not as hot as earlier...…..I guess the change was here...….*​
*Our next stop was to the Porsche Showroom that had opened up near the Mall at Millenia on Vineland Ave....it was fairly new and we had always visited the Mercedes Showroom when we are here. We always managed to pick up some different key chains for example that they don't sell in the UK...….*

*So, as Tom and I were defecting from driving Mercedes after many, many years, Kyle will still have his Mercedes though, so, we are purchasing a Porsche, the SUV type not the sleek sports car type....and we wanted to see if they had any unique merchandise that wasn't for sale back home.*

*As soon as we went in, we saw this...…..*














*This is the GT2 RS which is the most track focused version of the 911......formerly known or still is known as The Widow maker…….people driving it beyond their abilities...…..usual story. *

*But it is an amazing machine......and not the car we`re getting!!!! *

*They didn't have the version of SUV we are getting but we still had a good look all around while we were there......and no, we didn't see any unique items to purchase...….*

*We spent around an hour talking to one of the sales team and we talked about the differences in cars designed for Europe, the UK and the American market......it was very interesting.....and nice man too who knew we weren't even considering purchasing but still took the time to chat...….*













*Then, it was back home..…..and yes, it had dulled down a little...….you could feel the change ahead that was for sure......such a shame as it had been so gorgeous...…*










​*We get back in time to Facetime Kyle....we had missed him a lot......and it was so lovely chatting to him and as it had been a few days since we had spoken we both had a lot of stories......which is always lovely to hear his.....and he was doing great......he had plans for Saturday night, so we didn't keep him too long.....but we did arrange to chat again in a few days.....*​
*We had a quick snooze, and slept quite well.....I think this is the most we have ever snoozed for years......I think getting up so early and staying up fairly late was catching up this time......but we had no one to please but ourselves.....and a good snooze in the afternoon is the best!!!!! *






​



*We freshened up and changed, and decided not to go back to RP for the Wok experience....we wanted to eat in Strong Water...….but we were sure Holly and Hank would have already eaten, so we would go early and have some food there. *

*As we walked in Fernando the manager greeted us warmly again and took us up to one of our favourite tables in the far corner...….it`s a popular corner......we chat for a while and we order our first drinks of the evening......and we ask Fernando if they have the special of the pork chop on and he is delighted to say, yes they do...….fabulous.....we will share one. I do say I`m not keen on pork like that, but if I don't like it I`ll order something else...….it is for two and is easily shareable...….*

*If I didn't mention it earlier, there are limited numbers of this special as it takes days to prepare......and we are looking forward to it as we know Chef Carlos is very proud of this dish. And it sounds delicious.....*













*We get our drinks and await the delight that is the special for the new season...…..*

*Tom has The Fountain of Youth and I have my favourite Rum Revival......both are beautiful...….and we do enjoy them...…but, I`ve yet to find a cocktail in here I don't like!!!! *
























*About ten minutes later, Fernando appears with Chef Carlos following close behind with his latest creation and it is impressive to see, and nice he brings it out personally...….we had met him before when we were introduced to him on a previous visit..….very nice man. *

*We are impressed with the presentation of the two and a half pound of pork chop dish and everything looks lovely......it comes with rice and beans, fried plantain and a sauce made from orange and honey with something else I cannot remember.....Carlos had said it wasn't necessary but some folks like a sauce......I told him all we would do was squeeze the lime over it....he said yep, that's the best way...….and he was right, it didn't need the sauce...…*























*I have to say......as someone who isn't totally fond of this kind of pork......I loved it!!!! I knew Tom would enjoy it but I hadn't been sure. *

*It was tender as any steak we have ever tasted...…..and full of flavour like we had never tasted before......and the plantains were new to me too.....never tried them, and thoroughly enjoyed them......the rice and beans I didn't think I`d like at all as I don't eat any kind of bean, but the rice was lovely...….we did try a tiny bit of the sauce, and it wasn't needed as Chef had said...…..the lime enhanced the pork so well....and I hadn't ever tried pork with lime before. *

*We literally almost stripped it to the bone...….it shares well as it is huge....I guess the pictures don't fully show the size it was.....but the platter it was on betrayed the size...….*

*We were full. Not bursting full, but full.....and when asked I said no I absolutely didn't need to order another dish....I had enjoyed it as much as Tom did...….*

*It was still early for Holly and hank, so we sat back and then Fernando appeared with a dish of the pastelitos for us...….now this was a treat again!!!! *

*And strangely enough we did manage to finish it between us......a lovely dish that is full of flavour and not too heavy...….*












*We had sat back and were chatting when I saw them both come in.....we waved and they had seen us...…lots of welcomes and hugs and we all sat down to chat and both studied the menu as to drinks...…*

*I ordered a rum marathoner, and Tom ordered the Last Typhoon......yes, his had the flower in it......and Holly and Hank ordered Rum Mules......a very good choice...….*






















*Again, same with Lori we forgot to ask someone to take a picture of the four of us together......it never even crossed my mind.....*

*But, we did get a few of the three of us...…*












*We again chatted the evening away, getting to know each other and generally having a lovely time with lots of laughs and shared experiences...……*

*Later we ordered what was our final drink of the evening......another two rum mules for Hank and Holly, I chose another Rum Revival and Tom went for a rum flight...….*

*He does enjoy these and tonight Lenny was on who is such a funny guy....and really knows his rums......he came over to ask Tom what his likes and dislikes were...….and worked out some choices from that......Tom asked him if he had tried the Scottish Rum yet, he said he hadn't but would come over as we said we`d love his opinion on it......he said he had seen it and heard Fernando and the others talk about it and was surprised they even did a rum!!! lol.....yep...….*

*When he came back with Tom`s selection they chatted about them for a bit, then he set off and soon came back with a shot of the rum to try......he did say he thought it was going to be rough by the nose, but when he tasted it, he was surprised how smooth it was...…..we were glad he liked it...….*

*And as is usual, Tom preferred the third rum over the first......all were nice though, but he had his favourite and it was one he would ask for again. *

*We knew there was a rum they stocked Fernando had told us about, that was over $100 a shot...….not sure we`d ever have that, but maybe one day as treat for Tom...…….if it was a special birthday!!!! *












*We chatted some more and have a lovely time with both, but I can`t remember what time it was but we headed out of the restaurant and Tom and I stopped to say goodnight and thank you to Mike and Fernando...….we truly had enjoyed the evening in here again.  *

*And hoped we would be able to do this again sometime......at the rate we bumped into each other, I was sure we would!!!! *

*After we said goodnight to them both, we went to our room, turndown had left double water tonight for us.....she must have been a mind reader as the water we had in the fridge was diminishing...….we were very grateful to them. *

*I popped it in the fridge and we put the tv on and watched a little something or other.....I swear I very rarely remember what we watch while we are there...….*

*It was after midnight when we put the tv off and wandered through to the extra comfy bed...….and again, we had no idea what to do tomorrow......but we didn't plan to do much...….*


----------



## J'aime Paris

Tom got his pork chop!!  
I remember our night at Strong Water, and folks at other tables ordered this monster piece of meat.  It looked delicious, and I'm glad it lived up to the expectations!!
And those yummy drinks too...Cheers!


----------



## Raeven

schumigirl said:


> Tom was still sound asleep but, could somehow sense the change in temperature that I brought back in with me ......and he just said.....don't even think about it as I tried to creep over to his side of the bed that was like a furnace......the heat just radiated from him.



I do that to Josh too  Although sometimes if he's sleeping he doesn't notice. I'm always so cold and he never even needs a blanket!



schumigirl said:


> Back out into the main thoroughfare we head towards Poseidon`s Fury.....not to go on it, oh no it`s dreadful.



Same 



schumigirl said:


> we never got to Sarasota for example, time just got away with us as usual..



The same thing happened to us! We intended to drive to Sarasota in Dec, but never made it there. Everything closed so early that we couldn't get there unless we left first thing in the morning and the day we were going I woke up with a headache so that didn't happen.



schumigirl said:


> *As the dragon roars and fire billows out.....one woman beside us, right underneath the flame, screams her head off as she wasn't expecting it...….it starts a Mexican wave of screaming around us, the woman beside her gets such a shock she screams..........two kids follow suit then another seems to scream in sympathy...……and they were loud!!! *



That's hilarious 



schumigirl said:


> The sign writer is in the sky trying to post a message that will apparently save our souls...….it must be aimed at Disney as the writing is back to front.....I guess he thinks with Universal Dark side folks, it might be too late for us to be saved...…..I often wonder if these religious people could do more good with the money that it must cost to fly up there and spray the sky with silly messages.



I agree. I saw one from Epcot once, but it wasn't really a message it just said "Jesus", but it took the skywriter so long that when he was done most the word had already faded


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Tom got his pork chop!!
> I remember our night at Strong Water, and folks at other tables ordered this monster piece of meat.  It looked delicious, and I'm glad it lived up to the expectations!!
> And those yummy drinks too...Cheers!



lol.....yes, it was rather huge!!!! And absolutely was as good as expected......like our night there, everyone looks though when it`s delivered to your table......so we did feel a little conspicuous......but so good!!! 

Oh gosh yes, those drinks are always yummy!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> I do that to Josh too  Although sometimes if he's sleeping he doesn't notice. I'm always so cold and he never even needs a blanket!
> 
> 
> 
> Same
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing happened to us! We intended to drive to Sarasota in Dec, but never made it there. Everything closed so early that we couldn't get there unless we left first thing in the morning and the day we were going I woke up with a headache so that didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> That's hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I saw one from Epcot once, but it wasn't really a message it just said "Jesus", but it took the skywriter so long that when he was done most the word had already faded



lol....yes, you wonder why they bother as like you say, most of it disappears before the word is finished....definitely think that money could be better spent somehow.....

Glad it`s not just me who`s always cold....although now I`m at that age if I`m not freezing cold.....I`m boiling hot...… You have a long, long time before that though!!! 

We definitely plan Sarasota one day again......but things happen don't they...….oh yes that screaming incident was funny!!! The sheer terror on her face was painful, but so funny!!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

*SUNDAY MARCH 17TH*​








​*Today we planned a very lazy day......but we were still awake as early as ever......we do plan to sleep late some days and saunter into the parks or wherever really late.....but we never do. And although we never want to do EE, we still usually like to beat the crowds if there are any...…..and when the weather is blisteringly hot, it`s nice to be ready to leave the park around midday before it becomes nuclear hot...….*

*Today we wouldn't have that issue. According to the weather we were to get a high of hopefully 70F. That would be considered tropical back home for this time of year, but here...….it`s cold...….well, cold for me who is officially a hot house plant type of person.....or affectionately known as The Lizard...…*

*So, we thought the parks for this morning, and the first words Tom said were, should we try butterbeer again? *










​*We really don't like butterbeer......we have tried them, but although if we had to have one it would be frozen, it`s not something we like at all. We usually have pumpkin fizz or lemonade in there......so I was surprised he had mentioned it this time...….well, ok then.....I`ll have another try today...…...odd thought for first thing on a morning...….*

*We think we may go back to sleep, but we don't again...….and up we get and into the shower and as always doesn't take us long to get ready...….*

*Tom goes down to Dutch Trading and gets another selection of pastries for breakfast, with our shared large latte...….nice!!! *

*We half everything and they are all lovely......the glazed doughnut although simple, is delicious......as is everything else though!!! *














*Breakfast was lovely, unusual just having something so sweet so early...….but we did enjoy it, and looking out the window from our table it didn't look fabulous outside at all......grey.....that was going to be the colour of the day I think...…..*

*We still popped some sunscreen on before we set off, just in case......it is so easy to get burned and as we are so careful generally, it would have been silly not to take a few minutes to apply it today. And who knew....maybe the sun would make an appearance....*

*As we headed out we met our housekeeper coming in, we love how early they do our rooms.....always nice to come back knowing it`s already been done. *

*We go down to the boat and only wait a few minutes, although it does seem very busy again today.....it isn't quite 9am yet, so peak time I guess...….but we get on the first boat and set off to the Studios. *

*We do our usual step through the store and have a look again for little gifts we can take back for friends kids and grandkids, and there is always plenty to choose from.....and old favourites that have been there for years.....like the magnet note pads you stick on the side of the fridge and the same pens that have been for sale for years......but we always buy some...…..*

*As we head out the side door we see a marching band come toward us...…...not something you usually see....I`m not really a school band person at all......but they seemed to be good. *













*Although we were heading the opposite way today, we saw the minion line was 65 minutes but there was no one in the EP line....well, 3 people walked in front of us.....so we were straight on with no wait....we barely even stopped to be scanned...…I thought I saw someone I knew ahead of us and kept looking as I was sure I knew them......I was about to wave as I realised who I thought it was.....then I realised it wasn't them after all.....glad I didn't wave..….guess we`ve all had that happen on occasion*







​



*We enjoy the ride and head off round to where Scooby hangs out...….we don't see Scooby today although Velma and Daphne are wandering around but not for photo ops...…we do treasure the picture we got a few years ago with the whole gang and there was hardly anyone around...….we got loads!!!! But, no pictures today...…*

*I do love the theme of this street....very pretty and colourful……*













*It`s too early for the Horror Make up Show today, and if you`ve never done it, you should.....it`s funny and you get to see clips of some good old fashioned movies of yesteryear and some more recent...….and it is suitable for kids.....*












​*There some cool pieces of paraphernalia in the windows and inside the room before you go in to the actual show......*​
​









*Mel`s Diner is a place we ate once and that was enough many years ago...….the food we had wasn't great, and nothing I have heard has made us want to go back again...…but, it`s a shame as it does have a lovely theme....and could be fabulous.*













*We take a wander round behind where café la bamba is......it`s a quiet little area that you don't often see people wander around....…..*













*This whole area is Media offices and occasionally you see the odd person wander in and out.....but I think it would make a beautiful home.....of course there would be far too many people wandering  around outside for my liking...….and some beautiful flowers too...….*























*I`m not 100% sure what this actually is...…..but it`s been there for years...….*













*We want to do ET today, as it had been a while since we did it...…and on the way round, I notice this huge, bright blue anchor that has been there forever......but, I wasn't sure I had seen it before.....but when I look back at pictures from past trips, yep, it has always been there...….*









​



*ET was fun...…it always is…...and again, another guy with the giant backpack!!! It was bigger than his kid!! *

*This is the cutest little ride in Universal......it does show it`s age and not the most technical of rides, but it has to be done every trip at least once. *

*Next up is Simpsons area where we don't actually do anything here...….no food as it`s too early and I never ride The Simpson`s so it`s just a wander and take a few pictures...…*













*Yes, we still had our hoodies on and it was mid morning now...….this wasn't the heat we were so used to and loved!!!! *























*We didn't plan to do Potter today, so we just went in, it was busy, and bought a Butterbeer...….we didn't take a picture of it, as we both had a taste and decided once and for all......we genuinely don't like it...….*






​


*Maybe rum would liven it up some!!!! *












*We wander round and go down behind Lombards to get a picture or two with the Fisherman from Amity that I`m sure was missing from the parks for years......we only noticed it again 2 years ago down here.....*























*And here it is in the picture below.....I think this was 2008 or 2009.  This was one of the first things we pictured during the Amity days on our first visit in 07, but that first picture isn't as clear as there were people in front of it......I now wish we had taken hundreds of pictures of that area before it was removed for Harry Potter...….*

*I think it has been cleaned up somewhat since then...…..but so cool they kept it!! *













*And of course it`s back to being close to Bruce who was also evicted from that area all those years ago for Potter.....*






















*As we begin to head out the park, we see the fabulous and very energetic performers that are Beat Builders, a genuine upbeat performance that will engage you.....especially if you are chosen to be an honorary Beat Builder……*























*I still love and never tire of seeing the themes around the different areas of the park...….and some of the window displays are unique...…*













*We did want to do The Mummy today, so we went into the locker area and there was some folks all crowded round the one locker as usual, despite the TM direct them away to where it wasn't as busy. I do like the new lockers here, much more spacious than the old ones and not as cramped. The lockers really aren't an issue, and take very little time out of your day to use them...…*













*The ride itself is a walk on today, the regular line was 40 minutes, but we walked straight to the front and hopped on the next vehicle that arrived. And today we sit beside some first timers again...…they are nervous and seem to enjoy it as it moves off......when it comes to the bit after the treasure room , I do tell them to brace themselves as it does stop fast and hard....and if you aren't careful, you`ll bang your head against the back of the seat...…..and it hurts!!!! *

*We loved the ride as always  and so did the newbies on the front row with us...….*













*We come out and see Marilyn and friends having a show...….they are very good!!!*

*The last years, maybe 5 or 6 the change in the parks has been amazing...…..ignoring Potter, but all around the parks they have entertainment around in different areas of different types.....and it is so lovely to see....the parks no longer have just the Blues Brothers as the only entertainment show.....which is still fabulous...….*























*Coming up......lunch, quiet day and dinner...…...*


----------



## schumigirl

*We turned and went into Monster`s Café......again, not a place we would choose to eat as the food is often below par......but the theming in here in incredible......if you like that genre of horror movies...….*

*I was raised on watching them all, Dracula, Frankenstein, Werewolf and many others.....including the wonderful spoofs that involved actors like Abbott and Costello getting themselves in many difficult scenarios.....I loved watching all of those types of movies as kids...…



*
*


*​


*Some of their behind the scenes stories and pictures are fascinating to read and look at...…..*

*So, to wander around this place it is joy to see some of the memorabilia they have adorning the walls and around the building...…*











































*I think Frankenstein was always my favourite…….of course closely followed by the Munsters of course which  put the humour into scare movies, along with shows like The Addams Family which are still classics today.*








​

*Takes me right back to being a kid watching Saturday morning tv...…..*

*And the real scary ones were Saturday late night treats if I was allowed to stay up and watch...….*












*We head out of the park now, without doing any more rides today......some days we feel like riding many times, other times one or two rides is enough...…and we are going offsite for lunch today...….*

*So, back on the boat and up to our room to get changed and head out. We got the car and chatted briefly to the valet guy we know who only works the weekend......then head off to LBV...…..*

*My friends often tease me I don't know the word value, or cheap, or bargain...….I do.....I just don't use them a lot!!!! Simple.....but, I can do bargain and cheap food too...….occasionally.....*

*So, today we go to Steak and Shake in LBV...……*

*It had been 11 years since we last visited one and that was near Cocoa Beach...…..and we had never went back to another more local one......I knew this one was over there, so we drove to it, expecting it to be busier...…..it wasn't busy at all. *














*You are shown to a table and a menu and asked what we wanted to drink straight away.....er, can we look at the menu first.....maybe some water though for now......*

*So, we had time to have a rumble through the rather short menu...…but, there were some nice variations of burgers......and we took our time choosing. *

*It is a basic burger bar.....it was fairly clean, but felt a little dated and some of the seats and tables had seen better days...….although when you see parents allow their kids to jump on the seats, I`m not surprised. It was light and airy and the staff were nice. *













*We had decided to have milk shakes......Tom went for the Vanilla and I opted for the Very Berry Strawberry which our waitress informed me it was fresh strawberries and not syrup that made it up.....sounded good to me...…*













*Oh they were delicious.......Tom`s was nice enough, but mine was so beautiful......I think it had been years since I`d had a milkshake...….and you could taste the real strawberries through it.....especially as they got stuck in the straw all the time!!! *













*I had chosen the Cajun double steak burger with no cheese, add jalapenos.....with Cajun fries and Tom ordered the I think Buttery steak burger with cheese and regular fries and we added some coleslaw too....*























*
Well, I didn't get the fuss about the burgers....I really didn't......yes, they are incredibly cheap, but taste wise nothing special.....they`re more like a patty than a burger...….the fries were nice though. *













*The coleslaw was delicious too, we really enjoyed that. And the milk shakes were lovely....no getting away from that...…*

*Our check was around $18 before tip, so probably the cheapest meal we have ever eaten in America......but, I wouldn't come back again......I`d rather pay more and get something more substantial meat wise.....it just lacked something.....but for the price......I didn't expect more. Very similar style to Beth`s Burgers, but they are so much better!!!! *

*And of course, I hadn't asked if there was any MSG in anything as I hadn't thought about it...….so I did have a bit of a reaction with palpitations after I ate it...….when I checked the burger I ordered was the only thing in the place that included MSG......but I should have asked...….and it was only slight when it did occur. *

*We decided to do some shopping this afternoon......we went back over to Universal area and went to Bed Bath and Beyond and picked up several things from there, including a beard trimmer for Kyle.....he does have a bit of growth but likes to keep it tidy....and some items for the kitchen and new table mats for the dining room and a few things for the bathrooms…..*

*We went to a few other stores and then headed back to the hotel with our haul...…..*

*We pulled up and were immediately helped with our stuff, but we could manage it to be honest....and we headed along to our room………*

*And we had another surprise delivery while we were out...……*













*It was from Fernando and the team in SW bar!!!!! How lovely...….and so thoughtful!!!! *

*He had written a lovely message in the card for us too and reading it was so sweet......and I knew we would enjoy this wine a lot......he had noticed when we don't drink rum, we usually have red wine......so this was a special gift just for us.....from him. We were again, incredibly touched he had done this......we would see him Tuesday and thank him as we knew he wasn't in tonight. *

*We watched some tv, chilled for an hour or so  and then got changed into park clothes and took lanyards...then we set off to walk over to RP for an hour or so to see everyone there.....we do miss them and we hadn't seen them for a couple of days...…..*

*It was almost time for food to be served when we got there, we had about 30 minutes before the guests started coming in......it`s always peaceful before food service...….and although we weren't eating I checked out the food and it did look good.*

*Tonight was Mediterranean night, lemon chicken with rice, usual stuff like cheese assortment, crackers, salad, dressings, crudités and a pitta bread...…*











































*I have to say the lemon chicken looked so good, I did succumb and have a little taste.....it is really nice!!! I did add a little more lemon to it, but it was lovely......the chicken was cooked beautifully and everything around it looked so nice too. *

*I did stop at one taste though....……*

*The lounge is one of the warmest of the Club Lounges onsite.....I had been to them all, but this one stands out for many reasons...….*













*And the folks there are fabulous!!!!! *

*Me below with one of the supervisors who we adore...….just the nicest people and always make you feel so welcome.....everyone is greeted as they enter with a warm welcome and a big Aloha...…*













*We sit for a while until most are gone...….and we chat the evening away to everyone who is working.....always a pleasure to see them all. *

*Looking at the pictures, we have park clothes on and lanyards with us, so I`m guessing we were going to the park, one or the other.......but as we end up in Orchids for Sushi......we obviously didn't go......and I cannot remember why...….I haven't written anything down, so it couldn`t have been anything drastic.....maybe we just changed our mind.......*

*But, once we said goodnight to everyone, we did indeed go down for Sushi...…..*

*Orchids Sushi is always beautiful......in all the years we have been staying here we have eaten it many times and it is always fresh, tasty and so well presented...….and we do like to enjoy it at least once a visit...…*

*Our waitress is Tania who we know well, she has been here for a long time, and we ask her and it`s been five years.....we thought it was longer......but she is lovely, and always looks after everyone so well...…..*

*As we have already had red wine, we do order a glass of red each...….and peruse the sushi menu.....although we do know it by heart after so many years!!!! *













*And take a few pictures of the area we know so well......we are so looking forward to the changes being implemented here.....it sounds fabulous!!!!! *

































*Tonight we remembered to ask what the special was, and Tania explained it had pineapple and coconut with shrimp and something else that we forget...…..*

*But we did order the special to try it as it sounded gorgeous...…..*













*And it was delicious!!!!! Like all the dishes here, it was incredibly fresh and so tasty...….*

*We waited a little while and then ordered a little mix of dishes...…..we asked for the Volcano Roll that we adore, some smoked salmon and some snow crab...…..*













*It was perfect as always.…...we adore all seafood and smoked salmon in particular is something we enjoy frequently......Scottish of course!!!! It`s the best!!! *












*We had thoroughly enjoyed our meal tonight, beautiful food and nice atmosphere...…our almost perfect evening...….it is so nice in here, the ambience is always fairly tranquil....and it is quiet tonight......which is nice. *

*We thank Tania and pay our check before heading back home to Sapphire...….*

*It was still reasonably early, but we just wanted to go and chill out in our lovely room...….we had so much space it would be a shame to not take advantage of it...….we had a lovely view of the lagoon and the boats coming and going, we were going to enjoy a couple of hours relaxing and watching tv for a while. *

*And of course we wanted to sample the beautiful bottle of wine Fernando had sent along for us....*












*And it was beautiful. Full of flavour and very mellow too......but a good depth to the flavour…..it was a big success and we enjoyed a glass each tonight...…..we would keep some for tomorrow night too. *

*The rest of the night was quiet and peaceful, the TV was our company and I sat on the ipad and sent a few emails out while we chilled out...….this was a perfect evening...….*

*We went to bed around 11pm as we were tired so an early night was just what the doctor ordered...….*



*Tomorrow we go to St Augustine......a day late*


----------



## keishashadow

J'aime Paris said:


> Tom got his pork chop!!
> I remember our night at Strong Water, and folks at other tables ordered this monster piece of meat.  It looked delicious, and I'm glad it lived up to the expectations!!
> And those yummy drinks too...Cheers!



Lol i was thinking it looked like something Fred flintstone would eat! 

Carole - i see all the pics today, my wifi was wonky all day yesterday.  Happy to see a purse sighting  above.

I would’ve sworn the Palm’s scallops were escargot!  Steaks & Creme brûlée looked amazing though.

Agree 100%, the food at mel’s diner & monsters cafe don’t do the buildings’ justice.  A real shame & has been that way as long as I can remember.  I don’t think even a shot of rum could save butterbeer for me.  Same with Steak ‘n Shake, food is inedible and the few different franchises i’ve Been lured to my those who love always seem to have incredibly dirty floors.  Have been known to hit up ‘happy hour’ there at the drive thru for shakes 

I forget if you did yard house this trip?  On our radar for upcoming trip as it & Roy’s are on ground floor of our hotel. Is there a dish or two you can recommend at either?


----------



## lebeau

schumigirl said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Our first stop after we waved goodbye to Puss, was head down to the lagoon and see what the landscape looked like over at the JPVC...….they were ripping out all the greenery and shrubs to make room for the landscaping for the newest rollercoaster...….it looked very extreme, but it is a huge undertaking when you see what the alleged plans are for this new coaster.....fantastic news for Universal Orlando Resort. *



Enjoying the TR so far but I had to stop for a quick correction.  You took a picture with Kitty Softpaws (voiced by the wonderful Salma Hayek in the 2011 movies no one remembers).  Puss is an orange kitty.  We saw one or the other of them at this spot in Port of Entry and occasionally they were both out.  Until I saw them, I forgot Puss had a love interest.


----------



## schumigirl

lebeau said:


> Enjoying the TR so far but I had to stop for a quick correction.  You took a picture with Kitty Softpaws (voiced by the wonderful Salma Hayek in the 2011 movies no one remembers).  Puss is an orange kitty.  We saw one or the other of them at this spot in Port of Entry and occasionally they were both out.  Until I saw them, I forgot Puss had a love interest.



Glad you’re enjoying it.......

With me, a cat is a cat is a cat.......no idea of the names........Puss is as good a name as any.......and he was wearing boots!


----------



## lebeau

schumigirl said:


> Glad you’re enjoying it.......
> 
> With me, a cat is a cat is a cat.......no idea of the names........Puss is as good a name as any.......and he was wearing boots!



In fairness, I had to Google the cat's name to be sure.  I drive Mindy crazy with my need to fact check everything.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Lol i was thinking it looked like something Fred flintstone would eat!
> 
> Carole - i see all the pics today, my wifi was wonky all day yesterday.  Happy to see a purse sighting  above.
> 
> I would’ve sworn the Palm’s scallops were escargot!  Steaks & Creme brûlée looked amazing though.
> 
> Agree 100%, the food at mel’s diner & monsters cafe don’t do the buildings’ justice.  A real shame & has been that way as long as I can remember.  I don’t think even a shot of rum could save butterbeer for me.  Same with Steak ‘n Shake, food is inedible and the few different franchises i’ve Been lured to my those who love always seem to have incredibly dirty floors.  Have been known to hit up ‘happy hour’ there at the drive thru for shakes
> 
> I forget if you did yard house this trip?  On our radar for upcoming trip as it & Roy’s are on ground floor of our hotel. Is there a dish or two you can recommend at either?




Lol.....we did joke it was like a Flintstone meal!! 

Oh I’m glad you can see the pics......I checked them all on different devices and they seemed fine.....but of course what do I know.......lol.....

Oh gosh yes the do look like escargot now you mention it!!! Ewww......everything else was lovely.......oh I didn’t know you didn’t like Butterbeer either!!! It is a shame about those two places.......wish they would give them both a good revamp....food wise of course.......

Will never darken Steak and Shake doorstep again.......the patty’s had no real flavour and fries were just alright......did like the milkshake but we can get them anywhere........guess cheap and me don’t go so well after all.....yes, could have been cleaner.......

We didn’t go to Yard house these last few trips.....but Tom has it in the list for May........we’ve had many nice meals there.......spicy jambalaya, Nashville Hot Chicken, sweet potato fries with maple bacon dip, French dip and Cuban dip sandwiches were lovely......only disappointment was the wings......not great, read a few folks say the same........but we really like it there.....portions are good sized without being grossly so.......


----------



## schumigirl

lebeau said:


> In fairness, I had to Google the cat's name to be sure.  I drive Mindy crazy with my need to fact check everything.



Can you guess cats aren’t my thing!


----------



## lebeau

schumigirl said:


> Can you guess cats aren’t my thing!



I am not a pet person.  And yet for some reason we have three dogs.  And by "for some reason" what I really mean is "because of Mindy and the girls."


----------



## schumigirl

lebeau said:


> I am not a pet person.  And yet for some reason we have three dogs.  And by "for some reason" what I really mean is "because of Mindy and the girls."



Lol.....I can imagine........

Three dogs is a lot of dog!!


----------



## schumigirl

*MONDAY MARCH 18TH*

*SHORT ROADTRIP DAY*







​

*This morning we got up really early and had been looking forward to a day at St Augustine...….we thought about going yesterday and had decided the weather didn't look great so put off today......and by going today we had offered to drop someone off and pick them back up again on the way home....long story so I won`t even try..…...but we did offer and were delighted to do so...*

*We showered and looked outside and it looked miserable.....really miserable......we hoped St Augustine didn't look like this when we got there...….*

*First stop was Club Lounge for breakfast, we wanted to say hello to someone we hadn't seen yet, and then we had our breakfast.....it was lovely......fresh fruit, little mini muffins and coffee...….Tom had his usual croissants....we chatted briefly this morning and then headed back to Sapphire where we picked up our car and our passenger for an hour or so.*

*It takes around 2 hours to get to St Augustine, and we had a little detour to drop our passenger off.....then back on the main road.......*

*It`s a pretty dull drive, but I try to liven it up with singing.....maybe not the best idea!!! As I can`t carry a tune in a bucket......I always say I don't know what I do best, but what I`m truly awful at is singing.....and I do sing a lot though...….*










​








*After Daytona Beach it seems to fly past, and before we know it we are heading into St Augustine.....and the sign as you enter is beautiful. But, blocked by a road sign and a power line...….annoying. So, you can`t get a decent picture of it at all.*












*We park in the same place every time we visit, right beside St George St...….so close to everything and I think it was only $10 or $15 for the day...….and St Augustine isn't a huge place.....you can really wander around and see an awful lot by foot.*

*It is cool when we get out of the car, but the sun is shining and it is beautiful....and you just know it`s going to get warmer as the day goes on...…*

*Our first stop is into the little set of shops off the main street...we had gone in here before and wanted to go back as there was a little gem of a place called I believe the Pepper Palace...….it had sold weird and wonderful, but very hot, hot sauces of different types.....just our kind of place...…*













*I have to say the guy who runs it needs a little bit of a personality.....if you`re going to sell things, at least make your customers feel welcome….not the friendliest of welcome...…but the stock is amazing and has some funny named and very unique products......we would love a place like this back home. We do have places that sell a few items like this, but not on the same scale.....*

*We have a good look round and weirdly the store is shared with a whole load of handbags, which aren't very nice, but its a weird combination of items to sell together...….*

*We purchase a few items, well, quite a lot actually...….worry about the cases later.....don't I always......lol....and although we spend a fair amount of money on a lot of bottles, we have still to see a smile or a pleasant word...….now, usually I`ll leave and cancel a sale if someone is like that....but we really, really wanted the products!!!!! And I was overly polite to compensate.....I`m British, it`s what we do!!!!*













*As the car was close, Tom went back to put our early purchases in the trunk of the car, it was too heavy to carry around all day...…*

*We already had photographed all the touristy stuff on our last trip here, so this time we didn't take as many of the main buildings that you see around us......but we did still take a lot of pictures...…*












I also bought this in the picture below for myself and one each for a few friends.....I knew they`d like it......although one has her house like a show home where everything matches and has it`s own place for everything, but I knew it would end up in her summerhouse where she has a bar area set up.....but it would go well in there as it is kind of set up like Margaritaville...…we all love visiting her home during the nicer weather!!!! 

We don't usually take back gifts for friends on these trips, but some would fit in with birthday parcels coming up soon...…..













*Although it was early, we were hungry as we had eaten very early this morning......so we thought why don't we share a slice of pizza from the place our friend told us about on our first visit......it is a small, but very friendly place...we had eaten lunch here on our first visit and had loved it, so a little mid morning snack sounded nice about now...….*























*We went in and asked for a slice of the Cacciatore that was in the window...…..I would just pick the onions off it and it looked delicious.…..actually, all their pizzas looked delicious...….*





















*The little pot of olives I believe were complimentary.....and very nice if a little salty, but I guess most are anyway...…..*






















*I think we could have enjoyed a slice from all of them!!!! One looked nicer than the other...…*

*We only had fanta to drink, but they do offer a buy one get one free all day on wines.....not sure the quality is there, but I`m guessing it`ll be decent enough...….but not today......far too early for us anyway. Although Tom is driving so wouldn't anyway. *













*They also have a very pretty gelateria in the same building...….I didn't have any, but it all looked fresh and very tasty......while we were eating our slice, there were plenty of people coming in for some all the time.*













*This was our slice of sizzling hot and fresh pizza...……it was lovely......we did get a knife and cut it done the middle......it was a very exact cut......*

*Tasty doesn't begin to describe it...….beautiful and the base was as we like it.....there was a lot of sauce on it, but that`s not a bad thing I guess...…*

*And it filled a hole so now we wouldn't be starving for lunch and could take our time wandering...…*























*There are so many little streets to wander around and your day could be filled up easily just doing this alone.*

*We had thought of doing the Medieval Museum this visit, but ended up deciding not to, not sure why but we gave it a pass...…*




















*
There are several trolley trains that run around St Augustine, and they are cheap and many folks do it...it does look like a lot of fun....we`ve never felt the need to do it yet though....maybe next visit.*





















*There are plenty of beautiful and stunning buildings around, but this one reminded me of the first season of American Horror Story and Murder House.....just a little....*













*The last couple of pictures were all taken down back streets where it is mainly residential, then you notice some very unique little bars smattered around such a peaceful area......and it is incredibly peaceful...we could live here easily...…*







​


*
We must have wandered around for nearly an hour just discovering all the beautiful homes and their surroundings.....*

*Back on the main road we discover some newer places, well new to us of course...….and more streets we hadn't wandered on before...…..*












*I`m not overly fond of wax museums, I have been to some very good ones including the one I considered to be the pinnacle of them and that was in Paris many years ago.....it was very creepy and actually scared me to the point I wanted to leave...….it was that good!!!! *













*As we turned to go back to the main area, I saw this sign outside a pub......I loved this!!!!!! *











*More to come......*


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pizza is my favorite, and those look gorgeous!!

DD and I dropped DH off at a "daycare" while we did some shopping on vacation!  He was as happy as could be when we picked him up 3 hours later!


----------



## schumigirl

*Little bit of a short update as a friend is coming over, I apologise for the short and slightly rushed write up.....darn real life interfering!!!!! *

*We headed over towards where the Fort is and it is a lovely area...….and boy is it breezy here closer to the water...…..oops for wearing a dress!!!! But, like a lot of ladies with dresses, I always have some kind of a cycling short underneath......just in case......you never know when you`ll go *** over elbow!!! *

*The history of St Augustine fascinated me the first time we came here......I knew a little of it of course, who doesn't.....but I never realised just how historical and how important it was to all our histories......so it was a learning curve for me and I did keep all of it in mind when we came back. *











*We never bother to go in the Fort....because.....well, it`s a Fort......not a way I want to spend our time here.....although if you have kids or a deep interest in certain types of history, you`ll love it.....*

*We were here for the sunshine, to see the water and just soak up some warmth.....which was there, you just had to ignore the breeze that was billowing around us...…I was clinging on to my dress for grim death at this point!!!! 


Of course we never look as glamorous as this when it does happen!!!!!!



*
*

*​



*It is so beautiful here and we chat to so many people who are tourists and locals alike...….as soon as some people hear the Scottish accent, they immediately begin to chat and ask many, many things......and one is always what we think of the latest administration...….something of course we never answer...…but many have been to Scotland, or planning to go either soon or someday...….*

*We had even been asked once if we had seen the Loch Ness Monster, do we all eat haggis (NO) do we all wear kilts and some even ask if we live near the UK.....that one always tickles me...….try to explain we are in the UK seems to get a disbelieving look on occasion...….people`s perceptions are funny some time. *

*But, we love talking to people and find we have met some very interesting folks over the years, and a few I`ll happily forget...….a competitive woman we met in Sapphire once who happily informed me how she stayed more often than we did...….lol.....she only had a short journey to get there in the first and a couple of nights at a time.....yes, that's the same as flying over nine hours to get there!!!! Yes, some are odd......but most folks are lovely......*





















*Looking back to where we had crossed from it is pretty......you can do so many things including of course, as you would expect......a Pirate experience...….*










*I did tell Tom when Capt Jack Sparrow appears, then I`ll go do it...….*

*(any excuse for Capt Jack image )*





​


*So, not something we would be doing today then!!!! *


*The views here are lovely…….you can see back to the town which is just the prettiest town ever.....*






















*We spend quite a lot of time wandering around here, admiring the scenery and just getting blown away, quite literally at some points!!!!*

*But, it is so lovely...….*




















*We do have an attempt at selfies......but the hair doesn't want to co-operate today...…*




















*And the sunglasses had to come out as it was glaring now in the sun...….and so much warmer!!! *












*We sat down on the wall for a time and watched everyone coming and going......and the car park that is close by this are...….mobbed beyond belief.....*

*We watched the same cars drive around and around for what seems like forever...…...waiting for a space.....and they never seemed to get any.....I think we`d have given up by now and go find somewhere else. There is plenty of parking around the whole town which is fabulous. *












*More of the town and lunch next...…….*


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Pizza is my favorite, and those look gorgeous!!
> 
> DD and I dropped DH off at a "daycare" while we did some shopping on vacation!  He was as happy as could be when we picked him up 3 hours later!



Oh we love pizza too!!!!! 

We actually do have a bad pizza experience coming up on our next day...…. But, usually any pizza we have in the States is always lovely...…so I guess one bad one is expected!!! 

Oh I loved that......your DH got 3 hours in Daddy Day Care...….ssshhhhhh….don't tell Tom!!! He`ll be after the same thing...….I can see him eyeing up the bar in the restaurant to the left as you go into Mall at Millenia on occasions......lol......


----------



## I-4Bound

St. Augustine looks lovely.  We have stopped at the outlets in the past on the drive down, but never gone into the town.  My brother always stops in St. Augustine on his way to Daytona for the races.  He loves a seafood restaurant called O'Steen's and highly recommends their fried shrimp.  Have you ever tried it?


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> St. Augustine looks lovely.  We have stopped at the outlets in the past on the drive down, but never gone into the town.  My brother always stops in St. Augustine on his way to Daytona for the races.  He loves a seafood restaurant called O'Steen's and highly recommends their fried shrimp.  Have you ever tried it?



It really is a beautiful place......we plan to go back in September and maybe stay overnight......lots of little guest houses that look so cosy.…..but of course it means losing two days at Universal...…..

I haven't heard of that place, but Googled it and it does look like somewhere we would enjoy...we haven't ever crossed the bridge to that area, we tend to stick to the one area...…

Never stopped at the outlets before...…..


----------



## schumigirl

*We eventually wandered away from the waterfront area...….I think next time we`d like to explore the beach area more, although maybe not September with the heat...….but there is so much more to the waterfront area than we have done over three visits.*

*Back into town we wander through the main areas where we absolutely love just strolling around and looking into little windows and seeing the objects for sale...….*

*We loved the look of this little café set by the road....but we weren't ready for anything and didn't want to knock the appetite off our lunch......but it looked so different to any other café we had ever been in. *












*While looking for bed and breakfasts, we saw a few we liked the look of in case we do want to stay overnight in September.....this place had the added perk that there was parking straight across from it.....some places don't. *












*Walking in the far end of St George St is a gem of a walk.....there is so much to see and lots of little nooks and crannies to stumble upon and enjoy...…*































*Looking around the craft area, there was an awful lot of curios and some beautiful little objects to study and wonder if there was a place for them at home......but some of it was a little too unique to fit in to most people`s homes today. Maybe in the 1800`s!!!! *

*We did listen to a man try to buy an antique looking watch in a jewellers and the person who owned it was losing the plot....eventually the Chinese owner lost it and shouted "you like it you buy...you no buy it...leave" lol.....he was most emphatic!!!! *

*Guess he didn't get a sale there as the man took offense and left...…he gave us such a glare we hopped it quick as a flash......lol......*













*St Augustine has the oldest wooden schoolhouse in America. It first appeared on records for tax in 1716, but would have been built before that...…although no exact date has ever been confirmed. *

*The schoolmaster and family lived on the second floor above the classroom. The kitchen was however located in a separate area in case of fire risk. The classroom is also famous for being one of the first to be co-ed since 1788.*













*I think it was $5 each to get in, and when you pay they open the little gate for you.....*






















*They do encourage you to ring the bell to call the kids to school.....what they didn't tell us was it was louder than heck!!!! I got such a shock!!!! *











*
Once inside you realise just how small it is, or was...…..*












*They told us there was an interactive section......well, yes there was......a tape that played over and over the same statement...….but it was rather primitive I guess. *

*You could look upstairs with the help of a two way mirror.....the stairs weren't safe and very steep, and hard to imagine any adult making it up there safely....I could see why visitors weren't allowed up there. *































*We had seen enough in here and headed back outside into the sunshine.....and to be honest there wasn't a great deal to be thrilled about in there.....it was quite soulless and a little depressing to be honest. *​
*Outside however, was very well maintained and very pretty.....*













*I do love an old wishing well......I`d love one of those hidden away on our ground somewhere...…but Tom isn't a fan of them at all....I guess he`s seen too many horror stories about them!!! We all have our odd thoughts...*

















































*The gardens are beautiful and there are some displays of for example what they used to use for washing clothes and such, but the glare from the glass meant they didn't turn out well. *

*Then of course, there is the most important room in any establishment...….although calling this a room is being a little ludicrous I guess...….although calling it the meditation room quite descriptive!!! *













*Of course all rides end in the gift store......and this little attraction was just the same...….it was the cutest little store, but a lot of every day stuff too......stationary, pens and mugs were prevalent.....and a few nice little signs on wood...…..*











*
Back on the main street we began to think about lunch...….*

*We saw this place but it had a British based menu, and we don't travel over here to eat British style food....so we passed it by. *












*I loved this building...…..it was a Tapas restaurant and had a lovely little balcony to have your drink on, but we didn't feel like that today…..we wanted seafood. But although we had loved our last seafood meal, we didn't want to go the same places all the time.....*






















*
There really are some beautiful corners of this town...…*

*And we also found another bed and breakfast we liked the look of...…..*











*Coming up....lunch and a brewery visit. *


----------



## keishashadow

Picturesque or not, have watched too many horror movies featuring something crawling out of a well lol.  Might be onto something for a HHN house there.

Enjoyed the StA pics, always too lazy to make the drive, but now tempted.  Love how they seem to have preserved the old town layout with the narrow streets, etc.  going from your pictures, can I assume that even though there are lots of restaurants & shops, they don’t seem to have over commercialized the historical district?

2 snaps up for Capt Jack & pizza


----------



## schumigirl

*We slowly meandered along the narrow streets and eventually appeared at the front area again.....we had passed many places we could have eaten in, but we stumbled across this place called O.C. Whites, that was right on the main road.....and set between two roads.....there was no real sidewalk on one side......but we liked the look of the menu and the young girl on the podium was very welcoming...*












*The tables downstairs were bursting at the seams, so we were taken upstairs where it was a little more sedate......and it looked like a lovely place so far......the people who were already eating certainly seemed to be enjoying their fare. *

*I went to the bathroom, and Tom took a chance (fair bet) I`d like a rum cocktail.....and he was right.....and it was rather nice...….he had a regular lemonade...…..*
































*The menu was lovely......mostly seafood of course, and I wanted steamed shrimp again.....so ordered that along with a cup of the clam chowder...…..Tom decided he wanted the mahi sandwich blackened...…*

*We sat and chatted as we waited on the food and it was worth the wait...….*





























*Well, the clam chowder wasn't amazing...….it was ok....but slightly too many potatoes.....the shrimp however was beautiful......and Tom`s Mahi Mahi was perfect......he didn't eat the bun as usual, but enjoyed the fries and coleslaw...…and a few of my shrimp too. *

*We were glad we had picked this place...….food had been so good and so was the service...…*

*Now it was time for us to head back.....we still had managed a decent amount of time here today.....we don't usually spend the whole day anywhere.....so, we wandered back through the park area in the centre which is another pretty area......*







































*We still had time before picking up our passenger on the way back, so we stopped off at the St Augustine Brewery.*

*The Strong Water Bar stocks their rum is part of the Fountain of Youth cocktail they sell......and it was quite cool we could go see where it`s made...…*

*My goodness me, the parking lot was busy.....I got out first as the car park area was very dusty and a car pulled out of the area nearest the building as Tom appeared still driving saying there were no spaces....I quickly pointed out the newly vacant one and he swiftly parked up much to the annoyance of the other car that had just came in.....….and he looked annoyed...….*






​


*I think Tom had pulled in to the space just as he spotted it.....so he was miffed to say the least!!!! *












*It`s an interesting place.….and so busy......we took this picture after one group of around 30  had gone in to the actual distillery……you are given a ticket with a time and we had to wait for a little while till our next time....*





















*The waiting area is full of information about the distillery itself...…and it is interesting, but we really wanted to see the process...…*

*It didn't take too long until it was our turn to tour the distillery.....and it was very good. the tour guides are informative and very funny......it took around 25 minutes or so and we were glad we did it. *

*And again, takes you out in the gift shop......of course it does!!!! *

*They sell everything the brew and many things to enhance them like cocktail mixers and an assortment of tiki cups and things like that.…...*





























*
You get a taste of one of their speciality cocktails, and it was very nice.....and very small......lol......it almost evaporated after he poured them out.....but quite tasty...…*












*We did buy a bottle of the Bourbon and one of the Rum......one is a gift for a good friend of Tom`s who is retiring soon and coming home from the UAE...…we knew he`d appreciate it, and he had visited this distillery a few years ago and we knew he liked it. *










*next up......Cowfish for dinner...…..*


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Picturesque or not, have watched too many horror movies featuring something crawling out of a well lol.  Might be onto something for a HHN house there.
> 
> Enjoyed the StA pics, always too lazy to make the drive, but now tempted.  Love how they seem to have preserved the old town layout with the narrow streets, etc.  going from your pictures, can I assume that even though there are lots of restaurants & shops, they don’t seem to have over commercialized the historical district?
> 
> 2 snaps up for Capt Jack & pizza




Yeah me too I guess now I think on it......lol.....yes what a house that could be.

You`re spot on actually..…..it doesn't feel commercialised at all.....no Starbucks around that area, no big chains and everything feels very local......and everyone is so friendly. 

The one down side and we were rather shocked the first time was the amount of homeless people laying along the side of the streets.......I expect to see that in NYC or Downtown Orlando, but to see so many in such a small town place was a surprise......you know it`s everywhere but just surprised. They never once approached anyone though that we saw...….

The whole place is beautiful though. We`d like to visit Flagler College properly next time.....it looks stunning. My cousins daughter looked to go there and they all flew down from NY and my cousin said she wished she could go there!!!! 

Gotta have some Capt Jack...…..


----------



## nwcutie

schumigirl said:


> It really is a beautiful place......we plan to go back in September and maybe stay overnight......lots of little guest houses that look so cosy.…..but of course it means losing two days at Universal...…..
> 
> I haven't heard of that place, but Googled it and it does look like somewhere we would enjoy...we haven't ever crossed the bridge to that area, we tend to stick to the one area...…
> 
> Never stopped at the outlets before...…..



You might consider The Saragossa Inn B & B.  The owners are my sons' Uncles Chuck & Gibbs (on the ex's side) and the location is nice.  

I am really enjoying your trip report.  My husband and I travel much like you and Tom do.

~ Marci


----------



## schumigirl

nwcutie said:


> You might consider The Saragossa Inn B & B.  The owners are my sons' Uncles Chuck & Gibbs (on the ex's side) and the location is nice.
> 
> I am really enjoying your trip report.  My husband and I travel much like you and Tom do.
> 
> ~ Marci



*WELCOME* along nwcutie

Nice to see you post here…….

Thank you for the suggestion, I hadn't seen that one and it does look lovely! Just the type of place we enjoy.....there are so many beautiful little Inns around, it is hard to choose...….

I`m so glad you enjoy the trip report......and glad to hear you`re the same....I enjoy the way we do our trips, of course they`re not for everyone as we aren't regimented in the slightest.....but suits us.....

Hope to see you post again...…..


----------



## JaxDad

Hey @schumigirl! Great report on your St. Augustine day! But something seems to be missing from your trip, and I can’t quite figure out what...

I thought I would add a couple tidbits for your lovely viewers. The central park area is officially called the Plaza de la Constitucion. It is spectacularly lit up for the Christmas season Night of Lights. 
https://www.visitstaugustine.com/venue/plaza-de-la-constitucion

That building at the end of the plaza is called the Government House. You took an  excellent photo:
 
We have walked by it hundreds of times without going in. We popped in during our last visit and found they have a wonderful (and free) museum exhibit called First Colony:
https://www.floridamuseum.ufl.edu/firstcolony/
I recommend a visit, especially if it’s hot and you need a little cool down.


----------



## schumigirl

*We had a fairly uneventful journey back home...….a brief stop just past Daytona to pick up our passenger and we were back on our way……..the roadworks are horrendous still for  a lot of the way back, and around Orlando itself is crazy.....everyone is in a rush and it`s dog eat dog on that road...…*







​

*We were stopped for around 20 minutes for no apparent reason opposite the Amway centre…...which was incredibly frustrating, and then they guy behind us started honking his horn and gesturing to us to move forward......it was kind of like.....eh buddy where do you expect us to go!!!!!! *

*We eventually moved and we made it to the turn at the Mall at Millenia and we would go back home that way, first dropping off our passenger for the day...….they were incredibly grateful we had been going that way as their car was out of action...….anyway, we then headed back towards home and planned our evening......well, as much as where do you want to eat tonight Tom...….anywhere is the answer....what about Cowfish.....perfect......planning over!!!! *

*I have never had nor ever plan to have any kind of spreadsheet for a vacation......I still cannot believe people do use them.....and I know many do and it works well for them...….but that kind of minute to minute detail is scary...….vacation not military operation...….*

*We drop the car off and take our purchases in to the room and add it to the seemingly ever growing pile of stuff we have purchased to take home...….every single trip!!!!! We do the same thing.....buy lots and then think maybe we should buy another suitcase......I think it`s $70 or £70 to add another case on to your booking.....it might be worth it...….*

*We shower and freshen up and chill out for a little while in the room before wandering down to the boat, where again, the line is long...….a man a few in front is ranting a little that he always has to wait for the boat due to folks from other hotels...….hate to tell him, but at certain times...it`s always busy...….but he seems happier announcing this to everyone...…*

*Citywalk is busy tonight..…..and as we approach Cowfish we see folks looking unhappy at wait times.....but we`ll see...….eventually we reach the front and she tells us 40 minutes......I mention we have priority seating...she looks a little confused at first......no way doesn't she know what that is.....but she says she`ll call us in around 20 minutes.….which is half the time stated......I tell her we don't have a phone so she tell us to come back...….*

*We have a quick wander round Fossil and some of the other stores for a little while...….when we go back she tells us to go upstairs and ask if a table is available...…..no problem...…*

*Upstairs is mobbed. I ask the girl if the table for Carole is ready yet.....it isn't...….so we say we`ll go sit at the bar while we wait...……*

*The barman Jake is first class...….very chatty and when I ask for the mango ginger but with rum instead of tequila, he says no one has ever asked him for that mix before......I tell him it`s very nice...….Tom opts for the Nice `N `Rosey which has Four Roses bourbon, Blackberry Brandy, Cointreau, Lemon Juice and good old Simple Syrup....he hadn't tried that one before...…*























*The cocktails were beautiful......my mango ginger was incredibly gingery which I love....and Tom hates....I did try his and it was beautiful...….I could certainly recommend that one too...….*













*Although we are chatting away, I  go back to check if there is a table available yet.....nope not yet.....and the manager that is floating around seems incredibly grumpy......the girls were lovely, but he seemed a little stressed...…..*

*So, I go back to chatting and the barman says we should just eat here......maybe we should...….but I tell him we are waiting on a table……..I go back up and the manager says yeah your table is over there...…*

*It is what we consider the worst seat in the house...….it`s a tiny little two person table right beside the door that opens on you...….I tell him no thanks we`ll eat at the bar...….*

*So, we have a good look at the menu although I already, being quite dull in my choices in certain places plan to go with the Jalapeno Popper Show Stopper...….my usual...….jalapeño cream cheese, jalapeño bacon, fried jalapeños, jalapeño citrus aioli, lettuce, tomato with more fresh sliced jalapeños and on a brioche bun*

*Tom, after much consideration went with the hoisin burger, which alongside the burger it has the most beautiful hoisin cooked short ribs along with candied bacon and  pickled red onions and again set on a brioche bun. *














*We even taught Jake a new cocktail......he hadn't heard of the mix and wrote it down to try at home......it`s one we make regularly in pitchers when we have company (or just us)…..Jack Daniels, Amaretto, pineapple juice and cranberry juice with a squeeze of fresh lime......lush!!!! I hoped he liked it...….*

*This place is so busy......ad it can get quite loud......but the bar is a good place to sit and have a good banter with bar staff...……*













*Our food arrives...…..I swear this place doesn't lend well to pictures of the food......Tom`s burger is almost unidentifiable in this picture......the dark hoisin ribs do darken it down a little....*












*Mine is full of jalapeno which I adore...….and sweet potato fries are always nice.....another thing Tom doesn't really like...….but, I love them!!!!! *












*We are sensibly full, not overloaded......the food was delicious as it always is in Cowfish....the burgers are well seasoned and tasty.....and the barman made our evening better with his chat...…*

*We paid the check and headed downstairs and walked over to the boats.....and we hit it lucky and got straight on one that was almost full...……..*

*Back in Sapphire we went to Strong Water Bar......it was mobbed!!! Probably the busiest we have seen it on a weekday night.....we had planned to sit at the bar anyway, I don't think we would have had a choice to be honest.....*












*As I always say, the cocktails in here are fabulous...….and so many choices......tonight Tom opts for the Mai Tai, which I find one the strongest ones they do...….and I go for the Rum Marathoner......very pretty drink too...…*

*Mike had come over to say hello and we chat to him for a while and laughs as we order our drinks without looking at the menu...…lol......we are definitely regulars!!! *​






















*The drinks are gorgeous as always...….you can taste the difference with these cocktails in how fresh they are...…*

*We order dessert and share the beautiful pastelitos again......although we still love the tres leches cake, this dessert is light as well as tasty...….*












Lenny is one the rum captains and super nice guy...….he chats to us about different things and we hear about a few new cocktails they are putting forward......Ashley who is fabulous too tells us about one she has come up with...….and when she describes it, I really like the sound of it...….and we tell her we would absolutely order it if it was on the menu...….she said they didn't have the actual rum yet that goes into it but could make us up a taster with another to give us an idea.....we were delighted to give it a try...…

As she was making it up, we asked Lenny about the rum that is around $100 a shot...…

And this is it...….I think for Tom`s special birthday I might purchase a full size shot of this one for him.....
strictly a one off...…












Ashley then brings us over her newest creation......and it is beautiful!!!!! It has papas pilar rum, St Germain, honey and something else I forget, brown sugar on the rim and topped with gold leaf.....it`s called Fool`s Gold.....if you see it on the menu, give it a try.....

It has two different tastes......when you sip it through the sugar it`s like caramel.....when you have it without the sugar, as in you have licked it all off ......lol.....it`s quite fruity and refreshing.....very clever cocktail.....and we had enjoyed the taster she had made us up...….













*We looked forward to them having the proper rum in and trying the full version of this another night...….*

*As we were sitting we could smell a very fruity aroma....Lenny knew Rum Revival was my favourite cocktail and showed me the mix they put together...…..the blueberries added to the fruit juice was sublime.....I could have drank just that on it`s own...……*

*I wish I could remember the name of the liquor that one of the other Rum Captains, Brad had come up with......he gave us a taste of one thing he was adding to it, I thought it was awful and my face showed that as I struggled with this tiny bit of liquid...…..*






​


*Apparently my face was funny!!!!! I can imagine......so I said I would try his when it came out, but Ashley`s was gorgeous and I`d definitely order that one again...…..*

*We ordered another drink and I had the wonderful rum revival and Tom had something else that I forget.....*

*It was a lot of fun sitting at the bar....staff are so friendly and make everyone so welcome...….no wonder it`s so busy a lot of the time.……*

*It must have been around 11.30 when we finally bid our goodnights and headed up to our room...…*

*Tonight was straight to bed and we slept like babies again!!!!! *


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> Hey @schumigirl! Great report on your St. Augustine day! But something seems to be missing from your trip, and I can’t quite figure out what...
> 
> I thought I would add a couple tidbits for your lovely viewers. The central park area is officially called the Plaza de la Constitucion. It is spectacularly lit up for the Christmas season Night of Lights.
> https://www.visitstaugustine.com/venue/plaza-de-la-constitucion
> 
> That building at the end of the plaza is called the Government House. You took an  excellent photo:
> View attachment 394225
> We have walked by it hundreds of times without going in. We popped in during our last visit and found they have a wonderful (and free) museum exhibit called First Colony:
> https://www.floridamuseum.ufl.edu/firstcolony/
> I recommend a visit, especially if it’s hot and you need a little cool down.



lol......You certainly were missing!!!! 

Those Christmas lights look amazing......I would love to go see them, but I doubt Kyle would want to leave the parks another day to go see "lights" lol.....even pretty lights.....

Government house is very pretty...….we did plan to go in on our first visit as another friend had told us about it, but we just never got around to it......yes, it would be ideal on a hot day...…

Yep, hopefully we can arrange something in September...….giving it a miss in May in favour of Sarasota....hopefully......every time we try and go there something comes up!!! 

Thanks for the links


----------



## schumigirl

*   TUESDAY MARCH 19TH   * 








​
*This is a slightly food centric post!!! *

*We slept slightly later this morning...….we had a day of nothing planned and all day to do it...….and lazing in bed sometimes is just what the doctor ordered......taking our time to waken up is a true pleasure and although we plan to do this often, it very rarely happens...….*

*However, this morning we absolutely did. Although I am dimly aware that our housekeeper is usually here fairly early......but when we got up eventually, we would put the Do not disturb sign on just in case.....*

*We lay for twenty minutes or so pondering the trip so far and what we still had ahead of us......and how relaxing a trip this had been....exactly as we wanted. We really hadn't wanted to fill each day with an activity or "have" to do something...….and we had certainly done that......so we were pretty happy.....*

*Once we did get up, I reached the shower first and as I was drying my hair Tom finally made it in the shower too....I wondered what had kept him, looked back in the bedroom and some 1950`s classic sci fi film was on some obscure channel.....I swear he can sense when things like that are on anywhere!!!!! *

*But soon we were dressed and we decided to go over to RP...…..*

*The walk between the hotels, as I often ramble on about, is so easy......and takes less than 10 minutes.....and this morning we have the real pleasure to run into Larry Beiderman, overall man in charge of the hotels. We hadn't seen him last two trips, and it`s always a pleasure to see and chat to him...….we have a hug and he checks everything is good with our trip and we assure him as always it is perfect......he is such a nice man, and we always feel guilty as he is always in a rush as he is so busy of course, but always graciously spends time with us to chat. He impresses us so much with how well the hotels are run, and we always make sure he knows everyone involved in making our trips so wonderful...….Tom always says he is like a pen pal, as emails don't get a computer generated response, and that is always nice. *

*We have another hug and tell him we`re off to RP....he tells us to enjoy and we set off as always happy we had seen him this trip once again.*

*We are later this morning as we had a much later start than usual......but the lounge offerings are still as fresh as the busiest time of the morning...….*

*The lounge folks really do keep everything replenished, even as late in the morning...….it is quiet now as most folks have headed in to the parks. We see a new family arrive having checked in and wander in to have a look. There is always someone to welcome them and explain how the lounge works with times and such and that's always nice to see......they really do care about good guest experiences.*































































*I didn't get a picture of the cinnamon bun, but it is lovely and always warm...…*

*Breakfast is always a lovely experience and as it`s quiet, very relaxing...…...we chat as it`s not too busy while we have our fruit with mini delights...….*

*It is miserable outside today and quite cool, but I did want some up to date pictures of the two new Universal hotels at the top of I Drive......you can see from here how close they actually are to the entrance to Citywalk…….won`t take long at all to get there with the buses or cars. *






















*It was to be around 64F today and rain most of the day...…..so, not exactly the type of day to wander around the parks.....of course for some folks, it might be perfect for the parks....rain tends to put folks (like us) off going there....less people less lines...…..*

*Samuel and the newest supervisor Dani come in and we are delighted to see them.....so we chat for a while again with them before deciding it was time for us to head off and do something...…..with this weather there was only one place...……*

*Mall at Millenia...…..*

*Of course if you have read any of these trip reports, you`ll know our love for this Mall......we have been going here for years and always enjoy wandering around. It also has a very good food court, along with the Cheesecake Factory which is always popular......but not today...…..*

*We could honestly wander round here for hours.....says the non shopper   The stores are pleasant and there is always something that catches our eye...…..*












*No Tiffany today...…….*












*I jest of course,  I don't mind shopping a little, but, I`m genuinely, not the biggest shopper in the world...….I would actually hate the thought of spending all day in a Mall shopping...….years, and years ago I made the mistake of going out for the day with a friend who was looking for one or two things for her upcoming trip...….I was a quivering wreck by the end of the day.....she went into every shop...even if there was nothing in it for her.....what the heck is that all about........she scoured music shops for CD`s (yes it was a long time ago) and didn't buy a single one.....didn't find anything she wanted the whole day.....the...whole....long....day...…*

*Finally, blessed relief,  it was time to head back for the train. *

*Then, my head almost exploded, when as we approached the station, almost at the train, she remembered she had seen something in a shop that "might work" but, it was miles back from where we were standing and could we just pop back.....….*







​



*We`re still friends!!!!!  We just don't shop together......ever!!!!! *

*I do however love to internet shop......it`s easy, your feet don't hurt and you don't have to put up with other people...we all have days like that.....right......too many people, not enough space.....and did I mention it`s easy...…...soooooo easy..……*






​



*Actually I can`t complain about Tom like that.....he never complains about spending......he sees our friends wives and how much they spend and thanks his lucky stars I`m not as bad as them!!!! *











*
We do go into Macy`s where I buy my Chanel perfume, and we go look at the clothes.....I see a skater style dress I like the look of......and go to pick it up.....it weighs a metric ton!!!!! Who would wear a dress like that.....my wedding dress wasn't as heavy as this!!!!! *

*The woman sees me looking at it and tries to tell me it would be perfect for me......yes, of course. *

*Heading out we go into Bath & Body Works......a favourite store for all Brits too......we seem to love it as we always hear folks talk about it all the time...…*

*We quickly wander in and we know what we are here for today......liquid soaps.....that's it.....we buy 12 of mixed scents.....that`ll keep us going till we come back.....it`ll be plenty I`m sure. *













*Before we leave Tom asks where we want to go for lunch.....we could have gone to the Ale House on Kirkman, as we love it there, but we were going again later in the week, and try not to go too often...…same with O` Charley`s......love it, always good food and service is exceptional......but no......I had to come up with something different...….*

*Tom asked, do we want to go to Cheesecake Factory since we were here and it was now around 12.30pm...….*

*No, didn't fancy that...…..what about Teak Neighborhood Grill he asked...….well, it was quite a filling meal, wasn't sure about that...….ok. *

*What about Bubbalous…..hadn't been there for a while......yes, that's a good idea.....so we left the Mall and headed that way...….*

*It was heaving.....not just busy, there were people lining up outside....*

*Change of plans. *

*The I remembered hearing about Flippers Pizza......and I knew there was one in this area...…so we drove round and saw it......people sitting in the window....good sign. Got to the door and it was locked......they were ripping the insides up........*

*Change of plans...……*

*Oh I know.....I said with authority...…...what about that new place on Turkey Lake Road...…..couldn't remember the name, but Tom knew where I meant and so we headed that direction through the rain and my tummy grumbling louder by the minute now...….it really shouldn't be this difficult to find somewhere for lunch...….*













*So, we drove to the place called Tomkos Tavern...…..it didn't look busy which it usually does......the windows are blackened so you can`t see in...….so we thought why is it so quiet...…..*

*It didn't open till 4pm every day...…..*

*Tom metioned O` Charley`s again...….it was 2 minutes away...…….*

*And so was Flippers!!!! I had remembered there was one near Ocean Prime......right around the corner......ok.....we would go there...….I got the seal of approval from Tom for this choice.....we like pizza!!! *

*We park easily right at the door and walk in...….pleasant young man tells us to sit where we like.....not many booths here....so we sit behind a little boy of around five, his dad and grandma...….most well behaved child you ever saw...…..*

*We glanced through the menu, and it was a nice menu...….Tom decided quickly that he would have the meat feast...….I asked for the bbq chicken, no onions, add pineapple and jalapeno....no problem.....and two fantas……*

*We got our drinks and meanwhile the booth behind the family behind us attracted our attention fairly quickly...….it was the mother and three kids I`d guess were all under 5...…I always say nothing much shocks me today, but she was looking on her phone and barely lifted her head......kid no`s 1 and 2 were jumping on the seats, annoying the woman facing me in the booth behind us, got down on the floor and began rolling around under the tables, screaming loudly.....then kid no 3 joined in and jumped on the seats and hurled a slice of pizza over to the tables to the other door...…..then proceeds to climb on the table.....at this point the young waiter asks her to mind her kids in case they hurt themselves.....there didn't seem to be a manager around.....so she rather softly said behave and went back to her phone......while the kids did as they liked. *

*The family behind us were incredibly patient as they were being bumped every time they jumped......and eventually she upped and left with the extra pizza and headed out to their van......now it was quiet.....*

*But, we realised it had been almost 20 minutes since we ordered...……*

*They were constantly taking phone calls for delivery and pick up, and two people were in for pick up too.....one waited almost as long as us...…..*

​







*At around 35 minutes, we were ready to leave......I was almost passing out now with hunger...….the young guy came over and said they were out of pineapple.....oh....well, that's ok.....I just wanted my pizza......he said we were next...…*​​*Tom says this could be me Mitchell is talking about...….*​


​

​


*Hangry is a real thing. *

*After we had been in 45 minutes...….finally, the pizzas arrived...….and looked delicious...…….*












*Tom`s had a decent amount of meat, very little pepperoni, but decent......and he liked the taste when he bit into it......he got the regular pizza sauce...….*

*You gotta have guessed by now...……*

*Yep, I pulled mine apart or tried to and it wouldn't tear......so I used a knife he had brought to cut it.....and cut my first slice off...…..*

*The bottom of it was cremated...…..really I should have sent it back then....but I was ravenous......so I tried to eat the pizza topping and got the first piece of chicken with sauce and cheese...…*

*There was first a weird taste from the sauce......I have bbq sauce a lot.....never tasted anything quite like this......then I started to chew the chicken...…..rubbery and totally reconstituted with no flavour whatsoever.....and I had one large-ish piece of chicken and four much smaller ones...….this wasn't good...…*

*I kinda played around with it for a bit and realised in the whole pizza, I had three tiny pieces of jalapeno.....I searched around the pizza for more, but didn't come across one more...….*

*Tom meanwhile was starting to realise his wasn't that great either......but it was certainly more edible than mine as the big pile of pizza left on my plate showed...….*

*And strangely my hunger had dissipated...….for now. *
















​



*I was annoyed I hadn't complained as soon as I had tried to tear it......but I hadn't. *

*We left a whole load of pizza between the two of us and when we went to the desk he asked if everything was alright, I said no actually it wasn't. But I was very nice as this young man was so pleasant and immediately apologised and said he`d take the price of mine off the check......I said thank you I appreciated it...…*

*He had to call over someone to override and take mine off......so I assume he was the cook appeared and asked very confused what was wrong with it.....I told him all the things I had found and he didn't argue but looked a little annoyed....….well, guess what....so was I...…..but we paid for the pizza Tom had half eaten and left vowing never to return there. *

*I guess it`s popular as the phone was busy, but we didn't have a good experience and a little annoyed we went there. *

*We spoke to someone later who said they`d never recommend anyone go there.....so many other places close by......yep, that's for sure. Lesson learned. I guess their phone orders are worth more to them than paying customers inside their business. *

*Tom was concerned I`d be starving later so when we went into Publix straight after he wanted me to buy a sub or something.....but I wasn't bothered...….we got what we wanted and headed back to the hotel...…*

*We again, dropped off our items in the room and eyed up the ever growing pile of "stuff" we were collecting....and all heavy stuff that would add to the weight allowance......oops!!!! *

*We had decided even though it wasn't very warm, we would go back to Mardi Gras tonight.....this would be our last visit this trip...….but first we headed over to the lounge where I thought I could have a little snack to keep me going till later. *

*I had to drop off an item to one of the girls over there so a visit to the lounge was perfect.....it passes some time and the lounge is such a lovely place to sit in for a while...…..*

*Some of tonight`s offerings...….*






































*I love their lemon chicken from the other night, and also the orange chicken they had on tonight......so I had some with a little rice and it filled a hole nicely...…it really is a nice dish. And I was rather hungry now, so this was very welcome...…..*

*The hot dish is always lovely, well except the vegetarian one for us......but I guess there`s folks that do enjoy it....and each dish they offer seems very popular right now...….*













*The lounge itself wasn't too busy tonight, steady I would say.....and we enjoyed our time sitting there...…again, everyone is so friendly and always chat to all the guests alike......it really is the most welcoming of lounges. *

*We say our goodnight to everyone and head down to get the boat to Citywalk and then plan to go into Mardi Gras again......it was cool already and we thought we may not even stay for the parade if it gets any cooler......we missed September weather right now!!!! Having hoodies on in Orlando is not fun...…..*













*Mardi Gras and Strong Water coming up.....*



​


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> We actually do have a bad pizza experience coming up on our next day...….



Please dont let it be at Sal's -Please dont let it be at Sal's -Please dont let it be at Sal's -


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Please dont let it be at Sal's -Please dont let it be at Sal's -Please dont let it be at Sal's -



lol......it wasn't Sal`s...….

Yep, I`d have hated to have bad pizza there!!!! 

You can see in the pictures above, it does look good.....it just......wasn't.


----------



## chicagoshannon

We tried Flippers once.  Feel the same way you do.  Gonna try Red Oven pizza this next trip.  Have you had that one?


----------



## schumigirl

chicagoshannon said:


> We tried Flippers once.  Feel the same way you do.  Gonna try Red Oven pizza this next trip.  Have you had that one?



I wish I had asked a few more opinions on Flippers before we went....but I have read a few on here who like it a lot.....but not for us. 

Never tried Red Oven......but it does get some lovely and positive reviews....I don't think I know anyone who hasn't enjoyed it...….


----------



## J'aime Paris

Ewwww.....Flipper's

They really rank near the bottom of the pizza chain scale, but how could you have known?

We've made our fair share of restaurant bad choices over the years ourselves!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Ewwww.....Flipper's
> 
> They really rank near the bottom of the pizza chain scale, but how could you have known?
> 
> We've made our fair share of restaurant bad choices over the years ourselves!



Now you tell me...….

One of the girls in the hotel told us they never go there.....and when a girl who loves pizza tells you she`d rather eat grass than go there.....you know it`s bad!!! 

Annoying thing is, Anthony`s Coal Fire Pizza is so close...….we should have gone there! 

Yes, the odd awful meal over a few years isn't too bad...….


----------



## I-4Bound

Oh, I am so sorry about your experience at flippers! We ate the one in Kissimmee on our last trip and had a wonderful meal. The service was pretty slow though. I hate that I may have recommended a bad place.


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Oh, I am so sorry about your experience at flippers! We ate the one in Kissimmee on our last trip and had a wonderful meal. The service was pretty slow though. I hate that I may have recommended a bad place.



Oh Andrea don't feel bad…...it wasn't you I saw post!!! 

It`s been over the last couple of years I`ve seen it mentioned in passing with some passion I might add, so I guessed it must be decent...….but, no......lol....we certainly wouldn't go back now, especially to that one. 

Slow service must be standard in all their places by the sound of it.


----------



## schumigirl

*Once off the boat, we see the crowds seem busier tonight....quite a lot of folks heading in which surprised us as usually most folks are in the park and stay for the parade. But, we joined the throngs of people heading towards the gate...….*

*Once in, we go straight to the Mardi Gras area again......we still have many items left on our lanyard, so we get the one thing we liked a little.....the shrimp and sausage po boys.....*

*These are quite nice, I don't eat the bread but Tom enjoys his and the chips weren't too bad either....quite hard though.....but that was our lanyard done for us and as I said, I think we had 3 or 4 items left we wouldn't use.*

*For us, the lanyard was something we were glad we had bought, but generally the food hadn't impressed us at all.*

*HHN food seems to be a much better variety and quality......of course I understand the theme of the food ahs to fit in with Mardi Gras theme, and I do like that style of food.....but this was a bit of a disappointment.*













*We tried to decide where to stand tonight, and went for the area behind the Disabled area opposite Macy`s......we had lots of space as there was hardly anyone around us.....to either side of us quite busy though...…..*












*
And yes, it was cold!!!!*













*It was definitely busier tonight, not mobbed....you could easily wander in just as the parade started and easily have a place to stand and see the parade easily...…*













*By the time the parade comes around to this area it`s beginning to get much darker than when the parade originally starts at 7.30. Which is nicer to see the floats all lit up as you should see them in all their glory...*

*And once we see the OPD motorbikes......we look forward to the floats.....and the beads...….*

































*I do love a bit of confetti or ticker tape or bubbles......or even better a mix of all three!!!!! *










































*Tom and I were both collecting beads tonight, but not as vociferously as previous nights......we really didn't want to be taking many out with us tonight...…*

*But, a man to the side of me, around 50`s maybe, was almost attacking everyone around if they reached for the beads on the ground.…...of course I found it funny to see a grown man so vehemently collect plastic beads.....and he did have loads by the end!!!! He looked proud!!!! 
*
































*There are many performers during the parade and they are all amazing....and sparkle throughout the whole parade...….their interaction is wonderful with the crowds and a lot of them spent time waving and interacting with children and the folks in the disabled area...….nice to see. *






























































*This spot was probably our least favourite area to stand...….we do like to see the parade coming towards us, so seeing them side on wasn't just as clear as previous spots, still ok, but we would choose to stand at one of the other spots if we ever go back to Mardi Gras. *



*More coming up...…….*


----------



## I-4Bound

Maybe they are more of a takeout place. We've gotten take out from there many a time , and it has always been fine.


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Maybe they are more of a takeout place. We've gotten take out from there many a time , and it has always been fine.



I think you might be right...….they certainly seemed to focus on their delivery pizzas and the folks that were there for pick up...…

With the amount of ovens they have, they must have cooked a lot of pizzas in 45 minutes before they did ours!! 

Glad you enjoyed your experience with them though...….


----------



## schumigirl

*We left straight away tonight...….we do pass on all the beads tonight to anyone who wants them.....it`s all very well and good collecting them, but what the heck does the average person do with them...…*

*As the parade passed us, the crowds seemed to appear from nowhere and follow the parade down past The Mummy....I guess folks were heading to Potter for the last hour or so...….but it did look crowded!!!! *











*Not for us, we were heading out the park but did manage to stop for a picture or two...…*
​










*We did think of stopping to go on RRR, but certainly for us wimps that we are, it was too cold and we didn't want to be going around the ride at speed when it was already to cold for us!!!! So, we passed on it tonight. *





















*
Crowds has dissipated in this area already so maybe everyone had gone to Potter. *












*For the first time in years…...we saw barely a line for Despicable Me....so if you didn't have EP this seemed to be the perfect time to ride...….*












*After having a wander around the store, we headed out for the boat back home......and of course as the parade had just ended it was busy!!!! So we knew we would have a little wait to get back tonight...….so Tom of course passed the time taking pictures...….*

*Citywalk is beautiful at night...….the lights bring it so much to life...…..*






















*We get on the second boat, which doesn't take long and soon we are back in the hotel where it is warm despite the air conditioning...…..much warmer than outside that`s for sure. *

*We drop off our jackets in the room and turn the heat up in there too......Turndown had left the room very cool......so by the time we got back from Strong Water it would be lovely and warm...…..*













*Strong Water was busy again tonight...…..even the bar was busy, but we managed to find a nice table in the middle where Maggie would be looking after us tonight.....we adored her!!! *






















*Before we sat down we saw Fernando and thanked him so much for sending us the lovely bottle of wine, of course he said it was a pleasure....and we had enjoyed it a lot. We chatted and he said he`d be over to see us in a little while......well, we`d be there for the rest of the evening.....*

*Tom`s first drink tonight was a Fountain of Youth, and I of course opted for the beautifully fruity Rum Revival...…*

































*We were a little bit peckish as we had only sampled the po boys tonight.....so we ordered a dish we had missed every single visit.….their shrimp dish!!!! *

*I had just said to Tom they needed a pure shrimp dish when Fernando pointed out the blatantly obvious.....couldn't believe we had missed it......camarones…….and it sounded beautiful......we did ask for no extra cilantro as Fernando explained they marinate the shrimp in many things including cilantro, then more is added to the sauce......so we could get it easily without the extra......and that's one of the many things we love about this place, is how fresh everything is. *












*When the dish arrived we knew we had made a mistake, huge mistake, in not ordering one each!!*






​



*The aroma hit us first.......garlic was one of the more prevalent ones, but oh my goodness did this look delicious or what...….*

*And it was divine. The shrimp were plump and tasty......good texture and not overcooked in the least.....and the sauce was perfect......I truly wanted a spoon so I could finish it up!!!! But, of course we had bread to absorb the sauce...…..*













*After we had finished, Fernando did indeed come over and sit down for a chat, where we discussed a few things.....a lot of rum talk of course...….*

*The rum below we got a taste of too as it became quite the talking point as it was part of a drink we were discussing...….he brought it over for us to see and have a little sample......*

*It was unusual, and not something I`d order.....but I was glad to have the chance to taste it...….I could see what he meant when he said it got mixed reviews. *













*We were chatting about restaurants we like too, and Fernando did tell us about one we had seen but always wondered what it would be like...….well, when he told us him and his wife go, we knew it was a place we would like......and we did indeed plan to go the very next night, if we could get booked. *

*He was so busy, and we were thrilled he had sat and chatted with us for so long, he is so nice and runs an excellent bar, it`s lovely to hear the staff speak so positively about their boss...…*

*Maggie managed to have some time with us too as did Brittany who are just the loveliest of ladies...….*

*I was still a little peckish, and I didn't think Tom would want any more......and usually I would order anyway....but then he said those four famous words I wanted to hear...….*

*Want some more shrimp????? *






​



*Next time Maggie came over, we asked for another dish of camarones……..no problem...……*

*And when it did come out, it looked even better than the previous dish!!!! Maggie did ask if we wanted extra bread for the sauce, and we rather foolishly declined.....as we did have a little left over after we demolished the shrimp and most of the sauce...….*

*This really had been a find tonight...……*












*Tom ordered a nightcap of an Old Fashioned...….it was a little too strong for me, and had a strong taste of orange which I don't really like...….I stuck to another rum revival...….*

*Not sure why I didn't get a picture of the drinks, I guess we were busy chatting and just forgot...…*

*Little bit of a not so nice thing was, the couple who latterly came and sat beside us, who were British, looked at us a few times, then as we were leaving made a rather sneering comment of how it was obvious we knew everyone so well as all the staff had stopped off to speak to us......but, it wasn't said nicely, it was said with a lack of warmth. *

*Wasn't quite sure how to reply, so I just yes, yes we do...….and sadly, this wouldn't be the last time this was commented on during our trip. *

*But, for tonight, we looked for Fernando and others to say goodnight to, and then headed along to our room which was cosy and warm as the heat was set high!!!! *

*It was cosy…….but we didn't sit up late tonight at all......it had been a lovely day again, relaxing and some park time too...….*


*Tomorrow we planned to go to Winter Park and a new dining experience in the evening. *


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Gosh I just love the pictures you and Tom take.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Gosh I just love the pictures you and Tom take.



Thanks Vicki...….

He has a very good eye with pictures......I need my glasses on to see up close, so can`t really see what I`m taking very well......so, I`m better leaving them to him!!! 

Glad he enjoys taking pictures so much.....


----------



## Tink2Day

Well of course the staff and everyone is friendly and chatty with you all. Your demeanor just invokes that. Heaven's sake look how friendly and chatty you are with all of us here on the dis and how perfect strangers all consider themselves friends.
Some of us are VIPs too! (at least in our own minds) I, for example, am probably an eccentric millionaire (on some planet somewhere).

I really don't understand why people have this stupid jealousy. What a waste of time and energy.

Although I must say sheepishly, I am insanely jealous of that shrimp dish.....the yucky pizza...not so much.


----------



## disneyAndi14

I am all caught up again, love all your adventures and food reviews, good and bad!

The Mardi Gras parade does look like a fun time!


----------



## schumigirl

*WEDNESDAY MARCH 20TH*​



​
*This morning was a wake up early day again...….although we had been late-ish in bed last night, we had slept so well and felt very refreshed this morning...….*

*Although we did have a relatively lazy day planned again...…..*

*We showered and dressed before heading over to the RP for breakfast...…...and as always we enjoyed the walk from the vivid colours of the Caribbean, to the more muted classic décor of the South Pacific.....*


​















*It seemed to be raining right now, but the forecast was better as the day went on.....and it was cool again, but not as cold as yesterday.…..I was looking forward to tomorrow when it was supposed to warm up again.....*











*Breakfast was our usual light fare and we had such fun chatting to everyone as always...….we did notice one set of people constantly look at us, but never once said a word to us, it wasn't uncomfortable, but it was noticeable...….*

*We chatted for a little while after we had finished then set off back to get the car and head off to Winter Park.....*

*And the sun had come out again...……*

*Universal Orlando has certainly changed the landscape of this area, from years ago, it looks very different and bears no resemblance to just over 10 years ago. *












*Of course we again go on the I4 which is just dreadful......this road is never fun to drive on, but at least we don't get delayed today for any reason.....quite the opposite.....traffic is free flowing and flowing quickly....anyone who is remotely nervous of speed, crazy drivers and tight lanes really shouldn't drive this road...…...I am a confident driver, but this road really does test your concentration.....and courage at times!!!! *

*With the roadworks you don't take the regular turnoff, but a little further down....of course the satnav doesn't recognise this and tells you to do a U turn till you do actually turn off a little further down...…*

*Winter Park is a beautiful little town......it is peaceful, classic and very old town feel about it, and we always enjoy a walk around any chance we get. It does have wonderful restaurants and of course the classic and  fabulous but not fancy in any way, 4Rivers Smokehouse. This is an amazing place but we didn't visit this time, but hope to visit in May as it is has wonderful food. *

*Today we park in the street as the car park we usually park in is no longer a car park!!! So, unlike the UK you can park for free in so many places.....including the main streets...….*

*We walk into the park area and there is a couple who are getting their engagement or celebration pics of some kind taken...….they were a little different shall we say. But, they looked happy enough...….*











*yes, it wasn't quite warm enough to remove the jacket...….just yet......although the sun was continuing to build up and it was improving...….considering how cold it was back home, we felt incredibly lucky.....*












*Some people we know come here on the train from Sand Lake Road...….it is very convenient I guess for some, but parking is so easy here, it`s not worth it for us.....*

*However, the station is pretty, very pretty...….and very fitting to the rest of the town...….*




















*And we see the I guess you would call it the local train...…..it`s not so pretty.....but impressive all the same.*









*We walk back along the park and it is so relaxing a place to be.....we have never heard a lot of noise here, everything seems so placid and laid back.....I can guess why folks love to live here. We do know someone who lives there and she loves it...….wouldn't live anywhere else.....*

*Even traffic seems placid too for some reason...….it`s almost got a Truman Show feel about it......It`s much nicer than Celebration and feels a lot more real somehow.....probably because it is...….*










*And yes, the jacket is off now...….it is warm...…..*










*This was around 11am on a Wednesday morning in Downtown Winter Park...….it`s perfect...…...*










*
We strolled around some areas we hadn't been before and I`m sure there is more we have still to see there, so we have a few more visits to enjoy there. *

*One of the newest gems we found was the Winter Park equivalent of the Olive Oil Company in Mount Dora.....we hadn't seen it before and were delighted to find such a lovely little place that sold some amazing delicacies and treats.....*

*The people that owned and worked there were so friendly, and helpful...…*












*It had a similar idea of having samples of oils and dressings.....but they had so much more, much smaller store but had more products and you could try most of them...….*

























*
We did purchase more than we intended...….oops......I was thinking of those suitcases again*






​











*We purchased some spicy olive oil, regular oil, flavoured salad dressings x 3 and some olives......and all in heavy jars and bottles!!!!! *

*Maybe we should purchase another suitcase and pay the extra for it at the airport!!*

*We headed back down the street and Tom went ahead to put our rather heavy bag into the car which was up the street a little...…..*

*Meanwhile as he walked back down, I saw an older lady wave to me...…..I did the usual and looked behind me to see who they were waving at....lol......but she pointed to me again and her husband was smiling too...….*

*They knew me. Or so they thought. As they got closer they realised I wasn't who they thought I was and looked a little embarrassed......lol.....I smiled as they passed not acknowledging now they thought they knew me...…..oh dear!!!! *

*Tom was laughing now as he thought this was funny......he said he thought I had found two new friends....but he commented how often this has happened...….I had one of those faces I guess!!!! *

*The little shopping areas are so cute, and this one had a Koi pond and the fish were positively scary.....I swear one looked like it had piranha teeth!!!!!*



















*We walked along to the corner, which has such a pretty feel to it again and then we decided we were both ready to go get some lunch...…..*








​*Lunch coming up and a new place for dinner...…….*


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> Well of course the staff and everyone is friendly and chatty with you all. Your demeanor just invokes that. Heaven's sake look how friendly and chatty you are with all of us here on the dis and how perfect strangers all consider themselves friends.
> Some of us are VIPs too! (at least in our own minds) I, for example, am probably an eccentric millionaire (on some planet somewhere).
> 
> I really don't understand why people have this stupid jealousy. What a waste of time and energy.
> 
> Although I must say sheepishly, I am insanely jealous of that shrimp dish.....the yucky pizza...not so much.



I wish I could give you 100 likes for that!!!!! 

Thank you so much....that is so kid of you to say....

We have been so lucky to have met some lovely people off the Dis alone, and even folks I haven't met yet, I do feel there is always a connection with at times.....and the people we have met in the hotels, and some we have known for years are incredibly special to us. So, I never feel guilty for having a lot of people there feel like family...…

I agree, I have never understood jealousy....I have had a few nasty comments levelled at me through other people`s social media for example, it`s amazing what gets back to you....lol......and even people feeling the need to compete makes me laugh....and it`s so obvious...…

That whole " we can do that too" is unnecessary and yes, such a waste of time and energy.....I have seen a few that I`m sure if I said I had broken two legs, they would have broken three ....you know the type I`m sure......jealousy must be  a dreadful curse I`m thankful not to suffer from.....competitiveness has never been my strong point.....quite sad folk feel the need to say things like that....

Oh the shrimp was delicious!!!! I think that may be our first dish the night we arrive.....


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> I am all caught up again, love all your adventures and food reviews, good and bad!
> 
> The Mardi Gras parade does look like a fun time!



Yes, even bad meals and experiences are all part of the trip.....but thankfully we have more good than bad!! 

Glad you`re all caught up…...yes, Mardi Gras is a lot of fun...….the parade is colourful and vibrant and we did enjoy the nights we went


----------



## KathyM2

Trying to catch up on your latest trip!! I'm glad the weather was warming up for you. I think we were in South Florida at the same time and for a few days it was rainy and cool, so may have been part of the same cool front.

Can't wait to hear about more dining, and I have to go back and catch up and see where in DS you ended up going...

BTW, I'm going to your side of the pond to London in May...and can't wait for all the English sweets )


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> Trying to catch up on your latest trip!! I'm glad the weather was warming up for you. I think we were in South Florida at the same time and for a few days it was rainy and cool, so may have been part of the same cool front.
> 
> Can't wait to hear about more dining, and I have to go back and catch up and see where in DS you ended up going...
> 
> BTW, I'm going to your side of the pond to London in May...and can't wait for all the English sweets )



Yes, it was a very cool phase, I remember you were down there at the same time......too cool for us!!! But, last few days and first week were glorious during the day....

We had a lovely meal at DS!!! 

How lovely you`re going to London......we always enjoy it when we visit.....so much to do and so easy to get around.....in saying that, we tend to stick to the same areas when we go down now...….have you go some lovely plans when you are there or is it play it by ear.....so much to see and do...….

We always plan to go to Whitechapel and do the Ripper tours...….my niece used to go there for a business meeting a couple of times a year, and she said some places always had an eerie feel.....my kind of place....love a good ghost tour!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

*It was time for lunch and we had looked at a few places as we walked along the street......we had seen several we liked the look of, but decided on an Italian which is not my favourite choice usually, but they had a special of lobster mac n cheese which Tom liked the sound of.....so in we went. *

*They were very welcoming and our waitress was very nice and asked if we had been before, we said we hadn't and she said we would hopefully enjoy it enough to come back again.....*

*I ordered a glass of Pinot Noir and Tom who had lost the race for the key fob this morning, was on lemonade......I can move fast when need be!!!! *

*I have to say the wine was very nice, but would stick at one for lunch...…..*











*The menu was decent, obviously Italian, and it`s not my favourite cuisine, but they did have flatbreads and pizza, so as Tom ordered his much looked forward to lobster mac n cheese, I decided to go for the rather dull I suppose choice of bbq chicken flatbread omitting the onions...*

*The restaurant is very nice, and was themed quite authentically and it got fairly busy while we were in...certainly seemed popular enough which is good to see. *




















*You could add an unlimited salad bowl to your meal for a little extra but we didn't bother as we felt this would be enough for us.....and it was!!! But, the salad looked nice and very fresh...….*





















*As we waited our waitress brought the nicest bread......it really was lovely, and a garlic and anchovy (which I hate) paste with olive oil......and I have to say when you mixed them together it was beautiful...….very, very garlicky.....which I regretted later. I can`t eat whole garlic, but pureed down it`s ok if I have a little....so I don't really eat it often......so I had forgotten how strong the taste can be!!!!! I did buy a tub of extra strong mints and used my ultra strong mouthwash a few times before we went back out...….*

*But, it was delicious!!!! *























*When the food arrived, my flatbread looked delicious...….she said the chef had been amused to be asked for pineapple on it......I guess not a popular choice then......I love it!!!! *

*And the flatbread was lovely...….chicken was so tasty and the sauce was tangy as I liked it, and I did check this time and it didn't have MSG...….glad to hear it...….*












*Tom`s however, looked a little odd...….wasn't mac n cheese pasta that we use.....it was more like tubes....although we did like it had jalapenos on top...…..*

*I was curious to see what it tasted like.....*

*Once it was mixed through a little it was much better looking and not at all dry.....but Tom said it was the weirdest lobster mac n cheese he had eaten, but it was nice......I tasted it and yes, it was nice, a little lacking in lobster, but we didn`t expect much...…..*












*Always the best test, I asked if he would get it again......yes, he would...…*

*We paid the check and it was a bargain at $35...….one of best bargain lunches anywhere......not including tip of course.....we had definitely enjoyed this place and would happily come back......thing is there are so many places to choose from here, and we do like to try different places...….and Tom was hankering to get back to 4Rivers....so that might be our next stop whenever we come back. *

*We got back to the car and head off out of Winter Park...….*

*The road out isn't the most scenic that's for sure and of course, soon back on the I4 which I think is worse as a passenger.....*

*We were impressed by the way the newest hotel is coming along and glad they made the announcement it would be open even earlier than planned...….it was certainly bright enough!!!! *

*It would be lovely if they developed this whole area and really cleaned it up a bit as you go further down I Drive.....it looks shoddy and untidy with the cheap tat stores......hopefully that's in the plan as the other end looked much better since they added the golf and kart place and of course the whole Orlando Eye area has made a huge difference..…..looks amazing. *












*We did a few (little) bits of shopping in a few stores, and also headed to the Walmart in the Metro West area......we always use the one on Turkey Lake Rd, and wondered what this was like...…..*

*I`ll just say we will go back to the Turkey Lake Rd one from now on...…..the bathrooms were so bad I`d have rather gone outside in the main car park in a bucket ...….so we were now on a mission to use a bathroom.....*

*As we had shopped, we decided to head back to the hotel, it was mid afternoon by now and Tom had a bit of a headache, so we thought we may go for a snooze...….and we also said we would Facetime Kyle this afternoon....so back to the hotel, where thankfully the bathrooms are immaculately clean...….*

*Back in the room we again, added to the ever growing pile of stuff in the closet......and I noticed it had over spilled into another area too...…….oops.....we really should stop buying stuff now...….*

*We Facetimed Kyle who was doing great and was so looking forward to his two weeks up in Scotland with work, and he had also been asked to another project back in schools where he among three others talked to 16-18 year olds about the importance of finances and having them in order.....he`s perfect for that as I swear that lad has been financially aware since the age of three!!!! So, he was happy to have been chosen again and we were proud too that it had been him. *

*He was doing great and was having blast while we were gone......although he was looking forward to us coming back.....we had a good catch up and told him any news we had.....and a few stories too......it`s always lovely to chat to him while we are so far away....it really made a difference to me as calls just aren't the same.....but, he was off to do something so we said our goodbyes and said we`d speak to him Saturday morning before we left...…*

*We then did go for a snooze as Tom was tired, and he as usual went to sleep on the sofa as he likes the tv on while he snoozes.....I don't, I like peace and quiet.....and we both slept for about an hour and a half.....*

*We had snoozed plenty this trip, and it was lovely.....*

*I think Tom was already awake as I stumbled through looking nothing like Snow White as she was awakened from her slumber.....maybe a HHN version!!!!! First thing Tom said was what happened to your hair...…*

*It`s amazing how my hair can look like a 1980`s perm after a sleep!!!! *

*But, I was awake......had a bottle of water and asked Tom how his headache was...it was gone, so I guess it had been tiredness affecting him...….*

*Into the shower I went and began to get ready, although it was quite early yet......but I like to be ready early and then just chill out till it`s time to go...…..*

*And it looked beautiful outside again.....decent weather was returning...…*











*We had a bottle of wine in the room so I suggested we open it and I have a glass now......….*






​



*We had planned to take a cab tonight, but Tom said he`d rather take the car and then order a bottle of wine in Strong Water later...….so it was just me then......alrighty then!!!!! *

*And it was a lovely bottle of wine too...….I did just have the one glass...…*












*Tonight we were going to Seito Sushi...….we had seen it many times as it`s in the same area as Wholefoods on Turkey Lake Road.....but had always wondered what it was like......so, when Fernando told us he loved it, we booked a table as soon as we got back to the room last night...…..only a few minutes away, and highly recommended.....sounded good...….*

*We headed out into the lobby and actually ran into Fernando who was in the lobby....so he came over to greet us and we told him where we were going...….he was pleased and fervently hoped we enjoyed it....*

*I knew what he meant.....if you recommend somewhere and someone doesn't enjoy it, not much you can do really....but it`s nice if it`s a nice experience......he told us to come let us know how much we enjoyed it, we said we would be back in later to see him......he wished us a good evening, had a hug and we set off for the car.*

*It really is only five minutes along Turkey Lake Road, you spend longer at the lights than you do getting here!!!! *

*It is busy when we get there...….much busier than I thought to be honest, it was obviously a popular choice and I wished we had gone before now.....I just hoped we enjoyed it. *

*You do get a lovely welcome and it is noisy in the main dining room...…we tell them we have a reservation and she says immediately are you from Scotland.....I laugh and say yes, how did you guess......turns out she was going with her mum to Europe for a Graduation gift and Scotland was one of the places she had chosen.....her enthusiasm was catching….*

*We did get taken through to one of the back rooms which thankfully was much quieter than the main room....and it was very pretty.....*

*Our waitress chatted and asked if we needed any help with anything, we said we had never been before but knew sushi, so should be fine...…*

*And it all looked beautiful…….the menu too, we would take a while to choose this meal...….*





















*I opted for the green salad with a zesty and zingy house made ginger dressing, Tom who hates ginger, abstained from trying it as he could smell the ginger from the other side of the table......it was very gingery so I loved it...….and I ordered a very nice Cabernet Sauvignon from Argentina......Tom drawing the short straw again, had lemonade...…I told him he could easily become an aficionado of lemonades around Orlando...…bless him...….*





















*Both were lovely I have to say......and Tom enjoyed his lemonade...….*











*Our waitress asked about Scotland and told us some other options she had to visit also.....she mentioned Romania and said she wasn't sure whether to add that to the countries they were already going to....we told her to drop France in a heartbeat and choose Romania......we loved it there and from what she said she enjoyed, she would love Romania......she was excited to hear that as her mum hadn't been sure about it, now she was adding it!!! And dropping France...….*

*We really liked this place and hadn't been in that long, but knew it was a place we would return to again....definitely on our next trip in May. *

*We finally decided on our order......we would have one dish each then share a third if we had room.....who am I kidding, we always have room...….*

*Tom had decided, after much deliberation...….to try the Torchmaki, which had Spicy crawfish, asparagus, blackened whitefish on top and it was rather dramatically seared with a torch *

*I have to say this was amazing!!!! The fish has the weirdest texture, but in a good way....the searing made it almost chicken like.....and the taste!!! Wow......if this was the standard, we wouldn't be disappointed with anything...…..*

*And I got to eat Tom`s pickled ginger!!! *











​*I had decided on the The Distinguished Gentleman, which was beautifully made with Maine lobster meat, masago, scallions, avocado and delicately wrapped with Wagyu steak tataki and topped with fresh jalapeno and a wasabi aioli...I omitted the truffle salt as truffle is a flavour I cannot enjoy in any way...…*​​*And this was sublime!!!! *​​*You could separate the differing flavours and the mix of everything was perfect......the rare beef was delicate but the taste still came through...…..lobster, delicious. Very delicately done and we loved them both. *​​*I think Tom and I had both found our perfect dish...…..*​











*We finished those dishes and she asked if we wanted another, we said maybe in a little while, so I had a second glass of wine, which was lovely again and we passed some time just chatting and enjoying this new experience for us...….*

*And she did leave us for around 20 minutes or so, before coming back to ask if we wanted anything else....and we had actually studied the menu and decided on another we`d like to try....although it came down to around three dishes eventually!!!! But we chose one and ordered that between us....*

*We had ultimately decided on the Sweetheart, which rather temptingly had Coconut shrimp, mango, cream cheese, topped with snow crab salad, eel sauce with a beautifully sweet apricot glaze.*












*I loved this dish too......it had a sweet flavour that Tom wasn't overly fussed on......which was a shame, but he still ate it of course......I enjoyed it immensely and would order it again.....I did counteract the sweetness though with a little larger than normal addition of wasabi...….this worked a treat for me......sweet and spicy is one of my favourite combinations...…I was glad we ordered it, I think Tom would have chosen something else as a third dish to share. *

*We hadn't planned to have dessert, but I spotted a ginger crème brulee…...and I couldn't resist ordering it.....I told Tom to try it as he does like ginger cake, ginger beer and things like that.....just fresh ginger he hates......he said he`d try it...……*













*Nope, he didn't like it.......and his face didn't hide it either!!!! *

*All mine then...….and it was delicious......I adore Crème Brulee and this was exceptional......it had the hardest crunch of any I`ve ever had......always a sign the chef knows what he`s doing...….*

*We finished up and paid the check and wished the young lady with her trip to Europe.....lucky girl going to such beautiful countries..…..*

*We wandered out through the main area which was heaving now and ultra loud...….but I was impressed with their wine storage.....it was reminiscent of Ocean Prime`s wine display, but this one was smaller...…*












*The bar area looked a cool place to eat too, we do enjoy sushi at the bar and watching them make it all up in front of you...….*












*We had forgotten to take a picture on the way in, but it`s quite pretty in the dark. *












*The short drive was even quicker in the fact we got through every single light without having to stop.....although technically the one turning onto Hollywood Way was red, but we were turning right so it was all good.....and we dropped the car off and headed into Strong Water...…..*

*We sat at the bar and Mike appeared straight away and gave us a hug and asked if we had enjoyed the meal.....we said we had loved it......he did want us to tease Fernando and say it was awful, but, I can`t do that....I knew I`d laugh..….he said to try......and then said he had called him downstairs to say we were back in and he`d be up soon..….how lovely...….*

*We got a chance to see the unique décor behind the bar too.....I don't think we had sat this far down before...*













*Tom ordered us a bottle of Cabernet and I said we still had some in the room, so we changed it to two glasses instead...….that would be plenty tonight......and it was a beautiful wine.....*











*Fernando did appear and I just couldn't keep a straight face, I gave it away immediately told him laughing Mike had wanted us to tease him......lol....he has a good sense of humour…..and was very pleased we had loved our meal there. *

*He asked what we had and when I told him the dish I had, he said after we left he wished he had told us to try that one as it was amazing.....so he was glad we had tried it......but, we did say we would be going back again next trip......actually I must make that reservation soon, before I forget...….or wait.....does that sound too much like planning for me!!!!! *

*Every single time I hear someone talk about intricate spread sheets for a vacation I remember the one I saw from the Disney obsessed family staying at RP few years back for one night.....they had it out in the Club Lounge and it was detailed...….always reminds me of this....*






​


*Nah......I`ll wait...…I`ll book it the day before like this time...….*

*We had a lovely hour or so in there, chatting and laughing with everyone.....and we saw one of the waiters we knew from last year, he came straight over when he saw us.....lovely guy and had been off....so it was lovely to see him again too...….

Fernando and mike both asked if we`d like a pastelito, we said we were full.....but he brought out some for us to take away with us...…. We would enjoy them with a cup of tea later.....I`m sure we would have room in a little while...….so lovely of him. *

*We said goodnight to everyone soon after, and Maggie asked if we would pop in tomorrow night to say goodbye to her and Brittany as they were off Friday night and we wouldn't see them again till next trip....we said we absolutely would. *

*Back to our room we got into jammies and poured a glass of wine each and watched some tv while I sent an email or two off....and mooched around on several sites...…..*

*We ordered tea from room service and as soon as it was here, we brought out the pastelitios…..and they were delicious...….with hot tea, they went so well...….*
*It wasn't much later we began to feel tired, and bed was welcome tonight again.....*


*And no plans yet for tomorrow.....*


----------



## I-4Bound

I don't eat sushi, but I adore Pickled ginger. My dad bought me a jar of it from an Asian grocery store, and it was such a special present!


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> I don't eat sushi, but I adore Pickled ginger. My dad bought me a jar of it from an Asian grocery store, and it was such a special present!



lol.....I always have at least one jar of that at home!!! I have been known to just nibble on some, then Tom wonders why it`s gone...…

I`m the only one who likes it, so can`t blame anyone else for it all being gone...…

It is lovely, and yes, that's a nice gift to get......


----------



## NancyLuvsMickey

Loving your report so far!!! And that sushi looks delicious!!! 

But I do have a comment on the rude people... I don't think they understand that the staff consider you family... In fact, the staff probably see you more than they do their real family!!! And the reason people whisper and stare at you is because they're know you're famous, they're just trying to figure out from where!!!


----------



## schumigirl

NancyLuvsMickey said:


> Loving your report so far!!! And that sushi looks delicious!!!
> 
> But I do have a comment on the rude people... I don't think they understand that the staff consider you family... In fact, the staff probably see you more than they do their real family!!! And the reason people whisper and stare at you is because they're know you're famous, they're just trying to figure out from where!!!



Awwwww.......maybe infamous would be a better description.....

The sushi was delicious! I always rave about Orchid Court and up until that meal hadn’t tasted better close to Universal.....but this was slightly better I have to say........maybe just because we hadn’t tried it before, but we’ll go back. 

People are funny. We seem to have had a few comments over the last couple of years from folks who feel the need to “compete” or let me know they can do the same.......couldn’t give a rats patoottie........if folks have an issue with me that’s their problem, and I guess it’s funny really.......

But, yes, thank you......we consider so many folks there like family......we spend a lot of time with them on numerous visits and we feel so at home there too.......

I’m glad you’re enjoying the report, always nice to see you comment........


----------



## J'aime Paris

Always enjoy the food installments of the trip reports!  
OMG!  That sushi looks heavenly!    I may even be tempted try the jalepenos, maybe, lol!

I do have to agree with Tom about the ginger, and would have skipped the dessert.  I recently gave ginger another try at a wine/chocolate pairing tasting.  It was candied ginger covered in dark chocolate.  So weirdly spicy/hot and horrible!!  Gross!  Yuck!  Gives me shivers thinking of it

P.S.   I really liked your dress, you looked lovely Carole!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Always enjoy the food installments of the trip reports!
> OMG!  That sushi looks heavenly!    I may even be tempted try the jalepenos, maybe, lol!
> 
> I do have to agree with Tom about the ginger, and would have skipped the dessert.  I recently gave ginger another try at a wine/chocolate pairing tasting.  It was candied ginger covered in dark chocolate.  So weirdly spicy/hot and horrible!!  Gross!  Yuck!  Gives me shivers thinking of it
> 
> P.S.   I really liked your dress, you looked lovely Carole!



Thanks Lori.....appreciate it!! 

Oh the jalapenos were quite fruity in taste and not the hottest, so you may have enjoyed them.....the dishes were so beautiful...…

I LOVE candied ginger!!!!! Not so much chocolate covered, but regular or as we call it crystalised ginger.....when I was pregnant I ate a ton of it every morning.....kept morning sickness at bay a treat....it is rather spicy I have to admit...and I do love your honest thoughts on it though, so not for you then.....

And although I enjoyed the dessert, I much prefer regular crème brulee, but it was lovely and I was glad I got it, just that once.....


----------



## schumigirl

*THURSDAY MARCH 21ST*​






​



*I have to say I`m thrilled how quickly I`m getting this report done!!!! Only a few days left, and still 3 weeks till we leave again...…….wooohooooo!!!!! *



*So, again, we were up early after having a fabulous sleep...….and again, we thought we may sleep later as we had another late night last night (late for us anyway) At home we don't always stay up late, although both of us are technically retired, we still get up early. Kyle leaves for work anytime between 6.30 and 7.30 depending on what he has going on that day, so I like to get up with him. *

*Ok, I`m babbling again..…….*

*Once we had put our sunscreen on, we walked over for breakfast and again, the same family were funny......but we chatted to everyone as always and then headed down and walked to the park as we were going to IOA...….I had strangely worn a dress, as we thought we might have a day not riding and just enjoy the park by wandering around but I had worn cycling shorts underneath in case I decided to go on one or two like Doom...….*

*This is a very picture centric day...……..*

*We love the walk to the parks from the RP......it is so beautiful...….*

*Cutting through the pool we can immediately feel the increase in heat today.....it is warm!!!! We are of course happy about that...…..and there are even folks getting ready to have a dip in the pool today...…*

*This is one of our favourite pools of all the resorts....we do like Sapphire too, and the quiet pool at PBH although we haven't gone there for years......but this one suits us down to the ground....and it has the best pool bar of them all!!! *

*As we are not people to sit and bake in the sun, we love that we can go out early and most of the pool is in shade for a good while...…*























*Looking over to Sapphire it is still amazing to imagine what this place was like just over 4 years ago, and even longer before CBay was built...…..the landscape had changed so much in 10 years. *

*Although the boat yard area isn't the prettiest, but I guess essential.....*























*I love these flowers, have no idea of the type they are......if anyone knows.....I`d love you to say...….they are all over the parks too, and stand out as they are very vibrant. *













*Walking from Sapphire or RP you go through security to the side of Margaritaville, this takes a few seconds and security staff are always so pleasant...….and this view is one of my favourites in the Citywalk area......*












*Walking into IOA is always so beautiful...….we love the parks more or less equally I think......and although if I had to choose one it might just be Studios, by a hair......we do love walking in to IOA...….especially on such a beautiful day as today is.……*












*There are a lot of people trying to get into the parks today, and so many lining up to buy tickets.....I am always surprised at that line!!!! *

*Once we get in we head straight into the shop......and we do always like a wander around here....I had meant to pick up a few items in here today......but glancing at our already substantial amount that we had already purchased and still to pack before we left this morning, I do concede to not purchasing anything else!!! *

*There are some cute little displays around the store, all explorer related of course...….*













*And another sign the new Potter ride is getting close, is the merchandise filling the store for the new ride...and of course seeing the products gives us an idea of what type of creatures will appear throughout the ride.....and it is a real mix...…*

*Fluffy and spiders of course we kind of guessed would be firmly entrenched as features, but the littler additions of the pixies I hadn't expected for some reason....….*

*Genuinely looking forward to this ride!!!! *































*Tom wandered around the store, I found out later eyeing up some products he may have wanted to buy.....and he calls me a shopper...…..while I chatted for ages to two lovely members of staff who were at the rear of the store. I really can chat!!!! *

*Eventually Tom came back over and we left the store to start our wanderings for today...….*

*I love this area.....and can talk about it at length to anyone who will listen!!!! But it is beautiful and so incredibly well themed.......I often say they could make a whole area with many rides out this theme in Universal......they could maybe make a boat ride with Pirates......oh wait......hasn't that been done...….*









*Never mind...………*​


​





























*Oh my goodness were we enjoying this heat that had returned...….*

*Our first stop today wasn't any of the rides, it was the view over to JPVC...…..and how they were changing the landscape over their by starting to clear it for the new ride...….which will be amazing I`m sure.....*

*And again you can clearly see they have left one tree standing proud over to the right of the picture, despite felling so many of them..…..it`s clearly to fit in with the ride somehow...…….*













*And for a comparison, this was taken the beginning of September last year...…..*











*More IOA coming up...……*


----------



## I-4Bound

Thanks for the comparison shot from Jurassic Park! I was trying to remember what it used to look like. We enjoyed looking at the area and trying to figure out what kind of ride is going to go there. I have been trying to get information about passholder previews for the new Hagrid ride. We will be there the week it opens, and I'm worried about crowds! If you hear anything next month, please let me know.


----------



## elfling8

Your pictures are getting me excited - we are leaving tomorrow!!  Weather is looking pretty good.  Our full park days are Thurs-Sat with a half day Sunday.  Friday looks to be the only dud with severe thunderstorms forecast.  But maybe a great time to hit all the indoor attractions.  Ponchos at the ready!  We are more excited about the 73 degree F day on Sat than the 90 degree day Thursday, coming from Massachusetts where it is currently 49F.  You would probably disagree


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Thanks for the comparison shot from Jurassic Park! I was trying to remember what it used to look like. We enjoyed looking at the area and trying to figure out what kind of ride is going to go there. I have been trying to get information about passholder previews for the new Hagrid ride. We will be there the week it opens, and I'm worried about crowds! If you hear anything next month, please let me know.



Oh I will Andrea.....

Yes, I liked the comparison picture......I can only guess what it`ll look like 2 years from now!!!


----------



## schumigirl

elfling8 said:


> Your pictures are getting me excited - we are leaving tomorrow!!  Weather is looking pretty good.  Our full park days are Thurs-Sat with a half day Sunday.  Friday looks to be the only dud with severe thunderstorms forecast.  But maybe a great time to hit all the indoor attractions.  Ponchos at the ready!  We are more excited about the 73 degree F day on Sat than the 90 degree day Thursday, coming from Massachusetts where it is currently 49F.  You would probably disagree



lol....probably!!!! But we are so cold here right now with an east wind, I`d take anything warmer....

I`m sure it`ll be fabulous....and maybe Friday won`t be as bad as forecast......and yes, weather looks glorious for you...…

Have a wonderful trip and enjoy every second...…..


----------



## cocofifi

*I love these flowers, have no idea of the type they are......if anyone knows.....I`d love you to say...….they are all over the parks too, and stand out as they are very vibrant. *





*I love these flowers, have no idea of the type they are......if anyone knows.....I`d love you to say...….they are all over the parks too, and stand out as they are very vibrant. *










Carole, I think these beautiful flowers are Bougainvillea. So pretty. I do enjoy looking at all the plants and flowers in property. And hooray in the next trip in only three weeks. Loving the trip report so far!


----------



## schumigirl

*This area is also beautiful…...and usually very quiet...….and this time of the morning, it is especially quiet...…*

*There is a smoking area here unfortunately quite close, and if it`s busy, it`s not so pleasant......but this early it`s deserted...…...we always stay as far away as possible.....*

































*Since the felling of the trees, you can see Hogsmeade much easier now.....and it is cool to see everything a little bit clearer.....*






















*Superhero area was especially busy at this point this morning...….but we did manage to go on Spider-Man.....and we were glad we did, last time this trip and it was as fabulous as always....it was an EP walk on and the line was maybe around 30 minutes already.....I guessed today was going to be a busy one...…and this was our last planned park day so we really and truly took our time and savoured everything, well as best we could...…*

*We didn't do Doom after all, and just kept wandering around, and although the temperature showed only around 77F, it felt so much warmer than that...…*

*Toon Lagoon wasn't as busy...….crowds seemed to be lacking here which was nice.....so we did get a few pictures with almost no one around...….we do always manage that somehow.....*













*We chatted to a couple who were taking pictures of each other, so we offered to take their pictures and of course they returned the compliment...….we chatted for a brief conversation and it was their first visit and they were loving this park which is always good to hear, we then set off...…nice couple.....*












*Today, Bluto`s Bilge Barges were back open so we could wander down past Me Ship the Olive......one of our favourite quiet places to visit whilst we are in the park......there are more people wandering down here now, but it`s still relatively quiet...….*

*The ride is open, not that we are planning to do any water rides today, but seems no one else is either......barges are all going empty.....shame as we do like see folks getting soaked on them.....and you do get soaked on this one, no doubts...….*
































*This below is one of the best areas in the ride for a drenching...….you do get fully deluged with water if you are sitting in the right seats.....or the wrong seats of course.....lol.....and so many don't know this is coming up.....so standing on the bridge and watching everyone get a huge surprise is so funny!!!!! *

*And of course we laugh like drains at the folks that do get soaked today, and as quiet as it was earlier, now it was getting busier and most barges had folks in them...….*

*The ones who least expect it are hilarious.....and kids love it usually......adults aren't always very impressed, which is surprising as it is a water ride.....you expect to get wet...…..*











*We must be quite sad people as we could have stood here all day watching folks get drenched......and it must be lovely as it is incredibly hot already...…*






















*There are still water jets that are free, on the higher decks of the Olive, they aren't the most powerful but can be effective if your aim is good...….and one boat passing here had a very irate woman who was obviously annoyed at getting wet from above after avoiding the previous deluge...….folks like that are so funny.....you want them to get drenched, and we did laugh at many today getting soaked including the woman getting off the ride who was mad as heck at being drenched......….lol...…*






​


*It was incredibly funny!!!!*​





​



*There really are some cute things around the ship and some things that do go unnoticed if you don't wander right down here...…*
































*We did stop here for a little sit in the sun, and I had my ipad today, and got an email, so sat down to answer it while we enjoyed the sunshine...…it was so peaceful.....we had only seen one other person so far down here......*

*A TM appeared again, and we chatted about what was going on over the water at JP.....she told us the bigger screens were going up in a few days time, but not huge ones, you would still be able to see some of the construction but less than now...….so, we were glad to see what we did this trip...*































































*The views from down here are beautiful...…...you can see almost every corner around the lagoon and on a day like today it is stunning!!!! *












*We knew we wanted to wander round the back of the 3B`s later to get some more pictures of the construction, you could really see clearly and in years to come it would be interesting to look back and compare the differences...….*












*This water feature doesn't drench you as much as the other one, but if it gets you it will give you a good splash...….*





















*More to come...……..*


----------



## schumigirl

cocofifi said:


> *I love these flowers, have no idea of the type they are......if anyone knows.....I`d love you to say...….they are all over the parks too, and stand out as they are very vibrant. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I love these flowers, have no idea of the type they are......if anyone knows.....I`d love you to say...….they are all over the parks too, and stand out as they are very vibrant. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carole, I think these beautiful flowers are Bougainvillea. So pretty. I do enjoy looking at all the plants and flowers in property. And hooray in the next trip in only three weeks. Loving the trip report so far!




*WELCOME* back cocofifi……

So lovely to see you here for this one...….

Ah, thank you.....I recognise the name of that flower now ......yes there are some beautiful plants around....we often comment we saw a lot of the ones around the pathway to the parks planted and they were tiny compared to now...….

Yes, we are excited for the next trip too...….and so glad to hear you are enjoying this one.....glad you`re here again...…...


----------



## Tink2Day

I have Bougainvillea plants. One is the taller variety, but not as big as those. I've had several different colors and they are all so pretty.

With the area cleared out I can somehow see my idea of boats to Hogwarts!  Wouldn't that be amazing!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Wonderful trip report so far.  I'm finally caught up!!!!!  Your food pictures have me drooling all the time.  We find we are more and more turning into foodies.  I love a good sit down meal that I don't have to cook or clean up after   It always tastes better when I can just order it..and poof...it arrives!!!!  lol

Your stories along the way make me chuckle  The foot lady on the plane   Wow...just wow.  Some people really do think the whole world revolves around them.  And yes...Canada is a beautiful place to visit!!!!  We live very close to the Rocky Mountains and on a clear day we can see them in the horizon.  We live in a more remote area...and surprisingly we moved more south...we used to live more north   I don't miss it at all.   We drive for an hour between towns/cities to get anywhere, which makes for long trips when we do travel. Our winters here are long enough.  Hopefully once the kids are grown and out of the house we can spend some of our winter months south instead of here.  I agree...it is cold.  

Only three weeks till your next trip!!!!  It will go fast now.  I know we are just shy of three week before we head to Mexico for the dd wedding.  And honestly, I can't wait.  Spring has been slow to make an appearance, Although the snow is gone, Mother Nature keeps saying...oh Here you go Love...just a little more for you yet   This momma is needing some warm sun, sand and water with maybe a beverage or two 

Can't wait to read the next few days.  And your pictures keep me wanting to return with our boys ( and I include the hubby in that too  ) as I know they would LOVE universal.  But first to see how we even handle this vacation, then maybe can " suggest " this one


----------



## keishashadow

Have been dousing myself in Chanel #5 since my mom gifted me my first bottle for 15th birthday . What is your favorite?



schumigirl said:


> Yeah me too I guess now I think on it......lol.....yes what a house that could be.
> 
> You`re spot on actually..…..it doesn't feel commercialised at all.....no Starbucks around that area, no big chains and everything feels very local......and everyone is so friendly.
> 
> The one down side and we were rather shocked the first time was the amount of homeless people laying along the side of the streets.......I expect to see that in NYC or Downtown Orlando, but to see so many in such a small town place was a surprise......you know it`s everywhere but just surprised. They never once approached anyone though that we saw...….
> 
> The whole place is beautiful though. We`d like to visit Flagler College properly next time.....it looks stunning. My cousins daughter looked to go there and they all flew down from NY and my cousin said she wished she could go there!!!!
> 
> Gotta have some Capt Jack...…..



Seems like daytona has more each time we visit, read somewhere it’s considered ‘friendly & safe’ place for them.  Probably the same there.



schumigirl said:


> lol......it wasn't Sal`s...….
> 
> Yep, I`d have hated to have bad pizza there!!!!
> 
> You can see in the pictures above, it does look good.....it just......wasn't.



You know, it does look good, stomach is rumbling lol. I’ll take your word though it was lousy 



I-4Bound said:


> I don't eat sushi, but I adore Pickled ginger. My dad bought me a jar of it from an Asian grocery store, and it was such a special present!





schumigirl said:


> lol.....I always have at least one jar of that at home!!! I have been known to just nibble on some, then Tom wonders why it`s gone...…
> 
> I`m the only one who likes it, so can`t blame anyone else for it all being gone...…
> 
> It is lovely, and yes, that's a nice gift to get......



Wait, they sell pickled ginger in a jar, in the grocery store?!?  Guess what’s going on my list?


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> I have Bougainvillea plants. One is the taller variety, but not as big as those. I've had several different colors and they are all so pretty.
> 
> With the area cleared out I can somehow see my idea of boats to Hogwarts!  Wouldn't that be amazing!!



They are beautiful...….I`d love some of those in my garden, somewhere...….will ask our gardener guy if we can get them....I have no clue, as Tom and I are the worst gardeners ever......we genuinely don't know much about plants and weeds and which are which......lol....I do know roses though...that's about it!! 

I still think boats would be an amazing idea  ...….I think when this coaster is built that`ll be impossible.....but, you never know......seems a shame not to utilise the lagoon that way again...…...


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Wonderful trip report so far.  I'm finally caught up!!!!!  Your food pictures have me drooling all the time.  We find we are more and more turning into foodies.  I love a good sit down meal that I don't have to cook or clean up after   It always tastes better when I can just order it..and poof...it arrives!!!!  lol
> 
> Your stories along the way make me chuckle  The foot lady on the plane   Wow...just wow.  Some people really do think the whole world revolves around them.  And yes...Canada is a beautiful place to visit!!!!  We live very close to the Rocky Mountains and on a clear day we can see them in the horizon.  We live in a more remote area...and surprisingly we moved more south...we used to live more north   I don't miss it at all.   We drive for an hour between towns/cities to get anywhere, which makes for long trips when we do travel. Our winters here are long enough.  Hopefully once the kids are grown and out of the house we can spend some of our winter months south instead of here.  I agree...it is cold.
> 
> Only three weeks till your next trip!!!!  It will go fast now.  I know we are just shy of three week before we head to Mexico for the dd wedding.  And honestly, I can't wait.  Spring has been slow to make an appearance, Although the snow is gone, Mother Nature keeps saying...oh Here you go Love...just a little more for you yet   This momma is needing some warm sun, sand and water with maybe a beverage or two
> 
> Can't wait to read the next few days.  And your pictures keep me wanting to return with our boys ( and I include the hubby in that too  ) as I know they would LOVE universal.  But first to see how we even handle this vacation, then maybe can " suggest " this one



Oh you must be beyond excited for the wedding!!!! All the planning and patience will be so worth it...and yes, some warm weather and some cold beverages are exactly what you need after a cold winter. 

I love eating out too.....no cooking or cleaning up....although I do love to cook, and cook almost everything from scratch at home, but it is nice to get away from all that.....although to be fair, I cook and Tom clears up all of it (even if that is just loading the dishwasher )

Oh there are some very weird people about......and so rude!!! Oh Canada does look beautiful......I have several cousins scattered around, although they are diminishing......I love when we fly up and over it, so rugged and beautiful......and cold!!!!! 

Oh definitely try and manage another trip to Universal......I can almost guarantee they would all love it...… yes, maybe let them get home from Mexico first.....lol...…

Glad you`re still enjoying reading along...….


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Have been dousing myself in Chanel #5 since my mom gifted me my first bottle for 15th birthday . What is your favorite?
> 
> Seems like daytona has more each time we visit, read somewhere it’s considered ‘friendly & safe’ place for them.  Probably the same there.
> 
> You know, it does look good, stomach is rumbling lol. I’ll take your word though it was lousy
> 
> 
> Wait, they sell pickled ginger in a jar, in the grocery store?!?  Guess what’s going on my list?




Oh yep, we always have jars of them at home.....very small jars though, and as I did confess....they seem to be used up rather quickly!!!! 

With Chanel perfumes, the only one I ever wear is the Chanel Chance eau fraiche......it has a green colour box......I have tried others but they smell odd on me.....one of my friends wears Chanel no 19 and 5....both smell like cats that have gone off on me!!!! But, they smell gorgeous on her....she`s easy to buy for though.....

Yes, I think St Augustine sounds a bit like that for homeless......I was surprised they weren't moved along as they were in some very obvious places, but they genuinely didn't bother anyone.....we never felt unsafe, a bit like when we went to Lake Eola….there were a lot there then too....but left everyone alone....no begging. 

lol....yes, doesn't the pizza look good!!!! Huge disappointment......so, two places I won`t return to...Flippers and Steak and Shake!!! Always good to know where not to go!!!


----------



## smiths02

Love your dress in those IOA pictures! I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes to tour the parks in those style dresses. Actually more comfortable for me than shorts (and jeans are too hot)
(I also think I look about 15 lbs thinner than in shorts.)


----------



## schumigirl

*We left Toon lagoon area and wandered past Dudley where we watched a few people get drenched.....no one comes off that ride dry either...….but the drop in that one is excellent.....but so fast......wish again, it was a little longer of a drop...…..*

*The ride vehicles are so awkward to get in and out of......you really need to have good arm strength to pull yourself back out of them…..even for people who aren't huge, it can be a trial at times.....but it`s worth it as the ride is fun....especially the drop!!!*

*We pass by Kong and decide not to go on that today either.....and certainly not JP where you can be totally dry coming off or totally drenched....and anywhere in the middle......we do love it, but usually keep it for a day where it is above 85F!!!*

*Potter is one of the most jaw dropping places to visit......even today seeing people there for their first visit, or hundredth visit, faces are all showing love and admiration for this area.....well, most are.....there are always those that haven't smiled since they had the hives!!!! And even how impressive Potter is, somethings won`t impress certain people who have come in with set ideas of not liking it because it doesn't have a mouse attached to it......I think these people are few and far between being honest, but you do still hear a few negative comments around....and of course read them too......but each to their own.....it`s still funny when folks say this phase will soon pass and Potter will never last...….lol...…*

*Entering through the other side and walking over the bridge is an incredibly popular place for pictures.....everyone wants their picture in front of the best Castle in Orlando...…*






​












*Still spectacular!!!!*












*The bridge is busy today, and we manage to squeeze in between large groups who all want their picture together...….we wait a few moments and then we manage to get our pictures that we want before moving out of the way to let others in for their coveted pictures too...…*

*There are photographers around, and so much more than there used to be. They are very visible and are happy to use your own camera too...….*





















*When there is a gap, we go back in for a selfie...….only for practice of course ......we aren't very good at them yet......will still never, never ever use one of those awful selfie sticks...…..so, will stick to the camera!!!! *





















*We put the camera in the locker along with my bag and headed in to FJ...…..I think I do prefer the EP line to the full line, although you do see a lot of cool things in the regular line too.....but I prefer the staircase with all the photographs on...….just a personal preference really...……*

*We go on the ride once, we waited maybe 5 minutes, if that once we reached the ride.....I didn't notice the regular line, but it might have been around 35 minutes or so according to the lady who got on beside us.....*

*So much fun...….I would always tell everyone who loves rides, to give this a try......it is phenomenal and so different to any other ride.....it`s a shame to miss it because of fears of one thing or another, I understand it of course....but it`s fairly tame in comparison to some. *

*It`s definitely got busier when we come out......we glance at the bridge to JP and it is heaving......so full of people all trying to get a picture in the one area...….*

*We did finally manage one of the snowman without folks sitting on the wall or congregating around it....yes I`m sure they would move if you asked them to, but it`s never that important......nice picture though. *











*Hogsmeade is warm and busy now......and I`m thankful we aren't visiting for the first time......it`s surprising how it does absorb the crowds though...….folks seem to find their own little corner...…*




















*I loved the differences in the buildings......the angled chimneys depicting a long gone age in old style London.....although technically, you can still see plenty of chimneys around...….just very few are so crooked, or stylish.....*











*I said to Tom I was going to the bathroom, and when I went in I thought there had been an invasion!!!! You couldn't move for people.....I swear one group were washing their hair in the hand basins...…..I turned round and left......I`d find another that was less crowded......not desperate to go just yet!! 

Tom was surprised to see me back out so early......told him, yep....I`ll wait.....*












*Although it was crowded, we are always delighted to get pictures with no one in them.....and were lucky today to get a couple like that.*












*Honeydukes is a fabulous candy store......full of colour and astonishing flavours for everyone, their is a real assortment of items to purchase in here...….*

*And you can get Butterbeer fudge.....probably the only way I like Butterbeer...it is very nice...…but so many things to admire and purchase......I keep meaning to try the pumpkin pasty......it sounds so wrong.....but would still try it......but, we`re never hungry enough when we`re around this way as we always like to do the parks reasonably early.......maybe one day...…*

































*We do go into the store and don't buy anything today...….I don't believe we have any room at all in our cases left...…it is just nice to wander around though and look at all the weird and wonderful items for sale, and must certainly be the most colourful display!!!! *

*We exit the store with no purchases as promised...….and glance over at the work in place for the new ride.....*




















*We head out of Hogsmeade now and towards the park exit.....but not before a look at the station and a glance at the works going on with the new ride.....you really can`t see anything worth seeing right now. There is no line right now for the train, but we wander around a little and as we came back they are putting up the railings to make lines as folks just seem to have appeared from nowhere...….*











*Lost Continent coming up…….*


----------



## schumigirl

smiths02 said:


> Love your dress in those IOA pictures! I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes to tour the parks in those style dresses. Actually more comfortable for me than shorts (and jeans are too hot)
> (I also think I look about 15 lbs thinner than in shorts.)



lol....thanks!!!! I hear you...…

I much prefer dresses and usually wear dresses back home a lot......I tend to wear cycling shorts and a top if we`re doing the rides.....they are comfortable, but no one ever looks good in them!!!! 

Oh I couldn't imagine wearing jeans there!!! Maybe when it was the cooler day, but even in mid 70`s......never.....far too hot!!!


----------



## schumigirl

*Leaving Potter we used to feel so sad leaving it for the last visit of a trip, but it does help knowing we`ll be back in 7 weeks or so........but, even so it`s somewhere we could spend much more time wandering around in for much longer...…..but we had plans later so move on we must...….*

*The Lost continent is somewhere that has vast potential for doing something extraordinary with it......the amount of land it sits on is a fair size and the size of the building that Poseidon`s Adventure is in and what used to be Sindbad is vast and could be utilised so much more...…..maybe one day, but until the Sand Lake Rd project is finished maybe they won`t do anything with this for a while....of course what do I know!!!! *

*The Talking Fountain is a classy little attraction.....I do call it an attraction as it really is.....you can interact with it or just sit back, watch and listen to everyone else having conversations that can be so funny......the humour is very astute and sharp......and of course kids love when it drenches them......and it really can drench them in any manner of ways...….the fountain style sprinkle of quite strong water jets that douse them in rather a lot of water.......but on a hot day kids will adore this.....a few adults too ...…..but if you see it, don't miss sparing ten minutes or so to sit and be entertained for a while.....*






















*Walking through the back behind the fountain is like a little world all of it`s own....it was once upon a time the way into Sindbad`s Show......not a favourite of ours at all.....but many liked it, a bit like Poseidon I guess. *

*But, this little area is beautiful......and very, very few people ever go back here now...…*





















*Tom rocking the old fanny pack!!!!!! *































*This little water feature used to be beautiful and water flowed vigorously from it.....now it looks dried up and one day surely will be removed......I hope all the buildings in this area can be reused in some way if they can be of course...…..*





















*
I do always love a nice shady area to sit for 5 minutes...….*






















*The area leads into where Mythos and Poseidon`s Adventure are located...….also the sometimes overlooked Fire Eaters Grill...….we ate here once about 10 years ago, and the fiery stingers were nice, and the only reason we haven't eaten here again is, you have to eat outside here...….and we do prefer to eat inside....even if it`s just a snack meal..….but they were lovely. *












*This really is a stunningly beautiful building...….so impressive and very photogenic...….but the attraction itself (for us) isn't something we would do again...…..it does have it`s fans though.....*













*The Trident is also impressive and much photographed attraction.....well, maybe not an attraction.....but it is lovely to see and so beautiful too...….and that's the shame of this area......it really is gorgeous and you just feel they could make so much more of it...…..the little store that sells pearls and ancient fake artifacts is often quite devoid of people and has a definite uninhabited feeling about it...….I`m sure there is something rather wonderful waiting to be discovered here...*












*And of course there is Mythos...…*

*Unbelievably stunning building that is huge and cavernous inside......we are giving the food a bit of a break after a few not so brilliant experiences......but, again, many enjoy it and have lovely meals.....but it`ll be a couple of years before we go back again.....*

*The restaurant itself is impressive with a very unique interior that is hard to beat...…..*












*Seuss and POE coming up next...……….



*


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> *Leaving Potter we used to feel so sad leaving it for the last visit of a trip, but it does help knowing we`ll be back in 7 weeks or so........but, even so it`s somewhere we could spend much more time wandering around in for much longer...…..but we had plans later so move on we must...….*
> 
> *The Lost continent is somewhere that has vast potential for doing something extraordinary with it......the amount of land it sits on is a fair size and the size of the building that Poseidon`s Adventure is in and what used to be Sindbad is vast and could be utilised so much more...…..maybe one day, but until the Sand Lake Rd project is finished maybe they won`t do anything with this for a while....of course what do I know!!!! *
> 
> *The Talking Fountain is a classy little attraction.....I do call it an attraction as it really is.....you can interact with it or just sit back, watch and listen to everyone else having conversations that can be so funny......the humour is very astute and sharp......and of course kids love when it drenches them......and it really can drench them in any manner of ways...….the fountain style sprinkle of quite strong water jets that douse them in rather a lot of water.......but on a hot day kids will adore this.....a few adults too ...…..but if you see it, don't miss sparing ten minutes or so to sit and be entertained for a while.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Walking through the back behind the fountain is like a little world all of it`s own....it was once upon a time the way into Sindbad`s Show......not a favourite of ours at all.....but many liked it, a bit like Poseidon I guess. *
> 
> *But, this little area is beautiful......and very, very few people ever go back here now...…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom rocking the old fanny pack!!!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This little water feature used to be beautiful and water flowed vigorously from it.....now it looks dried up and one day surely will be removed......I hope all the buildings in this area can be reused in some way if they can be of course...…..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I do always love a nice shady area to sit for 5 minutes...….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The area leads into where Mythos and Poseidon`s Adventure are located...….also the sometimes overlooked Fire Eaters Grill...….we ate here once about 10 years ago, and the fiery stingers were nice, and the only reason we haven't eaten here again is, you have to eat outside here...….and we do prefer to eat inside....even if it`s just a snack meal..….but they were lovely. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This really is a stunningly beautiful building...….so impressive and very photogenic...….but the attraction itself (for us) isn't something we would do again...…..it does have it`s fans though.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Trident is also impressive and much photographed attraction.....well, maybe not an attraction.....but it is lovely to see and so beautiful too...….and that's the shame of this area......it really is gorgeous and you just feel they could make so much more of it...…..the little store that sells pearls and ancient fake artifacts is often quite devoid of people and has a definite uninhabited feeling about it...….I`m sure there is something rather wonderful waiting to be discovered here...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And of course there is Mythos...…*
> 
> *Unbelievably stunning building that is huge and cavernous inside......we are giving the food a bit of a break after a few not so brilliant experiences......but, again, many enjoy it and have lovely meals.....but it`ll be a couple of years before we go back again.....*
> 
> *The restaurant itself is impressive with a very unique interior that is hard to beat...…..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seuss and POE coming up next...……….
> 
> 
> *





I’ve got about every color and brand fanny pack available..........

 Very convenient though


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I’ve got about every color and brand fanny pack available..........
> 
> Very convenient though



lol......every fashionable man about town should have one....or three 

Glad you are as fashion conscious too...…..


----------



## I-4Bound

I'm with Tom! I rock a fanny pack every time we go to the parks. They may not be beautiful, but they sure are convenient. We have really liked those chicken Stingers at fire-eater Grill. We've gotten them twice now and they made a very good snack. All of your pictures of the out of the way areas are lovely!


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> I'm with Tom! I rock a fanny pack every time we go to the parks. They may not be beautiful, but they sure are convenient. We have really liked those chicken Stingers at fire-eater Grill. We've gotten them twice now and they made a very good snack. All of your pictures of the out of the way areas are lovely!



lol.....the fanny pack has it`s fans!!!! 

I have the Kipling Multiple and it does hold a fair few bits.....haven't worn it for a while, but Tom`s does hold the camera when needed and whatever else he carries...….so yes, I do like them too

Now I want some of those chicken stingers!!! I remember them well......


----------



## pepperandchips

Carole I have had SUCH a good time catching up on your trip - laughing out loud many times! You are such a wonderful storyteller, which is probably part of your charisma in real life too and why you and Tom attract so many friends and curious admirers. 

I thought fanny was a roodie doodie word?


----------



## agavegirl1

Your photos are beautiful, the food was lovely, your reports were awesome but, I have been very sick for 4 days and missed the end of tax season as a result.  I do love your report and hope for a little better weather.


----------



## schumigirl

pepperandchips said:


> Carole I have had SUCH a good time catching up on your trip - laughing out loud many times! You are such a wonderful storyteller, which is probably part of your charisma in real life too and why you and Tom attract so many friends and curious admirers.
> 
> I thought fanny was a roodie doodie word?



lol....it is indeed a roodie doodie word over here ...….I used it in annoyance yesterday in fact .....in the safe confines of my car where an idiot tried to entice me to race him after I passed him and he didn't like that...…..guy with an obvious inferiority complex...…

Thank you so much Melinda!!!! And I am so happy you have enjoyed reading......actually can`t believe it`s nearly over again.....almost on the last day now...….but I`m glad you`re here


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Your photos are beautiful, the food was lovely, your reports were awesome but, I have been very sick for 4 days and missed the end of tax season as a result.  I do love your report and hope for a little better weather.



Thanks so much Wendy..…..I`m so happy you`ve enjoyed it, and can mostly give credit to Tom who can see clearly to take pictures......lol....I`m good at distances, he`s better close up!!!! We compliment one another well...…..

Oh no.....hope you are beginning to feel better and back on your feet....I know how busy you usually are this time of year...….sending many hugs for better days ahead...….


----------



## schumigirl

*This is probably the quickest walk through of Seuss we have ever done...…*

*There really wasn't much happened in here today....one of the few times we saw no one, spoke to no one and didn't see any tantrums or weird rows between couples......everything seemed all lovely and peaceful.....just the way we like it...…..*

*Seuss is very colourful!!!! I guess that`s an understatement though...….the vibrancy is stunning especially on days like today, and you do see the almost sparkling paint is kept fresh and clean by Universal...….which is always good to see maintenance is important...…*

*I say we never spoke to anyone, and we really didn't...….but as Tom was taking this picture below, a lady wandered slightly from her husband and nudged me and sniggered a little...….she looked at it and mentioned how she would love to know what had surprised it so much to have a face like that!!!!! *















​



*Yes, I know....very childish!!!! But we both were now giggling like schoolgirls and both husbands looked a little bemused at to what was tickling us so much...…….*

*It doesn't sound so funny…...but, definitely one of those "you had to be there" moments...…..well, it amused me anyway!!!! *

*They wandered off and I tried to tell Tom what she said and how she said it...….guess I didn't tell it right, so because he didn't find it as funny as I did, now I laughed all the more...….. *

*Now I did need a bathroom!!!!!! *












*I always think these animals are all a little odd...…but kids seem to love them...….*






















*Not knowing much about Seuss except for the Grinch and the cat, I have no clue if these are from the books....I guess they are…...again, we weren't raised on these books......so it still all does seem a little odd at times...….*





















*Circus McGurkas is somewhere we have never eaten, and don't plan to......the trolley train does go through it and kids do love to wave up at it as it goes through.....*

*We had seen some of the food on offer today, and it doesn't look like anything we would enjoy...….it is very child friendly too.  It`s also a massive building......and I am always looking at ways where there might be alterations in the future......and if Seuss ever did change, they could do amazing things with this space!!!! *





























*The sky and colours today, were the most vibrant we had seen it in a while......truly beautiful and the heat now, felt much warmer than 78ish it was supposed to be...…*











*Another odd creation of Seuss I guess...……*










*Got to go out...….back later...…….*


----------



## schumigirl

*We left Seuss and felt incredibly hot now......we had underestimated how warm it was going to feel and it was lovely...….but my hair now looked like I had been in a shower......never a good look...….*

*And it`s always when you look your worst, you meet someone who knows you...….yep. *

*We headed towards POE and I decided to go to the bathroom near Backwater Bar again before we headed out...….the bathrooms were more or less empty, but I did see a woman with what I guessed with a Granddaughter......she looked and looked again, and my first reaction was crikey I must look bad!!!! I caught myself in the mirror and I was very red in the face and hair was a little clamped down...…..oh dear. *













*As I got outside the lady very cautiously approached me and asked if I was the lady who did the trip reports......I kinda said eh, yes, I`m one of a few who do that.....she said Oh I thought it was you.....my daughter saw you yesterday in the hotel and pointed you out to me, but she was too shy to say hello!!!! Awww bless!!! I think it had been when we were in the lobby talking to Fernando the Strong Water manager, as she said we looked dressed to go out...….*

*I asked where her daughter was and she said she had taken her son back to the hotel as he was a little tired....but we had a lovely chat and she made my day by saying some very lovely things her daughter had mentioned...….and she particularly liked the restaurant choices and pictures which was nice to hear. I said some wouldn't always like our choices or the way we go....and she said yes, but you never tell anyone they`re wrong if the disagree with you...….actually....you can`t really tell someone they`re wrong.....you can disagree something would be for you.....I guess some people do get huffed if you disagree with their choices and then you become the disagreeable one in their mind......and they think you`re just negative......but folks like that....nah.....no time for that.....we all like different things.....and that's ok. Doesn't make me negative if I disagree.....and that was her point.....she liked our outlook on life I guess. *

*I wished I had met her daughter......she sounded lovely and I didn't get any of their names, except her daughter reads on here and I can`t even remember where they come from......I`m so sorry....I just forget!!! *

*But, it was a lovely chat and she even remembered Tom`s name and asked how Kyle was!!!! Nice family. Although the little girl, who was maybe four, her grandmother said was very shy.....wasn't shy at all with us and did give us a lovely wave as we said goodbye.....so cute. *

*We set off into POE with big smiles on our faces, she really had made our day.....especially with some of the comments lol...….*

*POE is stunning...….and we very rarely take pictures on the way out of the park....but it was so beautiful today and everything looked so alive...….*






























*I know I said I wasn't going to buy anything else...…….*

*But......I had forgotten to buy some little gifts for someone who lives quite close to us in the village, well their kids......so we popped into the shop and picked up some little items I guessed they`d like.....and some candy with Minions or something on the front...….it wasn't big and wouldn't affect our luggage.....much......well, lets be honest, it was already too heavy...a little more wasn't going to make a difference now!!!! *






​


*Guess not!!!! But, it was a small bag in my defence. *






















*I love this whole area!!!! We took so many pictures of all the little artifacts displayed around and again, so many are missed...…..I`d be posting forever if I put them all on here!!! *





























*We had never gone round the back of the little store at the exit before, usually aiming to get out of the parks I guess......but today we did and totally surprised a TM who was emerging from a door and didn't see me.....yes, not a lot of people ever say that to me.....so I was surprised too!!!! *































*I hadn't noticed this little sign before, it`s on the door of another building that hosts offices and such like, but I love the exterior and think it will make a beautiful summer home in Europe somewhere...…*




















*And this is the little building that would make a cute little getaway somewhere.....yes, it `s small, but I`m sure it could be perfectly formed inside with some ideas and effort!!! *












*Looking back we give a final glance towards the last buildings in the park and we head out towards Citywalk and the boat. *











*We were heading for lunch, meeting a friend for an hour and then out for dinner...….up next!!!! 



*


----------



## schumigirl

*Coming out of the parks for the last time is never fun...….but on such a beautiful day, it doesn't seem as bad somehow...….and we have a nice afternoon planned....*

*The iconic lighthouse is beautiful. I always remember the first time we saw it back in 2007...first thing we remember seeing as we entered the park for the first time...…goodness that seems like a lifetime ago now!!!! *












*And seeing the boats is pretty too....this whole area is beautiful. *












*We walked back down to get the boat and just missed one......of course we did.....but we stood for only around ten minutes waiting for another and time always passes so quickly between chatting and of course Tom takes some pictures.*

*He really is brilliant at taking all the pictures, or the vast majority of them......never complains and is always happy to take them whenever.....although a couple of times I stop him taking a bite of food when he is starving isn't always met with a smile. ..….lol......he is so patient too!!! I`m very lucky!!!*













*We get back to the room and it is of course immaculate......my home is always tidy but there is something lovely about having it done for you every day...….we don't leave a mess, and generally clear up after us, but having the bathrooms and bed with fresh towels every day......I could get used to that...…..*

*We freshen up and head back out to get the car...….*

*Lunch today is NYPD Pizza.....we had gone to the one on Universal Blvd last year and really enjoyed it, so today we planned to go to the one in the Metro West area.....and it is only a five minute drive from the hotel.*

*It was certainly a lot quieter than the one on UB......but it looked ok, and there were a few office workers in and the staff were friendly.*












*It was seat yourself, I guess because it was so quiet......and we found a seat watching the pizzas being made....best seat in the house...….*












*We ordered two fanta`s and then had a glance at the menu while we waited...…...we were hungry and I was surprised when Tom said he was starving......it`s very unusual to hear him say that...….*

*So we decide to order some boneless wings, hot sauce and a side of honey mustard...….that would keep us going till our pizzas arrived...…*​
*And they were surprisingly nice......they were fairly hot and the honey mustard sauce was delicious......and I loved seeing Tom enjoy his food and he really did like these...….*












*The individual pizzas are a good size, so it really is just a nice size for lunch......Tom had gone for the meat lovers as is his normal choice...…..*

*And he really enjoyed it!!!! Very different to the other pizza we had a Flippers...…*












*I had my usual too...….bbq chicken, no onions, but add pineapple and jalapenos......and it was delicious.....everything was lovely.....chicken, base and pineapple all as I like it......and plenty of jalapenos too!!!! *











*
We enjoyed our food an chatted briefly to our waitress who was playing the game of let me guess where you are from game........she was kind of right.........nice girl though...….We paid the check and headed out to the car. It was hot!!! *

*The food was good, and so was the service, but I`d choose to go back to the other one on UB I think.....mainly because this place was just too quiet.....I know it was lunch time, but the other place had been so much busier and this just lacked atmosphere more than anything......but I`d still tell anyone to go, maybe at night it would be a little more characterful...…..*

*We drive to visit a friend who lives close by......it isn't a long visit, but it`s always nice to catch up with friends we don't see very often as they`re usually working...…*

*After around an hour and a half, we leave and head to The Mall again......I had lost one of my chubby lipsticks and wanted to head to the Clinique counter in Macy`s to replace it...….I `m quite boring with lipsticks and wear the same two or three of different brands, but the Clinique one is always the same......I knew the other one would be gone by time we were back in May...…..*

*And this wouldn't take up any room at all!!!!! The girl on the counter knows us and I always look for her to serve me, she is so nice and knows what I like.....she was surprised to see us as we had just been in December......told her we`d see her in May.....she just laughed and said we should just move here...…..



*
*

*​























*I love this Mall...….it is pretty beyond belief...….inside and out!!! And I do think today was the quickest Mall visit we have ever had.......no visits off to any other store...…*

*We`d be back in May.....………….*











*
We again, dropped the car off and went back to our room...….*

*A little relaxing was nice, but we got showered and changed and then walked over to RP...….this was relaxing enough for us...….*

*The walk is always nice and one we always enjoy, especially since it`s inside and air conditioned.....on a day like today it was welcome. *













*Although we were eating out, we did have a little bit of sour cream, salsa and chips.....just enough to share before we headed out later for dinner...…*

*We sat for a while and chatted again......it is the friendliest place, and again we saw someone give us an odd look...…..but again, never said anything...…*

*The staff as I always say are the best!!! And they take care of everyone so well......anyone who walks in the doors are welcomed with a smile and an Aloha...….*













*We head downstairs and have a wander through the lobby...…..I have as you can imagine, hundreds of similar images over the many years we`ve stayed here.....but as we knew the lobby renovations were starting soon, we made sure we had every inch covered...…*

*This little store below sold some very odd items......we never saw anyone even look in it, never mind buy anything and it actually closed either today or yesterday......I`m not surprised...….I remember when there was a public phone in there and it had a couple of seats, but that was long ago. *












*I have always loved this lobby.....from the first time we walked in......and even though I know it`ll be stunning when it`s all complete I will miss some of the features and style of this South Pacific themed resort. The wood although dark, is beautiful and the carvings are so ornate, it`s a shame they are changing......but it`ll be worth it I`m sure...…..*












*We go outside and admire the entrance to the hotel......it is lush and beautiful and very fitting with the theme of the hotel...….*












*We are going to the Ale House on Kirkman, a five minute cab ride away.....we had planned to use the ODC but the valet told us there were none available. There is a standard charge of $20 to take you somewhere local....and it`s nice just to have them out front.....but the valet offers to get us a cab, at that one pulls up dropping someone off, so we hop in and we are at the Ale House in five minutes...….*

*It`s busy of course, and the wait for a booth is around 30-40 minutes......so we go sit at the bar which we like a lot...….*

*This Ale House is one of our favourite places in the area......very local and so friendly...….and food is darn good too!!!! *

*Tom asks if I fancy getting a pitcher of something tonight between us...….I smile and say of course......he can even choose it...…..and he never disappoints...….*

*He orders us a pitcher of red sangria...….love it!!!!! *













*I guess I took that picture as it`s a little blurry!!!! *

*Food is easy tonight...….we are going to share the pan fried potstickers…..we`ve had them before and they are so nice.....we did get them steamed the first time we had them, then tried them fried......so much better fried...….but they`re not greasy, very fresh and tasty...…..*













*We are in no hurry tonight, and we take our time with food and in between we chat, watch sports that we haven't a clue what`s happening......there is a game of English Football on, but we ignore that as we don't like it or have any interest in it......but we do enjoy the ice hockey and I believe basketball...….*

*The atmosphere is fun and it is lively...….we get chatting to the folks either side of us who are on their own.....and that`s one of the things we love about eating at the bar, everyone chats and your evening passes with the extra pleasure of chatting to new folks...…*













*We are sitting close to where the food is served.....oh my goodness!!!! I couldn't do that......the amount of food coming out and everyone knows exactly what they have to collect and it`s non stop!!! I admire them as I`d have given up ages ago...….but they seem to know what they`re doing...…even the three, yes three managers are pitching in too to the never ending stream of food being sent out. *

*We had long finished the sangria......pitchers weren't huge......so we ordered a second and it was just as nice.....and a real bargain to be honest.....$10.50 a pitcher...….*

*Our entrees had arrived too...…..*

*Being Thursday it was Prime Rib night...….so Tom had of course ordered that as he adores that dish...…..*

*Garden salad first for us, with honey mustard dressing...….*






















*I had gone for the filet, medium rare and fries, and had asked for a side of their second hottest sauce they use for the zingers......and it was hot!!!! Didn't finish it...….but it was a beautiful addition to the food. *












*My steak was perfectly cooked and for the bargain price of $20!!!! Can`t ask for better...….it is a nice little steak and I did like the addition of the side pot of hot sauce...….*

*We really had enjoyed our evening here......and once the meal was finished we kept chatting to the guy beside Tom.....he was interesting and quite funny...…*

*Around 10pm it was seriously busy now...….the wait for tables was so long......and so many people were piled up waiting there was barely room to ask the guy if he could call us a cab...…..*

*But, he did and said it would be here soon, but couldn't tell us how long...….*

*We did go outside as there were less people out there, but it got cold and we went back in as it was warmer inside...….there was no sign of a cab, but we did see a town car pick someone up and asked if he would come back for us.....he said he would...…..*

*After another 20 minutes of waiting, this was the down side of not bringing the car.....there was no cab and no town car...….but at that we saw another one drop someone off and we asked him if we could take us to Sapphire......yep, he would. I was so cold now, so asked the driver to put the heating on which he did and I think laughed a little at the same time.....I didn't care, I just wanted to be warm!!! *

*Few minutes later we were back home and went inside and straight to Strong Water to see Maggie and Brittany...…..they were off tomorrow night so had asked us to come in and see them......we declined having a drink as we just wanted to go to bed.....we felt incredibly tired tonight...….I guess all the late nights and early mornings had caught up with us...…..so we had a hug from each of them and headed along to our room.....*

*It was around 11pm now…..we put on the tv and chilled out for a while, but soon we were yawning our heads off and bed was calling...….*

*Where we resigned ourselves sadly that tomorrow was our last full day...……*

*No plans, but we did have to see and say goodbye to a couple of folks over the next two days.....*


----------



## keishashadow

You have morphed into a real goodwill ambassador for both Universal and Loews Hotels.  Has to seem odd when people ‘recognize you’





schumigirl said:


> Oh yep, we always have jars of them at home.....very small jars though, and as I did confess....they seem to be used up rather quickly!!!!
> 
> With Chanel perfumes, the only one I ever wear is the Chanel Chance eau fraiche......it has a green colour box......I have tried others but they smell odd on me.....one of my friends wears Chanel no 19 and 5....both smell like cats that have gone off on me!!!! But, they smell gorgeous on her....she`s easy to buy for though.....
> 
> Yes, I think St Augustine sounds a bit like that for homeless......I was surprised they weren't moved along as they were in some very obvious places, but they genuinely didn't bother anyone.....we never felt unsafe, a bit like when we went to Lake Eola….there were a lot there then too....but left everyone alone....no begging.
> 
> lol....yes, doesn't the pizza look good!!!! Huge disappointment......so, two places I won`t return to...Flippers and Steak and Shake!!! Always good to know where not to go!!!



Ew, conjuring up both a visual and odorous picture there of the perfume



schumigirl said:


> lol.....the fanny pack has it`s fans!!!!
> 
> I have the Kipling Multiple and it does hold a fair few bits.....haven't worn it for a while, but Tom`s does hold the camera when needed and whatever else he carries...….so yes, I do like them too
> 
> Now I want some of those chicken stingers!!! I remember them well......



Old enough to have purchased fanny packs when they were first considered fashionable, i resisted another go-round until I got sick of storing my bags on the U rides.  Have varying sizes from just cell phone sized up to a monster sized one with multiple pockets that the paramedics tend to use.  Was shocked to discover they sell an even larger that would cover most hip to hip.  Still, way more comfortable than a shoulder bag or over-stuffed pockets in the parks.


----------



## disneyAndi14

The sushi looks amazing! I would love this.

Love all your pictures at Hogsmeade, such an awesome place.

I am getting excited for our 2 days at USO this summer, your reports always make me want to be there! 

Is there a certain area at RPR to request for a room? We have stayed once before and I for the life of me can’t remember where are room was, haha!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> You have morphed into a real goodwill ambassador for both Universal and Loews Hotels.  Has to seem odd when people ‘recognize you’
> 
> Ew, conjuring up both a visual and odorous picture there of the perfume
> 
> 
> 
> Old enough to have purchased fanny packs when they were first considered fashionable, i resisted another go-round until I got sick of storing my bags on the U rides.  Have varying sizes from just cell phone sized up to a monster sized one with multiple pockets that the paramedics tend to use.  Was shocked to discover they sell an even larger that would cover most hip to hip.  Still, way more comfortable than a shoulder bag or over-stuffed pockets in the parks.



lol.....it`s so lovely actually......well, except for the weird competitive lady last year!!!! But, other than that everyone that we`ve met has been lovely......yes, I guess I can talk at length about the hotel and Universal.....

Yes, classic Chanel isn't for me......wish it was, as it does smell beautiful on others.

They are handy aren't they.....I don't understand the hate for them.....well, they may not exactly be the most attractive object...but I`m at the age now I couldn't give a fig so we`ll continue wearing them...…

Yep, handy and comfortable!!!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> The sushi looks amazing! I would love this.
> 
> Love all your pictures at Hogsmeade, such an awesome place.
> 
> I am getting excited for our 2 days at USO this summer, your reports always make me want to be there!
> 
> Is there a certain area at RPR to request for a room? We have stayed once before and I for the life of me can’t remember where are room was, haha!



It really was gorgeous Caroline, and only 5 minutes from Universal...…

Hogsmeade and DA are both stunningly beautiful, never tire of wandering around there, and now the new ride is coming it`ll be even better......you`ll get to do that hopefully this summer!!! 

We always stay T3. We have stayed in T1 when that tower was refurbed and we were offered the chance to stay in one of the refurbed rooms.....which we did!!! But we do prefer T3.

Ask for T3 with a high floor and pool view......that way you should be able to see Hogwarts too......nice views of the park...….if at check in they tell you that isn't available ask if there is any high floor pool views T1....next best thing.....

The good thing about RP is we find it quite compact and you are only moments away from the central lobby which leads to either the walking path or the boat dock....so distance isn't an issue with walking....

Glad you`re still enjoying reading


----------



## schumigirl

*FRIDAY MARCH 22ND*

*LAST FULL DAY*​
*
Today we woke up fairly chirpy, but that overwhelmingly familiar feeling that everyone gets near the end of a wonderful trip soon appeared, as we became more conscious of the fact this was our second last day...….we`d be worse tomorrow!!!!! *

*And the first words Tom spoke this morning were...…..*

*Do you think we could change our flight and add a week...…………………*








​
*That`s something you really can`t say to me as a joke...….usually I`d have flights changed and rebooked in less than a flash!!!!! But.…...we did have a meeting planned next week so I knew we had to back.....darn it!!!!! *

*It would have been easy though...…...and I did mumble the old words back.....I told you we should have booked 3 weeks!!!! *

*We then got up extra early this morning...….our friend Kayla was back from NY and was coming in this morning, so we were so keen to see her and hear how the half marathon had gone!!! So, it was a fight to see who got in the shower first....I won...….takes me longer with having my hair to do....although Tom said I`m only allowed to use that argument once a trip!!!! *

*He went through to the other bathroom to shave while I showered, and before too long we were heading over to RP!!! But first we ran into our friend in the lobby of Sapphire......there seemed to be quite a few managers around including Larry Beiderman again...….and after seeing and chatting to our friend again we spoke to another man we hadn't seen yet, Phil who is the food and beverage manager and a lovely man we have known for a couple of years now......lovely man who has a good sense of humour…...it`s always lovely to catch up with folks every trip. *

*We waved to our friend and set off over to RP...…..*

*It was fairly quiet this morning and we enjoyed breakfast, while chatting to the staff who were on this morning.....and got some pictures of the view and noticed how lovely the day outside looked...*



​

















*Kayla had been held up in meetings, and was incredibly busy, so we arranged with her to call back over late this afternoon when she wouldn't be as busy......that suited us too as we really didn't have many plans today. *

*Our friend had mentioned earlier there was an MCM store at the outlet centre in LBV.....that was the brand of bag I had got....so we did plan to drive over there this morning...….*

*We finished eating and said goodbye to some of the staff we wouldn't see later then went downstairs to see one of the front desk staff we know well......and took some pictures too of course...….as if we didn't have enough...…*











































*We walked back over to Sapphire and as we turned into the business centre, we ran into our friend again.....it`s always a treat to see him...….and we again chat for ages about everything......just the nicest man on earth!!!! And we very selfishly could keep talking to him all day ...….but eventually we head off and walk back over to get the car...….*

*Wow it`s hot!!!!!*

*We take the new short cut down to LBV from Turkey Lake Rd......well, not a new road now.....but it takes you straight into the Outlet Centre thus avoiding Crossroads area where you can lose hours at those lights!!!! *

*There are certain areas that you pay to park now, but there are still plenty of places to park for free around....and they are still very handy.....you don't have to walk miles. I wandered off to that shade and Tom looked for a sign to say if parking had to be paid for or if it was free...….he asked two young ladies who had got out of their car and he asked them...….they said no it was fine to park here and then immediately asked him if he was from Scotland......lol....everywhere we go...….they were lovely girls who had visited Scotland recently and had loved, and now loved everything Scottish......one of them did say I didn't sound as Scottish as Tom.....which I don't usually......but I can go back into Scottish brogue in a heartbeat, you should hear me after I`ve been with friends from up there after an hour......I become more Scottish than Braveheart  ....we then thanked them for the info on parking and set off. *

*I`m not a great fan of Outlet Centre`s......but I may come back to this one as it had changed a little since we were last here, maybe in 2008????? It was nicer than I remember...…..*












*We did find the MCM store, and he had explained to us it didn't stock brand new items, but maybe last season....but they did have some lovely pieces...…and he was right......it was lovely, and the staff I have to say were chatty and friendly without trying to force a sale...…..I saw a purse (wallet) I thought I liked....I thought it was a deep burgundy colour, but when I saw it close it was dark brown......so didn't get it after all.....but would happily go back and look again. *

*We popped into a candy store that was next door...…..if only we had room in the cases...….the kids we buy for would love these huge boxes of candy!!!! Their mum and dad maybe not so much...…...*











*I did like the look of this book...…..*











*We stayed maybe 20 minutes or so wandering around the centre…….I did want to come back and have a good wander around, there were a few nicer stores we could shop in...…I think we did look to go there one evening few years back, when we had eaten at the Longhorn we go to close by......but I think the problem was there were no parking spaces at all, and loads of cars were driving around looking......so that would put me off going anywhere like that...….and I think that was one reason we didn't go back. *

*But, this had been alright………*

*As we had been later leaving this morning, it was past lunchtime now......and of course my tummy was rumbling......we hadn't eaten a lot at breakfast.....so lunch was back in Sand Lake Rd.....a short drive back from here with the new road. *

*Hot n Juicy Crawfish we had discovered last year for the first time...….this isn't somewhere Kyle would particularly enjoy...he does like seafood, but not the kind you have to rip their heads and tails off......lol.....I understand that, I really do.....it`s something some people just don't like doing...….we love it!!!! So that's the reason we didn't go in December, it wouldn't have been enjoyable for him. 

But we adore shrimp....and in the States shrimp are at a whole other level...….. *

*Shrimp in the US are cheaper than we could imagine......we don't get anywhere near the quality unless we pay so much more.....we usually have langoustines from Scotland, we love them.....but it`s one of the things we love about Florida......shrimp....in so many ways...…..*







​
*
But, our favourite is plain steamed shrimp...….peel and eat...…..then this place takes it to a new level of flavour…….*












*They are doing a revamp and last time we were here, the front didn't have many tables, everyone was through the back......it feels a lot more spacious now......and we were glad we went in when we did as it got steadily busier the whole time we were in...…..*












*We just ordered fanta to drink and our order was easy...…..*

*Tom ordered the 1lb of crawfish, hot n juicy seasoning served medium hot....I did laugh and say wimp!!!! I was always going to have the shrimp, again 1lb, with the hot n juicy seasoning but mine was to be spicy.....and we also rather unnecessarily ordered some Cajun fries...…..they had been so lovely last time!!!! *

*Our frame of mind is we eat what we want and leave what we don't......and as long as we enjoy what we have......that's the main thing......*













*Our fantas arrived quickly and our waiter told us our food was going to be out next......everything is cooked fresh so we don't mind a slight wait......and it really wasn't long...….*

*I did put my bib on in anticipation of the delight ahead...…..*












*This really is a nice place, staff are nice and although the bathrooms could do with an update, it`s a nice place...…*

*They make sure you have your bucket for all the shells, plenty of paper towel and a load of wet wipes.....you also get clear plastic gloves to wear if you choose......*












*Tom`s crawfish came out first...….mine followed a few minutes later...….and they do come in a sealed clear plastic bag you have to unwrap...….and once you start eating you don't touch anything else as your fingers are as coated as the seafood.…...*

*Tom`s crawfish didn't appeal to me as much as the shrimp did...….and although he enjoyed it, there wasn't a hug amount of meat on the ones he had, apart from one or two that were rather large...…and I got one of them...….they were nice, but I`d never order them...…..*













*The shrimp on the other hand was gorgeous!!!! Huge shrimp and full of flavour….then there was the seasoning......wow.....spicy was good!!!!! *












*I did share a couple with Tom and tried to scoop up as much of the spicy juices as we could......he agreed he would get something else next time...….but this was totally delicious...….*

*We didn't get a picture of the fries as they arrived after we took the pictures of the seafood...….so no way were we touching the camera....and I had gloves on now...….*

*To say we didn't talk much was an understatement...…..the shrimp were phenomenal....and I knew what `I`d be ordering next time........although I love lobster and scallops, I prefer them plain, just as they are....well, maybe some drawn butter with the lobster.....and that's about all lobster needs...….so wouldn't order it from here as the flavours although gorgeous would overpower it. It works with shrimps somehow. *

*This place is a bargain for food. Good quality at excellent prices...….we would definitely be back in May, and hoped the girl we know that is going to be working there would be on the day we visited...…*

*We paid the check and went along to Publix to pick up the chocolate cookies from Pepperidge Farm Kyle likes so much, then back home for a lazy hour then back over to RP to see friends. *


*Tonight, dinner was going to be the Wok Experience in Islands Dining Room. *​


----------



## TommyJK

Waiting patiently for your review of the Wok experience......


----------



## schumigirl

TommyJK said:


> Waiting patiently for your review of the Wok experience......



Coming right up!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

*Back in the hotel, we went for a wander before we met someone for a coffee......this hotel you can wander around and everywhere is so pretty......the pool is shallow, although it does have a slide, which is not a concern of ours.....we just want a pool that is pretty and serves good food and drinks....and Sapphire certainly has that!!! *

*We sat and had coffee and passed some time, and it was a lovely couple of hours that as always,  passed so quickly...…*

*Then, we went back to our room to pick something up and headed over to RP to see everyone in the lounge including Kayla.....we also planned to see Samuel, who was also leaving Concierge, and we were sad about that too!!! We would miss him...….*




















*
Views from both side of the lobby bridge area...…..*












*The lounge was ultra quiet when we went in, and were delighted to see some folks we could say adios to till next time...…*

*We sat in our usual seat, and enjoyed the conversations we had with everyone......they really are the best folks around!!!! *

*And then Kayla came in and we had a good old chat and found out all about NY and the marathon and it was fabulous hearing about it…...we chatted for a while and we also saw Samuel, who we said we`d see later before we headed back over to Sapphire. We could have sat there all night, it is so relaxing and friendly.....*

*But, we had dinner plans so headed downstairs to Islands and we asked if we could be put on Casey`s table as we knew he was working tonight......and he did...……*

*Always lovely to see him....he knows us well by now and is just the nicest young man...…..*

*When he comes over he is glad we made it before we left, as we said we would try to get over, but weren't sure we`d make it.....and of course we`d always ask for him if we did...…..*

*He guessed we were doing the wok experience, and took our drinks order.....Tom ordered a prosecco cocktail and I ordered my usual, that Casey guessed correctly…...the lovely Royal Pacific Sunset...…*

*Our water waiter brought over some bread and butter, but we didn't think we would have any, as the meal is pretty filling...…...*












*We don't usually have soup, but last time I had taken a little of the Thai Green curry soup, and wanted to have some again as it was beautiful...….Tom opted to try the hot and sour soup......and they were both lovely.....I`d happily have chosen either...…*






















*Our cocktails had arrived and mine was beautiful as always, Tom`s wasn't as good as it sounded but he still said it was alright...……*






















*With the wok experience, you take a bowl and choose your veg from the options available, peppers, onions, mushrooms, cabbage, carrot, broccoli, snow peas and baby corn and you fill the bowl up as high as you like......then you tell the chef which protein and choices of beef, shrimp, chicken and...tofu...…*

*He asks if you want garlic ginger and chilli flakes......then he takes your veg and starts cooking......then you choose rice or noodles or like the guy in front of me......both!!!! *

*There are a selection of sauces to choose from, and Tom and I both chose teriyaki mixed with Szechuan and we both got chilli flakes too...….we had also both chosen chicken and shrimp...…..*























*They were delicious......the food is really good and we have always enjoyed the Wok Experience every time we have done it...…..*

*I will say this time the chef was rather sparing with the sauces.....and I asked him to put more on both our dishes......usually this isn't an issue...…...but it was still lovely...….if we hadn't asked for the extra sauce it would have been dry. *

*We mentioned it to Casey who said the guy was new......well, that explains it.....and said we should have said and he`d have got us more sauce.....but it really wasn't that bad. He said he`d pass on the feedback.....*

*We didn't have dessert last time we did this meal, but tonight Tom had a little cheesecake...…and he said it was nice.....they are the same desserts they serve in the lounge for dessert hour...…*













*We thanked Casey and paid our check and said we`d see him in May no doubt......we had so enjoyed our meal again tonight......I would thoroughly recommend the Wok Experience to anyone.....good value for such a meal. You can go up as many times as you like but we have always found that once really is enough...….*

*Samuel had said he`d come find us in the Islands, we said we`d be there till around 8pm. When he didn't appear we went up the concierge desk hoping to catch him there.....we wouldn't leave RP till we had seen him, but as the girl on the desk was going to call and find him he appeared...….he had gone down and we had just left, so he came up wondering if we had come up here.....*

*We chatted and then had to say goodbye to another friend.....we had a Good Luck card for him so we gave him that and one last hug, wished him well (we would see him again) and we set off over to Sapphire. *

*The walk was good as we were quite full......so it was nice to not just sit down straight away...…..*

*When we spoke to Phil earlier, he had told us they were having a special Rum Flight available tonight.....it was from Bacardi and one night only, although they are planning to have more of them in the future......so Tom thought he might try it...….*

*Strong Water was fairly busy and Ashley caught us as we came in and told us they had the rum in for her cocktail......yay!!!! I knew what I was having now!!!!! *

*Phil saw us and came over to say hi with Fernando.....always lovely to see them all...….and then Mike too.....full house tonight.…...Phil asked us what we would like and we said 2 of Ashley`s Fools Gold please!!!! *

*He said he would have to try one too....I said he`d like it....no doubt!!! *

*Ashley brought them over and they were lovely...…..with the correct rum, it was even nicer than the sample she gave us the previous visit!!! She was pleased we liked the cocktail she had come up with...….*





















*We enjoyed our cocktails…..they really were delicious...….and I ordered another, as Tom had spoken to the girl who was there for the Bacardi Rum Flight promotion......and he was going to have one...…*

*She came over as she saw us looking at the display set up......and she was a lovely girl......Lexy, she was local and we got to chatting about HHN of all things......I think we convinced her to give it a try again....I hope so...*

*But, she poured Tom his flight and spoke of the three differences between them...….Bacardi isn't really something we ever drink.…..despite loving rum, we never consider Bacardi a rum weirdly...…*

*He enjoyed the flight......but wouldn't purchase them again.....but, we did say we would try some of the other flights planned for the future if we were there...…*

*And Lexy was such fun, we really enjoyed talking to her tonight...….we also enjoyed seeing Josiah again tonight too....he was the one we had met last year for the first time and had brought Chef Carlos out to meet us......really nice guy. *













*I have made a mistake with what happened when on a previous night...….I said Fernando had given us the pastelitos to take away.....it wasn't that night I had mentioned, it was tonight...….I guess even I get mixed up with all our visits to Strong Water.....I had written this down twice, once in the wrong day....and on tonight`s entry......oops!!!!! Really need to pay more attention to what I`m writing....or less visits to Strong Water......guess it wouldn't be the latter!!!! *

*But, he had come over to say goodbye as he knew we were leaving tomorrow and had asked if we wanted dessert, we were still full but said we were leaving early to start packing...….*

*So, as we were paying he check to Josiah Fernando came over with a take out box, with the pastelitos in.....so kind...…..*

*And then we said our goodbyes to Fernando and Mike......we thanked them for their wonderful hospitality over the last two weeks...... and we`d see them in May.....we had big hugs and then headed to our room...….*

*We went round to buy two coffees and take them back the room and enjoy that with the pastelitos before we began to pack.....we really did have to make a start...…..*

*So, after enjoying the coffee with two of the dessert......we laid out every thing on the bed (and floor) we had to pack over and above our clothes and stuff...…..*






​


*Whoooooops!!!!! *​


*We looked at each other and decided to leave it till the morning.....we really didn't have the energy for this tonight. *

*We each consoled ourselves with another pastelito that we had planned to leave till morning...….lol...….this was so much better than packing...……*

*Around midnight, we finished watching some movie or other and rather reluctantly we headed to bed. We couldn't postpone the end of our trip approaching like a runaway train...…*


*Tomorrow......last day and journey home...……



*
*

*​


----------



## chicagoshannon

What day do they do they Wok experience?


----------



## schumigirl

chicagoshannon said:


> What day do they do they Wok experience?



It varies.....

On peak times like summer and Mardi Gras it`s on every night, other times it seems to be just Fridays and Saturdays. 

Last year they stopped doing it every night in mid to late August.


----------



## chicagoshannon

schumigirl said:


> It varies.....
> 
> On peak times like summer and Mardi Gras it`s on every night, other times it seems to be just Fridays and Saturdays.
> 
> Last year they stopped doing it every night in mid to late August.


So next month probably Friday and Saturday?


----------



## schumigirl

chicagoshannon said:


> So next month probably Friday and Saturday?


 
I would imagine so unless they are especially busier......but check with the hotel and they`ll confirm it.....

We`re thinking it`ll be Fri or Sat we`ll have to choose from too.


----------



## J'aime Paris

I'm getting sad for the both of you, lol!  Leaving is never fun

But....always new trips on the horizon!

We just booked DD's 21st bday celebration in Las Vegas.  Always nice to have something on the calendar!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I'm getting sad for the both of you, lol!  Leaving is never fun
> 
> But....always new trips on the horizon!
> 
> We just booked DD's 21st bday celebration in Las Vegas.  Always nice to have something on the calendar!



Oh I’m so glad you got your Vegas trip sorted!!! That’ll be some celebration........look forward to hearing all about it.....sounds like a fun trip!!!

I hate leaving. I really do.......and even though it’s not long till we get back, I still feel sombre on those days......you know what it’s like, everyone is the same........

Yep, looking forward to our next trip now..........


----------



## jocelyn6

Looks like on our next trip we will have to visit St. Augustine.....even if only for the rum!! Does Tom have a favorite rum flight at Strong Water?


----------



## schumigirl

*SATURDAY MARCH 23RD*

*LEAVING DAY*







​


*We both wake up with that impending feeling of doom......and as always, it is almost immediately lifted knowing we`ll see Kyle soon..........I think my mother is convinced if it wasn't for him we`d never come back the amount of nights we stay in America...….she might be right!!!! But, there`s always a silver lining!!! *

*But, we get up shower and dress fairly subdued a sis expected today. And to add insult to injury the weather is stunning......although that is fabulous for everyone who is here for their vacation....I wouldn't wish bad weather on anyone...…*

*Our plan today was to check out and head over to RP where we were having lunch in Jake`s, our friend was meeting us there and rather than get a late check out, we were going to sit in the Club Lounge after Jake`s  till it was time for us to leave...….*

*So, dressed and still sombre, we moved on to breakfast.*

*Sometimes when we stay in Sapphire we have the buffet breakfast in Amatista, but as we were planning on lunch in Jake`s we had bought some blueberry muffins yesterday in Publix, they looked lovely I have to say.....so Tom went along to Dutch Trading where there was as always a wait, for two coffees to go with our muffins…...*



​




​

*We ate our breakfast at the table glancing out the window at how beautiful it looked out there today....the sun was bursting through the sky and I could  feel the heat piercing through the windows...….this was beautiful.....and if it had been our first morning, it would have been perfect!!! *


​








​








*We really took our time this morning, chatting and planning what we would be doing when we got home.....….then we got the ipad out and called Kyle on Facetime......seeing him always lifts our spirits!!!! *

*He is doing great and is so looking forward to going away with work for the next two weeks......we were thrilled he was offered the chance to go to Scotland with them......we chatted about other things to and how much we were looking forward to seeing him the next day......it was good it was Sunday we landed as he was going to be home...…..this being Saturday he had plans for the day so we waved goodbye and said we`d see him tomorrow.....that sounded good!!!! *

*I tidied up the coffee mugs and the muffins we hadn't eaten, one really was enough....they were huge....and very tasty, I`d buy them again...…..*

*Now came the challenge we had both been deliberately avoiding talking about, or even thinking about.....but we were postponing the inevitable...…..*

*Tom was the first to utter the words...….we need to pack up...…..*






​


*I really didn't...….I`d rather be doing almost anything else except this...…*

*But, we got on to it...….my first job was to bubble wrap the 1.75 litres bottle of Appleton Estate rum, and we were thankful we didn't do our usual and buy more rum than this...….but we could get some in Duty Free in the airport...….saves putting it in the luggage!!! Anyway, once it was placed safely in the case, it was festooned with clothes and anything to deflect any possible damage that it may face...…..*

*I put that in Tom`s case.…..I say Tom`s case, as on the return flight everything just goes in anywhere it`ll fit in......and today was tight...…..my case is the bigger one, but it was full fairly quickly and I did question the necessity to bring back enough hand washes to fill a swimming pool!!!! I said next time we won`t be bringing them back for anyone except us.....and we wouldn't need that many. *

*I double wrap the large bottles of Aussie shampoo and conditioner and nice shower gels I had purchased and hoped for the best.....we had always been lucky with these too...…..and avoided spillages like this......we dreaded this...….minus the Bible of course...……*






​


*
And by some miracle, we actually managed to get the seriously bulging cases closed and zipped up.....how we did it I`ll never know......but it was done...….thankfully!!!! *

*It was almost time for us to head off now...….so we went through the lobby and out to get the car for the last time this trip...….*

*We did manage to get a picture of it parked in all it`s glory outside the front of the hotel...….we hadn't taken many pictures of this car, we much preferred the Maserati......of course this one didn't come with as many toys as the newer version, and the non rental car version of course!!!! *























*We decide, rather ill advisedly to stop off at the bell services desk and weigh the cases...….I wish we hadn't  ......even the luggage guy laughed when he put them on the scale...…..not a good sign......yes, we were over...by quite a lot...….and really, not a lot we could do about it now...…*

*At that one of our friend`s assistants came out to say goodbye to us. Such a lovely girl and we had only met her for the first time this trip.....we did lament about our overweight cases and she understood of course the shopping aspect.....lol......we chatted and then had a hug and set off for the car......a quick glance rather sadly back into the lobby and we go through the doors....into the heat...….wow!!!!! *

*Michael, one of the very lovely valet guys had already got the car for us and we thanked him again for taking such good care of us once again....and they really do...…*

*And once the very heavy cases were loaded into the back, we drove off the very short journey to the RP......it was weird driving in here on our last day...we felt as if we should just be checking in...*

*Our friend was rather amazingly waiting for us......we hadn't expected him to be here right now, so that was a lovely surprise...….and we walked in together. *

*He couldn't join us for lunch today, but said he`d see us before we left......he checked we were going to be in the Club Lounge till 3ish....we said yes, once lunch is over we`ll be up there and thanked him again for allowing us to visit as his guest...….*

*It was quiet in here today, and apart from a few people dotted around, we were the only ones in.....so I got some pictures of course..…..*












*We never eat outside, we much prefer the air conditioning, but it is so pretty out here......you are directly underneath the bridge as you come in......and some don't know the litte waterfall is there...but it is very pretty. *












*And some beautiful lush greenery and flowers which of course you can see from the bridge as you enter and exit...…*































*We both had strawberry lemonades, and had ordered our favourite crawfish chowder each...….and we also ordered a pizza to share......we had the idea that if the food wasn't good on the plane, we would be quite full enough for it not to matter...….*












*The chowder was good as always, huge portion though...…..and we had ordered a special pizza...….bbq sauce base, chicken, pineapple and jalapenos.…...I`m sure the chef did a double take when he read the order......but our waitress said she told him it was for a regular and special guest so he didn't mind......lol......the weird thing was we didn't really know the girl who was looking after us today...….but she certainly knew us!!!! *

*The pizza was delicious......but far too much after the chowder...….I don't think we even ate much more than half of it...although we did eat more of the toppings......they were delicious!!!! *













*Jake`s is a place we have never had a bad meal in......from the very first time we ate here back in 2008, we had loved it.......the menu had changed in many ways over the years, I still missed the crunchy shrimp dish they did all those years ago......but the quality had never diminished and still had many items we could choose from happily...….*

*Staff have always been incredibly friendly and there is a good atmosphere in here....whether it be for food or a drink at the bar, which we hadn't managed last few trips...…..*

*Suitable stuffed we paid the check and headed upstairs to Orchids area...……*

*I wasn't sure how things would be when we visited in March, but knew some changes would have taken place....so we took some last images of the old Orchids sushi area...….*











































*I wonder what will happen to the purple umbrellas  And we did hope they kept the same scent in the lobby they always have after the refurb. Each hotel has their own unique scent...….all lovely...…*


*More to come...…..*


----------



## schumigirl

jocelyn6 said:


> Looks like on our next trip we will have to visit St. Augustine.....even if only for the rum!! Does Tom have a favorite rum flight at Strong Water?





All of them!!!! lol...…

I think the one he did on the Saturday night this trip.....although there has only one rum out of them he didn't like.....but that was a few trips ago.....

You can choose your own rum, or let them surprise you after a chat and you tell them what kind of tastes you prefer...…

Ask for Lenny or Brad if you do have one...….


----------



## keishashadow

Curious, which is worse on the wallet for you flying internationally...being ‘over’ weight on luggage or just adding another checked bag?  Here paying for an extra bag here on most airlines-domestic, tends to be significantly less expensive which has always struck me odd.

Had wondered why there are so many luggage stores & kiosks in the outlets that sell luggage.  Appears the Brazilians who favor the nike outlets tend to keep them in business lol

We’ve had two strikes on the wok experience.  Such a lovely personalable young lady each time, just not a great chef.  May have to try it again though as your pictures look great.  Well, except for the crawfishanything with eyes eeek

That last day departure is rough, has to be even worse after you get settled in during your long visits.  Nice to know you will be back at it in weeks!


----------



## schumigirl

*We really were full up......but we managed to haul ourselves up to the lounge where a couple were surprised to see us......we had said we may get a late check out over at Sapphire....but this was lovely, being able to come up here and spend some time...….*

*At this time of day it is incredibly quiet.....a couple were checking in and came in to have a look at the offerings.....and today they could see the new offerings for lunch times (12-3pm) in the lounge.....*

*As well as the traditional fresh fruit they had several new items available for anyone who was in to grab for a quick snack......we were quite impressed with how it looked compared to before. *































































*I think they will be popular choices!!! *

*I tried the honey nuts and the assorted veg chips, and they were both lovely......and ideal for grab and go.....*

*The previous night we were in we missed saying goodbye to one of the supervisors, so we were glad to see she came in today and we could day goodbye properly...….and it was lovely to see everyone else again including Kayla who wasn't sure we would be across again....we had already said goodbye, but another wouldn't hurt.....lol...…*

*It was lovely spending those last two hours chatting and having a laugh......but eventually we had to go as the rental car had to be back for a certain time. So, once again we hugged and wished everyone well and went downstairs to where our friend was waiting to say goodbye to us......he always makes us feel so special!!!! *

*Saying goodbye is never nice, but we are lucky it`s not too long till we get back......we do have a good chat and again, time could get away with us......we thank him profusely for everything he does and is to us.....I promise to send an email once we`re home safely......he walks us out to get the car and with another hug and again, I do feel the prickle of sadness in my eyes as we do get in the car to head to MCO...…..*

*The drive to the airport is very sombre…...we feel it worse as it is so gorgeous out...…..the sky couldn't be more blue if it tried and we know we are going home to much, much cooler temps...….and our journey is uneventful and before we know it, we are right beside the airport...…*






​


*Yes, we very maturely blow raspberries at the airport!!!! It`s become a tradition!!! *

*We see there is a line into the rental car drop off and we ponder for a second that maybe we should have left earlier....it is Saturday after all.....but the line moves fairly quickly as we join it...….Alamo is easy to find and as we pull in we were fortunate a manager appeared and we could speak to her about the issues we had with the car...…..long story short, she refunds us most of the upgrade we paid for the car and says it will go get checked out......not major issues, but things just weren't as they should be with the car. We are always happy with the customer service we have had from Alamo and why we keep booking with them despite others being slightly cheaper...…*

*When we got a receipt to say we owed zero, we thanked her and set off over to the terminal and took our last gulps of fresh air for a while...…..*

*We got the elevator up and the Virgin Atlantic desk was to our left......we found the Premium check in and very slowly walked towards the desk where there was no line at all.....we had briefly swapped a few things around and I had taken somethings in my hand luggage......but no escaping it....these cases were heavy!!! *

*The lady was lovely and strangely mine was just 2kg over which she let go, Tom`s however wasn't......and she very kindly offered us to switch some stuff out or be charged I think $80 per kg......which we did. I think the scales were out a little though as we only removed two items, and she said that was fine......she did tag them with a heavy label!!! *

*Thank goodness they don't weigh us before getting on after at least two weeks of indulgences galore!!!!! *






​


*But, they are gone. We did check to see if she had added or Global Entry number as it meant we would automatically get the TSA pre check......it seems if they don't add the number manually, it`s pot luck if you get it or not......and when she printed the boarding cards, they did indeed have pre check on them now. We thanked her for her time and set off for the seemingly everlasting wait till we eventually take off. *

*We go and sit in the food court, and we share a rather huge pepsi…...crikey I`ll be living on the plane bathroom if I drank even half of that!!!! But, it passes time.....as does people watching...….*

*And it didn't seem as busy as I expected for a Saturday...…..*













*We moved over to the comfier seats away from the food court and behind us we heard a lady confused as to our flight on the boards......it was showing as late departing from the UK....but I had checked online and it had already landed at MCO......so I excused myself for interrupting her, but wanted to let her know it had indeed landed and despite the boards not showing it, it was due to depart on time tonight......she was very relieved...*

*At that point we decided to head through security. We might as well not put it off any longer...….*

*We joined the pre check line and were through in no time...….and we were glad of it, as the regular lines were fairly long, not the worst we`ve seen it, but glad we weren't in those lines. *

*Of course being in the people mover going this way is always miserable.....and everyone is the same......and seconds later we are what feels like a million miles away from our home from home. *

*We stop in at Duty Free and buy three rums and one Crown Royal......we hadn't tried that before as the last bottle we bought ended up as a gift for our builder......so we`d have another go this time. Tom would pick it up as we got on the plane. *

*Now we wait. And this really is the worst bit. We wait and we wait and this area was mobbed today.....there was a plane load of people waiting to board on the other side of us from somewhere in South America, I forget exactly where, but they were so noisy. *

*Eventually it looks like we will begin boarding...….wheelchairs and then upper class, then it`s us, and again, have to fight through the hordes who are lining up despite being told it`s Premium passengers only......sigh!!! *

*I go through first and walk straight on as Tom is stopping for the duty free......and again, he takes slightly longer......but everyone else is boarding. *

*He appears shortly, turns out as he went through, the girl kept hold of his passport.....the barrier thing closed, as he realised she hadn't handed it back to him as someone had spoken to her and distracted her briefly....she then told him he`d have to go back in the line and go through again.....what!!!! A bit of a conversation ensued and he did get his passport back and on his way...….*

*But, we are seated and as soon as Tom say down, we were served our glass of sparkly...…*

*We were in the same seats as the way out....very front upstairs in the bubble......and I did glance behind me and was very relieved it wasn't the same lady with the feet we had on the way out!!!! That would have been awful!!!*

*But, it was quiet......then the two seats to the side of us, it has the baby shelf for the baskets.....and a young couple appeared with a baby...….you could feel the groans of the folks behind us......bless them!!!*

*I spoke to them straight away and they were lovely......immediately said they`d do their best to keep him quiet......and there was the cutest little baby around 7 or 8 months old......and he spotted Tom and transfixed on him for a second or two.....then burst into the most amazing smile at him...….it was so lovely to see him like that.....and Tom was then his new best friend!!!! And he never got fed up of smiling and waving back at him.....*

*We soon pulled back from the gate, looked like we would be leaving on time......always a good sign.....and the pilot announced our flight would be under 8 hours tonight.....excellent!!!! *

*Take off was perfect...….and I adore the jumbo jet take off.....the roar of the engines is unlike anything else.....and we`ll miss this when they phase them out. But that roar, with so much thrust takes us up and away from the place we love so much...….now I`m blue!!!! *

*We head straight out into the Atlantic tonight, we pass over KSC but we can`t see it as it is too dark......and after that the twinkling lights on the ground below disappear and we are flying over the depths of the Atlantic Ocean......something I try not to ponder on too much...….I don't like water!!!! *

*The first drinks service is almost immediate, we both ask for white wine, and get two wines each...….and one of the simpler things about Premium is you get real glasses as opposed to the little plastic cups....nothing wrong with them, but this is nicer. *













*It really is a quick service tonight...….almost immediately they are coming round with the dinner service......I had just settle down to watch the second fantastic beasts movie.....much better than the first!!!! *

*I chose to have the caramelised pork with rice, and Tom had the other which I believe was chicken with mashed potato, but we can`t remember the name of the dish...…..*

*And I have to say, it was lovely...…..I took the onions off of the salad and ate a little of that too......I gave Tom my dessert as it was banana something or other, and he swapped me his cracker with cheese......not a bad deal!!! *

*You also get water and another choice of drink which she had already handed us another two wines!!! Crikey…...I think I`d sleep if I drank all of them!!!! We didn't...…..we did however drink plenty of water as we knew night flights the heat gets turned up, and you can get very dehydrated if you don't. *























*Once the meal had been cleared away they came round with teas, coffee and brandy or Bailey`s.....I asked for a brandy, but gave it to Tom as I don't really like it...….he was enjoying the fact he wasn't driving at the other end this time...….very unusual for him...…..*

*After that we all settled down, as did the baby beside us.....bless his little soul, he was out for the count after feeding...…he did look a very content little boy...….*

*We both visited the bathroom and then I finished watching the movie, and did think about watching another one, but after two of the wines, I thought I`d try to sleep...….I looked behind me and everyone behind was all reclined as is normal on a night flight once the food has been cleared away...….I did check he didn't have his tray still out for any reason, but he smiled and said it was fine, recline away...….what a difference from the way out!!! *

*I put on the Sky Map and saw we weren't that far out yet...….but hopefully if we slept, it would pass quickly.....*

*We both wrapped ourselves in the blanket, used the pillows and the eye masks, used my noise cancelling headphones and lay back hoping for slumber. *













*Although the Premium seats are bigger and more comfortable than the regular seats, they`re still plane seats, and your bum still gets numb after so long......so I wriggled about a little a few times, lifted the blind and saw it was still dark outside.....and avoided the sky map in case we had only moved an inch or so, and went back to sleep...……*

*And we both did indeed sleep...….Tom actually nudged me to wake up as they brought breakfast round.....what!!!! I didn't believe we were there already......well, almost……we had 90 minutes to go and we would be home...….*













*I did take a picture of the breakfast and it was blurry......so I can`t post it......but it was an almond pastry, fresh fruit, natural yoghurt, water and tea or coffee.....in real mugs!!! *

*We did eat some of it, we both left the yoghurt, I don't eat yoghurt anyway, but natural....yuk...…..although the view was now a little nicer at 40,000 feet...……*














*We had flown directly over the ocean as there had been a weather front near NY area, so that was why.....we usually go down the Eastern Seaboard and then turn right...….so this was a little different.....*













*And by now the little lad beside us was awake, and again smiling at Tom and even I got a big smile....what a happy little boy......I think he now expected Tom was a permanent feature in his life...….the couple were sp pleased and relieved I imagine he had been so good.....but babies are babies, and they were parents that spent all their time amusing him cuddling him and generally paying attention to him....they were a lovely family. *

*Our landing was excellent, although we did circle a little bit again.....I guess we were waiting on a slot becoming available...…..and this is where you do get a little impatient......now we`re so close, we just want to land and get going on the way home. *

*We collected our belongings, and slowly make it off the plane, thanking CC for such a lovely flight...…*

*It is chilly as we got though to passport control and we have our hoodies on as we expected it to be like this......passport checks are over in seconds once we clear the line which isn't too bad...…*

*Through to the luggage hall, I leave Tom for a second while I go to the bathroom......then as I walk back tot he luggage carousel, Tom is pulling ours off.....I was gone two minutes!!!! Not a complaint of course.....I don't think our luggage has ever came off in the first bunch before...….*

*Avoiding the glances of other annoyed passengers, we head out and into the arrivals area. BOOOO. *

*As we had eaten a little of the breakfast, we didn't want to go to the Radisson for the buffet breakfast, it would be too much....so we stopped off at one of the little food places and got a roll with bacon each......now this was lush!!!! We really enjoyed it, and were surprised it was so nice...…..we only had some water with it would keep the tea till we got home. *

*We walked down the Skywalk to the Radisson where we visited the bathroom before calling the lady cab driver to tell her we were at the door of the hotel...….she was about a minute away waiting for us......this was fabulous service...…..*

*Initially we chatted away, and what she said normally happens with her other airport run people, happened.....after about 40 minutes maybe, we both conked out fast asleep in the cab!!!! *

*And rather nicely woke up about twenty minutes from home......we had slept for almost two and a half hours!!!*

*I was slow to waken up, and managed to get myself together and call Kyle to tell him to put the kettle on, we wouldn't be long...….and we weren't...….we pulled up the driveway and Kyle was waiting at the door......massive hugs all round for me, while Tom helped pull out the luggage...….we thanked our lovely driver and said we`d see her in May as we had already booked that trip when we booked this one...…*

*It was nice to be home!!! We had missed our boy and after numerous hugs, we settled down to a cup of tea.....English breakfast tea with the best water!!!! Nothing quite like it...….Kyle had bought white bread in case we fancied a slice of toast, but the bacon sandwich had sufficed. *

*We chatted for over an hour, just catching up and exchanging stories, and we had planned to go to bed as we usually do......but as we had slept on both the plane and for most of the journey home, we weren't ready to sleep...….now we had to hope we could make it through till bedtime!!!! *

*I began to unpack the cases and everything clothes wise, went into the laundry room....it was quite a bundle and a half...…..*

*Tom sorted out all the other stuff and put things away......and we were also glad to see the rum had survived...….and after this picture, it was all tucked safely away with everything else.  *












*We did manage to stay awake till bedtime......but first we had takeout pizza and shared a bottle of wine.....although I think we only had one glass each. And bedtime was 11pm...….and rather happily, we didn't have a lot of jet lag this time around......after a day or so we felt fine. And all laundry complete within 3 days!!! *

*It is good to be home. *


******************************************



*FINAL THOUGHTS


*​*We once again had a truly phenomenal vacation at our favourite place...….and folks wonder why we keep going back again and again......we have 70 nights here at this marvellous place this year alone, and we plan to have fun on every one of them. *

*This trip being the first of the year was marvellous. A little cool at times, which is why we had a chat and have decided to not do Mardi Gras next year again. *

*It was fun, but we realised our best times weren't during the Mardi Gras nights.....yes, we enjoyed them, but had better times when we were either in the parks regularly doing the rides or just wandering, or being out and about around Florida visiting other places. *

*So, we have decided to extend our May trip instead...….it`ll be warmer and sunnier...….and won`t need hoodies.....it was one thing we didn't like about March.....how cool it was sometimes. We love heat and we don't come  to Orlando to be cold. *

*Sapphire Falls and Royal Pacific aren't just home from homes......we are at home when we are there completely......we are welcomed like family and we feel the same way about so many people there.....people joked it was like an episode of cheers once, where everybody did know our name. *

*But, folks there mean an awful lot to us, and we are grateful for every one of them. And then there are the folks we genuinely adore and value their friendship so much. They always say such lovely things, not just corporate talk for those that I`m sure think that`s the way it is, but we have made some lovely friendships over the years and value them all. *

*The hotels were amazing….we loved every second there and truly didn't want to leave......the hotels are both immaculate and staff are amazing. We loved our suite and had the best view around...…*

*Restaurants in the hotels were top notch too. Couldn't ask for more. Proximity to the parks is one of the best perks......walking or the boats don't take long at all...….if you are considering staying in either Sapphire or RP you won`t be disappointed. *

*The parks were amazing.…...it wasn't as busy as we expected some days, but I think we were lucky......we were also lucky with rides, and had no mechanical issues at all. *

*Places we visited were amazing. St Augustine is a real highlight. We adore visiting there and will go back again this year. So many other places to see and we enjoyed them all and visited some lovely restaurants.....some were lovely, but due to experience won`t ever go back!!!! *

*The weather was beautiful for most of the time, but a couple of cold days and cooler nights made it not our favourite time to visit, but I`m being picky here.....most of the time during the day it was glorious. *

*We met some lovely people again this trip, and again, that is important to us.....meeting folks we have chatted to online is always fun.....and we had some fabulous nights with J`aime Paris (Lori) and AtTheRoyal (Holly and Hank) *

*The people at the hotel we have known a long time, or some it seems we have known a long time is always fun to catch up with. And one or two very special people we just adore seeing. *

*But, the best bit of all is the time we spend together...….we truly love spending time together and enjoy one another`s company so much...even when I`m a PITA......lol.....*

*People ask if we never get bored with Orlando and each other...….the short answer is no. *

*We spend almost every waking moment with each other, apart from when I see friends alone.....or visit NY with my mum......apart from that.....we are with each other constantly, and wouldn't change it......we are lucky we can do that now Tom is retired, but even before that folks used to comment why were we always together......lol...….*

*Orlando and Universal is our happy place and will continue to be for a long time hopefully...…*



******************************************​

*So, once again thank you so much for reading along with this little trip report......I have truly loved writing it and have appreciated each and every comment along the way......your comments help make the report so much more fun to me too…...and glad I`m not talking to myself!!!! *

*Thanks for all the lovely PM`s along the way too......I did appreciate them too!! *

*Till next time...….which hopefully is just around the corner...….we have 14 nights again at Sapphire Falls, beginning May 8th...….and we are so looking forward to that trip too...….*

*Hope you can all join in that one too, and once again, thank you so much for making this extra fun...….*






​


​


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Curious, which is worse on the wallet for you flying internationally...being ‘over’ weight on luggage or just adding another checked bag?  Here paying for an extra bag here on most airlines-domestic, tends to be significantly less expensive which has always struck me odd.
> 
> Had wondered why there are so many luggage stores & kiosks in the outlets that sell luggage.  Appears the Brazilians who favor the nike outlets tend to keep them in business lol
> 
> We’ve had two strikes on the wok experience.  Such a lovely personalable young lady each time, just not a great chef.  May have to try it again though as your pictures look great.  Well, except for the crawfishanything with eyes eeek
> 
> That last day departure is rough, has to be even worse after you get settled in during your long visits.  Nice to know you will be back at it in weeks!



It is cheaper to buy another case Janet, we do get two at 70lbs each with VA, so we had no excuse.....we just kept thinking oh it`ll be fine.....lol...…

lol.....yes the Crawfish chowder is a favourite….and you don't see any eyes in that one....just looks like little pieces of shrimp....again..no eyes....you`d like it I`m sure...…

The Wok experience is worth another try for sure.....they are very accommodating so if you want more of anything like sauce, they will.....

Yes, last day is always rough.....I think everyone is the same.....and yes, it`s just over two weeks now till we are back....and can`t wait to get back to Sapphire, Universal and Florida...…..


----------



## chicagoshannon

May 8 is so close!  We arrive on the 15th.

Enjoyed your report as always.


----------



## Owlpost23

Another wonderful report,Carole! Looking forward to your May adventures!


----------



## buteraa

What a great trip!  Thank you for all of the details and pictures.  We get so many ideas on places to try and areas to visit!


----------



## jacksdadcan

Made it through another fantastic report!

Have to say, your pizza orders....yum! And what an interesting combo! I'll have to try it soon.


----------



## I-4Bound

Another enjoyable read!! Sorry to see it come to an end, but looking forward to the next one!


----------



## TraceyDisney2008

Thanks for another great trip report, looking forward to May.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Thanks Carole!!!

Another lovely trip in the books and almost time for the next!!!

Looking forward to the next report shall you do one...

September is our next stop at Universal maybe we’ll get a chance to meet the DIS legends in person finally!

Cheers...


----------



## J'aime Paris

Another fabulous TR is in the books!  
Thanks again, as always, for inviting us Dis folks along for the journey!!

Let me know what you and Tom think of the Crown Royal.  My DH and I enjoy it


----------



## keishashadow

Yet another chapter on the books in the continuing travel saga of Carole & Tom  Have you considered getting the text printed and put in binder for review ala photo albums of old?

Vodka & Rum, I go for premium.  CR is wasted on me, all whiskey tastes yucky to me unless hidden in a sweet mixed drink.  However, I am quite fond of the bags for storage.  Did you enjoy it?  

Make sure to post the link of the new journey!


----------



## mnmmoney

Thank you so much for your reports - always a fantastic read! Our last visit was this past February and we did not have very good weather, cold and we had rain almost every day - we have no trips on the books yet but will stick to our normal May or September from now on.


----------



## schumigirl

chicagoshannon said:


> May 8 is so close!  We arrive on the 15th.
> 
> Enjoyed your report as always.



Glad to hear it! 

The 15th? Oh if you see us.....give us a wave!! Hope you have a wonderful trip too.........


----------



## schumigirl

Owlpost23 said:


> Another wonderful report,Carole! Looking forward to your May adventures!



Thanks so much! 

Always glad to hear you enjoyed reading along.....

Yep, May is just around the corner.......


----------



## schumigirl

buteraa said:


> What a great trip!  Thank you for all of the details and pictures.  We get so many ideas on places to try and areas to visit!



Yep, we did have a wonderful time as always........

Oh I am glad to hear that......we love roaming around finding new places.......and even better when others enjoy them too.......


----------



## schumigirl

jacksdadcan said:


> Made it through another fantastic report!
> 
> Have to say, your pizza orders....yum! And what an interesting combo! I'll have to try it soon.



Lol.......is that an odd combination pizza topping then???  

Thanks.....I’m so glad you enjoyed reading along.....glad to see your comments along the way


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Another enjoyable read!! Sorry to see it come to an end, but looking forward to the next one!



Thanks Andrea........I’m so glad you enjoyed it.....

Next one is coming up soon!!!

I meant to say I watched your family videos......they were so much fun!!! What a lovely idea........


----------



## schumigirl

TraceyDisney2008 said:


> Thanks for another great trip report, looking forward to May.



Thank you so much Tracey........I’m so happy to hear you enjoyed reading along and thanks for commenting.......they’re always nice to read and so appreciated!! 

Yep, May is just around the corner......


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Thanks Carole!!!
> 
> Another lovely trip in the books and almost time for the next!!!
> 
> Looking forward to the next report shall you do one...
> 
> September is our next stop at Universal maybe we’ll get a chance to meet the DIS legends in person finally!
> 
> Cheers...



You are so welcome.........and thank you!! I’m happy you enjoyed this one too......and definitely hope we can say hello in September.......

Yes, I think I’ll be doing another for May! It’s hard to stop me rambling on.......

And thank you for the comments along the way........always good to read!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Another fabulous TR is in the books!
> Thanks again, as always, for inviting us Dis folks along for the journey!!
> 
> Let me know what you and Tom think of the Crown Royal.  My DH and I enjoy it



Oh thanks Lori.......

I’m so happy you enjoyed it, and so glad we got to meet up finally.......it was so much fun!

Haven’t opened the Crown Royal yet......Tom might like it more than me I think......but, yes, will let you know.....

Thanks again........


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Yet another chapter on the books in the continuing travel saga of Carole & Tom  Have you considered getting the text printed and put in binder for review ala photo albums of old?
> 
> Vodka & Rum, I go for premium.  CR is wasted on me, all whiskey tastes yucky to me unless hidden in a sweet mixed drink.  However, I am quite fond of the bags for storage.  Did you enjoy it?
> 
> Make sure to post the link of the new journey!



Glad you enjoyed it Janet......always happy to read that! 

That is a good idea! Never thought of that.......

Yep, haven’t opened it yet, I’m not a whisky fan at all, but I do enjoy it in a cocktail, same as Jack Daniels really....and yes, I do like the bag.....it’s purple.......lol.......

Will link new trippie when I start........


----------



## schumigirl

mnmmoney said:


> Thank you so much for your reports - always a fantastic read! Our last visit was this past February and we did not have very good weather, cold and we had rain almost every day - we have no trips on the books yet but will stick to our normal May or September from now on.



Thanks so much!!! 

That is so lovely to read! 

I agree Florida shouldn’t be cold! Oh that doesn’t sound good at all.........yes, May and September are perfect times to go.........it’s hot!! Although we did get some rain last May.......hopefully will be different this year......and hope you get your trips booked soon.......

And again, glad to read you enjoyed this one too.........


----------



## I-4Bound

Oh, I'm so glad you liked them! The kids are so much older now, and it's a nice little snapshot of them when they were smaller. We had a lot of fun making them


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Oh, I'm so glad you liked them! The kids are so much older now, and it's a nice little snapshot of them when they were smaller. We had a lot of fun making them



They are cute! 

Wonder if they would be up for making a new up to date one.......


----------



## I-4Bound

schumigirl said:


> They are cute!
> 
> Wonder if they would be up for making a new up to date one.......



Well, they are both moody teenagers now, so I bet you can guess the answer to that question!


----------



## jump00

Hello Carole - just finished your wonderful trip report.  Loved your “final thoughts” .  I agree with you- better to take a longer trip in May when it’s so much warmer. We’ve traveled in March - a few times - and decided the same thing. 
Looking forward to your next adventure. 

Brenda


----------



## tink1957

I'm with Janet on putting your trip reports in a binder...better yet you should write a travel book on the adventures of Carole and Tom in Orlando and vicinity.  You already have enough material with your wonderful writing and Tom's great pics.

Enjoyed this report and can't wait for the next installment...thanks for letting us go along on your journeys.


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Well, they are both moody teenagers now, so I bet you can guess the answer to that question!



Lol......yes, I can imagine......


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> Hello Carole - just finished your wonderful trip report.  Loved your “final thoughts” .  I agree with you- better to take a longer trip in May when it’s so much warmer. We’ve traveled in March - a few times - and decided the same thing.
> Looking forward to your next adventure.
> 
> Brenda




Thank you so much Brenda.........I’m so happy you enjoyed reading this one too.......

Yes, May looks better weather wise all around.....I didn’t like having to think I might need a hoodie anytime......and although it was in the mid 70’s at night, there’s no way I would venture into the pool when it’s that cool!! I like the 80’s and 90’s for pool time.......

Next one coming up soon, hope to see you there too and thank you again........


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> I'm with Janet on putting your trip reports in a binder...better yet you should write a travel book on the adventures of Carole and Tom in Orlando and vicinity.  You already have enough material with your wonderful writing and Tom's great pics.
> 
> Enjoyed this report and can't wait for the next installment...thanks for letting us go along on your journeys.




I am going to look at the binder idea......that is a good one! 

Vicki, I am so glad you enjoyed reading it, always glad to see you along the way too.......next one will be popping up sooner rather than later.........thank you again for the lovely compliments and hope to see you on the next one too........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Another wonderful trip report completed!  It was so great to see all your pictures.  I'm looking forward to the next trip report!!!  

I think I would have to agree about having to wear hoodies.  I would be going on holiday to get away from the cool weather.  But i'm sure It's still even warm ( in our canadian standards ) when people are putting on hoodies lol  I'm like you...I love the heat.  I NEVER complain about it being too hot.  I will always say...it's better than -40   I can cool down easier than try to warm up.  I just hate being cold!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Another wonderful trip report completed!  It was so great to see all your pictures.  I'm looking forward to the next trip report!!!  

I think I would have to agree about having to wear hoodies.  I would be going on holiday to get away from the cool weather.  But i'm sure It's still even warm ( in our canadian standards ) when people are putting on hoodies lol  I'm like you...I love the heat.  I NEVER complain about it being too hot.  I will always say...it's better than -40   I can cool down easier than try to warm up.  I just hate being cold!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Another wonderful trip report completed!  It was so great to see all your pictures.  I'm looking forward to the next trip report!!!
> 
> I think I would have to agree about having to wear hoodies.  I would be going on holiday to get away from the cool weather.  But i'm sure It's still even warm ( in our canadian standards ) when people are putting on hoodies lol  I'm like you...I love the heat.  I NEVER complain about it being too hot.  I will always say...it's better than -40   I can cool down easier than try to warm up.  I just hate being cold!



Thanks......I’m so glad you enjoyed it, and I really appreciate your comments along the way. Next trip report coming up soon!!

Oh gosh yes, the cold is something I hate.......once I’m cold, it takes me ages to get warm......Tom hates when I have cold feet......yes, it’s easier to cool down isn’t it.......lol......

I don’t think I’d do well in Canada!!!


----------



## disneyAndi14

Another wonderful report, I will be coming back home on May 7th and your trip will be starting!

I’m with you, I like it hot on my trips! I would say with all our winter trips we have only had a handful of days where it was cooler than I would like.

Are you staying all your nights at SF? 14 nights sounds wonderful, I know for you that isn’t all that long but to me that would be heaven, haha!

Looking forward to reading about your May adventures.


----------



## TEAMJACOB

Enjoyed your trip report. Your honesty is refreshing. Leaving is like being visited by dementors.The only way to cheer up is to plan another trip.

I have 2 rooms booked, one for myself and the other for my son and his girlfriend. Checking in on the 8th as well for 7 nights. Can't wait to relax and have a few . We are flying this time. Usually drive. It was cheaper to fly, then rent a car, gas and daily parking.


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Another wonderful report, I will be coming back home on May 7th and your trip will be starting!
> 
> I’m with you, I like it hot on my trips! I would say with all our winter trips we have only had a handful of days where it was cooler than I would like.
> 
> Are you staying all your nights at SF? 14 nights sounds wonderful, I know for you that isn’t all that long but to me that would be heaven, haha!
> 
> Looking forward to reading about your May adventures.



Caroline, I am so glad you enjoyed reading this one too......always love to see your comments...…

Your trip is just the around the corner too.....woooohoooo!!!!!! I can`t wait to read about yours too, it does sound like so much fun!!!! 

Yes, heat is important .......we all want to have nice weather on our trips, and although it was only a couple of days, and we did only have one cold day in December.....it`s just so much nicer when it`s hot......a no hoodie trip is predicted...….lol...…I know you have extremely cold winters, so I know how much you love the heat too......

All our nights in May are at Sapphire again...….we did 10 nights last March and May and it didn't feel long enough, so 14 is much better.....but.....we could stay longer easily!!!! Our September trip is split with our first 6 nights at Sapphire, then 23 at RP..….

Yes, May is just around the corner......will love to see you on that trip report too....and thank you for all your lovely comments along the way.....I`ve loved reading every one...….


----------



## schumigirl

TEAMJACOB said:


> Enjoyed your trip report. Your honesty is refreshing. Leaving is like being visited by dementors.The only way to cheer up is to plan another trip.
> 
> I have 2 rooms booked, one for myself and the other for my son and his girlfriend. Checking in on the 8th as well for 7 nights. Can't wait to relax and have a few . We are flying this time. Usually drive. It was cheaper to fly, then rent a car, gas and daily parking.



Thank you so much!!!! 

Are you staying in Sapphire Falls too?? How lovely.....have you been there before?

We love it there, and Strong Water is the perfect place to enjoy an adult beverage or two...…. Sounds like a lovely trip with your son and his girlfriend...….

If you see us, stop and say hello...….

Hope you have a wonderful trip there too and thanks for the lovely comments...…..


----------



## TEAMJACOB

schumigirl said:


> Thank you so much!!!!
> 
> Are you staying in Sapphire Falls too?? How lovely.....have you been there before?
> 
> We love it there, and Strong Water is the perfect place to enjoy an adult beverage or two...…. Sounds like a lovely trip with your son and his girlfriend...….
> 
> If you see us, stop and say hello...….
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful trip there too and thanks for the lovely comments...…..



Yes, first time at Sapphire Falls.
I count my lucky stars every day that my son, soon to be 26, still wants to go on vacation with his mother. I can understand you missing Kyle. Too bad life, (work) gets in the way. I know he would love to join you and eat lots of pizza and chocolate cake. 
15 more days and counting. 

i am Nancy, say hi, if you run into me.


----------



## AprilDreamsOfDisney

Ahhhh, so wonderful! Just loooooved this trip report, as I have all the others, Carole! Thank you so much for bringing us all along; I love the details you include about the staff, the rooms, the walks, the restaurants, and all the little tidbits in the parks. 

It's because of you and your trip reports, Carole, that for the first time ever, we are doing Universal next March Break rather than Disney. I am so excited and feel like it will be a wonderful fit because of you. You've totally inspired me and my family. 

Thank you for all the time and energy you put into your writing! Can't wait for the next one...


----------



## schumigirl

TEAMJACOB said:


> Yes, first time at Sapphire Falls.
> I count my lucky stars every day that my son, soon to be 26, still wants to go on vacation with his mother. I can understand you missing Kyle. Too bad life, (work) gets in the way. I know he would love to join you and eat lots of pizza and chocolate cake.
> 15 more days and counting.
> 
> i am Nancy, say hi, if you run into me.



HI Nancy.....nice to meet you...…

Oh I fully understand enjoying time with adult children.....we are very blessed and love the fact Kyle still travels with us at 25!!! I`m informed it`s an acceptable place to still travel with parents.....lol...thank goodness!!! But, yes work and his real life comes first now......we make the most of it while we can...…

How lovely, your first stay.....I hope you really do enjoy it, and yes, if I see you, I`ll make sure to say hello.....


----------



## schumigirl

AprilDreamsOfDisney said:


> Ahhhh, so wonderful! Just loooooved this trip report, as I have all the others, Carole! Thank you so much for bringing us all along; I love the details you include about the staff, the rooms, the walks, the restaurants, and all the little tidbits in the parks.
> 
> It's because of you and your trip reports, Carole, that for the first time ever, we are doing Universal next March Break rather than Disney. I am so excited and feel like it will be a wonderful fit because of you. You've totally inspired me and my family.
> 
> Thank you for all the time and energy you put into your writing! Can't wait for the next one...



Fabulous!!!!! 

I`m so happy to hear that!!!! And so excited for you too......to visit for the first time is something I`d love to repeat again......the excitement of new parks and everything they have to offer.....well, I am quite envious you get to do it with fresh eyes!!!! I`m sure you`ll have a wonderful time there...…

You know of course, any help you need.....will be happy to help...…

I am so happy to hear you enjoyed this one too......I sometimes think I ramble beyond anything else!!!! I try to curtail it but get me on to a subject I love.....I never shut up.....lol.....or so I`m told   

Thank you for your lovely and encouraging comments along the way....I have appreciated them more than I can say...…

New trip report is just up on the boards now......hope to see you on that one too......and of course Happy Planning for your visit next year...….


----------



## schumigirl

For those that would like to read it, the link for the new May `19 Trip Report...….

https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...ts-sapphire-falls-may-19-trip-report.3746334/


----------



## Minnie17

Truly enjoyed another TR!  You wrote at perfect time and pace for me.  Such a nice escape for me while dealing with everyday stress.  Does anyone else read this with a Scottish female voice in their head?  Schumgirl I doubt you sound anything like the voice I imagine LOL


----------



## schumigirl

Minnie17 said:


> Truly enjoyed another TR!  You wrote at perfect time and pace for me.  Such a nice escape for me while dealing with everyday stress.  Does anyone else read this with a Scottish female voice in their head?  Schumgirl I doubt you sound anything like the voice I imagine LOL



lol.....I do sound quite Scottish at times!!! Especially if I`m ranting about something .....my friends down here know when I`ve gone back to Scotland as I go back to my natural accent apparently for a time......I don't notice it so much...….not quite as Scottish as Professor McGonagle in the Potter movies though.....

I`m so glad you enjoyed reading along......thank you!!! I hope you enjoy the new one too...….


----------



## hootietootie

Phew, just finished reading. What a great report! As a result I've just booked us 2 nights in Sapphire falls in June! Getting so excited


----------



## schumigirl

hootietootie said:


> Phew, just finished reading. What a great report! As a result I've just booked us 2 nights in Sapphire falls in June! Getting so excited



Thank you!!! 

I`m glad you enjoyed it..….and fantastic you have a couple of nights at Sapphire...….I`m sure you`ll enjoy your stay there......it is beautiful and the staff look after everyone so well...…..

Hope you have a great trip!!!!


----------



## NancyLuvsMickey

Thank you for another wonderful TR!!! I enjoyed reading about your's and Tom's adventures!!! Can't wait to see what your plans are for May!


----------



## hootietootie

schumigirl said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I`m glad you enjoyed it..….and fantastic you have a couple of nights at Sapphire...….I`m sure you`ll enjoy your stay there......it is beautiful and the staff look after everyone so well...…..
> 
> Hope you have a great trip!!!!



Thank you. Have 3 nights in portofino as well, think we have 4 different hotels and a villa booking for less than 3 weeks but unfortunately that's how things worked out


----------



## schumigirl

NancyLuvsMickey said:


> Thank you for another wonderful TR!!! I enjoyed reading about your's and Tom's adventures!!! Can't wait to see what your plans are for May!



Aww thanks so much.......I’m so happy you enjoyed it,.......and thank you for the lovely comments.......

Yep, plans for May are getting there.........


----------



## schumigirl

hootietootie said:


> Thank you. Have 3 nights in portofino as well, think we have 4 different hotels and a villa booking for less than 3 weeks but unfortunately that's how things worked out



Oh that is a lot of changes.......but it’ll be fine I’m sure.......

Variety is the spice of life apparently..........


----------



## hootietootie

schumigirl said:


> Oh that is a lot of changes.......but it’ll be fine I’m sure.......
> 
> Variety is the spice of life apparently..........



Exactly. To be fair it's not that bad, first week in a villa, then 2 nights SF and 3 portofino, before we head off in the direction of Titusville-our daughter is going to space camp so we'll set up metaphorical camp there for 5 nights. Then I figure we'll want to be back in Orlando for our last night/day as our flights isn't til 10.30pm so we may As well make the most of it and head back


----------



## schumigirl

hootietootie said:


> Exactly. To be fair it's not that bad, first week in a villa, then 2 nights SF and 3 portofino, before we head off in the direction of Titusville-our daughter is going to space camp so we'll set up metaphorical camp there for 5 nights. Then I figure we'll want to be back in Orlando for our last night/day as our flights isn't til 10.30pm so we may As well make the most of it and head back



Actually, that sounds fantastic! 

And space camp!! Wow........that’ll be fabulous for her....and yes, back to Orlando makes sense with such a late flight home........


----------



## Minniedoc

I am coming to the UK in late May for a 15 day jaunt with Road Scholars through the Cotswolds and Cornwall! But I am also pumped to be flying PREMIUM on Virgin Atlantic - very posh - and your pics and reviews have gotten me so excited for that too. Glad to be returning to the UK after a very long hiatus and coming in such luxury style in Premium!


----------



## schumigirl

Minniedoc said:


> I am coming to the UK in late May for a 15 day jaunt with Road Scholars through the Cotswolds and Cornwall! But I am also pumped to be flying PREMIUM on Virgin Atlantic - very posh - and your pics and reviews have gotten me so excited for that too. Glad to be returning to the UK after a very long hiatus and coming in such luxury style in Premium!



Oh that sounds an amazing trip!!! 

Cotswolds and Cornwall are two beautiful areas to visit.....two areas we would consider having our forever home in......both stunning in their own way!

And yes, VA premium is a lovely service......even if you`re not in the bubble, it is very nice......we are upstairs going out on our December trip this year, but downstairs coming home, both are excellent.....

I hope you have a wonderful trip and enjoy every second......and hope you get some lovely weather


----------



## elfling8

schumigirl said:


> *We left Toon lagoon area and wandered past Dudley where we watched a few people get drenched.....no one comes off that ride dry either
> The ride vehicles are so awkward to get in and out of......
> 
> Potter is one of the most jaw dropping places to visit......
> 
> I keep meaning to try the pumpkin pasty......it sounds so wrong.....but would still try it......but, we`re never hungry enough when we`re around this way as we always like to do the parks reasonably early.......maybe one day...…*


We got back last Sunday - full week of work and now catching up on your TR  
- we loved Dudly - had gone on JP, got a little wet, it was hot, and we were going back to the room for a break soon so said what the heck and rode Dudley next.  Soaked to the bone and laughing hysterically!  So then we rode the river raft twice in a row for good measure.

- I miss Diagon Alley so much already.  A hotel employee had suggested to us that we do Hogsmeade first then DA because DA is just so amazing.  Glad we listened.

- I had totally forgotten about the existance of the pumpkin pasties until our last ride on the train, and they mentioned them in the movie.  I looked at my daughter and said - I need to go get one before we leave!  Go glad I did.  I tasted just like my favorite pumpkin pie filling in a really nice crust.


----------



## elfling8

schumigirl said:


> *…..the little store that sells pearls and ancient fake artifacts is often quite devoid of people and has a definite uninhabited feeling about it...….I`m sure there is something rather wonderful waiting to be discovered here...*



The woman that was working at the artifacts store (where they pound the little medallions) last Friday or Saturday evening (my days are blurring together right now) is the something rather wonderful you speak of.  Earlier in the day DD (16) had left her phone and wallet in the bathroom at Seuss land, and we didn't notice until after we got off the little train ride.  Long story short, phone and wallet with drivers permit turned up at lost and found within an hour, but without all of her money (about $95 none of which she had spent yet).  She was still visibly very very upset hours later and we were poking around that shop, she mentioned if she had had any money she would have chosen a medallion.  The woman at the shop overheard, saw how upset she was, showed her a secret about the shop and gave her a practice token made earlier.  Also did a little song and dance and gave her a hug.  Turned the whole night around for her


----------



## schumigirl

elfling8 said:


> We got back last Sunday - full week of work and now catching up on your TR
> - we loved Dudly - had gone on JP, got a little wet, it was hot, and we were going back to the room for a break soon so said what the heck and rode Dudley next.  Soaked to the bone and laughing hysterically!  So then we rode the river raft twice in a row for good measure.
> 
> - I miss Diagon Alley so much already.  A hotel employee had suggested to us that we do Hogsmeade first then DA because DA is just so amazing.  Glad we listened.
> 
> - I had totally forgotten about the existance of the pumpkin pasties until our last ride on the train, and they mentioned them in the movie.  I looked at my daughter and said - I need to go get one before we leave!  Go glad I did.  I tasted just like my favorite pumpkin pie filling in a really nice crust.



Lol.....I love how wet you get on Dudley!! Yes, when you’re wet the only thing to do is get even wetter........

I’m am going to get one of those pasties this trip......well, I’m going to try....I always forget or I’m never hungry when we’re there........glad you enjoyed it.......

Yes DA is fabulous........truly spectacular place........yes, Hogsmeade is wonderful, but DA shines above all else! I’m happy you love it.........



elfling8 said:


> The woman that was working at the artifacts store (where they pound the little medallions) last Friday or Saturday evening (my days are blurring together right now) is the something rather wonderful you speak of.  Earlier in the day DD (16) had left her phone and wallet in the bathroom at Seuss land, and we didn't notice until after we got off the little train ride.  Long story short, phone and wallet with drivers permit turned up at lost and found within an hour, but without all of her money (about $95 none of which she had spent yet).  She was still visibly very very upset hours later and we were poking around that shop, she mentioned if she had had any money she would have chosen a medallion.  The woman at the shop overheard, saw how upset she was, showed her a secret about the shop and gave her a practice token made earlier.  Also did a little song and dance and gave her a hug.  Turned the whole night around for her



Awww that is lovely!!! Well, not the bit about your daughters money missing from the wallet! 

But, the TM was so kind to do that.......I’m glad she felt a bit better after that......that is so good to hear......


----------



## Robo56

Finished your trip report and it was fantastic as always.

Your trip report is always filled with fantastic ideas for places to visit and the best food pics on the boards for sure.

Tell the camera man he did a great job again.

Thank you Carole for another great trip report.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Finished your trip report and it was fantastic as always.
> 
> Your trip report is always filled with fantastic ideas for places to visit and the best food pics on the boards for sure.
> 
> Tell the camera man he did a great job again.
> 
> Thank you Carole for another great trip report.



Thank you Robo….you are so welcome......

As always I`m happy you enjoyed it.....and I`ll pass on your kind comments to my cameraman..... I always appreciate the time Tom takes for pictures and glad you enjoyed them...….thanks again......


----------



## schumigirl

Only making a post so the number of views isn't three x 6`s...…..


----------



## Monykalyn

I've been reading but at night and too tired to comment LOL!
But I am glad you mentioned which Ale house you go to-we usually do the one in LBV but have done one other one (Was by a Target and maybe a Publix? off a toll road-when we moved the daughter in for her first Disney program). Millers ale house is how we start a vacation-and this time don't plan to go by Disney at all-knew there was one close by Universal you liked...

The Wok Experience looks so fun and good! 


schumigirl said:


> *Orlando and Universal is our happy place and will continue to be for a long time hopefully...…*


 Well we like Disney too, but yeah-we get that all the time with our friends-it's now not even "you going again?!" But "when are you going back?" And then I am now getting "we are planning a trip...Can I pick your brain about ...."?

Fabulous pictures as always...


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> I've been reading but at night and too tired to comment LOL!
> But I am glad you mentioned which Ale house you go to-we usually do the one in LBV but have done one other one (Was by a Target and maybe a Publix? off a toll road-when we moved the daughter in for her first Disney program). Millers ale house is how we start a vacation-and this time don't plan to go by Disney at all-knew there was one close by Universal you liked...
> 
> The Wok Experience looks so fun and good!
> Well we like Disney too, but yeah-we get that all the time with our friends-it's now not even "you going again?!" But "when are you going back?" And then I am now getting "we are planning a trip...Can I pick your brain about ...."?
> 
> Fabulous pictures as always...



lol.....I know what you mean......Thanks.....glad you enjoyed it...….

We like that Ale House as it`s not as touristy, which we do like on occasion....and yep, I absolutely do get the irony....

I love helping folks out too.....so many will call or txt to get some info or first hand experiences of places around Orlando and beyond...….I always get the comment, you`re the first one I though of......lol.....gotta love friends!!!


----------



## KathyM2

Finally getting caught up around here!!! Loved as usual reading about all the foooood!! Especially the seafood!! That sushi place looked fantastic - especially some unique combinations of sushi. That charred one looked so good. Also the crawfish and shrimp...yum!!



schumigirl said:


> How lovely you`re going to London......we always enjoy it when we visit.....so much to do and so easy to get around.....in saying that, we tend to stick to the same areas when we go down now...….have you go some lovely plans when you are there or is it play it by ear.....so much to see and do...….



My parents have some family in England. We are going to Emsworth for a weekend and then we want to see Brighton as well. Then we'll be in London for 4 days. I want to go to Greenwich - I've been a few times but I find that observatory so interesting and the park around it so pretty!! I wouldn't mind trying to check out the King's cross station for the nod to HP of course . My mom's got tickets to a show, and also we are going to an afternoon tea at the Meridien Picadilly - because get this - they have a Peter Rabbit themed tea and even the food is themed...I'm excited about this (my parents notsomuch lol but I insisted)



schumigirl said:


> We always plan to go to Whitechapel and do the Ripper tours...….my niece used to go there for a business meeting a couple of times a year, and she said some places always had an eerie feel.....my kind of place....love a good ghost tour!!!!



This sounds really cool! I will look it up!

I'm with you on the seafood. We can get seafood of course in Canada too but in the US I do find you can get a lot more for the money!!


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> Finally getting caught up around here!!! Loved as usual reading about all the foooood!! Especially the seafood!! That sushi place looked fantastic - especially some unique combinations of sushi. That charred one looked so good. Also the crawfish and shrimp...yum!!
> 
> 
> 
> My parents have some family in England. We are going to Emsworth for a weekend and then we want to see Brighton as well. Then we'll be in London for 4 days. I want to go to Greenwich - I've been a few times but I find that observatory so interesting and the park around it so pretty!! I wouldn't mind trying to check out the King's cross station for the nod to HP of course . My mom's got tickets to a show, and also we are going to an afternoon tea at the Meridien Picadilly - because get this - they have a Peter Rabbit themed tea and even the food is themed...I'm excited about this (my parents notsomuch lol but I insisted)
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds really cool! I will look it up!
> 
> I'm with you on the seafood. We can get seafood of course in Canada too but in the US I do find you can get a lot more for the money!!



London will be so much fun! I’ve never been to the Meridien, sounds lovely......Peter Rabbit themed afternoon tea sounds delightful......I love London but tend to not spend a huge amount of time there......I’m sure you’ll love it.....Brighton is, interesting! 

Oh the sushi was amazing from there.......definitely up there with the best.....and the charred one was lush!!! 

Yep, we adore seafood........can’t ever get enough of it!!

I’m so glad you enjoyed reading this one......thank you so much for your lovely comments.......


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Well you've done it again!  What a fantastic trip report  I'm sorry I wasn't commenting as you were writing, I'm still catching up on all the previous report awesomeness. Of course I'm going to take myself right over to the May Rum Review, as I know without even checking you are having a whale of a time! I really appreciate your perspective on Mardi Gras. While in theory it sounds fun, I think in practice we wouldn't think the actual event to be our favorite. I love that this was a more relaxed trip for you, and so pleased you had a pleasant flight home and weren't ill this time  

Thank you once more for a lovely time, and a glimpse at St. Augustine -- I always feel energized and suffused with a warm glow after reading your reports. 

Maria


----------



## angryduck71

schumigirl said:


> I spoke to them straight away and they were lovely......immediately said they`d do their best to keep him quiet......and there was the cutest little baby around 7 or 8 months old......and he spotted Tom and transfixed on him for a second or two.....then burst into the most amazing smile at him...….it was so lovely to see him like that.....and Tom was then his new best friend!!!! And he never got fed up of smiling and waving back at him.....


 
Well, duh, because Tom is AWESOME!   

I finally finished this one!  On to see what you've updated from this May trip!    <3


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> Well you've done it again!  What a fantastic trip report  I'm sorry I wasn't commenting as you were writing, I'm still catching up on all the previous report awesomeness. Of course I'm going to take myself right over to the May Rum Review, as I know without even checking you are having a whale of a time! I really appreciate your perspective on Mardi Gras. While in theory it sounds fun, I think in practice we wouldn't think the actual event to be our favorite. I love that this was a more relaxed trip for you, and so pleased you had a pleasant flight home and weren't ill this time
> 
> Thank you once more for a lovely time, and a glimpse at St. Augustine -- I always feel energized and suffused with a warm glow after reading your reports.
> 
> Maria



Thank you so much Maria! 

I am so happy you enjoyed it so much. Yes, Mardi Gras, while cute, isn’t something we need to do again...the weather was a little too cool at times, and the event is very low key for us. No real interest in seeing the concerts (didn’t know who half of them were) so, not a favourite event either unlike HHN! 

And St Augustine is so beautiful....it was hard to not go this trip........

But, thank you once again........I’m so glad you were here........


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> Well, duh, because Tom is AWESOME!
> 
> I finally finished this one!  On to see what you've updated from this May trip!    <3



Lol........well, I think he is........

Glad you finished this one Alice and enjoyed it, I know you’ve had a lot going on.......l.........always glad to see you comment and see you on the next one.........


----------



## crabbymom

schumigirl said:


> and he spotted Tom and transfixed on him for a second or two.....then burst into the most amazing smile at him...….it was so lovely to see him like that.....and Tom was then his new best friend!!!! And he never got fed up of smiling and waving back at him....



I don't think that anyone who has seen a picture of Tom is surprised by this...his smile is the definition of infectious!  

I just finished this report and now I will start on the May Include Rum report (Have to read them in order, you know!).   I have just booked 6 of us into a Kid Suite with an adjoining double queen room at SF in August...Lucky I like it hot too!  This will be my first time at SF after two trips to CBBR and one to Aventura, I can't wait to actually stay here as I adore StrongWater Tavern.  Looking forward to trying the Fool's Gold this time!

Carole - I just want to say Thank You to both you and Tom (and Kyle, when he can get there!) for sharing this part of your lives with us so freely. It truly is a lovely part of my day to relax and read your report.  I can't tell you how pleased we've been with the places we have tried based on your suggestions (especially Teak!) and while I very rarely comment, I did want to express my thanks.


----------



## schumigirl

crabbymom said:


> I don't think that anyone who has seen a picture of Tom is surprised by this...his smile is the definition of infectious!
> 
> I just finished this report and now I will start on the May Include Rum report (Have to read them in order, you know!).   I have just booked 6 of us into a Kid Suite with an adjoining double queen room at SF in August...Lucky I like it hot too!  This will be my first time at SF after two trips to CBBR and one to Aventura, I can't wait to actually stay here as I adore StrongWater Tavern.  Looking forward to trying the Fool's Gold this time!
> 
> Carole - I just want to say Thank You to both you and Tom (and Kyle, when he can get there!) for sharing this part of your lives with us so freely. It truly is a lovely part of my day to relax and read your report.  I can't tell you how pleased we've been with the places we have tried based on your suggestions (especially Teak!) and while I very rarely comment, I did want to express my thanks.





Thank you so much! 

What lovely words......and I appreciate every one of them......I have to say I think Tom has a great smile too, and a giant heart to match  .....wouldn’t be without him...although I think at times I drive him to distraction......bless him .....he puts up with a lot! 

You will adore Sapphire Falls.......the kids Suites are really cool there and the space you’ll have with the adjoining room will be nice.......it’s nice for kids to have their own space. And yes, Strong Water Bar is the the best.....they have a few new cocktails coming out with the new menu soon and we tried them all...... well, it would have been rude not to have tried when they asked us to try them....... And yes, Ashley’s creation Fools Gold is lovely.....

Again, thank you for your kind words, I’m so happy you enjoy them, we all love our time together and enjoy every second......and writing them is a lot of fun too!! And I’m always happy when folks enjoy recommendations........we’ve been going to Teak for so many years now, but we missed this past trip........will definitely go in September though.....I miss my donut burger.....


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Rereading this whole thread because WE ARE GOING BACK during the first week of Mardi Gras. Havent been to a theme park during a special event in a long time., 20 years to be exact.  Going to be a blast.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Rereading this whole thread because WE ARE GOING BACK during the first week of Mardi Gras. Havent been to a theme park during a special event in a long time., 20 years to be exact.  Going to be a blast.



Vicki....that is fantastic!!!

I’m so happy to read you have the trip sorted, and yes, you absolutely will have a blast.

They do Mardi Gras so well, I haven’t been to a real MG parade, but it is still a lot of fun........

Are you on-site or off-site this visit.....and the first week, that‘s February isn’t it?? You have to come back and let us know how it was for you......but, excellent news!!!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> ’m so happy to read you have the trip sorted, and yes, you absolutely will have a blast.
> 
> They do Mardi Gras so well, I haven’t been to a real MG parade, but it is still a lot of fun........
> 
> Are you on-site or off-site this visit.....and the first week, that‘s February isn’t it?? You have to come back and let us know how it was for you......but, excellent news!!!




Me too and this time I dont have to keep it a secret this time so I get to share my joy. 

Yes we are on site. Hubby, mom and son wanted the Portofino again and it is cheaper than the Royal Pacific so I was outvoted; but will still be great. Going to be 8 days so we are doing Daytona where my cousin works, and the boys want to do Star Wars, but I plan on a lot of relaxing this time.

I had planned last time to write a whole trip report, but we ran so much that after the second day I just crashed when we came back to the hotel.  I did however take over 1700 pictures between phone, camera and the ones from the rides. I will do better this time, promise.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Me too and this time I dont have to keep it a secret this time so I get to share my joy.
> 
> Yes we are on site. Hubby, mom and son wanted the Portofino again and it is cheaper than the Royal Pacific so I was outvoted; but will still be great. Going to be 8 days so we are doing Daytona where my cousin works, and the boys want to do Star Wars, but I plan on a lot of relaxing this time.
> 
> I had planned last time to write a whole trip report, but we ran so much that after the second day I just crashed when we came back to the hotel.  I did however take over 1700 pictures between phone, camera and the ones from the rides. I will do better this time, promise.



Love it!!! It’s fabulous to share the excitement........so much fun!

You’ll have a blast at PB, and you have plenty to do but also plenty of time to relax with 8 days.....sounds perfect to me!

I‘d love to read your trip report if you do one.......I know, sometimes life gets in the way and it’s not easy......but having the pictures to look forward to uploading is the best part of coming home from trips!!


----------



## crabbymom

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Rereading this whole thread because WE ARE GOING BACK during the first week of Mardi Gras. Havent been to a theme park during a special event in a long time., 20 years to be exact.  Going to be a blast.



We are going to be there the first week of Mardi Gras as well!!  We are staying at Adventura this time (again in a kid suite) but I booked Saturday night (Feb 8) at PB for the express passes on for Saturday & Sunday.  Also, my mom is coming along this time!  She has never been to Universal so I can't wait to show her all of my favorites!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

crabbymom said:


> We are going to be there the first week of Mardi Gras as well!!  We are staying at Adventura this time (again in a kid suite) but I booked Saturday night (Feb 8) at PB for the express passes on for Saturday & Sunday.  Also, my mom is coming along this time!  She has never been to Universal so I can't wait to show her all of my favorites!





Yay! It is going to be a great week to go (I hope). I am afraid we may never be able stay anywhere but PB. I gave my kid (22 yrs old) and his friends a night at RP this summer and he came home thankful, but telling everyone that PB was the best.

Your Mom is going to have a great time. My Mom wasnt too sure the first time. We were a Disney family living practically nextdoor since its inception. But she fell in love and my boys have her going on all the thrill rides. She doesnt care too much for the hills in the heat of summer; one of the many reasons we are going in February.

I would love to hear your favorites. We have been twice and I see pictures of things I have missed.


----------



## crabbymom

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Yay! It is going to be a great week to go (I hope). I am afraid we may never be able stay anywhere but PB. I gave my kid (22 yrs old) and his friends a night at RP this summer and he came home thankful, but telling everyone that PB was the best.
> 
> Your Mom is going to have a great time. My Mom wasnt too sure the first time. We were a Disney family living practically nextdoor since its inception. But she fell in love and my boys have her going on all the thrill rides. She doesnt care too much for the hills in the heat of summer; one of the many reasons we are going in February.
> 
> I would love to hear your favorites. We have been twice and I see pictures of things I have missed.



LOL!  There is no way my mom will be on the thrill rides!!  The only ride she ever rides is the merry go round!  She goes for the food, theming, and resorts but I am still thrilled to have her along.

My favorite all time is still Spiderman!  Mummy and Jurassic Park are close and Gringotts is fast becoming a favvie.  I have not ridden Hagrids yet, we were there in August but it was still crazy then so we didn't even try.

My boys (21 & 17) are not coming this time due to work and school but my daughter (8) will be there and she is my thrill ride buddy...only shes not quite tall enough for Hulk yet!  We are hoping for a growth spurt!!


----------



## KatieCharlotte

crabbymom said:


> LOL!  There is no way my mom will be on the thrill rides!!  The only ride she ever rides is the merry go round!  She goes for the food, theming, and resorts but I am still thrilled to have her along.
> 
> My favorite all time is still Spiderman!  Mummy and Jurassic Park are close and Gringotts is fast becoming a favvie.  I have not ridden Hagrids yet, we were there in August but it was still crazy then so we didn't even try.
> 
> My boys (21 & 17) are not coming this time due to work and school but my daughter (8) will be there and she is my thrill ride buddy...only shes not quite tall enough for Hulk yet!  We are hoping for a growth spurt!!



On my January trip, I'm also just bringing my youngest, who calls herself my ride buddy.     Finally, there are benefits to being the "baby" and not in high school.  It'll be nice to make special memories.  We plan to see how many times we can ride the Hippogriff in a row.   I hope your ride buddy has a growth spurt.


----------

